# LNR - Lanthanein Resources



## Sean K

Anyone have FNT?

Up a lazy 84% atm.


----------



## stockmaster

Another U  XA, scary


----------



## Sean K

It's now up 266%


----------



## stockmaster

Trading halt??? SOmething news?


----------



## stockmaster

Can someone have a reseach about FNT, what is its market capital, on my comp, it says 0.0m??? 3 fold today? Chance of further increase? Fanx in advance.


----------



## blobbob

Market cap fully diluted is $55M @ 50C
has a very large copper\gold deposit similar to AUM but lower grade, I think if AUM go up then FNT should follow,


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

blobbob said:
			
		

> Market cap fully diluted is $55M @ 50C
> has a very large copper\gold deposit similar to AUM but lower grade, I think if AUM go up then FNT should follow,





Oh dear, 

I day traded this stock today, but am posting for newbies so they don't get burnt!

FNT or TasGold as it was formerley known as has an Inferred Resource of 85Mt @ 0.4% Cu + 0.6g/t

The ann they released is based on a 120Mt Deposit IE IT *ASSUMES* A 40% INCREASE IN THE RESOURCE BASE! 

Now looking at the conseravtive long term forecast 12 Mt p.a. scenario it predicts a NPV of $60m us or $90m AUD

But wait it requires over $300m AUD Capital to get the project going,
Sure the figures stack up on the current prices assumption but I think they are a bit too high for LT

Also it must be understood their deposit is 85Mt Inferred not a Measured 120Mt as this report assumes!

Very dodgey to release such an ann, can't believe ASX let them do it,

You've been warned!


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

I should add, I'm not saying this stock is expensive or cheap or anything like that, you can draw your own conclusions, 

I'm just trying to make people be a little critical of these ann, sure they create great trading opportunities but just be careful,

And also think about the Cap-Ex requirements, the confidence of the resource, the grades and the Assumed Commodity prices etc etc


----------



## aobed

Thanks young trader - those are all valid points.  I am interested in learning about how resource companies can be valued so that good (and informed) buying opportunities can be identified.


----------



## stockmaster

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> Oh dear,
> 
> I day traded this stock today, but am posting for newbies so they don't get burnt!
> 
> FNT or TasGold as it was formerley known as has an Inferred Resource of 85Mt @ 0.4% Cu + 0.6g/t
> 
> The ann they released is based on a 120Mt Deposit IE IT *ASSUMES* A 40% INCREASE IN THE RESOURCE BASE!
> 
> Now looking at the conseravtive long term forecast 12 Mt p.a. scenario it predicts a NPV of $60m us or $90m AUD
> 
> But wait it requires over $300m AUD Capital to get the project going,
> Sure the figures stack up on the current prices assumption but I think they are a bit too high for LT
> 
> Also it must be understood their deposit is 85Mt Inferred not a Measured 120Mt as this report assumes!
> 
> Very dodgey to release such an ann, can't believe ASX let them do it,
> 
> You've been warned!




YT, ur theory might be right, however because of the enormous jump, and also a trading halt during an upward trend, i still believe there is a large momentum to push the price further on monday.

Also it was stated that "a production rate of 39,000t of copper and 12,000 oz gold/year for *10* years, with a cumulative cash flow to shareholders of US 1.3 Billion (compare to the market captial of "55m at price 50c"). this shows the company is capable for a long term stable and positive future.

Care is certainly needed but i fink there are still space for rise, any other opinion?


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

Again 3 points


1. The Production level assumes a measured resource of 120Mt (ie 12Mt p.a. for 10yrs) vs current INFERRED RESOURCE of 85Mt

2. It assumes current High Spot Prices for 10Years ie Life of Mine

3. $300m + is not an easy number to raise, debt/equity whatever think of the dillution, also Refer to points 1 and 2    


But if you still think it is a good trade (which I did) or investment then go for it, at the end of the day this is only my opinion and I'm no analyst

Good luck


----------



## stockmaster

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> Oh dear,
> 
> I day traded this stock today, but am posting for newbies so they don't get burnt!
> 
> FNT or TasGold as it was formerley known as has an Inferred Resource of 85Mt @ 0.4% Cu + 0.6g/t
> 
> The ann they released is based on a 120Mt Deposit IE IT *ASSUMES[/B**] A 40% INCREASE IN THE RESOURCE BASE!
> 
> Now looking at the conseravtive long term forecast 12 Mt p.a. scenario it predicts a NPV of $60m us or $90m AUD
> 
> But wait it requires over $300m AUD Capital to get the project going,
> Sure the figures stack up on the current prices assumption but I think they are a bit too high for LT
> 
> Also it must be understood their deposit is 85Mt Inferred not a Measured 120Mt as this report assumes!
> 
> Very dodgey to release such an ann, can't believe ASX let them do it,
> 
> You've been warned!*



*

"Can't believe ASX let them do it", really? The company has just announced a trading halt to enable ASX to review the announcement made ealier. It would really ironic if ur statement was correct. Would it? Other opinion?*


----------



## stockmaster

FNT went up by 300% today   after the announcement of discovery at Papua New Guinea. The reason i believed it went up so much today is because the discovery will last 1.3 Billion for next 10! years which is a long and sustaining period. This can create a base for FNT in term of profit, which allow FNT to built on its profit from other mining activities. The other reason is the relative discovery in contrast to its market captial (55m). 

Interestingly FNT went into a trade halt to allow ASX reviewing its ann(the ann seems to be realli good then). Plus the volumn was not realli high today relative to the price rise, this seems to show that people are still not willing to sell their shares at the current price and hence still a lot of ground to gain on monday in my perspective. 

It will a interesting day on monday when the trade starts again! This is onli an opinion, take some reseach first!


----------



## pussycat2005

The media hasn't started beating them so there must be more upside!  

Frontier Resources Limited (FNT) surged 300% in early trading, jumping
36c to $0.48 after announcing the acquisition of a 100% stake in the
Kodu Deposit in Papua New Guinea. The small cap gold miner said that
the JORC compliant inferred resource at Kodu contains approximately
340,000 tonnes of copper and 51 tonnes of gold with a significant but
unquantified amount of Molybdenum.

Frontier Resources reported that a preliminary desktop economic study
by an independent consultant of a hypothetical reserve of 120 million
tonnes, similar to the Kodu Deposit, suggests the Kodu Project could
be financially attractive if the present inferred resource can be
converted/ upgraded to the hypothetical reserve.

The desktop study showed that at the project has the potential to
achieve an internal rate of return (IRR) of 55%, with a cumulative
cash flow to shareholders of US$1,300,000,000 and an estimated net
present value (NPV) of US$515,700,000.

The junior minerals explorer advised that there is scope to
significantly increase the inferred resource at Kodu after only 16
drill holes have been completed to date for approximately 5,530m, with
11 holes being terminated in mineralisation.

The company said advantages of any potential mining operation at the
Kodu Deposit include the near surface nature of the copper/gold
deposit as well as the possibility of a starter pit in the southern
higher-grade near surface gold zone for more rapid capital payback.

Frontier also noted that the potential operation was in a logistically
simple and `cheaper' location for development, being only 55km NE of
Port Moresby.

The group explained that its strategy forward is to concentrate
exploration on the most advanced projects in PNG and progress them
rapidly and cost effectively into the development phase.

To achieve this, Frontier intends to confirm and extend the limits of
the known Kodu Deposit inferred resource, with approximately 10,000m
of drilling, planned to commence in the last quarter of 2006.

The company reported that it would initiate a pre-feasibility study at
Kodu to assess requirements and possible paths forward, followed by a
3D-Induced polarisation survey at the large Elo porphyry copper/gold/
molybdenum prospect, then drill testing it and other porphyry
prospects near Kodu.

The group said that it would concurrently fast track evaluation of the
Komsen gold Prospect at Andewa in New Britain, with the view to
defining on and near surface, moderate grade, vat leachable gold
resources for possible `near term' development.

The company also announced that it has acquired a 100% interest in a
7,500 square kilometre portfolio of gold properties, positioning
itself to become a major explorer in mineral rich PNG.

At the end of the days trading, shares in Frontier Resources were up
36c to $0.48.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

Copper craze: this time Frontier's up
Email Print Normal font Large font Jamie Freed
July 14, 2006

More facts sought on copper prospect 

IN YET another sign of a return to the mentality of the 1960s Poseidon boom, Frontier Resources shares quadrupled yesterday when the company announced it had a *"hypothetical reserve"* of copper worth billions in Papua New Guinea.

In actuality, the announcement to the Australian Stock Exchange which sparked the buying frenzy was little more than a rehash of two previous releases.

The only real change since the earlier releases was the new-found popularity of copper explorers amid the massive interest in Australian Mining Investments, which has been in a trading halt for the past week.

Shares in Frontier rocketed from 12c to a high of 54c in just two hours before the company was forced to call a trading halt so the ASX could examine its announcement more closely.

Frontier, previously called TasGold, has held its Kobu copper project in PNG for years, in partnership with South Pacific Minerals. *In March, South Pacific announced it was selling the remainder of its stake because the results "were not sufficiently encouraging to warrant further expenditure".*

At the time, Frontier claimed South Pacific had never conducted an on-site examination nor had comprehensive exploration information at its disposal.

Then, in early June, Frontier announced a study using "hypothetical reserves" of at least 120 million tonnes grading 0.36 per cent copper and 0.46 grams per tonne of gold would give its project a massive cash flow.

Frontier company secretary Garry Edwards admitted the only new information in yesterday's announcement was that Frontier had finished buying out South Pacific's interest. "In that sense, it's not completely new," he said.

*Because Mr Edwards is not a geologist, he declined to talk about the "hypothetical reserves" question which had concerned the ASX. He was surprised by yesterday's trading frenzy. * "It could be something to do with the excitement about copper that's been generated at the moment," he said, referring to the interest in AMI.

Frontier shares last traded 36c higher at 48c.


----------



## stockmaster

Capital is only 8.5 million only at price of 48c, i believe the discovery can add lot to its capital and hence share price


----------



## blobbob

IMO they are overvalued @ 48c and need cash [ maybe SPP or placement next week] but they will go up because everyones looking for next AUM and there are not many small copper explorers to choose from,


----------



## stockmaster

blobbob said:
			
		

> IMO they are overvalued @ 48c and need cash [ maybe SPP or placement next week] but they will go up because everyones looking for next AUM and there are not many small copper explorers to choose from,




I agree with ur statement, aside the volume is very low on that day shows not many people realised the share on that day, however after a trading halt of few days, more investor will realise the share from media. I believe this copper company has a lot of potential left and a 300% increase might be very extraodinary though account for AUM (up 30 times) - price shall be up and the momentum can push the price really rapidly, anything can happen on monday!!!


----------



## stockmaster

FNT has acquired 340,000 tonne copper + 51 tonne gold 

*Copper*
340,000 tonne = 154,195,011.3 lb   

154,195,011.3 x $3.6 = $555,102,040.7 (US$555 million)  

*Gold*

51 tonne = 1,444,759,207 oz

1,444,759,207 x $660 = $366,367,346,800 (US$366 billion)   

This provides revenue up to US$367 billion. (AUS$490 billion at 0.75/1) 

Market capital for FNT = AUS$8.5 at price of $0.48

Hence the revenue is (490000/8.5=58) 58 fold relative to the capital.  

If price follows capital then price shall be $27.85.  

I hope i am not dreaming, can someone explain all this to me, if i am dreaming wake me up!!!


----------



## stockmaster

490000/8,5=57650
57650x0.48 = $27670.00 per share??????


----------



## cuttlefish

I hope noone's letting you loose with real money stockmaster.


----------



## stockmaster

hahaha, fanx cuttlefish, can u elaborate the equation for me, i want to get out of the dream.


----------



## cuttlefish

I think you'll find that the total of those resource estimates at face value is about $5 billion AUD at current prices (3.6 bill for the copper, 1.4 bill for the gold).  

You've also failed to take into account - (i) initial development costs, (ii) per lb production costs (the resource is pretty low grade, so the per lb production costs would probably be pretty high), (iii) time to development.   

Also you're calculations are based on today's metal prices, it'd probably be sensible to use a price closer to the long term average.  

And thats all assuming they really have the resource they claim to have.  

btw I've been drinking beer since 3pm this afternoon so its quite possible I've stuffed up as badly as you with the numbers     - I've put the maths below 

--------------------------
340,000 tonne copper.
2204 lbs per tonne.
$US 3.60/lb
$AUD 1.33/$US

340,000 tonne * 2204 lb/tonne * 3.6 $US/lb * $1.33 $AUD/$US

= $3.587 billion AUD

51 tonnes gold
32151 troy oz/tonne
$US 660/oz
$AUD 1.33/$US

51 tonne * 32151 oz/tonne * 660 $US/oz * 1.33 $AUD/$US

= 1.439 billion AUD

Total = 5 billion


----------



## stockmaster

cuttlefish said:
			
		

> I think you'll find that the total of those resource estimates at face value is about $5 billion AUD at current prices (3.6 bill for the copper, 1.4 bill for the gold).
> 
> You've also failed to take into account - (i) initial development costs, (ii) per lb production costs (the resource is pretty low grade, so the per lb production costs would probably be pretty high), (iii) time to development.
> 
> Also you're calculations are based on today's metal prices, it'd probably be sensible to use a price closer to the long term average.
> 
> And thats all assuming they really have the resource they claim to have.
> 
> btw I've been drinking beer since 3pm this afternoon so its quite possible I've stuffed up as badly as you with the numbers     - I've put the maths below
> 
> --------------------------
> 340,000 tonne copper.
> 2204 lbs per tonne.
> $US 3.60/lb
> $AUD 1.33/$US
> 
> 340,000 tonne * 2204 lb/tonne * 3.6 $US/lb * $1.33 $AUD/$US
> 
> = $3.587 billion AUD
> 
> 51 tonnes gold
> 32151 troy oz/tonne
> $US 660/oz
> $AUD 1.33/$US
> 
> 51 tonne * 32151 oz/tonne * 660 $US/oz * 1.33 $AUD/$US
> 
> = 1.439 billion AUD
> 
> Total = 5 billion





Thanx for the correction.

1) Capital cost = $235 000 000

2) Average cost = $0.57/lb (about 3/5)

5 Billion x 2/5 = 2 Billion

2 $B - $235,000,000 = $1.765 Billion in comparison to the 8.5 Million market capital, there is still significant difference (208 fold).  

Assume other addition cost(i.e interest cost, adm cos) of 1 Billion

0.765 Billion is still large distant away from 8.5 million. (90 fold).  If anyone with different calculation please post it, please to hear!


----------



## krisbarry

And guess where the discovery is... right on the Koakoda trail, watch the greenies fight this one.

Caution


----------



## stockmaster

Any other calculation?


----------



## stockmaster

Is FNT overvalued or undervalued? Based on the statement made by YT, it seems FNT is overvalued?!  However the calculation cuttlefish made seems to disapprove YT's theory, it seems the share price is no where near the actual value.   Wat's ur opinion? Answer will be revealed sometime late today!


----------



## cuttlefish

stockmaster said:
			
		

> However the calculation cuttlefish made seems to disapprove YT's theory, it seems the share price is no where near the actual value.




woah - I didn't make any comments on FTN's valuation - just showed you how to calculate the face value of the resources in-ground based on the hypothetical amounts you were using and current commodity prices.

I don't have an opinion on FTN's valuation and the stock doesn't interest me enough to spend any time doing a valuation on it either.


----------



## stockmaster

Suspension from quotation, pending on the company ann? Any expectation of the ann?


----------



## stockmaster

Suspension is lifted


----------



## ALFguy

Ouch! Down 37% on open, but seems to be clawing it's way out.....slowly.

I wonder how far this will go.....any thoughts?


----------



## stockmaster

Price is moving so bizarrely, looks in a downward trend, YT might be right, overvalued in someway, dunno where.


----------



## stockmaster

"Investor interest piqued by report of inferred 51 metric tons gold resource at
Kodu, which will help keep FNT at least in sights of day traders." (RCB) 

Price doesn't show!


----------



## stockmaster

"Frontier Resources (FNT.AU) bounces, possibly a beneficiary
of sharp reversal in sentiment for junior miners/explorers, surging to 23 cents
before easing, last up 19% at 21.5 cents on lively trading of 3.8 million
shares. FNT more than tripled last Thursday to 52 cents on report of possible
nature/size of ore body at Kodu project, Papua New Guinea.... 
Investors likely focussing on report of inferred 51 metric tons gold resource at
Kodu project, PNG, where resource definition/expansion, pre-feasibility work
.."

The share has rebound 25% to 22c which sounds very significant, however compare to the 48c traded few days ago, it is no where near it. The report will determine its direction!


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

Stop_the_clock said:
			
		

> And guess where the discovery is... right on the Koakoda trail, watch the greenies fight this one.
> 
> Caution




Nice call Stop_the_clock, very well researched!

Stop has shown us all why thorough research should be undertaken before jumping on a spec stock, this hit a high of what 50c and where's it at now?


*PNG: Australia May Ask Govt To Intervene In Exploratory Mining 
Thursday: August 10, 2006 * 

(The Age)

Australia may ask Papua New Guinea to intervene in exploratory mining which some fear could threaten the heritage value of the iconic Kokoda Track reports The Age Online.

The 96km trail, in the remote highlands of Papua New Guinea (PNG), was the scene of one of Australia's most famous campaigns against the Japanese during World War II. 

The Australian Labor Party wants the government to make sure the route is not damaged by exploration by Australian miner Frontier Resources which has acquired the rights to gold and copper deposits that take in the famous route. 

Veterans Affairs Minister Bruce Billson "has been informed by Frontier Resources that the exploration drilling will be low impact, will take place one to five kilometres east of the Kokoda Track and that none of the activity will affect the track itself." 

Despite these assurances, the Australian High Commission in Port Moresby is looking into the details of the exploration licence. 

Billson's spokesman stressed that the issue of exploration and mining licences were the sovereign right of the PNG government.


----------



## ALFguy

stockmaster said:
			
		

> The share has rebound 25% to 22c which sounds very significant, however compare to the 48c traded few days ago, it is no where near it. The report will determine its direction!




Up 30% on news that there'll be no impact on the Kokoda track and an increase in the infered resource. Additionally they have indicated that they've increased the indicated resource. That said, there's no figures in the release


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

Things aren't looking good for this company!


*
PM vows to protect Kokoda from mining*
Friday Sep 29 18:44 AEST
Prime Minister John Howard has vowed to do all he can to stop gold mining along the Kokoda Track and protect a site precious to Australia's history and national identity.

Howard has sent a high-level delegation to Papua New Guinea to inspect the site where Gold Coast-based company Frontier Resources plans to extract an estimated $1.3 billion worth of gold.

Frontier has warned against "foreign government intervention" in the proposal to mine gold and copper along the 96km track over the Owen Stanley ranges, where more than 600 Australian soldiers died during World War II.


RELATED LINKS
VIDEO: Kokoda gold
But Howard said Australia would not sit idly by while the future of the site was determined.




The prime minister has sent a high-level delegation, including the director of the Commonwealth War Graves Commission and his own senior foreign affairs adviser to PNG to inspect the proposed site.

"We obviously respect the laws of Papua New Guinea but the Kokoda Trail is of enormous historic and military significance to Australia and there has to be a way that fairness and justice can be done to all interests," Howard told Southern Cross Broadcasting in Melbourne.

"... we don't intend to have it run away from us without anything that can be done being done."

The PNG government insisted the track was not in danger, and said Canberra was overreacting to mining exploration in the area.

"At this stage there is exploration and if there is minerals found along the Kokoda Trail that does not mean we're going to dig it up. No way," PNG Mining Minister Sam Akoitai told the ABC.

"We will make sure that we preserve the Kokoda Trail," he said, adding it was just as important to his country as it was to Australia.

But Canberra's stance has angered Frontier's managing director Peter McNeil, who labelled the prime minister's call to stop mining going ahead as "quite frankly, appalling" and an attempt to deny the development rights of local landowners.

"It's an attempt to force our Australian attitude in relation to a particular battle on to private landowners or clans that actually own the Kokoda Trail and who are in desperate need of development," he told AAP.

Landowners saw the Kodu mineral deposit as their best chance of development for generations to come and said they got "diddly-squat" from tourism and trekking on the track, McNeil said.

"I do not believe that the diggers who served on the trail would support making the trail into a memorial to their efforts as opposed to allowing the people to attempt to better themselves using the natural resources they are blessed enough to have."

Frontier's exploration work had not affected the track so far and would not, McNeil said.

He said it would be two years before a decision on any mining was likely and it could be five years before the PNG government chose to grant a mining licence so construction could begin.

Labor leader Kim Beazley said he too was seriously concerned about the track's future, and warned Howard not to bungle the issue as had happened with the preservation of the Gallipoli foreshore in Turkey.

"We already know from our experience at Gallipoli what happens when John Howard takes his eye off the ball," Beazley said in Melbourne.

"He took his eye off the ball in Gallipoli and actually encouraged, and his ministers encouraged, a process where critical elements in the battlefield were in fact ruined by changes. We must not see that happen on the Kokoda Trail."

PNG's Chief Secretary to Government Joshua Kalinoe, who met with Howard's delegation, said only one or two locations within the exploration mining lease might encroach onto the track.

"While we appreciate the Australian prime minister's concern, it is still too early to be concerned about environmental damage to the track," he said in a statement.

The PNG government had very stringent compliance processes that would apply if a mining operation commenced in the area, he said.

"PNG laws take into consideration historical, cultural, hunting and burial grounds which are not to be tampered with in any way at all," he said.


----------



## moses

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> Things aren't looking good for this company!




Indeed. Reduced me to last in September's stock pick comp! Not to mention cost me a bundle when I exited yesterday    It all could have gone the other way of course, but I jumped in knowing it was a gamble so no surprises really.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

*More negative publicity*



Aussies on Kokoda Track 'trespassing'
Monday Oct 2 09:21 AEST
Australians walking the Kokoda Track are "trespassing" on private land and Canberra must not interfere with local peoples' rights to allow mining, says a group of Kokoda landowners.

Their demands for their land rights to be respected are in a letter from leaders and elders of the Naoro and Eberi villages on the famed track.

Their lands are being explored for an estimated $1.7 billion worth of gold and copper mining potential by Australian company Frontier Resources.

The leaders said they fully supported the company's explorations and the possible development benefits mining could bring to their people who lacked proper health services, schools and good water supplies.




*Australian Prime Minister John Howard has called for a stop to any mining around the 96km track across the Owen Stanley ranges where more than 600 Australian soldiers died during World War II.

He said the track was of enormous historic significance to Australia and he would do whatever he could to stop mining going ahead.*

The PNG government said it was too early to be concerned about environmental damage to the track and PNG had strict compliance processes that would ensure historical and cultural sites were protected.

Frontier's managing director Peter McNeil said any mining would be five or more years away and it was not planned to impact on the track itself.

He said he wouldn't be surprised if landowners shut down the track in protest at Mr Howard's attempt to deny them their right to benefits from development such as jobs and mining royalties.

The Naoro and Eberi landowners, who sit on around 10 per cent of the track, wrote their strongly-worded letter with the help of a Frontier resources geologist and its message is aimed at Australia.

They said the sweat and pain that trekkers endured on the gruelling track were what villagers went through every day.

"If the company can help us to alleviate and lighten these hardships we are willing to support them and give them this land to explore and mine with no regrets.

"You are trying to deprive us of such development."

The leaders, including Jack Bani, Sam Dabave, Dick Kibidi, Baguwa Wati and Jack Seven, said the benefits mining would bring would far outweigh that of trekking which benefited track porters and guest houses but not the bulk of the people.

"The trekkers have abused us and called us donkeys when they saw our women carry bilums (string bags) on their heads.

"They want to keep the pristine beauty and preserve the environment and continue to keep us as game for the affluent.

"They do not realise they are trespassing upon private property.

"If we walked into one of these tourist's backyard he would pull a gun at us but that is what they are doing to us," they said.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

Great ann but wayyyy to risky for me,

How can people punt a stock that has a deposit (good by world standards) in an area of such Australian importance that our PM and other polies will clearly never allow it to be developed,


----------



## dubiousinfo

The new discovery announced today is located 650 Km from the Kokoda Track, shouldn't be any heritage problems with this one.


----------



## bvbfan

no  but it is of an island to the nw of mainland  PNG 

Now the ppm cu, is pretty low I mean 1000ppm is what  0.001% cu isnt it


----------



## MalteseBull

Ann released today

+20% on little volume


----------



## doogie_goes_off

The Aust Govt can not stop this on foreign soil, so that's why it's holding it's value. PNG govt is all for it!


----------



## doogie_goes_off

For volatility watch this space - capital raising should be complete, so releases actually mean something now, not just "come on guys throw more money at our project". The MD has said they are aiming for an indicated resource figure for their Kodu drill out, so maybe someone will take notice then, steady return of results should still come from this program. Copper price rise should help the economics of the project. It will be interesting if the Federal Govt decides to play politics this year with the project given the election, maybe Anzac day when they can muster maximum support?


----------



## doogie_goes_off

Up with the copper price on good volume two days in a row!


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

I like the look of this so I've been buying alot of those opies today,

Reminds me of JMS, HLX, YML when I first looked at them,

New JORC at KODU due in  about 5 weeks which is very close,

Current JORC stands at 108Mt@ 0.5% CuEquiv  (0.33% Cu + 0.42g/t Au + 0.006% Mo) 

2 Other very interesting projects, Bukuam and Elo, Bukuam could host a 200Mt - 300Mt deposit grading 0.8% - 1% Cu Equiv and Elo could host a 300Mt - 500Mt deposit also grading 0.8% - 1% Cu Equiv


----------



## motion

Hi, Young_Trader do you think there is still a high risk that this will not move forward based on where it's located or do you think this has now moved on?

Thanks


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

motion said:


> Hi, Young_Trader do you think there is still a high risk that this will not move forward based on where it's located or do you think this has now moved on.
> 
> Thanks




Hi Motion, yes I was very sceptical of FNT to begin with, firstly because of the ann of a hypothetical reserve etc, 

But I have kept a keen eye on it and have been watching the drilling results and to say the least they are amazing, between 80m - *400m* at a 0.8% Cu Equiv *FROM SURFACE!* is amazing!

I was also worried about the location in regards to the Kokoda track, but having done some more research have realised that very little in any of the Kodu deposit falls on the Kokoda track so there should be no real issues here, although the Polies may wade into the issue for publicity sake,
*
So I am converted*



YOUNG_TRADER said:


> Oh dear,
> I day traded this stock today, but am posting for newbies so they don't get burnt!
> FNT or TasGold as it was formerley known as has an Inferred Resource of 85Mt @ 0.4% Cu + 0.6g/t
> The ann they released is based on a 120Mt Deposit IE IT *ASSUMES* A 40% INCREASE IN THE RESOURCE BASE!
> Now looking at the conseravtive long term forecast 12 Mt p.a. scenario it predicts a NPV of $60m us or $90m AUD
> But wait it requires over $300m AUD Capital to get the project going,
> Sure the figures stack up on the current prices assumption but I think they are a bit too high for LT
> Also it must be understood their deposit is 85Mt Inferred not a Measured 120Mt as this report assumes!
> Very dodgey to release such an ann, can't believe ASX let them do it,
> You've been warned!






YOUNG_TRADER said:


> Great ann but wayyyy to risky for me,
> 
> How can people punt a stock that has a deposit (good by world standards) in an area of such Australian importance that our PM and other polies will clearly never allow it to be developed,


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

If there where any real issues re Kodu and Kokoda track they would have not been allowed to drill etc etc, so there aren't any real issues else this would be in the media spotlight,

Also HOwards delegation he sent last year must have given it the thumbs up else we would have heard something about it.



YOUNG_TRADER said:


> Veterans Affairs Minister Bruce Billson "has been informed by Frontier Resources that the exploration drilling will be low impact, *will take place one to five kilometres east of the Kokoda Track and that none of the activity will affect the track itself." *
> 
> Despite these assurances, the Australian High Commission in Port Moresby is looking into the details of the exploration licence.






YOUNG_TRADER said:


> *
> PM vows to protect Kokoda from mining*
> Friday Sep 29 18:44 AEST
> Prime Minister John Howard has vowed to do all he can to stop gold mining along the Kokoda Track and protect a site precious to Australia's history and national identity.
> 
> Howard has sent a high-level delegation to Papua New Guinea to inspect the site where Gold Coast-based company Frontier Resources plans to extract an estimated $1.3 billion worth of gold.


----------



## motion

Thanks Young_Trader you have some very good points here... I will keep an eye on this one.


----------



## doogie_goes_off

There is a slide on the back on the back of more shares issued at 13c, but the fundamentals of the main project are still sound, not sure when the cutoff date for the prospectus was but I thought it was over until these private placements.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

doogie_goes_off said:


> There is a slide on the back on the back of more shares issued at 13c, but the fundamentals of the main project are still sound, not sure when the cutoff date for the prospectus was but I thought it was over until these private placements.




There not private placements, there the placements of securities not taken up under the rights issue, ie the Short Fall placements,


----------



## ta2693

I like the story. I will buy in, but I am wondering share or option which is better choice. 
FNT's option 2 cents, ex price 20 cent. What if the market does not wake up before Nov? So I am probably going to buy some shares, tomorrow or the day after tomorrow when the momentum of falling stop.


----------



## doogie_goes_off

OK - do you buy shares or options? If your going to trade FNTO options short-med term then get in now while they are cheap (typically have been>3c). I lost out buying at 4.3c some time ago. If you like the longer term prospect in terms of the company advancing their project, (they are saying ~ 5 weeks for new resource number, 12 weeks to get indicated category resource component finailsed, possibly with more inferred if drill results are favourable, pre feasability to follow), shares are for you. If the project's JORC numbers increase you could sell out some and hold leftover stock for free whilst waiting for the next announcement of indicated resource. Why buy on the slide?, look for upturn as drill results roll in or as the 5 week turnaround gets closer so you don't get trapped into a loss, this is a volatile stock. I hope I have this right, the announcements Re: the new resource calc are unclear, but looks like it will be done in two stages as drilling progresses. The JORC announcements will be the inflection points IMO. Also any upward Cu price move would seem favourable given movement last week.


----------



## ta2693

Yes this one is very violate stock but at this stage the volatility are upwards.
What the share price will be in worst scenario? I think is 8 cents. What do you think?  So i believe the chance of falling now is high, but there is not much room.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

ta2693 said:


> Yes this one is very violate stock but at this stage the volatility are upwards.
> What the share price will be in worst scenario? I think is 8 cents. What do you think?  So i believe the chance of falling now is high, but there is not much room.




Ta FNT has strong support around 12c, (if someone could post up a chart for Ta to see that would be great) it only ever briefly drops below 12c, on a 1 year candle chart 12c has seen solid buying, so I'd say 12c is your downside risk, meaning buying around 12c is fairly safe


----------



## Pat

YOUNG_TRADER said:


> Ta FNT has strong support around 12c, (if someone could post up a chart for Ta to see that would be great) it only ever briefly drops below 12c, on a 1 year candle chart 12c has seen solid buying, so I'd say 12c is your downside risk, meaning buying around 12c is fairly safe





Agree YT, Not much down side at @ 12 cents. Apart from an over estimated hypothetical reserve  

What are the logistics for the project in Kodu? Thats got to be some jungle infested mountainous country? I guess they got the drill rig there.

How far to port? Railway? Roads?


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

Thanks Pat,

Also current JORC is nothing to scoff at as a starting point, especially since the ore is all AT SURFACE

Current JORC stands at *108Mt@ 0.5% CuEquiv* (0.33% Cu + 0.42g/t Au + 0.006% Mo) 

New JORC at KODU due in about 5 weeks which is very close,


----------



## doogie_goes_off

Kodu deposit is 50km from Port Moresby by road/track, photos of Kodu suggest it's jungle but what else would you expect in PNG?


----------



## Pat

doogie_goes_off said:


> Kodu deposit is 50km from Port Moresby by road/track, photos of Kodu suggest it's jungle but what else would you expect in PNG?




Not just any garden variety jungle , but some  near impossible terrain. 
Hope we see some gains before the U conference...


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

Some serious support buying around the 12c level, 

Per Qtrly more assays expected soon, 

JORC upgrade 1 Early June

JORC upgrade 2 Early August

Interesting times lie ahead


----------



## doogie_goes_off

From the age today - the locals do want the kodu "mine" to go ahead:

A REMOTE Papua New Guinean community has made an emotional plea to a visiting Australian Government delegation to appreciate its desire for mining exploration to continue alongside the historic Kokoda Trail.

Exploration for gold and copper on the land where hundreds of Australian soldiers died during World War II has sparked the concerns of Prime Minister John Howard.

Last month, he sent a high-level delegation, led by Hugh Borrowman, first assistant secretary of the international division of the Department of Prime Minister and Cabinet, to inspect the exploration site.

Local leader Barney Jack told the delegation that his community was in desperate need of basic services and hoped that revenue from a mine would ease its plight.

He said sick people continued to die along the track, walking hours on foot to hospitals because there were no medical services in the area.

"Our health services are largely appalling. As we did during World War II, we are still carrying our sick and our children and walking on the trail," Mr Jack told the delegation.

"Must our children continue to miss out on education opportunities? Must our sick continue to die?" he said.

"While we would like to maintain the (Kokoda Trail) for future generations to come, we would like to also seek a way to meet our own needs. Frankly, if the mine doesn't happen, then what options are there?"

The Kokoda Trail has become increasingly popular with Australians, with more than 3000 walking it last year.

Local communities are angry that they are not receiving a greater share of trekking revenue, said Warren Bartlett, the executive officer of the Kokoda Track Authority, which maintains the trail.

A large part of the revenue covers the authority's administrative costs.

Mr Bartlett asked the delegation to fund the authority so that more money from trekking went to local communities.

He said trekking was a more sustainable industry than mining, which could damage the trail and pollute river systems. He wants the Australian and PNG governments to invest in the trail to make tourism viable for local communities.


----------



## motion

doogie_goes_off said:


> From the age today - the locals do want the kodu "mine" to go ahead:
> communities.




Thanks doogie_goes_off hmm interesting times ahead not to sure if they will get it passed or not. Will be keeping a close eye on this one.


----------



## motion

Hi Guys, 

I just got the commsec aegis weekly report and there is a section on FNT which I was very suprised to see but this is a good thing for a share holders. 

While FNT paid to have this included this is a great PR exercise. 

Thought I would share it with you......

*Frontier Resources (FNT)*

"Aegis has been commissioned by Frontier Resources to be included in the
December 2006 Exploration Review and has received a fee for its inclusion."

*KEY STATISTICS*

Price: $0.12
Price as at: 14-May-07
Market Cap ($M): 12.9
Equiv. Shares (M): 98.1
%Market: 0.00
12Mth Range ($): 0.10 - 0.52
Turnover ($M pa): 17.3
Index: N/A
Sector: Materials
Industry Group: Materials
Industry: Metals & Mining
Sub Industry: Gold

*Company Overview*

The current area of focus is the Kodu deposit in PNG. Kodu hosts a resource of 108Mt @ 0.33% Cu,
0.42g/t Au & 60ppm Mo. The aim is to increase resources and convert resources to reserves to move
to a feasibility study. Management has considerable experience in PNG, and FNT has other
prospects spread across PNG mainland and New Britain. The company is active in southwest
Tasmania and has built a land position whereby FNT controls a 40km length of the highly prospective
Mt Read Volcanic belt.

*Strategy*

Frontier intend to release a revised Inferred Resource by early August and then commence a prefeasibility
study on Kodu. Other advanced projects will be drilled in the near term including the major
Elo porphyry copper-gold, Bukuam and Andewa Prospects. The intent of this is to create shareholder
value apart from the Kodu deposit.

*Aegis Comments*

*Outlook:* 
Kodu is a typical low-grade copper deposit with precious metal credits. To proceed to a
BFS, measured and indicated reserves need increasing to multiples of the current resource. Drilling
will greatly increase the resource at Kodu, and it's still early days. FNT has other highly prospective
projects. Bukuam is a very large soil anomaly and looks very interesting with good gold grades from
soil samples. FNT recently raised $1.275M to advance exploration.

*Risk:* 
Management has a great depth of experience operating in PNG. Diplomatic relations between
Australia and PNG could be better. Critics in Australia say that mining Koda might pose a danger to
the historic WW2 Kokoda Trail. This has the effect of inducing the market to apply an extra discount
to the stock that might not ordinarily exist. A feasibility study will have to deal with the issue of tailings
disposal. Environmental groups are not friendly towards deep ocean disposal.

*Share Price Catalyst:* 
A program is underway at Kodu to delineate and increase the resource. Hole
KFD1 extended a known high-grade zone another 50m to the south, indicating good continuity of that
zone. The next two holes also intersected high-grade mineralisation, with KFD2, 366m (length of
hole) grading 0.69% Cu and 0.47g/t Au. Hole KFD3 intersected 206m at 0.54% Cu and 0.58g/t Au.
The high-grade SW gold zone is being drilled. Next drill results are likely to be positive and drill
targets will be outlined at Bukuam.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

I made a killing with MGO,

FNT will have its day very soon,

Current JORC is 108Mt@0.5% CuEquiv

New JORC is due early June, it will include drilling such as 2 x 360m@0.7% Cu Equiv

Now last year they did a scoping study, using a $2.80 Copper price and a $640 Gold price (USD)

It showed a *120Mt deposit @ 0.5% Cu Equiv would have an NPV of $500m USD = $625m AUD = about $3 a share FNT*

*A 200Mt deposit @ 0.5% Cu Equiv had an NPV of $1 Billion USD = $1.25Billion AUD = $6 a share FNT*

There are risks but there is clearly alot of upside here, 

Please note that firstly their is some negative sentiment as FNT's Kodu is near Kokoda trail and secondly the project is in PNG, however same negative sentiment was there for MGO when its SP was 20c and opies 6-7c about 1 month ago and look at it now


I hope new JORC is about 150Mt@0.5% Cu Equiv, or better yet 200Mt@0.5% Cu Equiv, I'd expect FNT to advise the mkt of the NPV value of the deposit based on previous scoping study


----------



## mobcat

The FNT boys caused a bit of a stir about this time last year didnt they YT over a bit of over zealous computer modeling it nearly nipped me  but it was a beautiful run with a drastic fall.

The asx gave em hell if I remember   the FNT boys havent got the rosiest background but granted they do know the local dirt and the fuzzies seem to be for them but the markets got a memory and thus the 12 cent problem imo my brother is in PNG has been for years I will give him a ring and see if he has some goss on the local play  


 Happy Days
                    Mobcat


----------



## JMcDog

Article in this morning's SMH may be of interest here...  sorry for the long url but under the travel section....   seems the Foreign Minister (PNG) is telling FNT to "find somewhere else".  Early days.

www.smh.com.au/news/travel/png-back...allipoli-status/2007/05/17/1178995307695.html


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

The usual political crap and ho ha,

From my research I found that very little of the Kodu deposit impacts on the Kokoda track, but hey thats politics for you, its near it so lets cause a stir.

PNG is telling the Aust gov't to go get stuffed! And rightly so, god I hate politicians.


----------



## doogie_goes_off

Looks like a bit of a stir pre-PNG national elections, the foreign minister is playing his cards early. Not sure if it will have an impact, but not good signs.


----------



## rico01

Welcome to Frontier Resources Ltd

Frontier Resources Ltd is an Australian Stock Exchange listed (FNT) junior mineral exploration company, whose shares also trade on the Frankfurt, Berlin and Munich Stock Exchanges. Frontier seeks to return significant value to its shareholders through the discovery, delineation and development of copper, gold and basemetal deposits in Papua New Guinea (PNG) and Australia. 

The Company's focus is the rapid exploration and possible further development of the Kodu copper-gold - molybdenum Deposit in PNG. In addition, the Bukuam porphyry copper- gold- silver- molybdenum, Andewa gold and Elo porphyry copper- gold- molybdenum prospects (all previously undrilled) in PNG are all scheduled for drill evaluation in 2007. The other properties will be joint ventured, perhaps separately listed, or maintained and advanced. 

The Kodu Deposit contains an Inferred Resource of 543,000 tonnes of copper equivalent, grading 0.50%  in 108 million tonnes grading 0.33% copper, 0.42 g/t gold and 60ppm molybdenum(calculated at 4/07 metal prices). The project is conveniently located for exploration and possible development about 55km NE of the capital of Port Moresby and 20km from highway access. An access track to site was completed mid-March, 2007. 

Frontier commenced resource delineation and expansion drilling at Kodu in October 2006 and it is ongoing with 2 of the Company’s own, continuously operating, diamond coring rigs. Twenty eight holes total have been drilled to date for about 9,020m.

The Company’s short term goal is to convert a significant portion of the current Inferred Resource to Indicated status and also to significantly increase the total tonnage of the deposit. The intent is to release a revised Inferred Resource in early June, then again in early August 2007, then likely commence a pre-feasibility study to evaluate possible development paths and requirements.

A desktop economic evaluation assuming a body of mineralisation of 120 M tonnes (in a relatively accessible location in PNG) grading 0.36% copper plus 0.47 g/t gold (with no molybdenum credit), shows a possibly robust project with a theoretical IRR of 55%, NPV of $US516 million and cumulative cash flow of $US1,301 million (using close to current  prices of $US2.80lb copper and $US640 /oz gold).    NB: this desktop study does not relate to the Kodu Inferred Resource and should not be relied upon for investment decisions. 

Frontier’s properties offer excellent mineral deposit potential, with primary targets being World Class and major copper- gold- molybdenum, gold- silver and polymetallic (zinc-lead-silver) deposits. The properties all have high-grade historic exploration results and are in the same or similar geological terranes as existing World Class and/or major mines. The Company is committed to maintaining its responsibilities to all relevant stakeholders, including shareholders, local indigenous communities, the PNG Government and the environment.

The Frontier Directors and management team have more than 120 years combined experience in mineral exploration, project development and financing in Papua New Guinea and Tasmania, to ensure the Company has the best possible opportunity to achieve success.

*          Updated May 8, 2007 












 Width of Drilled Mineralisation at the Kodu Deposit Increased by 100 to 200% (to 400m total) on section 9950N

Hole KFD004 Assay, Discussion of Results & Strategy Forward Kodu Deposit, Papua New Guinea

The New Bukuam Mineralised System Continues to Progress and Impress

Contained Copper Equivalent at Kodu Up 19% to 604,000 tonnes


 This is from the website of FNT, note the goal of some more results in early june


----------



## motion

well this afternoon seems to be interesting with some people buying up some medium numbers on FNT. there might be a turn soon....

HA HA HA.. well there you go maybe this is the news people are looking for ......


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

MGO just released a new JORC upgrade which was taken well by the mkt,
however it will be some time before MGO get a feasibility done on Yandeera,

In contrast FNT has already done a desktop study on Kodu which showed that using a $2.80 Copper price and a $640 Gold price (USD)

A *120Mt deposit @ 0.5% Cu Equiv would have an NPV of $500m USD = $625m AUD = about $3 a share FNT*

*A 200Mt deposit @ 0.5% Cu Equiv had an NPV of $1 Billion USD = $1.25Billion AUD = $6 a share FNT*


*Current JORC is 108Mt@0.5% CuEquiv
New JORC is due early June, it will include drilling such as 2 x 360m@0.7% Cu Equiv so I expect it will be around 150Mt@0.5%Cu Equiv, giving Kodu an NPV of $3+ a share FNT *

There are risks but there is clearly alot of upside here, 

Please note that firstly their is some negative sentiment as FNT's Kodu is near Kokoda trail and secondly the project is in PNG, however same negative sentiment was there for MGO when its SP was 20c and opies 6-7c about 1 month ago and look at it now


----------



## Pommiegranite

YOUNG_TRADER said:


> MGO just released a new JORC upgrade which was taken well by the mkt,
> however it will be some time before MGO get a feasibility done on Yandeera,
> 
> In contrast FNT has already done a desktop study on Kodu which showed that using a $2.80 Copper price and a $640 Gold price (USD)
> 
> A *120Mt deposit @ 0.5% Cu Equiv would have an NPV of $500m USD = $625m AUD = about $3 a share FNT*
> 
> *A 200Mt deposit @ 0.5% Cu Equiv had an NPV of $1 Billion USD = $1.25Billion AUD = $6 a share FNT*
> 
> 
> *Current JORC is 108Mt@0.5% CuEquiv
> New JORC is due early June, it will include drilling such as 2 x 360m@0.7% Cu Equiv so I expect it will be around 150Mt@0.5%Cu Equiv, giving Kodu an NPV of $3+ a share FNT *
> 
> There are risks but there is clearly alot of upside here,
> 
> Please note that firstly their is some negative sentiment as FNT's Kodu is near Kokoda trail and secondly the project is in PNG, however same negative sentiment was there for MGO when its SP was 20c and opies 6-7c about 1 month ago and look at it now




YT, Trying to kickstart a little GGG action? 

Seriously though, MGO's SP had been moving in anticipation of resource upgrade. 

*Whereas FNT's SP hasn't.* So upon announcement, there should be an immediate upside to the current SP.


----------



## yogi-in-oz

Hi folks,

FNT ... market will not get excited about this one, until some 
positive cycles fall into place, in July and September 2007.

January 2008 should be a good month for positive FNT news
and April/May 2008 should see FNT "really-on-the-boil" !~!

happy days

 paul


----------



## motion

Well FNT has broken the 12c to 13c now... this is interesting some buy only small but it's something to look at....


----------



## crombo97

What does it cost to exersise the FNTO oppies
Is it 20c?????
FNTO is up .5c today
They expire in Nov07


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

crombo97 said:


> What does it cost to exersise the FNTO oppies
> Is it 20c?????
> FNTO is up .5c today
> They expire in Nov07




Yep just like YMLO, bought heaps back in Jan, expiry was about 6 months away, SP was 16c opie exercise was 25c so 9c out of the money, paid up to 3c for opies

Today they're worth 30c!

Huge leverage in options


----------



## Fool

I would say there is some insider knowledge maybe going around... why else for the hike on FNTO today ???

Unless its just forum goer's having a punt on YT's recommendation ?


----------



## Fool

Fool said:


> I would say there is some insider knowledge maybe going around... why else for the hike on FNTO today ???
> 
> Unless its just forum goer's having a punt on YT's recommendation ?




On a mostly RED day mind you, FNTO is up 42%....

I can't see much green in my watch list except for YML and MGO


----------



## motion

Yep I agree Fool.... well lets hope there is some movement soon.. would be nice to close today with this moving......
I do like op's I think alot of people for get about them some times...


----------



## ta2693

A guy just brought 1000000 options at 3c. and pay 50% premium compared to 2c yesterday. That is a very positive sign.


----------



## Sean K

ta2693 said:


> A guy just brought 1000000 options at 3c. and pay 50% premium compared to 2c yesterday. That is a very positive sign.



I think YT might be getting set, if not already.  

Perhaps these upcoming drilling results and revised JORC might be good news. 

Pretty limited downside on this weird looking chart thanks to the spike last year. 11.5 looks like a floor.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

Yeah Kennas thats what I like about FNT its downside is 12c 11.5c at most

Its current mkt cap is about $12m and its Kodu deposit's current NPV would probably be about $500m based on desktop study, 

The new JORC should take NPV to about $650m 

*$12m Mkt Cap vs $500m+ NPV don't add up*

Of course there are concerns because the Kodu deposit is near the Kokoda track, but FNT have several other projects, one of which is actually in a *JV with Teck Cominco*

I think its a huge positive that Teck Cominco knows who FNT are, as eventually FNT will need the help of a major like Teck Cominco to develop Kodu,

Xstrata have been all over HIG's PNG projects as well as IRN's Tampak, I expect a mjor to approach MGO soon too

How long before Teck firms up its relationship with FNT?

Its also important to realise that FNT's team were able to discover Kodu, and thus are more likely to make other discoveries, ie they've done it once already

At Bukam they think they have 200Mt-300Mt deposit which could grade 0.8%-1%Cu Equiv, likewise at Elo

They will be drilling Elo soon,

So much upside, so little downside IMO

DYOR


----------



## motion

well someone just bought 50k of shares..... at 0.13c i wounder whats going on ??? something in the back ground maybe


----------



## Fool

Not to mention the oppies went up 62% today..... 

Definitely has sparked some interest among people.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

motion said:


> well someone just bought 50k of shares..... at 0.13c i wounder whats going on ??? something in the back ground maybe




Saw that it was a 500k order thats $65k

Something maybe up, how many ASF's have bought today, I doubt enough and ASF's don't usually buy in a 500k hit


----------



## dj_420

with a market cap of 12 million i think there is very little downside whatsoever yt. 

especially with insitu value of resource.

this IMO will be next one to run


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

dj_420 said:


> with a market cap of 12 million i think there is very little downside whatsoever yt.
> 
> especially with insitu value of resource.
> 
> this IMO will be next one to run




*Yep $12m mkt cap vs $500m NPV *

*JV and arrangements with Teck Cominco*
*
LT Share support at 12c/11.5c*

The only way is up from here IMO


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

A mate told me that someone named Adam S copied and pasted my research on Hotcopper, but at least he sighted me as his source so thanks whoever you are for acknowleding me,

I think there were quite a few people who followed me on MGO and are now seeing FNT as the next play, apparantly on Hotcopper their calling FNT the next MGO lol

Stock support is stock support I guess,

I might post my research in full on hotcopper, ASF's have had plenty of time to utilise my research and get on board


----------



## dj_420

YOUNG_TRADER said:


> *Yep $12m mkt cap vs $500m NPV *
> 
> *JV and arrangements with Teck Cominco*
> *
> LT Share support at 12c/11.5c*
> 
> The only way is up from here IMO




YT shells have market cap of 12 million

the floor has been set at 12 cents for quite some time, there is IMO VERY LITTLE DOWNSIDE at all. pending crash in world markets.


----------



## dj_420

YOUNG_TRADER said:


> A mate told me that someone named Adam S copied and pasted my research on Hotcopper, but at least he sighted me as his source so thanks whoever you are for acknowleding me,
> 
> I think there were quite a few people who followed me on MGO and are now seeing FNT as the next play, apparantly on Hotcopper their calling FNT the next MGO lol
> 
> Stock support is stock support I guess,
> 
> I might post my research in full on hotcopper, ASF's have had plenty of time to utilise my research and get on board




yeah i would post it, FNT has been around for a while! lol
i think a few people are on board, especially on the options....yt??


----------



## dubiousinfo

YOUNG_TRADER said:


> A mate told me that someone named Adam S copied and pasted my research on Hotcopper, but at least he sighted me as his source so thanks whoever you are for acknowleding me,
> 
> I think there were quite a few people who followed me on MGO and are now seeing FNT as the next play, apparantly on Hotcopper their calling FNT the next MGO lol
> 
> Stock support is stock support I guess,
> 
> I might post my research in full on hotcopper, ASF's have had plenty of time to utilise my research and get on board




Looks like you are getting quite well known YT.

When you start your newsletter can ASF members get the first years subscription free?  

Seriously though, I have been in FNT opies with you since April so todays action was enjoyable. Always profitable following you around. Thanks again for all the reseach given so freely.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

dubiousinfo said:


> Looks like you are getting quite well known YT.




lol I know, lots of my research on FNT, MGO and even YML copied and pasted,

A few common names seem to go where I go  very coincidental, 1 guy reckons he followed me on YML, then on MGO but all of a sudden found FNT today on his own research lol like I care, anyway getting off topic,

My original comments stand

*$12m mkt cap vs $500m NPV *

JV/option arrangements on other projects with *Teck Cominco*

*LT Share support at 12c/11.5c*

The only way is up from here IMO


----------



## dj_420

ok so on the yearly chart has been tracking steadily in the current trading channel since last oct! 

expect some resistance at 15-16 cents. MACD crossed about a week ago.

but IMO there is very very strong support at 12 cents mark, has been tested many many times and held.

no where to go but up!


----------



## Fool

I am holding oppies at the moment.

Probably should have got some stock as well before it goes up too far, but decided to just take a punt with the options and see where they get in a couple of months time.

If they go backwards its no big loss.


----------



## ta2693

fnto ex price 20c, current price 3.4c Ex date 30 Nov.
some people believe it can double the price and rise to 23.4 in half a year which seems absurd.  It reminds me of ealry stage of YML. 

When mgo break out, fnt begin to move which seems unrelated.
it reminds me of early stage of AAR.


----------



## Fool

haha, funny you say that, when YML moved it was probably someone we all know using their profits to buy FNT....


----------



## ta2693

Fool said:


> haha, funny you say that, when YML moved it was probably someone we all know using their profits to buy FNT....




 dubiousinfo  dubiousinfo is offline

Join Date: May 2006
Posts: 309
Default Re: YML - Yilgarn Mining
I imagine they would be wanting to get a good positive feasability out in May so that the 25c opies are well in the money when they expire at the end of June.

Having said that, with the SP at 24.5c, I am surprised people are prepared to pay 5c for 25c opies with only 2 months to run. SP has to be at 30c in 2 months just to break even.


Reply With Quote
That is where YML story starts. I feel it is very similar to FNT. some guy buy 1000000 fnto at 3c


----------



## Fool

Time will tell....

I am now scratching my head trying to figure out what to sell and what to keep, have got more stocks on the boiler plate then I know what to do with... and not enough capital to keep them all  

Good luck all for tomorrow.


----------



## motion

Well there seems to be some big buy up on FNT this morning.... I think the graph will show some nice movement at the end of today.....has now hit the 13.5c mark.

Interesting to see this move over the last day or two.....


----------



## Pat

motion said:


> Well there seems to be some big buy up on FNT this morning.... I think the graph will show some nice movement at the end of today.....has now hit the 13.5c mark.
> 
> Interesting to see this move over the last day or two.....




Could this just be the interest YT has generated? : 
I bet YT sold this morning.  

Either way, It could run and make those oppies worth while.


----------



## motion

Pat said:


> Could this just be the interest YT has generated? :
> I bet YT sold this morning.
> 
> Either way, It could run and make those oppies worth while.




ha ha ha I agree .... well YT should start a news letter I know I few people who would buy it....

Well I think the oppies are already worth while if you bought before yesterday.... I'm holding for the moment.


----------



## mobcat

Looking good hey guys lets see her run all the best to the new blood iam up to my lips in it again and loving it just the way i like it nice and warm and gooie i have been amognst it today and yesterday FNT and  FNTO just topped up 2.1 mil in the oppies yesterday and today half a mill in the heads today .......

The main reason i like FNT is of course the numbers but the potiental is huge but i did have my reservations so i rang my brother in PNG he has been a piolt in PNG for years and is up on all the goss with the fuzzies and local political play atm and he told me  in PNG mining is king and if you can prove up resourses and have the dollars it,s all go they would mine the main street of port morsbey if there was a dollar in it he said ,and the pollies would lend em the spades LOL so we disscused FNT as a play and you no what we are both buying now very agressivley at these levels...... he is bailing on oil search and i bailed on NWE it is of my opinion that these price levels are history and it,s all up in a hurry so buckle in lets rock and roll 
 Happy Days 
       Mobcat


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

Pat said:


> Could this just be the interest YT has generated? :
> I bet YT sold this morning.
> 
> Either way, It could run and make those oppies worth while.




You bet I sold? For what a 10% profit on the heads? a 50% profit on the options? lol I'm going for 25c+ on the heads and about 10c+ on the opies, so if/when it gets to those levels then you might say hey I bet you YT was selling, but not today my friend, not for such small scraps


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

motion said:


> ha ha ha I agree .... well YT should start a news letter I know I few people who would buy it....




I already do publish a news letter, well kinda, on ASF and its free, just one of the many benefits of being an ASF memeber


----------



## motion

YOUNG_TRADER said:


> I already do publish a news letter, well kinda, on ASF and its free, just one of the many benefits of being an ASF memeber





ha ha ha Thanks YT... 

Well hit the 14c mark and has had some nice volume through it this morning...


----------



## Pat

YOUNG_TRADER said:


> You bet I sold? For what a 10% profit on the heads? a 50% profit on the options? lol I'm going for 25c+ on the heads and about 10c+ on the opies, so if/when it gets to those levels then you might say hey I bet you YT was selling, but not today my friend, not for such small scraps




LOL!

I hope your reference to "25c+ on the heads" etc. was not a price target. I'm waiting for a dollar.


----------



## motion

Well FNT volume is really being tested today... Even though people are coming and dropping in at 14c it's getting eaten up very nicely at the moment..... I think the chart today will be interesting.... it's already looking good for FNT....


----------



## dj_420

a lot more volume now, support looking strong, buy side is building.

IMO i would expect for a sp compared to insitu value the following

108 mt = 5 billion dollars insitu = 20 - 30 cents sp (market cap 20-30 million)
150 mt = 7 billion dollars insitu = 30 - 35 cents sp (market cap 30-35 million)
200 mt = 10 billion dollars insitu = 35 - 40 cents sp (market cap 35-40 million)

these market caps compare to the insitu value of around 1/2 a percent. typically other companys can be valued much much higher say 5 - 10% of insitu value. so these figures could prove to be quite conservative.

but IMO operating on a 1/2 % value of insitu value on resource and we still get the current sp trading at quite a discount


----------



## Ken

Any short term target prices here?

IGR - traded from 12 cents to 14.5 cents for a while with spikes here and there before it kicked on to reach a recent high of 21 cents....

Different stock but its a patience game I reckon.


----------



## ta2693

A chance to top up comes, if you want. 
if the price can not close above 13.5c. tomorrow will not be very good for this one.


----------



## Pat

ta2693 said:


> A chance to top up comes, if you want.
> if the price can not close above 13.5c. tomorrow will not be very good for this one.




May see a down day tomorrow ta.... no less than 12.5 cents. However the sell side still looks weak from this morning, yes buy side a little weak too but very much the stronger of the two.


----------



## motion

well all the 13.5 just got cleaned up....could be a good close here today.... lets hope it sets a standard for tomorrow....


----------



## Pat

motion said:


> well all the 13.5 just got cleaned up....could be a good close here today.... lets hope it sets a standard for tomorrow....




Spoke just to soon motion, closed at 13 cents   buy side still looking much stronger than the sellers, some volume tomorrow may see a better close.


----------



## dj_420

no worries clearing out deadwood holders from 6 months ago, once these holders are gone IMO we will see some action.


----------



## hypnotic

Massive volume today,

that's what happens when YT starts talking about a stock!!  

Closed steady eventually unfortunately although we had a pretty good morning. Any news that anyone is aware of that might be annouced other than the fact that YT is onboard this one???

Cheers,

Hypnotic


----------



## dj_420

JORC ann are coming in next few weeks, drilling starts on some highly prospective ground, should be a good couple of months


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

Hey guys,

As DJ said, fair bit of stale punters to clear

Whats funny is todays volume is an all time high for the stock, ever  , lol I can't have that much influence can I? lol

So considering that there's about 100m shares, todays volume was 8% of that,

But if you consider top 20 hold 50%, then really it was 16% of the stocks total shares changed hands, add yesterdays volume and you get 20% of the freely available shares have changed hands!

Mkt Cap still $13m

JORC upgrad from Kodu 1-2 Weeks
More drill assays from Kodu over next few weeks, hopefully more 366m@0.7%Cu hits!

Drilling at Elo which could 'dwarf' Kodu, and is far far away from Kokoda track, some 300m assays grading 0.7% or better Cu would ignite a rocket on FNT

JORC upgrade 2 at Kodu August to incorporate all of the last few assays + the more still to come

Drilling on Bukam August, JV option with Teck Cominco

Possible TSX list later this year

So much in store, this is only the begining.


Also I spoke with a lawyer today he has over 30yrs experience in PNG, he laughed at the thought of the mining not going ahead at Kodu.

He said PNG depends on mining for like 60% of its income, so unlike Australia it doesn't have the luxury of refusing mining projects, the Aussie Govt would have to offer the PNG gov't the equvalent in royalties for PNG govt to say no to FNT.

He also said PNG can not afford to scare off mining companies, so all in all Aust Gov has a 1 in 100 chance of stopping Kodu if FNT want to develop.


----------



## 56gsa

YOUNG_TRADER said:


> Also I spoke with a lawyer today he has over 30yrs experience in PNG, he laughed at the thought of the mining not going ahead at Kodu.
> 
> He said PNG depends on mining for like 60% of its income, so unlike Australia it doesn't have the luxury of refusing mining projects, the Aussie Govt would have to offer the PNG gov't the equvalent in royalties for PNG govt to say no to FNT.
> 
> He also said PNG can not afford to scare off mining companies, so all in all Aust Gov has a 1 in 100 chance of stopping Kodu if FNT want to develop.



I know nothing about FNT, but a bit about PNG - in which 97% of the land is customary tenure - which means PNG Govt has little say about these developments - it comes down to the local people who own the land (lessons from Bougainville) - if FNT have done / are doing their local consultations right then all the best to them - if not, they ignore this at their peril.  There will be, and will continue to be local rent seeking - this is a fact of life in PNG - companies have to accept this and include as part of their costs - BHP_Ok Tedi had 100 community development officers employed at one stage on their staff - and I imagine the oil/gas companies in the Sthrn Highlands are the same.  I hope for FNT's sake (and yours?) they have PNG experienced people on board...  The Aust Govt verbals are unhelpful but not a show stopper... in fact there is political traction in PNG to do the opposite of what Aust wants (post-colonialism etc)


----------



## Spaghetti

The PNG minister quoted in the article earlier suggested Howard tell Frontier to look elsewhere, meaning well they can't do anything about it as long as it passes the normal tests so hands that responsibility over to our government.

They also want compensation if the mining does not go ahead. The Australian government cannot pay this compensation without opening itself up to all sorts of claims from disgruntled people here and overseas who have had mining affect culturally sensitive areas in the past. It will also impact future projects here and worldwide.

So YT advice from a lawyer seems spot on. Making a public noise is about all that can be done.

Also what happens if Frontier walks away from the project?. Another company will step in that will not give two hoots about what Australia wants or does not want. Perhaps we are better off having a company mine the area that is aware enough to keep operations away from the track itself.


----------



## mobcat

Good points guys and they all seem to back up what my brother had to say on the matter mining is king and the road to fuzzie elders is $ and jobs .

A little thing that we might be overlooking is the old adage you can never get enough press just imagine on the news with the tree huggers and tag alongs protesting the mine development while head office is out there spruking the virtues of mining and the huge resourses we have in PNG allways do,s wonders for sp at the end of the day bring it on i reckon on wards at upwards


----------



## Ken

what sets FNT apart from any other run of the mill mining speccy.

why invest in FNT over an australian based miner.

i think we are due for a rough day today, so FNT could well be sold down.


----------



## dj_420

Ken said:


> what sets FNT apart from any other run of the mill mining speccy.
> 
> why invest in FNT over an australian based miner.
> 
> i think we are due for a rough day today, so FNT could well be sold down.




FNT has a resource of 5 billion insitu with a market cap of 12 million

most speccies would dream of having such a resource


maybe you should look at market cap versus the potential upside, JORC upgrade coming soon so resource could see a significant upgrade, if you also look on a tech analysis, long term support is around 12 cents, last correction i dont think it got sold below this, THIS is the bottom and has been here for 6 months very overlooked


----------



## rico01

might be a chance to buy back in today bought @ 12 c on friday sold yesterday for av 13.8  
 Thats what traders do[  bl--dy minimum letter count]


----------



## nizar

DJ,

Companies are usually valued at, is it 10% of their in-ground resource?
Well in that case that works out to be $50million for FNT.
At least on the watchlist for me.


----------



## Pat

rico01 said:


> might be a chance to buy back in today bought @ 12 c on friday sold yesterday for av 13.8
> Thats what traders do[  bl--dy minimum letter count]




To get in at 12 cents today may be tight if you dont have a buy waiting. Your not sore from selling rico?


----------



## Pommiegranite

nizar said:


> DJ,
> 
> Companies are usually valued at, is it 10% of their in-ground resource?
> Well in that case that works out to be $50million for FNT.
> At least on the watchlist for me.





...10% at tops. Generally it's between 5 & 10%. 

Can anyone tell me what the logic is behind this please?


Either way its undervalued.


----------



## Pat

Pommiegranite said:


> ...10% at tops. Generally it's between 5 & 10%.
> 
> Can anyone tell me what the logic is behind this please?
> 
> 
> Either way its undervalued.




I think DJ gave estimated SP and Market cap based on 1/2% value of resource, and he was showing this to be a conservative figure.


----------



## rico01

Pat said:


> To get in at 12 cents today may be tight if you dont have a buy waiting. Your not sore from selling rico?




Yesterday I decided tosell when the price was14 - 14.5  [   500 k] then some one came over the top of me and dropped 1.500 mill and pushed the price down to 13- 13.5. so all we need is  just one person like that and the price could correct down again


----------



## Pat

rico01 said:


> Yesterday I decided tosell when the price was14 - 14.5  [   500 k] then some one came over the top of me and dropped 1.500 mill and pushed the price down to 13- 13.5. so all we need is  just one person like that and the price could correct down again




Yes agree rico, although I think there may be some $$$ waiting off screen for this one. It seems someone(s) doesn't mind paying 13 cents for FNT.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

56gsa said:


> I know nothing about FNT, but a bit about PNG - in which 97% of the land is customary tenure - which means PNG Govt has little say about these developments - it comes down to the local people who own the land (lessons from Bougainville) - if FNT have done / are doing their local consultations right then all the best to them -




The PNG locals are poor as hell and desperate making only a pitance from the Kokoda trail tourism, hence why they are as eager as FNT to get Kodu going, if you read the articles everyone is all for it bar the polies and we know they their opinion is only for political reasons and changes like the wind!




rico01 said:


> Yesterday I decided tosell when the price was14 - 14.5  [   500 k] then some one came over the top of me and dropped 1.500 mill and pushed the price down to 13- 13.5. so all we need is  just one person like that and the price could correct down again




I figured there would be a few peeps like this (vultures I say) 

Kodu's Desk Top study said 120Mt@0.5% = $500m USD = $625m AUD

Now new JORC will easily get up over 120Mt so NPV of project $625m+

*10% NPV = $62.5m vs Current Mkt Cap $13m *

Once JORC gets to 200Mt NPV = $1Billion USD = $1.25Billion AUD 10% = $125m, alot in store!


----------



## dj_420

Pat said:


> I think DJ gave estimated SP and Market cap based on 1/2% value of resource, and he was showing this to be a conservative figure.




yes thats right pat, and it actually showed that sp is trading at 1/8 of a percent of insitu value. valued on 1/2 a percent of value would show 100% increase on current sp.

nizar 10% figure you gave would mean market cap of 500 million.

if we valued this on 10% would be huge, i would be happy for it to reach 2-3% of insutu value, lol

very very conservative figures


----------



## Pat

YOUNG_TRADER said:


> 10% = $62.5m vs Current Mkt Cap $13m




YT, Above you have used a 10% figure, may I ask why? From what i've read ealier, it's anywhere between 5%-10%. Could we then halve the $62.5m and use an estimated range for valueing market cap?


----------



## rico01

YOUNG_TRADER said:


> I figured there would be a few peeps like this (vultures I say)




WELL I think YT we all need to take profits some time   just as you can and I have no doughts that that you  do take profits just as we all should from time to time!


----------



## Pat

YT, Above you have used a 10% figure, may I ask why? From what i've read ealier, it's anywhere between 5%-10%. Could we then halve the $62.5m and use an estimated range for valueing market cap?

Disregard this.. Now i understand...    
How embarrasing.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

Pat said:


> YT, Above you have used a 10% figure, may I ask why? From what i've read ealier, it's anywhere between 5%-10%. Could we then halve the $62.5m and use an estimated range for valueing market cap?




I'm using 10% of NPV figure not In-Situ Value, 10% of NPV figure would be the minimum I think you can imply on a company who has NPV figures for projects,


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

rico01 said:


> WELL I think YT we all need to take profits some time   just as you can and I have no doughts that that you  do take profits just as we all should from time to time!




Taking profits from a stock once its run ie 100%+ is one thing, buying and selling a few days later for what a 10% profit? is another,

Like you said your trading it, I used to do this, but realied I can make a sh-it load more investing, ie finding a very undervalued story based on fundamental analysis, taking a good position based on tech analysis and waiting for the re-rating 

Each to their own I guess


----------



## mobcat

Hey guys i like the look of this this morning good vol again .........all this is going to take this morning is for a player to jump on board now to get this one rolling if we can break 14 on a serious buy lookout imo


----------



## Sean K

YOUNG_TRADER said:


> I'm using 10% of NPV figure not In-Situ Value, 10% of NPV figure would be the minimum I think you can imply on a company who has NPV figures for projects,



And that's just on Kodu isn't YT? 

They have quite a few other projects in PNG with some pretty good initial results. Would be interesting to see a potential $$ figure on these on top of Kodu.


----------



## dj_420

lol i used insitu values, not to confuse anyone hahaha

hey pat check your private messages, is there anyway you can have a sound alert joe? prob should just have MSN at work


----------



## Ruprect

Agree YT, trading by the day or days can be a recipe for disaster. Playing with money you dont actually have is even worse!

I dont hold here, probably should but tied up elsewhere, but if you look at MGO, a like company with similar grades, FNT should secure a re rating with a reource upgrade. 13c will be very cheap when they upgrade.

I wish for a market cap of 10% of in ground resource. That would put MGO's market cap somewhere between $2 and $3 billion!!!

The NPV figure is much more accurate. Either way, FNT looks good.


----------



## rico01

YOUNG_TRADER said:


> Taking profits from a stock once its run ie 100%+ is one thing, buying and selling a few days later for what a 10% profit? is another,
> 
> Like you said your trading it, I used to do this, but realied I can make a sh-it load more investing, ie finding a very undervalued story based on fundamental analysis, taking a good position based on tech analysis and waiting for the re-rating
> 
> Each to their own I guess




All very good points YT but tecnically the stock is going sideways, even downwards at the moment with no real breakout signal yet, there will be plenty of time to get in on this one once we see a real spike in vol & price.
There also a Gold Coast based company where CDU is based 
One thing for sure I'll be back in on this one!!


----------



## dj_420

rico01 said:


> All very good points YT but tecnically the stock is going sideways, even downwards at the moment with no real breakout signal yet, there will be plenty of time to get in on this one once we see a real spike in vol & price.
> There also a Gold Coast based company where CDU is based
> One thing for sure I'll be back in on this one!!




spike in volume, lol what more did you want from yesterday, anyway obviously a lot more interest generated in this one, like YT says get on early get maximum exposure when a stock is re-rated.

jumping on and off again for 10% swings either way is good on if your trading with 250 k at a time. if not get in wait and double up!


----------



## rico01

dj_420 said:


> spike in volume, lol what more did you want from yesterday, anyway obviously a lot more interest generated in this one, like YT says get on early get maximum exposure when a stock is re-rated.
> 
> jumping on and off again for 10% swings either way is good on if your trading with 250 k at a time. if not get in wait and double up!




 Yes we do need a real spike in vol when yesterday @25% of the vol  came from 2 PEOPLE. I sold 500 k and somebody came  over the top of me and dumped 1500k


----------



## dj_420

rico01 said:


> Yes we do need a real spike in vol when yesterday @25% of the vol  came from 2 PEOPLE. I sold 500 k and somebody came  over the top of me and dumped 1500k




ok agreed but without those 2 trades 6 million is still way above avg, now we just need continued increase in vol


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

kennas said:


> And that's just on Kodu isn't YT?
> 
> They have quite a few other projects in PNG with some pretty good initial results. Would be interesting to see a potential $$ figure on these on top of Kodu.




Hey Kenna,

Sure is, just for Kodu, thats why I can't wait for drilling at ELO, Elo could be Kodu x3 according to company, some nice meaty hits there would be just what the doctor ordered

Then again, look at Kodus hits multiple 300m 400m hits of 0.7-0.8% Cu Equiv!
Nothing to scoff at, how many companies on the asx get those sorts of hits let alone those capped at $13m?


----------



## prawn_86

I have only just recently bought into this stock. Could someone please inform me what dates the announcements will be coming out?
What kind of holding are ppl doing with this. Trading, s/t, l/t etc? Just interested in gaining opinions as i think i'll be holding for a few years, if everything goes according to plan!


----------



## Sean K

prawn_86 said:


> I have only just recently bought into this stock. Could someone please inform me what dates the announcements will be coming out?
> 
> What kind of holding are ppl doing with this. Trading, s/t, l/t etc? Just interested in gaining opinions as i think i'll be holding for a few years, if everything goes according to plan!



Interesting question prawn. You need a trading plan of some sorts don't you? Do you buy for a 20% gain? Do you buy then impliment a trailing stop after 20% gain?  Do you wait till stocks gone up 100% then sell half, or a third? Do you sell on TA targets? Do you have a valuation based on NPV and sell when stock gets close to price? Are you a Buffett and never sell? Or, do you read Van Tharp and do as he says? LOL. There are many different reasons to buy and sell, and in the end you need to find out what works for you. For me, it's a variety of all the above depending, on the stock. For FNT, I'll be selling half around 16 cents, then if breaks through I'll buy double, and then whatever the case, re-evaluate. Good luck.

(PS, this may slide to 11.5 cents tomorrow too. )


----------



## prawn_86

thankyou for the info.
firstly, why do you think it may slide tomorrow?
As to my strategy, i have only been investing for 9 months so it is still evolving quite rapidly. I tend to lean more towards fundamentals, as t/a seems hard to justify for some small caps. I like to lock in profits so i'll prb sell a certain amount at some stage and then hold onto the rest for 3 - 5 years as long as i am happy with how it is progressing. But i am more of an investor than a trader as such.
I have bought this stock mainly on NPV valuation as there seems to be a lot of potential plus the fact that they have a solid floor of around 12c.


----------



## Sean K

prawn_86 said:


> thankyou for the info.
> firstly, why do you think it may slide tomorrow?



prawn, sorry, I did not mean to say that I thought it would slide. I'm saying that I have no idea where it's going tomorrow. I was being a bit sarcastic, or maybe facetious. No predictions from me on this, or just about anything else actually. Best summarise what's been said and make your own mind up.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

YOUNG_TRADER said:


> Current JORC is 108Mt@0.5% CuEquiv
> Scoping study, using a $2.80 Copper price and a $640 Gold price (USD)
> 
> *120Mt deposit @ 0.5% Cu Equiv would have an NPV of $500m USD = $625m AUD = about $3 a share FNT*
> 
> *A 200Mt deposit @ 0.5% Cu Equiv had an NPV of $1 Billion USD = $1.25Billion AUD = $6 a share FNT*




Its downside is 12c 11.5c at most



*$13m Mkt Cap vs $500m+ NPV don't add up*


Some more info about the other projects from FNT's web site see http://www.frontierresources.com.au/


*Mt Likuruanga *

*The Bukuam Prospect *is located in a 5.5km long x 1km wide copper in stream sediment anomaly located adjacent to the eastern margin of the Esis-Sai intrusive granitoid complex. The prospect contains significant exploration potential that is now being assessed. 
Recent soil sampling by Frontier has defined major gold and copper anomalies (+ jarosite alteration) to the north and east of trenches containing high surface gold values in silicate-sulphide skarns. 

 Limited trenching almost 20 years ago returned *205m (non contiguous channel chips) of 1.9 g/t gold (incl. 55m of 5.8 g/t gold, incl. 5m of 13.1 g/t gold), 10m of 5.1 g/t gold and 70m of 1.7 g/t gold in different zones. In addition, grab and float samples in a separate area assay to 6.55 g/t gold + 230 g/t silver and remain to be evaluated.

Only 3 holes were drilled with results such as 6m of 2.2 g/t gold + 9.5 g/t silver + 1.2% zinc, 2m of 3.5 g/t gold + 9.5 g/t silver and 10m of 1.7 g/t gold + 2.7 g/t silver + 4.8% zinc (the 205m interval remains untested by drilling). 

According to the Rio Tintogeologists who drilled it, “the gold grade in the skarn could increase towards the shear zone with a possible bonanza at the contact”. 

The Esis porphyry copper deposit is situated on a NNW trending ridgeline, on the western flanks of the ~20km long x 6km wide Esis-Sai granitoid complex (opposite side to Bukuam). Mineralisation is in quartz-diorite and magnetite breccias. A resource has not been estimated, but a realistic exploration target is 150 to 300M tonnes grading 0.6% to 1.0% copper equivalent or better, from surface.

The mineralised zone is >1,300m long and ~700m wide, with a weighted copper average of 0.18% (and possibly leached, therefore with lower copper values near surface). A body 1,000m long and 100 to 150m wide was noted by BHP grading ~0.4% copper from 15 very shallow drill holes (average depth of 25m) and hand trenches. The holes were averaged over their entire length and included 21.6m of 0.50% copper and 30.3m of 0.41%, at opposite ends of the ridge, leaving the mineralized zone open to the north and south. One of the best results from the costeans was 90m of 0.40% copper with 20ppm molybdenum, within a magnetite breccia.

Four diamond holes (~152.6m each) were drilled to test the supergene, with best results of 152.6m grading 0.39% copper + 24ppm molybdenum and 152.4m of 0.28% copper + 12ppm molybdenum, with highest grades of 1.62% copper and 124 ppm molybdenum. 

This target obviously requires significantly more exploration to evaluate its ultimate potential.


A priority exploration target is an undrilled gold zone in soil at the Pele Prospect, located ~750m north of the northern end of Esis. 


Sudest
The approximately 469km² ELA covers the first known hard rock gold mine in PNG, is proximal to the now closed, but highly successful >4Moz Misima Deposit / Mine, 

Less than 10% of the gold in stream geochemistry strike length has even been cursorily evaluated by soil geochemistry or trenching, yet contains results to 151.2 g/t gold in outcrop, 2m of 104.5 g/t gold in trench, 260.0 g/t gold in float rock, 2,540 ppb gold in BLEG, 1.49 g/t gold in stream sediment and 387.0 g/t gold in pan-concentrate. Variably altered intrusive suites (similar to mineralised porphyry systems) and high-grade mesothermal veins offer attractive targets.



Basilaki 

 soil sampling (to 1.25 g/t gold), whacker ‘bedrock sampling' (to 21.0 g/t gold), rock chip (to 28.1 g/t gold in outcrop) and channel sampling (to 1.75 metres of 17.8 g/t gold plus 0.9% copper).



East New Britain
The ELA covers about 2,055km² and limited bulldozer trenching at Doilene Prospect included 10.9m of 26.9 g/t gold (incl. 40cm of 136.4 g/t gold and 1.0m of 147.8 g/t gold), 2m of 16.9 g/t gold, 4m of 9.84 g/t gold, 3.5m of 5.14 g/t gold and 3m of 4.65 g/t gold. These trench anomalies have never been drilled. Visible gold and anomalous pan concentrate gold values are noted associated with an altered intrusive dyke and previous soil sampling was relatively limited. Scout drill testing is warranted.

A toxic element anomaly at Mali was defined over an 80 km² area associated with the Sikut caldera. The LK1 Breccia Prospect returned outcrop sampling up to 2.5m of 9.6 g/t gold with grab samples to 17.8 g/t gold. The Palang Hill Prospect is a 500m by 100m brecciated and veined zone with trenches to 12m of 2.64 g/t gold in the central part of the prospect and 15m of 2.13 g/t gold in the northern section of the area. A 2.5 m channel returned 9.66 g/t gold + 0.20% copper + 12 g/t silver. Alluvial platinoids (Pt, Pd) and gold occur in two adjacent tributaries [pan concentrates to 29.44 g/t gold (385ug), 22.7 g/t Pt (282ug) and 0.45 g/t Pd (5.5ug)] and there has been no follow-up in the 3 km² target area.



Central New Britain 
The Uasilau / Yau Yau porphyry copper molybdenum Prospect is an elongate ~9,000 x 2,500m zone of anomalous copper in region with variable ash cover and gold anomalism. There is a large associated area of advanced argillic alteration possibly representing unevaluated epithermal gold mineralisation potential. Gold analyses are limited, but where they exist, significant anomalous areas in soils and rock chips warrant follow up, in addition to the porphyry copper potential. 

Located ~14km south of Uasilau, the Pelepuna Prospect is a zinc +/- gold skarn and un-drilled porphyry. Neither Uasilau nor Pelepuna have had ANY exploration conducted for about 25 years



AWARI 

Miocene intrusive related porphyry copper-gold systems (approximately 101 km² ELA) at Awari are thought to be prospective for intrusive related [Porgera type(25Moz)] high-grade gold and bulk mineable deposits.

Five prospects were defined by using pan concentrates to 3,408 ug gold and BLEGs to 113 ppb gold, but only 1 has been followed up. Soils assayed up to 569 g/t gold, rocks to 7,100 g/t gold, channel chips to 7.75m of 15.7 g/t gold and from limited drilling, intercepts to 7.8m of 15.7 g/t gold. 

The project has untested exploration potential requiring evaluation.



LEONARD SCHULTZ 

This approximatly 1,186km² ELA is located on the northern edge of the central cordillera of PNG, straddling the Leonard Schultz Thrust Zone, proximal to the Frieda River porphyry copper and epithermal Prospects (>9M oz gold + 3 Mt copper) and covers a diverse suite of copper +/- gold rich intrusives, ultramafics and metamorphics.

The undrilled Kru Prospect is defined by gold in soils (to 51.1 g/t gold) over about 2,500 x up to 500m. Limited trenching include results include up to 5m of 12.33 g/t gold , 20m of 3.52 g/t gold, 15m of 3.70 g/t gold and 20m of 2.4 g/t gold. 

Lateritic nickel has been documented in 2 auger holes located about 2km apart. Only 6 auger holes were drilled in the region in total and included 10.3m of 1.28% Ni and 9.6m of 1.30% Ni + 0.13%Co.



BULAGO

The Bulago ELA is about 365 km² contains very high gold grades associated with intrusives in narrow to moderate width structures. 

Rock samples include: 197 g/t gold +363 g/t silver, 142 g/t gold + 108 g/t silver, 73 g/t gold, 108 g/t gold, 145 g/t gold . Outcrop samples include : 15m of 57.4 g/t gold, 6m of 72.2 g/t gold, 0.85m of 754 g/t gold, 2m of 188 g/t gold (re-assay of 220 g/t gold), 1.4m of 55 g/t gold +34 g/t silver.



JIMI VALLEY

The ELA has more than 18 named prospects. At Mul Mul, surface geochemical anomalies were never closed off and are 850m and 200m long respectively. Trenching revealed 16m of 0.8 g/t gold + 70 g/t silver + 2.5% copper + 2.2% lead + 6.4% zinc and 8m of 0.9 g/t gold + 126 g/t silver + 3.7% copper + 6.3% zinc. A soil sample near another trench with 6% copper + 16% zinc + 7 g/t silver ran 2.3 g/t gold. 

Channel sampling of 5m of 13.2 g/t gold at Kolum-Togo Prospect with float samples to 2.9% copper. Several 2 to 5m zones at Weitah Ridge assay up to 7.3 g/t gold. Channel sampling resulted in 17m of 1.2 g/t gold. Mineralised brecciated rock with a clay matrix occurs in fault zones with rock chips assay to 0.5% zinc, 0.1% copper and 2 -3 oz silver/tonne at Kanska. The prospect has not been tested for gold. Shear hosted pyrite veins assay up to 3m of 2.7 g/t gold, and 20m of 2.4 g/t gold at Lower Rioron.

 
And they have more projects in Tasmania!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## mick2006

Been quiet most of the morning then in the space of 15 minutes. Bang Bang and 1 million shares went through in 2 blocks. And the price is up 7.5% with not many shares left on offer and the enticement of a JORC upgrade due shortly, could this be the beginning of a run?


----------



## Ken

Has to clear 15 cents I reckon, possible, an announcement.

A few big buy orders for the options should do it reckon... hopefully this sleeping miner is about to be woken up


----------



## Pat

Is anyone else getting an announcements symbol on comsec? Bugger's tricked me into thinking there was some (maybe great) news.
There is nothing there when you click on the symbol nor anything on FNT's web site.
Comsec seem to be having a few issues lately....


----------



## vert

here is the link, my commsec seems to be ok ......................................more  dottssssssssssssssssss......


----------



## chicken8

yeah i had that problem a while ago

got the announcement now though. it's not price sensitive so don't worry

still a week or so to go before the important announcement comes


----------



## Jay-684

The announcement symbol will show up on Comsec slightly before the announcement is made.... no idea why this happens though, sorry!

Meanwhile, any reason for why FNT can rise almost 4% today and FNTO falls 18%? I'm assuming it was just a few people taking a ~50% profit on their options they bought around 2c a while back?

And just to clarify, the exercise price is 20c?


----------



## chicken8

for me. sometimes when the day's trading has closed. there'll be an announcement made at 6pm and i won't get the announcement symbol until pre-open the next day

stupid commsec


----------



## Ken

What do we value the options at?

November is 6 months away, not a very long time away if thats when they expire.  

And for the FNT share price to get to 20 cents then plus some,  it would have to have something spectacular happen within that time frame.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

*Continued resource delineation and expansion drilling at the Kodu porphyry copper-goldmolybdenum Deposit, followed by a Pre-Feasibility Study later in 2007.*

First ever drill evaluation of the:
*Elo porphyry copper–gold-molybdenum occurrence (commencing early next week).*
Andewa gold mineralised vein system.
Bukuam porphyry copper–gold–silver–molybdenum Prospect (+ zinc-gold–silver skarn targets).
Evaluation drilling of the Esis porphyry copper occurrence.
Exploration drilling on the Wart Hill high-grade zinc–lead–silver-gold targets in the Mount Read
Volcanics of Tasmania (early 2008.)

Assay results are expected to be announced regularly throughout 2007/2008.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

Also very interesting that Bell Potter took the placement of the rights issue shortfall at 13c, this issue $3.25m/25m =13c


ENTITLEMENTS ISSUE SECURITIES FULLY SUBSCRIBED
With a total of $5.74 million Raised
(Including *this tranche of $3.25 milli*on from the previously remaining shortfall)
*The Company has today allotted the remainder of the Entitlements Issue shortfall of 25,021,258 fully paid ordinary shares*, with each share accompanied by one option exercisable at 20 cents on or before
30 November 2007 (under the terms and conditions of the Prospectus and Appendix 3B dated 22
February 2007), to clients of *Bell Potter Securities Ltd.*


I reckon this means we've got Bell Potter behind us now


----------



## Pat

And I thought it may close at 14 cents... about 150k went through after close.
Can anyone explain how trades go through before 10am and after 10am? Or know of a thread where this topic has been discussed. 
Thanks
Pat.


----------



## UPKA

Pat said:


> And I thought it may close at 14 cents... about 150k went through after close.
> Can anyone explain how trades go through before 10am and after 10am? Or know of a thread where this topic has been discussed.
> Thanks
> Pat.




there was a thread somewhere here that discussed this. basically the orders r still allowed to be put thru up till 4.10pm, so orders can still be filled during these time. sometimes u can really find urself a bargain.


----------



## Ruprect

Ken said:


> What do we value the options at?
> 
> November is 6 months away, not a very long time away if thats when they expire.
> 
> And for the FNT share price to get to 20 cents then plus some,  it would have to have something spectacular happen within that time frame.




If this was an exchange traded option, it would be a very long time to expiry. Because it is a company option, only 6 months left looks very close. Its not really, a lot can happen in a few months, and movement in the sp will see movement in the option. YML options shot up more that 20cents with only 2 months to expiry. 

I saw that Bell Potter were involved in the placement, and i finally took the plunge, picked up a small position in the options at close for .031. I have a lot of time for Bell Potter, so this can only be good imo. And with the resource upgrade on the way, its a chance im willing to take. 

I have a hunch that the options were sold down in late trade by one or two people.


----------



## Pat

UPKA said:


> there was a thread somewhere here that discussed this. basically the orders r still allowed to be put thru up till 4.10pm, so orders can still be filled during these time. sometimes u can really find urself a bargain.




So if a "at market" order is placed before 4:10 pm it will be filled? Does this apply before open? Anyone remember the thread?


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

Hi guys just realised something,

As a result of the full placement FNT have

$6m cash, so I'd say their funded for the next 2yrs of drilling

135m Shares
85m Options expiring Nov which if exercised = $17m more cash


Whats amazing is that Bell Potter just took 25m shares with 25m options,

That means Bell Potter hold minimum 18.5% of the company, thats very very interesting,

Why would Bell Potter take such a big stake in FNT? 
Something must be up, Brokers don't do this often.

Reminds me of Pato's starting to support YML at 20c and we all know how that gone so far


----------



## Caliente

hey - just wondering what the exercise price is on FNTO............................................?


----------



## crombo97

Caliente said:


> hey - just wondering what the exercise price is on FNTO............................................?




20c per share exp date 30 Nov 07

Your on the money again YT i think FNT will be a big winner
Im in!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## alankew

Got to agree with Ruprect/YT,why would a company such as Bell Potter buy the options if they didnt think there was going to be any value in them,why not just buy the heads although not sure why the oppies went down


----------



## dubiousinfo

Pat said:


> And I thought it may close at 14 cents... about 150k went through after close.
> Can anyone explain how trades go through before 10am and after 10am? Or know of a thread where this topic has been discussed.
> Thanks
> Pat.





The same process is followed during the closing auction (4:00-4:10pm) and before the market opens at 10am and before any pre-open auction.....ie...usually about 10 mins before a stock resumes after a trading halt for any reason.

The stock market goes into pre-open from 7am during which time anybody can put in whatever bids/offers they like (auction). During pre-open SEATS (Stock Exchange Automated Trading System) then goes thru a 4 stage algorithm to compute the IAP (Indicative Auction Price) based on the mkt depth whenever it changes. The IAP represents what the opening price would be at that particular time based on the current market depth if the stock opened for trading there and then. 

At 10am stocks begin trading in alphabetical order. The market is fully open by about 10:12am. When the stock opens for trading, all orders with bids above the IAP and all orders with offers below the IAP are executed at the IAP. The IAP when the stock actually opens becomes the quoted opening price. During pre-open people put in bids above the IAP and offers below the IAP to ensure their orders are executed on opening.

At 4:00pm normal trading stops but again anybody can continue to put in whatever bids/offers they like until 4:10pm, just like in the morning preopen, but the orders aren't executed until 4:10pm. During the 10 mins closing auction SEATS again computes the IAP as above each time the market depth changes. At 4:10pm, for each stock all orders with bids above the IAP and all orders with offers below the IAP are executed at the IAP. In this case the IAP will be the quoted closing price.


----------



## mick2006

There is no way that Bell Potter are going to dump their shares onto the market, where is the benefit to them to do it, they paid 13c a share with the attaching 20c options. It is in their best interests to promote FNT so not only their heads gain in value but in turn their options also become in the money.

Wouldn't surprise at all if we start hearing some more from Bell Potters in regard to broker coverage and research reports, which in turn will create more interest in FNT.

Don't forget they paid 13c a share which was at no discount to the market price which is a great vote of confidence in FNT that they were willing to cough up the money at the current market price.

Attention will now firmly be fixed on the latest drill results and resource upgrade from Kodu which are due anytime now. These results and the added interest from the investment community have the potential to light a fire under the shareprice. You just have to look at how MGO ran upto and straight after their resource upgrade to see the potential upside in FNT.

Great also to see the news about the commencement of drilling at Elo project this has the potential to be several times Kodu!!


----------



## mick2006

I know its only early in the morning and probably a bit early to make a judgement, but interesting to note there is nothing on the sell side below 14.5c. 

With the interesting timing on the announcement yesterday afternoon, right before the close perhaps people didn't have enough time to fully digest the information, and overnight realised there was some really important information contained. And in turn decided there is going to be too much newsflow to cash in their shares anytime soon.

Anytime a securities firm starts buying up big into a company and recommending the stock to their elite clients, you get the feeling they have close knowledge of the going's on inside FNT and there must be some very good news on the way. 

Why else would they buy such a large stake at market price levels?

Also you have to love when a mining company states that "there will be continious assay results released over the period 07/08"

Which means they are in the middle of a continious 2 year drilling campaign. Not many companies with such a small market cap would embark on such a large scale drilling campaign.

They are obviously very confident of finding something very significant and in turn raising the shareprice enough to make sure the options are exercised in November.

Anyway these are just my early morning ramblings, would be interested to hear anybodies thoughts?


----------



## prawn_86

heres my morning ramblings:
i believe that as everyone has mentioned having bell potter on board can only be good. I think we will see some very positive results which will put the options in the money by novemeber (is that the right terminology? i dont trade options yet).
i also believe that they will continue to increase well into 2008, but expect to see some volitility when the sp does reach 20c and ppl start cashing in.


----------



## Ken

Well some big sell orders went through to push the price down to 13 cents again.

Are we seeing this stock being manipulated?


----------



## KIWIKARLOS

Does anyone know what the exercise price is for the options that are currently traded, not the ones just issued with the shares?


----------



## prawn_86

i have no doubt that all stocks are manipulated, small caps even more so. 
I still think that the fundamentals are good behind this and that patience will be rewarded, as it so often is


----------



## motion

Hi, 

I'm not sure if anyone has seen the May road show Presentation on the FNT website but if you are buying into FNT I suggest you take a look at this some very good information on the copmany and it's goals....


----------



## dj_420

yes i agree, FNT churning now, bell potter take stake though, good sign they think sp will increase

hey pat you have mail!


----------



## Ruprect

well somebody has some confidence, he/she just picked up 1.4million shares in the options at 2.9c. I guess that also means that someone sold...but i like to look at the positives...they probably took a nice 50% profit in just over a week.


----------



## mick2006

Looks like a bit of profit taking/stock rotation going on so far this morning. Interesting given that we are not far away from the next batch of drill results from Kodu. 

One positive is that everytime it gets beat down to 13c fresh buyers are coming in to snap up a bargain. Hopefully forming a base at 13c and preparing for the next upward run.

Also due to the nature of the stock just $80000 would send it straight through 14c to 14.5c, so could quite easily go on a run once the profit taking is over.


----------



## prawn_86

i agree, i bought in at 13c on friday, but am not to worried. Also looking at the chart, a previous floor has been set at 11.5c so cant really see it moving below that even if it does go below the 13c.
personally i cant figure out why anyone would sell at this stage.


----------



## Fool

mick2006 said:


> Looks like a bit of profit taking/stock rotation going on so far this morning. Interesting given that we are not far away from the next batch of drill results from Kodu.
> 
> One positive is that everytime it gets beat down to 13c fresh buyers are coming in to snap up a bargain. Hopefully forming a base at 13c and preparing for the next upward run.
> 
> Also due to the nature of the stock just $80000 would send it straight through 14c to 14.5c, so could quite easily go on a run once the profit taking is over.




Similar for FNTO, it will only take $30,000 would see it up around 4.1c again.

I reckon we could see those numbers by close today with the amount of volume that's going on.

For loss of time to do it myself, does anyone know of the company has realeased a specific time frame for the upgrade announcement ?


----------



## MICKEY MOUSE

HELLO ALL,
I am new; I have never bought a share in my life. 

I’ve been reading up on the stock market, and various shares Ect for a few months, and have been reading this forum for a few weeks short while. 

Can someone explain to me in simple terms why FNT is so great? I value the posts by YT and historically his predictions have brought value to the readers of this forum. Picking JMS @ 10c, EVE @ 10c, NWE @ 10c, HLX  @10c, YML @ 16c, MTN  @ 60c, BCN  
@ 20c, MGO @ 20 cents. But coming from a first timer I thought I’d ask how these predictions and the prediction of FNT are formulated into sound investment opinions? Are they not just more informed gambling decisions?

So from a 1st time ‘punter’ why is there so much hype on this forum about a stock for a junior mining company, drilling in location raising ethical concerns, in a country with a fragile and historical corrupt government. 

I’m trying to see where buying this stock is in no way straight gambling. Why is it theoretically likely that I can win on this if:
-	The market almost certainly has all the information I have - plus more.
-	The market almost certainly has more skill at interpreting the information I have – there are professionals out there that do this for a living.
-	The market has almost certainly already accounted for all information in the share price.

From these pieces of information it would seem that there is little scope for ‘punters’ such as myself to beat the market.  In theory aren’t the shares are already priced where they should be?

Why isn’t everyone jumping on it?

I know the Bell Potter buy up is a significant % of the stock. But is it that significant to Bell Potter?

So I called Bell Potter to try and get an understanding of how their funds work, and put into perspective exactly how meaningful buying up 25m shares and 25m options is for that company. I assumed from the hype on here that it meant great things. I spoke to an adviser at Bell Potter. He estimated they have 300,000 clients with managed fund, I then assumed it meant that 25m shares and 25m options were split up between them all making that buy merely a drop in the ocean (naÃ¯ve as to how these companies work). Then I told him of my interest in FNT and he said they had done a corporate deal with FNT funding more exploration of the region, the I mentioned the bought stock, and he said that one agent amongst hundreds there had bought that stock and shared it around with a few other advisers at Bell Potter. When I asked of the number of clients the FNT stock would reach he said he had no idea. He said it could have been 2 clients for all he know. Just people who can afford to loose massive coin, but are willing to take the high risks, or it could have been lost of clients with small amounts in their riskier sectors of their funds, with no idea that they even own the stock. Over all it’s the opinion of one adviser at Bell Potter that FNT are worth something. 

So after all this can someone explain to a beginner (not using numerical drilling statistics), how is buying FNT anything more than an educated Gamble? 

Sorry if this is a bit negative, I;m very much learning about all this, I find it very interesting.  Please shut me down if all of this complete nonsense. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Spaghetti

You could say the entire stock market is an educated gamble. The lower risk shares will give a lower return but they are all risky. No guarantee.


----------



## dj_420

ok to start PNG is not a bad country for mining,

the australian stock market usually "prefers" resources within this country. so can often discount stocks operating outside of these geographical bounds.

although the market has the same information as you the "market" is way to big to be knowledgable on all areas and often stocks go overlooked until the market "wakes up" and begins buying in in large numbers.

with bell potter on board it is shown a bit more stability to the price and gives us an institution putting funds into FNT


----------



## spottygoose

It is also less of a "gamble" when the potential loss is way smaller than the potential gain. Support has been shown to be very strong around this level even during market corrections. It is not a 50/50 gamble in this regard - the adage "you have nothing to lose but everything to gain" can somewhat be applied here. PS if it is research you are after just read YT's posts and decide for yourself - you won't get anything more concrete than that.


----------



## Ken

The options seem to be flat but lots of volume today, over 3 million options traded.

I saw a big buy order worth 50k go through at 2.9 cents.

Theres now a big sell order of 500,000 units sitting there at 3 cents.

Its early days, hopefully options finish strong for those who hold.


----------



## dj_420

im sure a lot of stale holders will be out by now, over last week or so prob what 15 - 20 million or more shares traded, get those stale hands out!

and for the people trying to gain 10% swings you will lose your position very soon IMO


----------



## prawn_86

mickey,
i too am relatively new and have been trading for under a year. I originally started out in blue chip stocks, just to get a handle on how things work, ratios, fundamentals, technical etc etc.
I dont think you can really look at a mining company without the numerical drill results, as that is what a lt of the valuations are based upon.
Got back to YT's posts and see the NPV of resources that FNT is currently sitting on. We (everyone here who holds) see this as a mismatch with regards to their current sp as usually companies sitting on this much resources tend to have a much higher market cap.
feel free to private msg me if you wanna discuss beginners tactics further without boring all the ppl in this thread with things that are not relevant to them.
this is just my opinion and i am far from an expert on the matter.
and no matter what shares you buy there is always risk, more of an educated guess than a gamble though


----------



## surfingman

Mickey Mouse,

In this world unfortunately there is no such guarantee as a sure thing, so in this sense it is an educated gamble. 

Why don't everyone jump on it? Its early stages still for FNT, when a JORC resource estimate is confirmed as I am sure it will in time, many more will jump on it and the price will rise (all else equal ie material prices stay up).

The country of PNG relies on mining for the economy it accounts for something like 60% - 70% of its income, a corrupt Government you say? I would have to say why invest in many countries then, corruption is worldwide, some countries have better ways and means to cover there corruption cough cough Mr Bush....

Have a look at the drilling results they have got to date, have a look at some operating mines in PNG there are some large resources there so there should be more on this Island and current results prove reassuring of this. 

The director Peter McNeil is also a co founding director of New Guinea Gold Corporation (Torronto Stock Exchange Listed .60 cents) one of their mine is scheduled to start this year. He obviously has some good connections and I consider a good sign for FNT.

There is such thing as an under priced stock, if have never traded before stick to less speculative stocks, its usually lower risk which is good until you learn more...


----------



## doogie_goes_off

FOOL - "For loss of time to do it myself, does anyone know of the company has realeased a specific time frame for the upgrade announcement ?"

FYI from the Frontier web site:

The intent is to release a revised Inferred Resource in early June, then again in early August 2007

Upgrade is not mentioned here, speculation from others on the forum with regard to good drilling results announced previously


----------



## Ken

20 million shares traded in the last 5 days. 

Average shares traded are 3 million shares in a week.

Very interesting.

Reminds of IGR.


----------



## mick2006

Just have faith people once the drill results and resource upgrades roll in 13.5c will be a distant memory.  Remember its when you beat the heard to a stock that you make serious dollars.  

Every trading day there are multiple stocks that increase by a huge % following good news, if you are already in FNT just ride out the ups and downs and stay patient and our turn will come.


----------



## Ken

Mick you could say that about any stock.

I am not putting all my cash in FNT by no means.

But I agree, it is worth getting a piece of the action.


----------



## Ken

When FNT options went from 3 cents to 22 cents. 4.6 million options were traded.

FNT has gone from 3.3 cents to 3 cents with 2.5 million options being traded. How does that work?


----------



## mick2006

For those who are interested after having a discussion with the managing director Mr P.McNeil in regards to the timetable for the release of the Kodu resource upgrade and the latest drilling results, the following is a quote as part of his response 

"we have more results coming from several holes over time, including the immediate future through to second last hole shipped from PNG by airfreight hopefully today."

Also talking about the upcoming drilling of the Elo prospect

"Hopefully one rig will move to Elo on Thursday this week and be drilling next Monday."

Peter wouldn't commit to a timeframe in regards to the resource upgrade but he was very upbeat and definate about the drill results, and by using the words immediate future I would guess an announcement will be out sometime in the next week or two.

I also must pay credit to Mr Peter McNeil for taking the time to discuss the companies future and also his willingness to discuss timeframes for drilling programs.

Certainly good to have a MD that is approachable and helpfull in answering questions, not like alot of smaller companies that couldn't be bothered


----------



## mick2006

this article is taken from earlier in the year, just thought it may be relevent giving the increase in interest in FNT. Certainly gives FNT some options once it releases its resource upgrade and feasibility study.

Not saying it will happen but who knows whats going on behind closed doors?, stranger things have happened.  Also alot of infrastructure being built around Ramu Ramu certainly positive for FNT and MGO


China May Invest in Copper, Gold Projects in Papua New Guinea 

By Tan Hwee Ann

(Bloomberg) -- China Metallurgical Group Corp., building the $800 million Ramu Ramu nickel mine in Papua New Guinea, wants to invest in copper and gold projects in the Pacific nation, the nation's mining minister said. 

The Chinese government-owned construction company may hold talks with mining companies holding tenements in the Pacific nation, Sam Akoitai, Papua New Guinea's mining minister, said in an interview yesterday. It isn't seeking exploration permits. 

China is building strategic reserves of commodities to secure supplies for its surging economy and has nominated copper as a top priority. The fastest-growing major economy is seeking investments in mines in Australia, Africa and Latin America. 

``They are now building Ramu Ramu, and they want to move into gold and copper, especially copper,'' said Akoitai in Perth, Australia. ``Chinese companies have also shown great interest in looking at other investments potential.'' He didn't give details. 

Wang Yongguang, vice president at China Metallurgical in charge of resources development, declined to comment from Beijing. 

Harmony Gold Mining Co., the world's fifth-largest gold producer, last year said it may seek partners to help develop the Wafi copper and gold deposit in Papua New Guinea at a cost of as much as $1 billion. Chief Executive Officer Bernard Swanepoel said Asian companies are among nine interested in a partnership. 

No Discussions 

Projects under study in the Pacific nation include Marengo Mining Ltd.'s Yandera copper-molybdenum project and Frontier Resources Ltd.'s Kodu copper-gold deposit. Frontier's Managing Director Peter Mcneil and Marengo's Managing Director Les Emery, both said today they haven't held discussions with Chinese companies. 

``We're doing our pre-feasibility study now, and we're looking for a right mix of partners,'' said Emery in Perth. 

Xstrata Plc., the world's fourth-largest copper producer, last month said it will buy an 82 percent stake in the Frieda River copper and gold project in Papua New Guinea. 

Mining companies are expected to spend about $80 million a year on exploration in Papua New Guinea, up from $10 million in 2002, Akoitai said. South Korean companies are among those who have submitted exploration applications for minerals, he said, declining to name them. 

Akoitai will meet with executives from China Metallurgical next week in Port Moresby to discuss working conditions at the Ramu Ramu mine. The country's department of labor and industrial relations last month told the Chinese company to improve conditions by Feb. 19 or risk the having the mine shut down. 

Akoitai was in Perth for the Asia-Pacific Economic Cooperation mining ministers' conference this week. 

China is building an emergency supply of crude oil and plans to expand that to metals and uranium. The country is the world's biggest consumer of copper, used in buildings, pipes and power generators.


----------



## mick2006

For those traders out there that like to trade stocks in the lead up to company announcements you should cast your eye over FNT. Last announcement form Kodu lead to a 35% increase in shareprice back in april.

After discussions with Peter McNeil the Managing Director of FNT, when I asked the timeframe for the next set of drilling results to be released to the market his reply was "we have more results coming from several holes over time, including the immediate future through to second last hole shipped from PNG by airfreight hopefully today."

Now using some basic calculations at the end of the last quarter they had completed 3520m of drilling that had been reported to the market and by the 21st May they have completed 9755m (as stated by company website) so that leaves 6235m still to be reported. If you go into more specific details some of the holes are 500m deep and the company has disclosed that all holes ended in mineralisation.

So if you add everything up when the results start rolling in you are going to have to very large 500m drill results grading around 0.7% copper eq. Just remember what happened when aim reported there hits in Africa the shareprice went from 21c to 36c in two days. Which gives you some idea at what impact these results could have for FNT.

The best way to make serious money in the market today is to beat the day traders into particular stocks, time after time it just takes one announcement to make a stock become a multibagger so if you don't mind taking a bit of a risk there certainly could be plenty of upside for FNT from here!!!

Also for the medium term investors FNT is just starting on a continious 2 year drilling campaign which will provide plenty of newsflow over the coming year and a half. 

You got to love it when a company states "there will be continious assay results released during 07/08"

FNT as part of their drilling campaign next week start drilling at the ELO prospect and if you research into the company has the potential to be 2-3 times bigger than Kodu, to put that into perspective a desktop study puts the Kodu Project at an NPV of $US 516 million imagine adding ELO on top of this.

All in All just the beginning for FNT loads of drilling results due in the immediate future, the possibilty of interest by the Chinese (see bloomberg article I previously posted) and also JV's on some of their many targets.

With stong base support around 12c very little downside, with the possibility of strong gains following drilling results.

Would be interested to hear holders or potential holders thoughts on FNT?


----------



## UPKA

js to add few notes on the Chinese interests in PNG. Chinese has become closer to many pacific nations both diplomatically and economically, and many of these countries relys on foreign aid, so they certainly wouldnt mind a friendly hand shake with the Chinese. 

so IF there is Chinese interest in the region's resources, or even specifically FNT's projects (thats a big IF), it would be PNG's best interest to give FNT the green light to go ahead with its drilling, so all that Kokoda track talk will not effect FNT's operation. after all money opens alot of doors!! especially with the PNG government. So there is definately a very very bright future for  FNT ahead, like MGO, definately a long term hold and let patience take its place. once everything is in place, we'll be rewarded greatly!


----------



## Spaghetti

Looks great if a trigger occurs soons. The buy side is really strong. Just a wait and see game right now but if a positive occurs very soon it will be fabby. My concern if no trigger happens holders may start to offload to make gains elsewhere. So we hope there is an early June ann


----------



## mick2006

For anyone holding FNT as you would know I have been having discussions with the MD Peter McNeil and he was kind enough to answer some very detailed and time specific questions, so if anyone here on ASF would like a read just send me a Private Message and I will forward it to you.  I would like to give the members of ASF the benefit of the information first as I said there are some specific time statements.


----------



## KIWIKARLOS

Mate can you please send me the information regarding your discussion with the managing director of FNT.

Looking forward to getting some results from the drilling, from what i understand they have already drilled the holes they are just waiting on results?


----------



## mick2006

For all those who would like a copy of the recent discussion with managing director Peter McNeil, I will be away from the computer for a couple of hours just Private Message me and I'll get back to you around 7pm.


----------



## mick2006

Hi guys for all those who asked for the interview with the MD Peter McNeil check you private messages it should be there, just visited HC and it seems it has made its way over there just now.  Its a bit dissapointing that someone has leaked it already, as I tried to give the members of ASF first option on the information.

As you know you now have some pretty accurate dates for the release of the next few rounds of drilling results/resource upgrades and its your choice how you want to trade the information.


----------



## Pat

Spaghetti said:


> Looks great if a trigger occurs soons. The buy side is really strong. Just a wait and see game right now but if a positive occurs very soon it will be fabby. My concern if no trigger happens holders may start to offload to make gains elsewhere. So we hope there is an early June ann




That’s true spaghetti, sitting waitin watching. But I don't see buyers going away. It would seem by the charts major support is 12 cents, whenever it's dipped to 12 cents or below it seems to be snatched up very quickly by the buyers. So if he holders leave these plenty more to start where the sellers left off.
Recently, since the volume YT created  (24/05/07) sellers have struggled to take it lower than 13 cents.
This month, May, has seen more volume traded than any other month in the past year, this includes the big candle stick in July 06. This to me says something’s up and real interest is now, just starting to grow in this stock. The market is waking up, slowly but surely, FNT will be revalued.


----------



## prawn_86

thanks heaps mick,
will be very interesting over the next year or so  
personally i wish i had a bit more capital, but thats life


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

mick2006 said:


> Hi guys for all those who asked for the interview with the MD Peter McNeil check you private messages it should be there, just visited HC and it seems it has made its way over there just now.  Its a bit dissapointing that someone has leaked it already, as I tried to give the members of ASF first option on the information.
> 
> As you know you now have some pretty accurate dates for the release of the next few rounds of drilling results/resource upgrades and its your choice how you want to trade the information.




Mick, I think when you feel ready you should post up the pm containing all that info,

To the mods, I have read it and it contains no ramping at all, rather MIck compiled a detailed list of questions to which the MD has replied to the best of his abilites and as far as he legally could etc, the MD even gave a disclaimer re forward looking statements etc etc

All in all it has alot of very useful information which I think all ASF'rs should be allowed to view and evaluate


----------



## mick2006

Now that the following information has been leaked onto other forums (HC and sharescene) I will post it here for the rank and file ASF members.  


Thought you guys may be interested.
Guys remember although no actual drill results it does give a timeline in regards the release dates so please keep it quiet until ASF members have read it.


Summary

Newcrest Asking for Data Set on PNG Projects
Drilling Update Monday and again week after
Resource Upgrade Around 20th June


Hello Peter, 

I am currently a member of a couple of share forums where quite a few members are holders of Frontier stock and we were discussing getting in contact with you, with a list of questions that you maybe willing to answer, rather than everyone bombarding you with individual questions. Any information would be appreciated.

Here are the list of questions.


1. How many metres of drilling (roughly) are yet to be reported on from the Kodu drilling that have already been completed?

2. Are you having long delays with assay results from the labs?

3. In a recent bloomberg report it was discussing Chinese companies taking stakes in companies exploring PNG, has Frontier has any discussions with the Chinese or any JV partners regarding taking a stake in some of your PNG projects?

4. Has the company had any thoughts about listing on the Toronto stock exchange which seems to value large deposit low grade explorers more highly than the ASX?

5. Is the company relying on the conversion of options to fund the rest of the 07/08 drilling campaign?

6. Would it be possible to get a copy of a recent Top 20 shareholders list?

7. When would be a realistic timeframe to expect a drilling updaet on Kodu, days, weeks, months?

8. Have the company been approached about JV's or purchases on any of your projects in PNG/Australia?

9. Have the company plans to have an investor roadshow or presentation to increase the profile of FNT and its projects?

10. What would be a realistic timeframe before a mining operation could be established in PNG?


Thanks in Advance

Michael and the members of (Australian Stock Forums) and (HotCopper) that currently hold shares in FNT!!


Hello Michael

Thanks for your email and the consideration RE ‘repetition’ of effort. The statements below are accurate to the best of my knowledge, so I don’t think there is any problem in disseminating it. There are forward looking statements and it must be understood that they may not be achieved etc and that this email does not constitute investment advice (my required ‘without prejudice’ disclaimer).


1.Unbelievably 2,681m to be reported in holes KFD004 extension through KFD013. Drilling has stopped temporarily and we are cutting a track to KFD 014 site now which is targeting the annulus from the eastern side for tonnage expansion. The second rig is moving to the Elo prospect tomorrow. 

2.Yes – it takes a month from when the samples actually hit the lab in Townsville. We both air freight and sea freight samples depending on perceived priority. Unfortunately it also takes a week normally to get customs clearance + the actual shipping time. Then there is the occasional incompetence factor where samples are short shipped or ‘lost’ by the shippers and not found until we notice and then force a search issue. This happened with the Bukuam trench samples that were only just re-located last week and re-shipped. We have the Bukuam soils and some rocks now and are trying to find time to compile, contour and report them as it will be a month before the other trenches (what we really wanted!) arrive. 

3.No discussions with Chinese, but some data has been submitted to various companies via the PNG Mining Authority. I presented to a Korean delegation last year. Problem is these guys take forever to do anything and its not really in our best interest to have a JV partner such as them yet. An equity partner –perhaps. 

4.Yes it was discussed briefly last week, along with the possibility of AIM. Problem with AIM is that it is expensive in every aspect. The added regulatory regime is also an impediment, but could be worth it. We have no firm view on moving in this direction, though it is possible. We experience with the TSX-V so that is not an issue, just the relative ‘value’ of doing it. 

5.No, we just finalised the placement of all the entitlements issue shortfall (total of 5.74M raised over last 3 months), with a bit less than 5M remaining now [we were close to the bottom and have had some major capital purchasing (used sat phones, bulldozer, continued rig construction and vehicles) as all our originally second hand vehicles in PNG were dying regularly and paid for all our accounting and corporate secretarial work for 2007]. So we are well funded for about 2 years, relative to what work programs we run. It would be very nice I must admit to get option conversion, as it would bring in a large amount of money, but we are not relying on it. We are working towards trying to achieve this, but there is only so much we can do to make it happen. Toward this end, the Andewa gold vein drilling is scheduled to commence as soon as can be organised RE drill shipping etc (likely realistic start date is mid July) to define around a 50,000oz probably indicated resource is planned. The Elo drilling is also hoped to peg something of economic significance and give us a leg up. We will have to wait and see. 

6.I will request one be obtained and forwarded to you (Paige – please supply) as possible. We have some new large shareholders from the placements, but I believe my interests are still the largest at about 7.5% and Bob McNeil’s substantial at maybe 3%? Macmin Silver has a substantial holding also. 

7.We have assays for KFD004 extension and will be reported when I can write it up – Monday? and just received assays from KFD005, 005a, 007 and 009, but these will take a while to enter into the data base, sort and produce plans and sections – say 1 week to 10 days after KFD004. Plan and section production is the time killer and hold-up, as only the exploration manager can produce these. 

8.Yes, for both the Tasmanian projects and the PNG projects. There are tyre kickers everywhere and they can waste a lot of our time. Newcrest are after data on several PNG projects now and I have to find time to compile and send to them. New Guinea Gold are interested in our East New Britain application, but Im not certain it is in our best interest to JV it to them as the contained Doilene gold prospect is on coast and effectively drill ready (ie relatively cheap and ready to test by drilling). In the end, nothing substantive in terms of JVs in the waiting though at this stage. 

9.Roadshow per se - no at this stage, however, I recently did an AMEC Investors show in SYD and MEL, am doing the AMEC National Congress in Perth next week – free entry for investors on Sat, and a Gold Coast Investors show 14-15 June – again free entry and lunch! The chairman is doing a roadshow in Europe in early July for New Guinea Gold (TSX-V) and briefly discusses Frontier also, as the companies have quite separate types of profiles for investors so can be done together for effectively no cost to us. Im planning on doing Munich gold show in early Nov and was invited to speak at a sovereign risk conference in August but haven’t decided or accepted yet. 

10.For Kodu, realistically is very difficult to say, so this is totally hypothetical. Say pre-feasibility commences August 2007 and is completed March 2008, resource definition and reserve conversion drilling would be required to continue until say end of 2008 or longer depending on number of rigs used with an initial target resource of 150-200 million tonnes for a reserve (depending on results from the revised Inferred Resource of course), initiate studies required for granting of a Mining lease after pre-feasibility- ie a full feasibility study- that would take perhaps a year to complete, apply for Mining Lease maybe end of 2009 at earliest, ML granted end of 2010 at earliest and construction commences early 2011? – at earliest. As this equates to only a bit more than 3.5 years it may be fairly difficult to achieve. 

You didn’t ask about this one, but I feel it is of definite interest to you also - Im in Tasmania now reviewing progress on the revised Inferred Resource estimate. We expect this to be released about say 20th June. 

The landowners support our exploration operation 100%, we have a very good repore with them (there are up’s and downs as with every relationship and the Koiari are historically known to be difficult to deal with – they made it very difficult when the Track was being ‘put in’ as they were still cannibals!). They have indicated to me they would unequivocally support the development also. They have now had 3 years of ‘our’ operation and a decade of ‘significant’ trekking to compare the benefits from both and we win hands down in terms of direct and indirect benefit to the community – it is not even comparable, regardless of what rubbish the eco-trekkers and KTA espouse. This is the landowners stated opinion in addition to mine! PNG needs mine development acutely and there are no known environmental issues with the deposit and its location. 

All the best and if you want to call to ask about anything else please feel free to do so (08 9295 0388). Im quite happy to talk to shareholders and explain anything that I reasonably and legally can.

Regards Peter 
Peter McNeil
Managing Director
Frontier Resources Ltd


----------



## motion

Mick, 

Thanks for the info it's nice to know the company has good management. Also looks like some big buying this morning on fnt.... Lets see if the orders go through....


----------



## Fool

Still early... 2 hours to go til open.

I suspect once this news gets around we'll see a bit of price action.

The german stock apparantly went up 7% overnight, 7% is nothing to sneeze at.


----------



## mick2006

Looks like the email has made its way around HC and sharescene overnight ontop of ASF, looks like the buyers are building and the sellers are pulling out, down 400k from close last night.

Could make for an interesting morning.

Is anyone a member of sharescene.com and if so could you please private message me with the general gist on what their interpretation of the email was.


----------



## UPKA

see the funny thing i see about this? alot of ppl r putting their judgement on this lil email, for all we know, i can type something simliar up myself or js simply change the content details, and post it online so i can push up the share price, so i can sell off. *mick2006 by no means im saying urs is fake, so please dont take this personally*. it js surprises me how a rumour can be spread around so quickly. ppl can js post their bs here for their own benefit. 

like members here always say, DO YOUR OWN RESEARCH!!! after saying that I find ASF alot better than many others, less ramping, less BSing, and certainly alot of depth in its posts! keep up the good work guys, im js giving my 2c here


----------



## alankew

UPKA the power of the modern means of communicating.Used to watch a TV programme in the UK in the 90"s(dotcom)called Show Me The Money-a daytraders delight/nightmare depending on which stock people bought in to.@ teams of pickers came up with a selection and did a little presentation(about 2 mins!) and the effects were astronomical/diabolical.Again not having a go at Mick as he has been kind enough to share this info with us and unfortunately it has found its way to HC


----------



## dj_420

UPKA said:


> see the funny thing i see about this? alot of ppl r putting their judgement on this lil email, for all we know, i can type something simliar up myself or js simply change teh content details, and post it online so i can push up the share price, so i can sell off. *mick2006 by no means im saying urs is fake, so please dont take this personally*. it js surprises me how a rumour can be spread around so quickly. ppl can js post their bs here for their own benefit.
> 
> like members here always say, DO YOUR OWN RESEARCH!!! after saying that I find ASF alot better than many others, less ramping, less BSing, and certainly alot of depth in its posts! keep up the good work guys, im js giving my 2c here




i think you will also find that if someone is completely fabricating a story and driectly quoting someone else they could be legally open to a number of rammifications.

so i would take the email as true, i think it is great that people are willing to share their communications with others


----------



## prawn_86

whats the go with the volumes of late? they seem to be a bit down over the last couple days. 
is the market just waiting for the ann now?


----------



## Ken

DANGEROUS TO BUY off people posting emails they send to CEO.

Todays up to 13.5 could well be just people off the forums buying.

Not having a dig, but its a highly unreliable source of information.

Do your own research before buying/or selling.

You only have yourself to blame if you dont.


----------



## Spaghetti

Can you back up your claim people have bought purely based on the email?

Cannot see it for the life of me.


----------



## dj_420

i wouldnt suggest people buy based on this, i think all that is happened is someone is willing to share some information thats all.

the more people are criticised for this the less they are willing to do it. and the purpose of a forum been that people can share information.

i will say mick2006 thanks for the correspondance.


----------



## aaronphetamine

DJ, I agree with you. Mick decided to share the information he gained to everyone willing here at ASF. It seems as if people are critising him for it.

I personally am thankful for his desicion to share the information.

If people decide to buy (or sell) on this information, thats their perogative, mick never suggested anyone do anything with this information other than read it and make up your own mind.


----------



## UPKA

dj_420 said:


> i think you will also find that if someone is completely fabricating a story and driectly quoting someone else they could be legally open to a number of rammifications.
> 
> so i would take the email as true, i think it is great that people are willing to share their communications with others




I have no doubt abt this email, i was only indicating that alot of ppl r buying based on an email posted online, not a very smart move. and im not attacking mick or anyone here, i fully support mick for posting the email up. js a warning msg to everyone else reading it, if someday someone does post some BS, then ppl who followed that information should have no one bt themselves to blame. I would like to thank mick for posting up and sharing the email with us, afterall thats why we have this forum here.


----------



## Spaghetti

I can't see why anyone who understands the basics buying due to this email. If they do not understand the basics how would they understand the mail?

If people think it is possible I think they should support their statements the same as one should if they promote a stock.

So if people have bought at .13 and this is a serious error, why?

I bought before the mail and if people think buying at .13 is a bad move I certainly want to know why they would think that.


----------



## Ken

Not having a dig at you at all.

But theres nothing stopping anyone from adding or deleting pieces of information from what was posted on hotcopper.

Your intentions are good, and the info received might be 100% correct.

However I can see how it could be abused.


----------



## greggy

Ken said:


> DANGEROUS TO BUY off people posting emails they send to CEO.
> 
> Todays up to 13.5 could well be just people off the forums buying.
> 
> Not having a dig, but its a highly unreliable source of information.
> 
> Do your own research before buying/or selling.
> 
> You only have yourself to blame if you dont.



Hi Ken,

I agree  that one should always do their own research before buying or selling.  However, I've posted the odd piece about company's  responses to my queries (see MZM and RMG threads for more info).  One only has to look at the ERL thread to see the post where I posted the ERL MD's email response to my shareholder query.  At the time the company was around the 20c mark.  Within a few weeks the share price went to the 50s mark.  The email encouraged a number of ASF users to have a closer look at the company.  I have since received a number of nice emails in relation to this from ASF users.  
DYOR


----------



## spottygoose

aaronphetamine said:


> DJ, I agree with you. Mick decided to share the information he gained to everyone willing here at ASF. It seems as if people are critising him for it.
> 
> I personally am thankful for his desicion to share the information.
> 
> If people decide to buy (or sell) on this information, thats their perogative, mick never suggested anyone do anything with this information other than read it and make up your own mind.





Here, here - exactly. Furthermore, Mick offered only to private message the email to people on ASF. Somebody who was offered that opportunity then went straight to HC and pasted it. They or someone else then did the same thing at SS. Talk about looking a gift horse in the mouth! I Am very appreciative Mick chose to share his info and it is up to each of us to research further if we choose too. I just hope people like Mick aren't discouraged by the foolish.


----------



## Ken

Hotcopper is a pretty poor site, where far too many posts go through with very little to back anything up.


----------



## mick2006

I would just like to thank all the people that have offered supportive comments about the discussions I had with Peter McNeil.  The intention to release it by private messages was that only people holding or thinking about buying into FNT would receive the imformation so they could make a more informed decision.  Its just a shame the members of ASF couldn't benefit first from the information.

As for the information contained in the email, I would like to publicly thank Peter McNeil for taking the time and effort to deliver such a detailed statement.  I have been trading shares for a fair while now and I must say that he is one of the most honest and upforward CEO/MD/Drilling Managers I have been lucky to talk to.  And to that point the dates he has stated in the email they might not be exact but I believe that they will turn out to be pretty close to the mark.  

Meaning that over the course of the month of June we will receive 3 market sensitive announcements regarding drilling and resource upgrades of the Kodu project in PNG.  Which for all holders is the newsflow we have been so keenly awaiting.  Not to mention the commencement of drilling at ELO next week!! 


So to todays trading it is positive that we are slowly working through number of shares on the sell side down about 1.2 million from yesterday.  And with the drill results due early next week we might be able to go on a bit of a run.


----------



## Ken

FNT has very few substantial holders.  So the liquidity of the stock is very good and its very easy to get a hold of FNT shares.  I have never seen a speculative stock with such big trades going through, with very little share price movements. 

What does this tell us?


----------



## Pommiegranite

Ken said:


> FNT has very few substantial holders.  So the liquidity of the stock is very good and its very easy to get a hold of FNT shares.  I have never seen a speculative stock with such big trades going through, with very little share price movements.
> 
> What does this tell us?




It tells us the liquidity of the stock is very good and its very easy to get a hold of FNT shares.  Big trades going through, with very little share price movements.


----------



## INORE

Pommiegranite said:


> It tells us the liquidity of the stock is very good and its very easy to get a hold of FNT shares.  Big trades going through, with very little share price movements.




No no no, you've got it all wrong...it tells us that with very little share price movements and big trades going through that it is very easy to get hold of FNT shares because the liquidity of the stock is very very good...i hope this clarify's the 'situation' at hand.


----------



## surfingman

Ken said:


> FNT has very few substantial holders.  So the liquidity of the stock is very good and its very easy to get a hold of FNT shares.  I have never seen a speculative stock with such big trades going through, with very little share price movements.
> 
> What does this tell us?




That a lot of people want out because they don't think the stock has potential, but just as many post on ASF and Mick sent them a PM and look forward to receiving rewards in the short term


----------



## Fool

Well after speaking to the MD Peter McNeil myself, I picked up a nice package today. Also I can confirm the email's validity, no offense Mick if any is taken, and also nice work on the email. Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## Spaghetti

Ken said:


> FNT has very few substantial holders.  So the liquidity of the stock is very good and its very easy to get a hold of FNT shares.  I have never seen a speculative stock with such big trades going through, with very little share price movements.
> 
> What does this tell us?




I don't know, tell us. I do not have detail on individual transactions. Going on total volume today it would not appear big trades were going through. Maybe you can post the detail of the trades for those of us who do not have that facility with our brokers.

Most blue chips I own have huge volumes without much movement in s/p. What does that mean?


----------



## Spaghetti

I cannot understand why people preach about others not backing up their claims and do exactly the same themselves.


----------



## surfingman

Spaghetti,

Going on total volume today it would not appear big trades were going through. Maybe you can post the detail of the trades for those of us who do not have that facility with our brokers.

Maybe a 100,000 trade or 2 at the best, does anyone know where to get free break downs of individual trades?


----------



## Ken

very funny guys!

Volume is obviously up on normal.  But the price is not going anywhere.

I want to know if anyone has been watching the stock closely, and can see whether or not anything funny is going on. like big sell orders coming on to keep the price down.   

there would be people who have experience seeing whether stocks are being capped.

chicken talked about this with AGM at 33 cents for a long time. and obviously he knew what was going on.

we are trading more than the average volume. 

are we looking at a stock being capped?


----------



## Spaghetti

Have a look at another one of mine, GRK. That will make FNT look normal.

Usually a million is a big trade day, usually much less. Sellers are building a wall at .11 like they don't want it to move.


----------



## Pat

Mick2006,
Great post mate, sparking some conversation... As you know I'm grateful.



UPKA said:


> I have no doubt abt this email, i was only indicating that alot of ppl r buying based on an email posted online, not a very smart move. and im not attacking mick or anyone here, i fully support mick for posting the email up. js a warning msg to everyone else reading it, if someday someone does post some BS, then ppl who followed that information should have no one bt themselves to blame. I would like to thank mick for posting up and sharing the email with us, afterall thats why we have this forum here.






Ken said:


> DANGEROUS TO BUY off people posting emails they send to CEO.
> 
> Todays up to 13.5 could well be just people off the forums buying.
> 
> Not having a dig, but its a highly unreliable source of information.
> 
> Do your own research before buying/or selling.
> 
> You only have yourself to blame if you dont.




UPKA and Ken,
What makes you think people/forum readers are buying as a result of mick2006's post?
I understand it's a possibility... but you could say people are just buying FNT because YT's giving them a rap. LOL!




Ken said:


> very funny guys!
> 
> Volume is obviously up on normal.  But the price is not going anywhere.
> 
> I want to know if anyone has been watching the stock closely, and can see whether or not anything funny is going on. like big sell orders coming on to keep the price down.
> 
> there would be people who have experience seeing whether stocks are being capped.
> 
> chicken talked about this with AGM at 33 cents for a long time. and obviously he knew what was going on.
> 
> we are trading more than the average volume.
> 
> are we looking at a stock being capped?




Great question Ken, when I’ve been watching it does seem that some seller/s (off-screen) come in when SP goes up. Stale holders? Just liquid? Some.... big wig dumping a shyte load of shares??? Dunno hey. 
Agree with chicken knowing some stuff, love reading his posts LOL!



aaronphetamine said:


> If people decide to buy (or sell) on this information, that’s their perogative, mick never suggested anyone do anything with this information other than read it and make up your own mind.




Agree 100%.

We, alone, are 100% responsible for our actions; no one bears blame but ourselves. You, alone, create the outcome.


----------



## Spaghetti

Ken

Though I do not agree with your views on frontier your observations have prompted me to fire off an email to the asx regarding Green Rock. It just didn;t make sense that a positive ann driving a share price up 28% one day hits a brick wall by sellers, no shortage of buyers at all for this stock. Thanks for bringing that scenario to my attention.

FNT on the other hand has had no reason to move apart from support from this forum, and possibly others. Maybe we just are not numerous enough lol.

Probably any who sell are tired of waiting and buyers are a little wary until an annoucement. I can't see any deeper than that.

I would think if the Kokoda track was not an issue it would be a more attractive option for many. The way I see that is though that it is better in Australian hands as it will get mined by someone. PNG will not give it up for a few yuppie trekkers from OZ who are not good for the local economy. The minng will be away from the track itself and an Australian company should be sensitive enough not to disrupt it. So a positive from my point of view.

Also mining in Australia itself is getting too expensive giving rise to mining in countries previously avoided. We have had our boom and now other nations want their turn  ..... or massive compsenation payouts.


----------



## prawn_86

forgive my newbie question,
but what does it mean if a stock is being capped and what implications can/does this have?
thanks


----------



## alankew

My limited understanding is that sells(usually for small amounts?is this correct)are placed to keep the sp at a lower price so tha the capper can accumulate at a much lower price than the comapny is worth


----------



## Spaghetti

From ASX site

Capping and pegging
This involves activity on both the stock market and the derivatives market. A trader writes an option, which obliges the trader to sell to (in the case of a call option) or buy from (in the case of a put option) the option holder a specified number of shares at a specified price. The trader then trades in the shares covered by the option in order to affect the share price in a direction that will make the option unprofitable to exercise.


----------



## mick2006

gee whiz guys who thought a single email could cause so much discussion

well back to the business of making money, its amazing how often a single announcement can change the outlook for a particular stock.  Time after time I have seen stocks trade sideways un-noticed until a market sensitive release.  I for one are hoping this is the case for FNT, we have seen it run on announcements before and then drop back into a trading range.  This time maybe a little different, not so much with the first announcement only one drill hole, but in about two weeks there will be a very detailed large scale announcement in regards drilling results from Kodu (PNG). 

And on top of that a week or so later the Resource Upgrade statement, and if you go by the wording of previous announcements this will be a significant increase in tonnage and inturn resources.

Why do I think it may run this time compared to previous attemps, because of the continious releasing of drilling results it won't be given time to settle in a rut without news!

Anyway its good to see such varied debate about the merrits of FNT its never fun to only see one side of the story.


----------



## greggy

mick2006 said:


> gee whiz guys who thought a single email could cause so much discussion
> 
> well back to the business of making money, its amazing how often a single announcement can change the outlook for a particular stock.  Time after time I have seen stocks trade sideways un-noticed until a market sensitive release.  I for one are hoping this is the case for FNT, we have seen it run on announcements before and then drop back into a trading range.  This time maybe a little different, not so much with the first announcement only one drill hole, but in about two weeks there will be a very detailed large scale announcement in regards drilling results from Kodu (PNG).
> 
> And on top of that a week or so later the Resource Upgrade statement, and if you go by the wording of previous announcements this will be a significant increase in tonnage and inturn resources.
> 
> Why do I think it may run this time compared to previous attemps, because of the continious releasing of drilling results it won't be given time to settle in a rut without news!
> 
> Anyway its good to see such varied debate about the merrits of FNT its never fun to only see one side of the story.




Mick2006,

Its unbeleivable how people don't realise enough how valuable a tool it is to contact company directors in relation to getting a better feel of the company.  Most directors worth their salt are often too happy to communicate with shareholders as they themselves gain a better understanding of market sentiment towards their stock.  IMO when communicating with companies, if the directors aren't helpful in answering questions I will just take those companies off my watch list.  Directors not responding to shareholders queries is definitely a big turn off. To me it shows that they're just not interested.   
Its good to post such information on these threads for the benefit of ASF users.  I do this whenever possible.  Its then up to the individual member to make up their own minds about the information contained.  Should they have any doubts they can either ignore it or perhaps even better contact the respective companies direct.
I should mention at this point that I'm not a shareholder in FNT.
DYOR


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

WHATS FUNNY IS HOW QUICKLY SENTIMENT CAN/WILL CHANGE, ie SP goes up everyones bullish, nay sayers go into hiding, SP flat or drops, nay sayers emerge and bulls begin to question their reasoning,


FNT is a medium term play for me, (ie 3-6months)

Micks email was nothing other than more info to be added to the plethora that has already been posted, so if anything it re-affirms my view.

One of the best things FNT has is management that have a large stake in the company like YML, ie they're wealth is determined greatly by SP and so they're situation is greatly aligned with the Shareholders (ie us)

At 13c the mkt cap is what now? $15m -$16m
And they have $5m-6m cash

So your paying $10m for a JORC 108Mtdeposit grading 0.5% Cu Equiv = 1.2 Billion lbs Cu

$10m for 1.2Billion lbs Cu = 0.0084c per lb Cu 
*
Less than 1c per lb Cu!*

*If this company were listed on the TSX it would have a minimum 2.5c per lb Cu = $30m*

They have 135m shares on issue + 85m options
Fully diluted thats 220m but would = $17m from the opies

So company would have
220m shares fully diluted
Cash = $5m + $17m from the opies
A Cu deposit worth $30m on 2.5c per lb EV

Attributable value = $52m = 23.5c per share,

If the JORC increases by 50% = Cu deposit worth $45m
Attributable Value = $67m = 30c per share


----------



## mick2006

For those following FNT this is a summary of hole depth that will be reported on over the next couple of weeks.

Hopefully this week

KFD004 Extension 88.1 metres

About 7-10 days after hole KFD004 Extension

KFD005  109.8 metres
KFD005A  500 metres (this is the most important to be reported on being the deepest of the program, could be a real market mover if it has a hit of 500m at around 0.7% copper eq.)
KFD007  397.3 metres
KFD009  286.8 metres

As you can see the second round of results is the high impact component, and has the potential to give the company a real kick start.

There has been talk of the need to weed out the stale shareholders, with the increased volume over the last couple of weeks we maybe getting closer to this acheivement and when this is acheived, we should find less resistance going forward. 

Everything is firmly in place for FNT a rising Aussie Sharemarket, rising Global Sharemarkets, and firming commodity prices.  

All we need now is the drilling results to get the ball rolling!!


----------



## Pommiegranite

Having reviewed the Powerpoint presentation on FNT's website:

http://www.frontierresources.com.au.../downloads/FNT_AMEC_2007.5.6b.ppt#707,2,Slide 2

I note on slide 9 the follwing: "...seek JV partners to assist in exploration and development"
However, Mick, from your emailed reply from the MD, he says something along the lines of "JV's are not in the interest of FNT at this time"

Any theories as to whether this is a contradiction or a just a change in approch, and any reasons why?

I would infer that this suggests bullish sentiment from management.


----------



## mick2006

I think the company has decided it is in their best interests to complete this 2year drilling campaign to prove up some of their vast resources.  Which inturn will put it in a much stronger position when it comes time to talk about JV's or development of their projects.

Over time they will come to realise which projects are the company makers and which ones are better served being in JV's letting other companies spend time and money uncovering reserves, while they can focus on the most important ones.

But saying that Peter did say Newcrest were sniffing around and wanted some data sets on the PNG projects, so who knows what will happen in the future.

I guess we as shareholders can just focus on the here and now, that is the Kodu deposit and its drilling results and resource upgrade.  This upcoming news will determine the short term share price of the company.


----------



## Pommiegranite

mick2006 said:


> I think the company has decided it is in their best interests to complete this 2year drilling campaign to prove up some of their vast resources.  Which inturn will put it in a much stronger position when it comes time to talk about JV's or development of their projects.
> 
> Over time they will come to realise which projects are the company makers and which ones are better served being in JV's letting other companies spend time and money uncovering reserves, while they can focus on the most important ones.
> 
> But saying that Peter did say Newcrest were sniffing around and wanted some data sets on the PNG projects, so who knows what will happen in the future.
> 
> I guess we as shareholders can just focus on the here and now, that is the Kodu deposit and its drilling results and resource upgrade.  This upcoming news will determine the short term share price of the company.




Thanks Mick

Got to say that the PPT presentation really is impressive. Well worth another review.


----------



## mick2006

FNT has been churning through the 12.5-14c level over the last couple of weeks. 

With the impending release of Kodu drilling results, could we finally breakout of this trading range?

Would be interested to hear technical and fundamental analysis.


----------



## Pommiegranite

mick2006 said:


> I think the company has decided it is in their best interests to complete this 2year drilling campaign to prove up some of their vast resources.  Which inturn will put it in a much stronger position when it comes time to talk about JV's or development of their projects.
> 
> Over time they will come to realise which projects are the company makers and which ones are better served being in JV's letting other companies spend time and money uncovering reserves, while they can focus on the most important ones.
> 
> But saying that Peter did say Newcrest were sniffing around and wanted some data sets on the PNG projects, so who knows what will happen in the future.
> 
> I guess we as shareholders can just focus on the here and now, that is the Kodu deposit and its drilling results and resource upgrade.  This upcoming news will determine the short term share price of the company.




I put the JV question to Mr McNeil and today received the reply below

I infer his views to be a positive from a size of resource point of view. It could well be a case of FNT having the luxury of choosing their options from here.

(I also requested a State One stockbroking report from earlier in the year. Please feel free to PM me if you require it)

Dear Mr XXXXXX

Thank you for your positive and uplifting comment – it makes it easier to be sitting here working because I couldn’t sleep on a public holiday!

We are working hard to create and uphold that attitude – it is never easy unfortunately.


The analysis attached used an incorrect share capital (much larger than the ~132 million shares out), so the value relatively should be even better.



We are seeking JV partners, but not rushing to accept any. In many ways it is the reverse of their normal ‘tyre kicking’. This policy is the same as it has been since listing. We have a large tenement portfolio and once the ELAs are finally granted in PNG (very soon I hope now) it may be ultimately fiscally too much for us. We are however planning on keeping what we feel has the best potential to move Frontier  forward for short and longer term potential.



Thanks again for your interest and please feel free to field any questions you like to me. If I cant answer them Ill tell you!

Regards Peter 



Peter McNeil

Managing Director

Frontier Resources Ltd


----------



## Pommiegranite

Okay...I couldn't figure out how to attach a pdf in a message, so for all who requested the report, here it is. I expected it to be a little more detailed though...and more recent (March 22nd)...oh well

ps thanks to YT for bringing this stock to my attention.


----------



## alankew

First of several announcements that Mick highlighted to us that will be coming out in June  http://imagesignal.comsec.com.au/asxdata/20070604/pdf/00726828.pdf  Hole KFD004 which is a new hole has copper,gold and moly present.Every hole drilled so far have terminated in mineralisation.No effect on sp-YET!Spoke too soon-options down slightly


----------



## mick2006

good to see the announcement out right on time as Peter McNeil said it would be monday.

Just one hole as was already pointed out, but like I said over the weekend it is the next set of results due next week that are the significant ones.  Alot more holes to be reported on, including several very deep ones that have the potential to be real market movers.


----------



## chicken8

announcement is out guys

right on schedule

but the sp seems to be dropping and buy side is weaker than before the announcement?


----------



## alankew

Mick i presume the lack of response from the share price is because "the mineralisation appears wek megascopically" but still economically significant.On the plus side they are getting something in every hole.Hole KFD005a,am i blind or is that present on the pic on this yet


----------



## chicken8

i spoke too soon

the buyers are back. 

just need some movement in sp now. in the upward direction of course


----------



## dj_420

guys i think you will find buy depth is starting to build now. FNT have begun to provide what they stated, people waiting for results may start buying in now.

deserves more than 12 million market cap!


----------



## mick2006

guys don't worry about what happens to the shareprice today, it was only one shallow drill hole, we knew this was all that was going to be reported.  It is more important to focus on the upcoming results next week, more holes deeper targets and is angled towards the higher graded mineralisation.

So we can anticipate with a bit more certainty the fact the drilling results and resource upgrade will happen around the time stated by Peter in the email, so the shareprice should remain firm awaiting the next announcements.


----------



## mick2006

For those interested FNT holder, I just received the latest top 20 shareholders list from Peter McNeil

ANZ is now the largest holder with 13.4% of the stock
with other notable holders

Fortis Bank
Comsec
National Bank
Macmin Silver
McNeil Family

Also the top 20 now hold 48.31% of the company up from 39.60% at the end of March.

This is another positive sign as the pool of available shares is slowly being sucked up by the top 20.  Meaning as time goes on the amount of available shares for the average investor is getting smaller and people wanting in will have to cough up at higher levels to grab their stake.


----------



## mick2006

for those holding or thinking about buying into FNT there was some important information contained in the latest drilling release today.

If you read closely it states "that every hole so far drilled by FNT has finished in mineralisation", so if you fast forward a week and compare the depth of the holes that are being reported on you are going to have some hits up to 500 metres deep which will inturn add significant amount of resources to the upcoming Upgrade Statement. 

Not to mention the added investor attention remember when AIM recently reported a 660 metre at 0.5% copper hit from Africa the share price went from 21c to 36c. This just highlights the possible impact of the drilling results due next week

Below is a list of hole depths to be reported on next week:

KFD005 109.8 metres
KFD005A 500 metres (this is the most important to be reported on being the deepest of the program, could be a real market mover if it has a hit of 500m at around 0.7% copper eq.)
KFD007 397.3 metres
KFD009 286.8 metres

Don't worry about the lack of price action today as it was just a minor announcement, where as next week FNT will report on 2600m of drilling from Kodu, and the week after the much anticipated Kodu Resource Upgrade.


----------



## mick2006

with the first in a series of drilling results released yesterday (only one hole, larger results due next week), it was interesting to see the lengths people were prepared to go to cap the price. As soon as 13.5c was underthreat of being breached several large capping orders came in to stop the advance.

With FNT hovering just below resistance slowly chipping away, awaiting news to break higher, why would you suddenly dump large parcels of stock on the market in effect stopping the march higher and costing yourself money. I get the feeling that someone is capping the price so they can accumulate more at the 13c, as buyers are quite happy to take large chunks at 13c when on offer.

Will be interesting to see what happens when the next round of drilling results/resource upgrade are released whether the large capping orders stay in the system or suddenly dissapear to allow the stock to go higher.

Would be interested to hear any FNT watchers view on the trade after the announcement yesterday?


----------



## Ken

mick,

Not a lot of stocks in the 10-15 cent range move fast I have found  because your looking at fairly big decent percentage changes per increment. It will take a fair bit of good news to break 15 cents again I think.

It doesnt look like the sort of stock to keep running due to the liquidity, and the ease of picking up shares.

I think I'll sit on them for 6-12 months and let things take its course.


----------



## mick2006

I have sent a private message to most of the people that seem to be holding or interested in FNT, contains a few more bits that I got from P.McNeil just now.  So guys check your inbox!


----------



## mick2006

As a quick sidenote, I am very surprised by how many people are just holding FNTO, I know that it provides great leverage, but if no-one is buying into FNT the shareprice will just bounce around the current levels and inturn your options will be worth nothing at expiry time.


----------



## Spaghetti

Thanks Mick, appreciate it.  Have been sitting on GRK and DIO watching and waiting and wondering  and both have taken off all of a sudden. Now we need to see FNT move its bootie and I will buy myself a case of champagne


----------



## KIWIKARLOS

Can you please send me the info mick, it would be much appreciated.

I too am waiting at FNT station for the train to leave. Lets hope its the bullet train and not a red rattler:


----------



## Ken

I reckon theres a fair few people on FNT off the forums now.

We should make a Aussie stock forums syndicate, so we can move the stock around, and out do the big players.  

Manipulate the stock like the big boys.

hehe

Would be good to know how much the forums held!


----------



## mick2006

Ken can you please clean out your mailbox, am waiting to reply to your last message......................


----------



## Fool

I would say the forums would be quite a significant chunk of holders.

Myself and my mates account for quite a chunk of FNTO, more then gets traded in a single day - which is quite scary if I ever want to sell it is not liquid enough to just bail on the stock.

But that shows how confident I am in it, and that I won't have to bail on it anytime soon.

Very good news for me is that ANZ, comsec & NAB are major shareholders - shows good support from long term investors.

Can only be a good thing from our point of view that companies like the above are -investing- their money, and the majority of the stock is not being traded day to day.


----------



## UPKA

Hi Mick can u also forward me the email? would be interested to the updates. Thanks  

what i have noticed is that ANZ has a share in alot of companies, prob want a piece of everyone


----------



## Captain_Chaza

Ken said:


> I reckon theres a fair few people on FNT off the forums now.
> 
> We should make a Aussie stock forums syndicate, so we can move the stock around, and out do the big players.
> 
> Manipulate the stock like the big boys.
> 
> hehe
> 
> Would be good to know how much the forums held!




Hi Officer Ken
NO Man or a close knit Sailing syndicate can tame the Wild seas
She has and will always have a mind of her own

This has been proven many many times over the years 

It is falacy to even assume that ramping exists on any chat room 
as ramping is evident in yesterdays newsprint

Speeding tickets are a result of the lack of supply of stock 
Not ramping!

No Speeding tickets are ever given too south bound cruises no matter how fast these are going

Do you suggest that southbound crashes/corrections  are a result of a small group chat-groups?

If you only knew what I know?

Some of the biggest players around have not got a clue 
RE the Conditions of the Global Exchange
How many times have you seen Directors accumulating their beloved stocks to see that they could have bought heaps more at a cheaper price?

How many times have you seen this occur in Real time?

Salute and Gods speed


----------



## UPKA

thanks for the email Mick, do u think the next step for the company is to get its JORC report out, and find a JV to actually start mining? or r they js gonna sit on it, and move to Elo and hope for even better results?


----------



## chicken8

i'm hoping that everyone who received a PM from mick will think of others before spreading it everywhere

there could be people here hoping to top up.


----------



## mick2006

the next two years will be spent finding out exactly what they are sitting on, then they will decide what they want to keep and what can be sent into JV's.  They won't be in a position to mine till about 2011, but that doesn't mean we as investors can't make a bucketload of money over the coming years.  The shareprice will be driven by drilling newsflow and from what Peter McNeil has been hinting at the resource upgrade will be significant, then it will be up to the market to decide how to value the company.

Market sentiment is very important if people like what they are hearing from FNT its shareprice could rocket, but if people don't run with the positive news (no matter how good it is) the shareprice won't go anywhere. Either way we should have a better idea in the next couple of weeks, the only thing we can do is decide if we want to hold FNT shares before the announcements then decide where to go after we have the next lot of information.


----------



## Captain_Chaza

Fool said:


> I would say the forums would be quite a significant chunk of holders.
> 
> Myself and my mates account for quite a chunk of FNTO, more then gets traded in a single day - which is quite scary if I ever want to sell it is not liquid enough to just bail on the stock.
> 
> But that shows how confident I am in it, and that I won't have to bail on it anytime soon.
> 
> Very good news for me is that ANZ, comsec & NAB are major shareholders - shows good support from long term investors.
> 
> Can only be a good thing from our point of view that companies like the above are -investing- their money, and the majority of the stock is not being traded day to day.




Ahoy there!

MAYBE there is a Plan B?
I would say that the "Bankers" above you refer might be merely taking out a cover note  which is their God-given right for Securing Assets?

DYOR!

Maybe it is not a discretionary purchase but a disciplined one?
Who knows? Certainly not me
I am just asking the question!

I prefer to just wait patiently for the "Wind to Call the Tune"

Salute and Gods' Speed


----------



## Kauri

Captain_Chaza said:


> Ahoy there!
> 
> MAYBE there is a Plan B?
> I would say that the "Bankers" above you refer might be merely taking out a cover note which is their God-given right for Securing Assets?
> 
> DYOR!
> 
> Salute and Gods' Speed




    Cap,
           And they also could be something as simple as Nominee accounts... not actually holdings of the Banks themselves???
    Cheers, and may the wind always blow from behind...
    Kauri


----------



## rub92me

Captain_Chaza said:


> Hi Officer Ken
> 
> A) It is falacy (sic) to even assume that ramping exists on any chat room
> as ramping is evident in yesterdays newsprint
> 
> B) No Speeding tickets are ever given too south bound cruises no matter how fast these are going




A) Not true. Check out the CDU story for example.
B) Also not true. Look at SYN for example. They were asked to provide explanation why the shareprice was diving with no news.


----------



## Captain_Chaza

rub92me said:


> A) Not true. Check out the CDU story for example.
> B) Also not true. Look at SYN for example. They were asked to provide explanation why the shareprice was diving with no news.




Ahoy there
These are merely Isolated incidents!

What do you think is the correct rate of credibility we as an investment community should accept from our officials 
re the  No# of Speeding tickets going North vs those heading South

On any given Day!

I am sure these figures will astound even the novice of all novice sea-cadets!

Salute and Gods' Speed


----------



## kransky

Holding FNT and FNTO and watching closely.. dont worry I imagine there would be plenty of people who hold but dont talk about it


----------



## Pat

Captain_Chaza said:


> Ahoy there!
> 
> MAYBE there is a Plan B?
> I would say that the "Bankers" above you refer might be merely taking out a which is their God-given right for Securing Assets?
> 
> DYOR!
> 
> Maybe it is not a discretionary purchase but a disciplined one?
> Who knows? Certainly not me
> I am just asking the question!
> 
> I prefer to just wait patiently for the "Wind to Call the Tune"
> 
> Salute and Gods' Speed




Cap,
What do you mean by plan B? Can you also explain what you mean by "a cover note for securing assets"?
Any help is appreciated 
I bet you live on a boat? 


Kauri said:


> Cap,
> And they also could be something as simple as Nominee accounts... not actually holdings of the Banks themselves???
> Cheers, and may the wind always blow from behind...
> Kauri



Kauri, Thats along the lines of what came to thought, when I first read the ann... Interesting


----------



## mick2006

once again I am amazed by the number of people holding FNTO and not FNT I would say around 80-90% are holding FNTO.  Remember guys if no-one buys FNT the shareprice will stay where it is and your options will lapse worthless.

I would love to hear from all the people holding FNT.

Stand up and be counted


----------



## Pommiegranite

mick2006 said:


> once again I am amazed by the number of people holding FNTO and not FNT I would say around 80-90% are holding FNTO. Remember guys if no-one buys FNT the shareprice will stay where it is and your options will lapse worthless.
> 
> I would love to hear from all the people holding FNT.
> 
> Stand up and be counted




FNT only. No FNTO.

In my bottom draw until 2012, by which time the draw will be full.

No need to be greedy with this one.


----------



## motion

mick2006 said:


> once again I am amazed by the number of people holding FNTO and not FNT I would say around 80-90% are holding FNTO.  Remember guys if no-one buys FNT the shareprice will stay where it is and your options will lapse worthless.
> 
> I would love to hear from all the people holding FNT.
> 
> Stand up and be counted




Well You know I'm holding mick.... and it's growing... thinking about getting FNTO now if it's still a good option to get in now. I will DYOR soon


----------



## samfisher18

My holding is in % terms of capital invested , 85 % heads and 15 % options.
I agree with michael, buying options alone would not drive the share price. 

Initially i only bought heads based on fundamentals but bought some options today because i consider them to be good value at 2.7 c. Of course assuming everything goes to plan , results from holes at greater depths, resource upgrade etc.


----------



## heads up

i hold FNT- like most people i like the fundamentals. lets rate it at the end of the year. ( 6 months time )


----------



## JackC

I'm holding heads only & am happy to ride this one for the medium term. As mentioned earlier in the tread downside to this stock is limited compared to the potential gains, im(humble)o!


----------



## Captain_Chaza

heads up said:


> i hold FNT- like most people i like the fundamentals. lets rate it at the end of the year. ( 6 months time )




Surely You should Rate Everything as at the End-O-June 2007 
if you are an Australian?

Let's not confuse Annual Financial Cycles and Whimsical Time-Fames designed with Wishful-Thinking?

Salute and Gods  Speed


----------



## Jay-684

I hold both FNT and FNTO, weighted 60/40 towards FNT in terms of equity (23%/77% in terms of quantity).


----------



## chicken8

i hold FNT

will have a closer look at FNTO once i free some capital up. but right now i'll stay with just FNT


----------



## Ken

http://www.brr.com.au/index.php?oe=...ge=/index.php&searchtype=asx&q=tgd&qindustry=

A presentation from 2006.  TGD changed its name to FNT for those who dont know.


----------



## prawn_86

i hold a very small amount of heads, due to current lack of capital. When i get some mre available i will look at adding to my holding and maybe buying a few FNTO if they are still under 3c then


----------



## doctorj

Captain_Chaza said:


> Surely You should Rate Everything as at the End-O-June 2007
> if you are an Australian?



Avast!  Ahoy there land lubbers, on the distance!  I spy with m'rusty spyglass 'ere thru me one good eye, a Dec'mber year end.  YARRRRR.  I think ye is known as WPL.  Off the plank with you!

Ok, I tried.  Point is, there are a few December year ends in Australian listed companies - not many mind you.  Also, if they're listed, try using the half year financials.  They're usually reasonably accurate.


----------



## mick2006

would be interested to here from all the techinical/chart analysts out there on the current price action for FNT.  And also what the future may hold!


----------



## Kauri

mick2006 said:


> would be interested to here from all the techinical/chart analysts out there on the current price action for FNT. And also what the future may hold!




I have some very definite views but as chicken8 warns... I am thinking of others who may be hoping to top down before spreading it everywhere...  
.
.


> chicken8
> i'm hoping that everyone who received a PM from mick will think of others before spreading it everywhere
> 
> there could be people here hoping to top up.


----------



## REA

I also hold a small amount of FNT shares, I hope we all get rich although the american market went down 80 points today WOW I think I made 100.


----------



## rico01

Just maybe!!!
 It,s Bell potter and clients offloading some of the 25 million shares they took up just 2 weeks ago cso everytime it gets to 13.5: more sellers move in ;confused:


----------



## mick2006

you might be right there, but with volume averaging over a million a day for the last couple of weeks, there will be a time shortly when all the stale investors and short term profit takers are weeded out, and hopefully when this happens we can start going in the right direction

If any holders or potential holders have any doubts as to where the company is headed, you should take a look at the May powerpoint presentation on the website.

It outlines FNT and its projects, and it also goes into great detail about the current and historical drilling results.  There is some quite spectacular hits from some of the historical drilling and trenching, with market trading sentiment these days it would just require FNT to confirm some of these historical results and we could see some happy days to come.

But it will take time, FNT has commenced a 2 year drilling campaign to confirm and update these results.  

There will be ups and downs along the way, short term gains and losses, but in the bigger picture I would be surprised at the end of the 2 year drilling campaign if we are not substantially higher in terms of shareprice.


----------



## chatty

I am holding small amount of FNT and thinking about having some FNTO.  Can anyone tell me what DYOR means??? I am a brand new investor/trader???


----------



## Joe Blow

I just wanted everyone to know that I am going to continue to delete every post of less than 100 characters that is padded out with nonsense. I will also be issuing infractions. If you can't come up with a meaningful post of 100 characters or more then do not post.

A warning: Don't get me cranky today - I'm not in the mood. 

P.S. DYOR is do your own research.


----------



## flyboy77

Do you own research, I think.

The presentation on the web site is truly an excellent portrayal of this company's potential.

Remember, Elo (located in the same EL but 18km north of Kodu and miles from THAT trail) has the potential to dwarf Kodu.

If Kodu has 200mt potential +, what potential is there at Elo. I recall seeing a MiningNews.net article in ealy May stating a 'potential' (based on soil sample assays) of 500mt.

It's early days but results from Elo (_has drilling started there yet?_) could be every bit as exciting as what we are hoping for from the remaining Kodu holes in the next week or so......

Does anyone know how long after the individual holes are released will the Company release a revised JORC resource for Kodu?


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

Re Kodu/ELO

Another thing to remember is that they are very close together 20kms, 

So if Elo is able to firm up say 500Mt@0.8% Cu Equiv (they say 0.8%-1% Cu Equiv based on soil samples) then a whole mining operation can be set up at Elo, then

Kodu ore will act as feeder = no issues re Kokoda because the milling will be 20kms away, the Kodu Ore which is close to Kokoda track will simply be dug up and trucked 20kms to Elo site

Sound lie a plan?

Also I would think 500Mt is the hurdle required to get a large scale project going and Kodu and Elo have the potential to deliver this.

Food for thought


----------



## mick2006

for those with an interest in FNT and have any doubt to the potential future value of the comapny.

I would like to draw your attention to page 10 of the state one stockbrokers research paper. They have assigned a value to explorers using a valuation matrix comparing them to producers. So they have assigned a potential value for FNT were they to bring Kodu to a finalized feasibility study, based on current resources so not including the impending resource upgrade or any other exploration projects held by FNT.

This is a quote from the report "this approach reveals an important handle on where these explorers could move in terms of share prices and market capitalization once they finalize any feasibility studies. For instance Frontier and Golden Cross have 9 times share price upside to an end-BFS stage"

So have come up with a potential 9 times upside were Kodu as it stands now reached BFS stage.

And this doesn't account for any resource upgrades or any other projects.

Taking current shareprice of 13c that would make the targert price $1.17 shows how big FNT could become!!! 


As a disclosure these views are taken from State One Stockbrockers and are not my views or research.


----------



## Fool

mick2006 said:


> for those with an interest in FNT and have any doubt to the potential future value of the comapny.
> 
> I would like to draw your attention to page 10 of the state one stockbrokers research paper. They have assigned a value to explorers using a valuation matrix comparing them to producers. So they have assigned a potential value for FNT were they to bring Kodu to a finalized feasibility study, based on current resources so not including the impending resource upgrade or any other exploration projects held by FNT.
> 
> This is a quote from the report "this approach reveals an important handle on where these explorers could move in terms of share prices and market capitalization once they finalize any feasibility studies. For instance Frontier and Golden Cross have 9 times share price upside to an end-BFS stage"
> 
> So have come up with a potential 9 times upside were Kodu as it stands now reached BFS stage.
> 
> And this doesn't account for any resource upgrades or any other projects.
> 
> Taking current shareprice of 13c that would make the targert price $1.17 shows how big FNT could become!!!
> 
> 
> As a disclosure these views are taken from State One Stockbrockers and are not my views or research.




Just to clarify, is that price target once the mine is producing ?

Do you have a copy of that report that you could send me ?


----------



## mick2006

no that is the price target if they complete a Bank feasability study on the Kodu deposit showing that it is a viable operation.  So they are saying that is how much the project is worth to FNT without ever digging anything up.  Also those figures are based on the current size of the Kodu deposit not including any further exploration upside.

Just visit the FNT website and look for the research paper you can find the link on the bottom right hand side of the website.  Also there is the latest powerpoint presentation for May well worth the read, shows some of the historical drilling of their tennements there are some quite spectacular hits!!


----------



## mick2006

interesting to note that the large price capping order at 13.5c was just removed from the sell side, could it be that they have now had their fill and will let the stock trade where it wants to go.

I had a feeling that there might have been a bit of capping going on, but I thought they would leave the order in play all the way up to the release of the next drilling results.

Anyway its good to see the largest order on the sell side dissapear, will help things when the announcements start to come in.


----------



## flyboy77

Quite scary to see how lazy some punters are. Why rely on a person in cyber space whom you have never met (no disrespect to fellow posters/investors)?

But seriously everyone, do your own research, DD, whatever you choose to call it. Recognise that stocks such as FNT have HUGE risks but also (potentially) HUGE returns.

Don't 'bet' more than you can afford to lose. Understand the basic economics of (in this instance) large tonnage Cu, Au plays and what is required to actually bring such a project to production.

Look at the company, its directors, their history, their connections and knowledge of the locality in which they operate; the company's cash and debt, its spending rate and its ability to raise finance.

Also, the political risks involved with the location of project....the list is endless.

Bottom line..... caveat emptor!

ps I do like Frontier


----------



## bean

flyboy77 said:


> Quite scary to see how lazy some punters are. Why rely on a person in cyber space whom you have never met (no disrespect to fellow posters/investors)?
> 
> But seriously everyone, do your own research, DD, whatever you choose to call it. Recognise that stocks such as FNT have HUGE risks but also (potentially) HUGE returns.
> 
> Don't 'bet' more than you can afford to lose. Understand the basic economics of (in this instance) large tonnage Cu, Au plays and what is required to actually bring such a project to production.
> 
> Look at the company, its directors, their history, their connections and knowledge of the locality in which they operate; the company's cash and debt, its spending rate and its ability to raise finance.
> 
> Also, the political risks involved with the location of project....the list is endless.
> 
> Bottom line..... caveat emptor!
> 
> ps I do like Frontier




Everyone will sell when I say I have some,  but I am a MMN player and they have a bit of FNT but I know there resourse is good and will be better than people think (not to say I will not sell if I have to or buy more)


----------



## Spaghetti

flyboy77 said:


> Quite scary to see how lazy some punters are. Why rely on a person in cyber space whom you have never met (no disrespect to fellow posters/investors)?
> 
> But seriously everyone, do your own research, DD, whatever you choose to call it. Recognise that stocks such as FNT have HUGE risks but also (potentially) HUGE returns.
> 
> Don't 'bet' more than you can afford to lose. Understand the basic economics of (in this instance) large tonnage Cu, Au plays and what is required to actually bring such a project to production.
> 
> Look at the company, its directors, their history, their connections and knowledge of the locality in which they operate; the company's cash and debt, its spending rate and its ability to raise finance.
> 
> Also, the political risks involved with the location of project....the list is endless.
> 
> Bottom line..... caveat emptor!
> 
> ps I do like Frontier





I am not sure why people are so concerned about what is hapening on this thread. I see far worse on others on stock threads yet no comments. I find it a bit patronising that you would presume everyone buys based on just comments but fail to indicate where the information is misleading.

I do have short term concerns about Australians allergy to investing in countries like PNG. However Australians dont have to buy the end product and those that will, eg China etc will go to the cheapest supplier and will not favour Australian resources the same we seem to do. 

As Australian overworked ports slow down our growth, send negative messages to purchasers worldwide resulting in cancelled contracts and the labour cost/shortage worsens then of course these new markets become economically viable when coupled with high commodity prices. Afterall the western world had a recent allergy to China and yet now is all but beholden to her.

It is a common theme in many write ups in various press that these types of mining companies find listing on European or Canadian markets to be the only option to find support because of Australians allergies. So perhaps we should stop talking down these markets and join in the rest of the western world and see beyond our shores. Because the rest of the world just doesn't see us being the centre of the mining universe as we seem to.


----------



## mick2006

nice post there Spaghetti, I agree Australian investors place too much of a discount on mining companies outside our Country.  But what everyone will come to learn is Australia is fast depleting their vast resources, and except for coal and iron ore are not finding enough large scale deposits worth spending the huge amount of money to get them into production. 

It has been a while since Australia has found a large 500 million tonnes plus base metal project within our borders.

With the China, India now buying into grassroot exploration so they can control where the finished product ends up it puts companies outside Australia at a big advantage once they sure up those big discoveries.

The Chinese through development of the huge Ramu Ramu Nickel mine in PNG(not far from Kodu, Elo) have shown they are willing to spend significant amounts of money to assure their Country's future resource supplies.

Which puts companies such as FNT,MGO and their projects firmly in crosshairs of overseas Country's and Investors.

As Peter McNeil was saying it is a battle for credability for smaller resource companies in Australia that focus outside our borders.  But he also stated he believed the tide would turn, starting with the latest resource upgrade from Kodu.

One final point no-one complains that Lihir Gold is digging up huge amounts of gold from PNG, which shows that the fight for credability can be won it will just take time!!


----------



## JackC

flyboy77 said:
			
		

> Does anyone know how long after the individual holes are released will the Company release a revised JORC resource for Kodu?






			
				flyboy77 said:
			
		

> Quite scary to see how lazy some punters are. Why rely on a person in cyber space whom you have never met (no disrespect to fellow posters/investors)?




Flyboy - had to laugh when I noticed your above comments. Don't take this personally, but is this not a case of "Pot, Kettle, Black"?

Personally, I have done my own research, aswell as followed this thread in its entirety. The comments made on this thread are not supposed to be taken literally but are mearly a means of sharing your views with other holders or potential holders.

I wish you luck with your betting!


----------



## UPKA

what puzzles me is why is FNT listed in germany? as far as i know its concentrated on industrial stocks not materials? if they really wanted to rise more capital n attract attention u would think that they'll get listed in North America instead. from looking at the presentations n radio podcast from the MD, I dont find the management particularly confident, i have no reason to suspect this, js a feeling. bt again in a mining company management isnt as important as the resources they have, sitting on huge deposits like this, even a half fool can make it run!! .....


----------



## mick2006

morning JackC, the latest resource upgrade is due out around 20th June give or take a couple of days, as per info from Peter McNeil.

Just trawling through some more FNT news it seems that we should be expecting some more assays from the trenching and sampling campaign at the Bukuam Project.  Possibly late June/early July, going through some of the recent/historical results from the area this is another piece of news that could become a market mover as there has been some very good gold hits from the area previously.

Also for those interested there was a good article about the future pricing of molybdenum which is one of the metal associated with the Kodu/Elo prospects.  Anything that adds value could only be good.  

http://energy.seekingalpha.com/article/37364

well gotta head off to work, hopefully the lure of upcoming drilling results will shield us FNT holders to some degree from this short term market correction.


----------



## UPKA

mick2006 said:


> morning JackC, the latest resource upgrade is due out around 20th June give or take a couple of days, as per info from Peter McNeil.
> 
> Just trawling through some more FNT news it seems that we should be expecting some more assays from the trenching and sampling campaign at the Bukuam Project.  Possibly late June/early July, going through some of the recent/historical results from the area this is another piece of news that could become a market mover as there has been some very good gold hits from the area previously.
> 
> Also for those interested there was a good article about the future pricing of molybdenum which is one of the metal associated with the Kodu/Elo prospects.  Anything that adds value could only be good.
> 
> http://energy.seekingalpha.com/article/37364
> 
> well gotta head off to work, hopefully the lure of upcoming drilling results will shield us FNT holders to some degree from this short term market correction.




as said in another thread in this forum, Moly is the next hot material. especially if companies have decided to replace their underground pipes with Moly pipes, will see the price soar even higher. and dont forget MGO has loads of this, the hard part would be digging them out.


----------



## flyboy77

JackC said:


> Flyboy - had to laugh when I noticed your above comments. Don't take this personally, but is this not a case of "Pot, Kettle, Black"?
> 
> Personally, I have done my own research, aswell as followed this thread in its entirety. The comments made on this thread are not supposed to be taken literally but are mearly a means of sharing your views with other holders or potential holders.
> 
> I wish you luck with your betting!




JackC - why is it pot, kettle, black?

I didn't suggest every poster knows nothing, does no research......moreover, you know nothing of me, my work or what I know. 

Sensitive souls abound in cyber space.


----------



## JackC

flyboy77 said:


> JackC - why is it pot, kettle, black?
> 
> I didn't suggest every poster knows nothing, does no research......moreover, you know nothing of me, my work or what I know.
> 
> Sensitive souls abound in cyber space.






> Does anyone know how long after the individual holes are released will the Company release a revised JORC resource for Kodu?






> Quite scary to see how lazy some punters are. Why rely on a person in cyber space whom you have never met (no disrespect to fellow posters/investors)?




Flyboy - It's not a question of being sensitive, I just found it amusing that you could ask for information (which has been posted numerous times on this thread anyway) & then have the audacity to call people lazy for not doing their own research & for beleiving what people write in cyberspace. I know you wern't aiming your comments at anyone in particular but can you not see how "two-faced" this appears!


----------



## mick2006

Anyone just catch that 250k buy order that allmost took out the 13c mark.  It was immediatlely followed by a 500k plus sell order at 13c.  Does anyone else feel like the price is being capped around the 13c level, would be interested to hear holders thoughts.


----------



## rico01

mick2006 said:


> Anyone just catch that 250k buy order that allmost took out the 13c mark.  It was immediatlely followed by a 500k plus sell order at 13c.  Does anyone else feel like the price is being capped around the 13c level, would be interested to hear holders thoughts.




Just maybe!!!
It,s Bell potter and clients offloading some of the 25 million shares they took up just 2 weeks ago cso everytime it gets to 13.5: more sellers move in 


It fits there unloading stock


----------



## UPKA

how much did bell porter got the placement at? was it 13c? if so i dont think they r making any profit at all...


----------



## Spaghetti

Well these dire warnings without basis or supported with fact on this thread coupled with what you suggest, maybe soemone doesn't want it to move.


----------



## rub92me

mick2006 said:


> anyone just catch that 250k buy order that allmost took out the 13c mark.  It was immediatlely followed by a 500k plus sell order at 13c.  Does anyone else feel like the price is being capped around the 13c level, would be interested to hear holders thoughts.



Dunno about capping, but I'd see that as a good sign for the medium term if larger players are involved. Next thing to watch out for is a quick gap up (if it happens) to trap the smaller players. Then we'll know. Until then it's a waiting game


----------



## Sean K

Spaghetti said:


> Well these dire warnings without basis or supported with fact on this thread coupled with what you suggest, maybe soemone doesn't want it to move.



Spagbol, There have been no dire warnings here that I have seen, mearly individual opinions backed up with facts where possible. There is basis to provide comment on the potential of this company not comming through with the goods. It's a low cap explorer in PNG. There are risks! I haven't seen any obvious ramping either. I personally don't understand capping too well, but the 500K sell there looks dodgy to me. Conspiracy theorists might have influenced me. Let's all keep an objective, logical head here! End rant.


----------



## mick2006

I would find it strange if you take what is a rather large chunk in a placement 500k plus at 13c only to sell it at the same price a couple of weeks later.  The only reason I question this is the order is only put in when the shareprice looks like going on a bit of a run.  The same thing happened when the announcement came out on monday, the order only came in when 13.5c was underthreat.

Would be interesting to see what would happen if someone took out that order, whether we would see follow up sell orders or if the stock went on a bit of a run.

Where's YT i'm sure he has a few spare $$$ to take out that order


----------



## Spaghetti

kennas said:


> Spagbol, There have been no dire warnings here that I have seen, mearly individual opinions backed up with facts where possible. There is basis to provide comment on the potential of this company not comming through with the goods. It's a low cap explorer in PNG. There are risks! I haven't seen any obvious ramping either. I personally don't understand capping too well, but the 500K sell there looks dodgy to me. Conspiracy theorists might have influenced me. Let's all keep an objective, logical head here! End rant.




I think that people saying (not suggesting) that people have bought this stock because of this thread only is without fact or basis. End of my rant.


----------



## INORE

This all feels bitter-sweet to me.  Its good that there are large buy orders coming through but at the same time it feels that a large percentage of holders are going to be pretty much on the same level playing field as far as the price they got into FNT, which to me may mean that the longer it stays in this range of 13c the quicker holders may want to get out, say if the SP rose to 16c+ as they have had there money sitting there without doing much for quite some time....and there has been some reasonably large daily volumes.    Does anyone else have this good/bad gut feeling?


----------



## dj_420

all there is is a large number of stale investors wanting money back, prob people who bought and chased it up to 50 cents last year.

once these decks are cleared new interest is brought in, see some fundamental changed such as JORC upgrade then we will see movement.

if top 20 shareholders hold over 50% shares then only 50 odd million tradeable, upon new interest been generated would very quickly flush these old stale holders out.


----------



## kgee

mick2006 said:


> I would find it strange if you take what is a rather large chunk in a placement 500k plus at 13c only to sell it at the same price a couple of weeks later.  The only reason I question this is the order is only put in when the shareprice looks like going on a bit of a run.  The same thing happened when the announcement came out on monday, the order only came in when 13.5c was underthreat.
> 
> Would be interesting to see what would happen if someone took out that order, whether we would see follow up sell orders or if the stock went on a bit of a run.
> 
> Where's YT i'm sure he has a few spare $$$ to take out that order




Its this arguement that makes me hesitant to suggest that capping is happening here
It seems such a risky business I mean if somebody did come over the top of them (go YT. ha ha)they could lose a lot of money ,well if not lose money they'd have to fork out a lot more to re-establish their position, a calculated risk maybe
But then it could be more simple with someone reducing their risk and taking some money off the table especially with the dow losing 180 points over the last 2 days
Don't get me wrong I'm not adverse to the idea of capping it would be great if this was the case as I've been able to pick up a small package at 12.5 over the last couple of days
good luck everyone


----------



## mick2006

I think the last couple of days have been quite positive there has been every reason to sell down and FNT has remained stable and is actually up today.  In terms of trading in FNT I would say there would only be a tiny portion of the market that actually hold shares currently.  

When it comes to the micro cap explorers the money follows the news and as yet we haven't even started receiving the news.  What may happen over the coming weeks/months is money may flow FNT's way due to the amount of newsflow and if that is the case it will far outweigh the small portion of investors wanting to get out.

There is always "hot" stocks that grab investors attention and no matter what is going on in the market they always run higher.  Now the money invested in these "hot" stocks always slush around according to the news.  And if the newsflow is good and the market catches on their is no reason FNT can't become one of the "hot" stocks.  

Recently there has been companies such as MPO that are "hot" only to see the shareprice drift as the money flows elsewhere.

Anyway these are just my thoughts!!


----------



## rico01

OK!
  we,ll put it to the test  the 500,000 order that is
just see what happens.just can,t seem to buy enough
  Well did you see that as soon as that 500000 went through another 500000 magically appeared on the sell side


----------



## INORE

rico01 said:


> OK!
> we,ll put it to the test  the 500,000 order that is
> just see what happens.just can,t seem to buy enough
> Well did you see that as soon as that 500000 went through another 500000 magically appeared on the sell side




wow, you got some balls there rico....thanks for that $65000 experiment....is that some automated trading thing happening??? is amazing....


----------



## mick2006

so was that your order rico01?
Well now I have no idea what is going on, whether someone is just selling down a stale holding, someone selling down from the Bell Potters placement, or someone capping the price?


----------



## rico01

I could turn it into a $2500 experiment by selling back @12.5 but  I think we have some short term potential with fnt Hopefully it will be long term potential


----------



## mick2006

very very strange the new large sell order at 13c is 584,577 running scenarios through that little brain of mine to try and figure why the strange non-uniform order size's.

Anyone any ideas?

Well Rico welcome to the 500k plus club and no that is not me selling down or capping the price!!


----------



## rico01

mick2006 said:


> very very strange the new large sell order at 13c is 584,577 running scenarios through that little brain of mine to try and figure why the strange non-uniform order size's.
> 
> Anyone any ideas?
> 
> Well Rico welcome to the 500k plus club and no that is not me selling down or capping the price!!




I think they are trying not to make it so obvious using unusual sell numbers
 so as not to alert everyone


----------



## mick2006

I guess there would only be one way to test either the resolve or how deep the pockets of the seller are, that would be for someone to take out the current large sell order at 13c.  If another re-appeared then it must be one of the top 20 selling down and it wouldn't be long before there was a change in substantial holding notice.

So anyone out there got a few spare $$$ (once again where is YT when you need him)


----------



## INORE

If it was price capping, wouldnt a way to test this be to do the opposite...ie. sell the 500,000 parcel at 12.5 and see if a new buy order for 500,000 at 12.5c comes back?

mind you i dont know how anyone makes a profit with this scenario....


----------



## rico01

To 
 anyone that is interested FNT is putting on a presentation here at the gold coast next week at the Gold Coast REsources Showcase 0n friday 15th  of june at the marriot hotelhttp://www.verticalevents.com.au there are a number of company,s presenting so if you live close , it,s also frrreeee  so no money involved


----------



## mick2006

interesting to note that there is only 15 people on the most recent top 20 list that have holding big enough to sell down in the volume seen today.  I'm going to give Peter McNeil an email to see if he knows about any of the substantial shareholders selling down their holdings.


----------



## surfingman

This is a speculative stock anything can happen here. Don't be surprised if share price doesn't move far for quite some time.... ( I'm not saying it won't have a gain by the end of month or early July, just don't be disappointed if it doesn't ). 

There is plenty of drilling happening over the next 2 years to see what FNT is sitting on, this will be watched closely for prospective traders and investors alike...

Until a great JORC resource is confirmed be it the end of the month or a 12 months time the SP could do absolutely anything in my opinion.... I would like to see a breaking and holding above .14 in the short term but will hold this for medium term at this stage.

Just my opinion everyone is entitled to there own..


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

Hey guys,

Sorry have had honours research thesis's due last 2 weeks, exams coming up, bout of the flu, arghhhhhhhhhhhh whens a fella sposed to make a buck? lol

The problem with FNT is that theres no big top 20, ie with YML top 20 hold 75%-80% so the market only has 25%-20% to play with,

Where as with FNT I'd say top 20 hold like 30%, Mick if you can PM me the top 20 list it would be nice, I'll check to see if I recognise any of the players, 

So I'd say we're going to have to chew through another 20m shares at this level (only $2.6m whose game, Rico?  before we have a proper changing of the guard,

FNT is stock that has so much upside, yet is encountering huge levels of resistance, I don't know what its going to take for it to overcome it, but it's gonna be alot, also I think Bell Potter actually placed the 25m shares with their clients, they got them at 13c but with fee opies trading at 2.8c avg so really they got the stock for 10.5c or less.

Guys do like I have, put FNT into your bottom draw and wait for the drill results at Elo, JORC + Feasibility at Kodu and other stuff happen.

Patience is a virtue that will be rewared, NPV = probably $2-$3 so I'm happy to wait!


----------



## mick2006

Just a quick update from Peter McNeil in response to the erratic trading in FNT shares over the last couple of days, large sells being filled and then replaced by another large sell order.


Hello Peter,

Just wondering if you have received word of any of your substantial Top 20 shareholders selling down their holdings.  There has been some strange activity in the last couple of days regarding large 500,000 plus sell orders being filled and then immediately being replaced.  It has happened 3-4 tmes in the last couple of days and as their is only 17 people with holdings of 1 million or over, I was just wondering whether anyone has handed in a change of substantial holdings notice.


Regards

Michael


Hi Michael

No news. If the price were a bit higher Id say could be placees from the entitlements issue, but price today is a bit low for them?

I don’t know any of them.

I find it ‘interesting’ when the new Inferred Resource is so close (relatively) to release.

Cheers Peter



Peter McNeil

Managing Director

Frontier Resources Ltd


----------



## mick2006

Holy Crap have a read of the following article taken from the sydney morning herald this morning, we know via Peter McNeil that Newcrest were sniffing around FNT and wanted data on their PNG projects.  Could it be one of FNT projects that Newcrest is after?


Newcrest may cut the hedge for $1.5b
Email Print Normal font Large font Barry FitzGerald
June 8, 2007

Advertisement
AdvertisementAUSTRALIA'S biggest gold producer, Newcrest , has its revenue-sapping gold hedge book under the microscope, raising the prospect of a big rights issue to cover the $1.5 billion cost of a complete dehedging exercise.

The market reacted warmly to the prospect by driving Newcrest shares up 29c, or 1.2 per cent, to $23.90 after the dehedging possibility was raised by Newcrest managing director Ian Smith after he addressed the Melbourne Mining Club lunch at the Town Hall.

Dehedging by the world's big goldminers is under way on a grand scale in expectation that the gold price will continue to strengthen. Investors are demanding dehedged company profiles after gold's return to favour in recent years triggered massive hedge book losses.

Lihir has beaten Newcrest to the punch in the local market . It recently raised $1.2 billion, mainly to close out its hedge book and repay a gold loan.

Mr Smith said Newcrest was looking at all hedge book options. The aim would be to liberate currently forgone revenue under the group's bad hedges to "put us in a position where we could pursue all of the growth opportunities that are being presented to us".

He said the growth options were beyond the four previously outlined at the group's existing operations. "The four growth projects can be covered from internal cash. But there are other opportunities on top of those projects as well," Mr Smith said.

*[B]One of those additional growth opportunities is the acquisition of a mystery gold/copper property in the Pacific Rim, first alluded to by Mr Smith in August last year.

"It's just been a longer negotiation than a lot of people expected. I can assure you that we are putting all efforts into concluding that discussion. It is just a little too sensitive just at the moment to talk about any details," Mr Smith said of the mystery property.

Analysts assume the property is an advanced but overlooked gold/copper orebody to which Newcrest can apply its skill base as the operator of large-scale, low-grade operations*[/B]


----------



## Pommiegranite

mick2006 said:


> Holy Crap have a read of the following article taken from the sydney morning herald this morning, we know via Peter McNeil that Newcrest were sniffing around FNT and wanted data on their PNG projects. Could it be one of FNT projects that Newcrest is after?
> 
> 
> Newcrest may cut the hedge for $1.5b
> Email Print Normal font Large font Barry FitzGerald
> June 8, 2007
> 
> Advertisement
> AdvertisementAUSTRALIA'S biggest gold producer, Newcrest , has its revenue-sapping gold hedge book under the microscope, raising the prospect of a big rights issue to cover the $1.5 billion cost of a complete dehedging exercise.
> 
> The market reacted warmly to the prospect by driving Newcrest shares up 29c, or 1.2 per cent, to $23.90 after the dehedging possibility was raised by Newcrest managing director Ian Smith after he addressed the Melbourne Mining Club lunch at the Town Hall.
> 
> Dehedging by the world's big goldminers is under way on a grand scale in expectation that the gold price will continue to strengthen. Investors are demanding dehedged company profiles after gold's return to favour in recent years triggered massive hedge book losses.
> 
> Lihir has beaten Newcrest to the punch in the local market . It recently raised $1.2 billion, mainly to close out its hedge book and repay a gold loan.
> 
> Mr Smith said Newcrest was looking at all hedge book options. The aim would be to liberate currently forgone revenue under the group's bad hedges to "put us in a position where we could pursue all of the growth opportunities that are being presented to us".
> 
> He said the growth options were beyond the four previously outlined at the group's existing operations. "The four growth projects can be covered from internal cash. But there are other opportunities on top of those projects as well," Mr Smith said.
> 
> *[B]One of those additional growth opportunities is the acquisition of a mystery gold/copper property in the Pacific Rim, first alluded to by Mr Smith in August last year.*
> 
> *"It's just been a longer negotiation than a lot of people expected. I can assure you that we are putting all efforts into concluding that discussion. It is just a little too sensitive just at the moment to talk about any details," Mr Smith said of the mystery property.*
> 
> *Analysts assume the property is an advanced but overlooked gold/copper orebody to which Newcrest can apply its skill base as the operator of large-scale, low-grade operations*[/b]





Well spooted Mick!

Is Newcrest referring to FNT. Any others fit the mould?

_1."_*a mystery gold/copper property in the Pacific Rim, first alluded to by Mr Smith in August last year." - WHAT DID HE ALLUDE TO LAST YEAR?*

2. _"_*It is just a little too sensitive just at the moment to talk about any details"  - KODA (KOKADU TRAIL)?*

Surely its in FNT's (and shareholders') best interests for no takover until drilling has been completed on Koda and Elo.

I reckon is FNT were to strike a deal now...it would only be a JV. They know what they have got and wouldn't sell out cheap.... I hope


----------



## dj_420

wow guys!

yt this could be more than just a winner!

newcrest could snap these guys up very quickly, we will just have to wait till JORC then see any developments from there. IMO if FNT can prove up 200 mt at the same grades or better (including higher grade core) then we could have a potential target.


----------



## mick2006

another positive article from Rio Tinto in regards to their preference to base metal exploration outside Australia.  So for all those ASX listed explorers with major projects outside Australia good times ahead as the majors are now focussing outside our borders for the next major discovery.


Australia 'harder to explore for metals'
Email Print Normal font Large font June 7, 2007 - 2:04PM


Major miner Rio Tinto Ltd says the ease of exploring for base and precious metals outside of Australia led to the company greatly reducing its greenfield program in the country.

Rio Tinto head of exploration Eric Finlayson said the company had been reducing its greenfield exploration in Australia since the 1990s in favour of easier offshore options.

"Rio Tinto commenced a process as far back as 1994 to substantially reduce its greenfield effort in Australia in favour of explorable outcrop offshore," Mr Finlayson told delegates at the Association of Mining and Exploration Companies (AMEC) conference in Perth.

"Commodities like copper and a number of others are primarily explored overseas rather than Australia because exploration conditions here are hard, are difficult.

Mr Finlayson said the focus in Australia would be tailored towards bulk commodities.

"We're exploring here for the commodities that make us a lot of money here and those are the bulk commodities - iron ore, bauxite and coal," Mr Finlayson said.

"That really is the pedigree of the country as far as we're concerned.

"Here in Australia, outside of the Hammersley Basin (Western Australia), outcropping world class orebodies are getting pretty hard to find, and exploring through deep cover is not a particularly rewarding gain."


----------



## UPKA

does newcrest have any projects in PNG? "Newcrest can apply its skill base as the operator of large-scale, low-grade operations" sounded like either FNT or MGO, at this stage is more like MGO as FNT hasn't even submitted any thing to newcrest yet. bt can be anyone really depending on the price.


----------



## Fool

Peter McNeil said that Newcrest were sniffing around, but nothing solid on offer.

I was digging around for Fiji based projects as the article suggested, and could only find Emperor Resources (EMP) that fitted the bill.

So possibly Newcrest is not actually looking at partnering with FNT.

I wouldn't read too much into that article


----------



## Sean K

Fool said:


> Peter McNeil said that Newcrest were sniffing around, but nothing solid on offer.
> 
> I was digging around for Fiji based projects as the article suggested, and could only find Emperor Resources (EMP) that fitted the bill.
> 
> So possibly Newcrest is not actually looking at partnering with FNT.
> 
> I wouldn't read too much into that article



EMP have sold their Fiji mine to a private company. It could still be a transfer of that, perhaps. They have an operation in PNG though. I was thinking OGD as another option, although it's pretty small scale for NCM. Anything on Bougainville? I think NCM would be going for something with over 2m oz potential, and I can't think of any that size. 

I think it's a long shot that it would be FNT. They're too early on in exploration/development perhaps. That's based on a very solid hunch of the way NCM operate.  Maybe they're going to buy LGL??


----------



## Ruprect

Could be either MGO or FNT, i dont mind which one, i hold both - actually, no id prefer FNT. 

Maybe its none, anyone know of any major copper/gold explorers in the area? Gold Aura - GOA? Good gold finds, but i didnt think they had copper. I note the article said gold/copper - whereas MGO and FNT are more copper/gold. 

MGO are more advanced and at this stage have a larger defined resource. But they have also said that they are not going to sell cheaply, and prefer to take it as far as they can to add value to the project. They have done that, but also have other things planned for the year including Pre Feas later this month. I think MGO might be open to a Chinese interest in the medium term.

Whichever it is though will lead to a flow on for the other, both similar projects, and would show confidence in PNG. If its another one around the area, its still not going to hurt. FNT is prime for a deal, and will be even more so once a resource upgrade comes in.


----------



## mick2006

agreed it doesn't state anywhere that it is FNT, but still positive that the big boys are sniffing around.  Even if it doesn't pan out to be FNT this time its good to know that even though the average investor doesn't have FNT on their radar that the larger resource companies want to be keep up to date on whats going on.

I also like what Rio Tinto said in terms of their base metal exploration focus is now outside Australia, which puts not only FNT but every overseas based explorer on notice if they find something the big boys will be coming!!!


----------



## vert

well now we have a 500k buy order placed at 0.125, is this the capper topping up ? anyway thanks to who ever this might be as i have topped up more myself at a lower price than i thought i would get.


----------



## mickqld

kennas said:


> EMP have sold their Fiji mine to a private company. It could still be a transfer of that, perhaps. They have an operation in PNG though. I was thinking OGD as another option, although it's pretty small scale for NCM. Anything on Bougainville? I think NCM would be going for something with over 2m oz potential, and I can't think of any that size.
> 
> I think it's a long shot that it would be FNT. They're too early on in exploration/development perhaps. That's based on a very solid hunch of the way NCM operate.  Maybe they're going to buy LGL??





Just throwing up another one Peninsula Minerals have a gold project in Fiji called Raki Raki. Seeing as how they are about to bed down their U aquisitions from PMH maybe a selloff of this project to Newcrest??????


----------



## Sean K

mickqld said:


> Just throwing up another one Peninsula Minerals have a gold project in Fiji called Raki Raki. Seeing as how they are about to bed down their U aquisitions from PMH maybe a selloff of this project to Newcrest??????



Might be scraping the bottom of the barrel for ideas here Mick  The Raki Raki project's a 50% JV with Geopacific and I think they've only put 2 drill holes into. Maybe they know something we don't. 

All this speculation is mildly amusing but we could be really pushing it to keep interest in FNT. Nature of the beast I suppose. Most of this discussion should probably be in the NCM thread, not here.


----------



## rico01

another 500,000 just went through. I wonder if the capper wiill come along and put another  big lot 4 sale


----------



## UPKA

a 500k share order has js been filled, looks like the capper is moving back in? lol i think its more likely for the chinese to make a move than newcrest, either that, or they buy a large chunk of shares in the company to keep it under their control.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

UPKA said:


> does newcrest have any projects in PNG? "Newcrest can apply its skill base as the operator of large-scale, low-grade operations" sounded like either FNT or MGO, at this stage is more like MGO as FNT hasn't even submitted any thing to newcrest yet. bt can be anyone really depending on the price.




Get your facts straight guys,

Newcrest want a large low scale Copper/*Gold * deposit not Copper/*Moly*

MGO = Copper/*Moly*

FNT = Copper/*Gold *

So only one of these is a candiate for a Copper/*Gold * acquisition, not saying it is FNT but its not MGO!


----------



## mick2006

hey guys have been away from the computer all morning, just wondering if after the large order was filled at 13c was it straight away replaced by another large sell?

So was it anyone from ASF that bought the 500k chunk, if so welcome to the club!


----------



## INORE

hmmmm...if i was a large company with some spare cash and was eyeing of a smaller company or companies for a JV or some sought of offer on their assets....would I have the business savvy to keep capping the price of my target until a deal was made????


----------



## rico01

mick2006 said:


> hey guys have been away from the computer all morning, just wondering if after the large order was filled at 13c was it straight away replaced by another large sell?
> 
> So was it anyone from ASF that bought the 500k chunk, if so welcome to the club!




Yes the order was replaced about 3 or 4 mins after with an order to sell 477000 How many more can they drop onto the market


----------



## vert

mick i think it took about 10 min for the next large sell order to be placed, dont know how long they can hold this up. pretty good buying strength on a big down day.


----------



## Pommiegranite

According to this report....its not FNT that Newcrest want.

I reckon it would have been to early for us FNT holders to get full benefit from a takeover.


----------



## mick2006

interesting to see that the seller took a little while to come in with the sell order and it wasn't as big this time below 500k if only just.  Maybe we might just be close to seeing the end of the sell down, capping or whatever the hell is going on.

Like I said before even if it turns out not to be FNT in Newcrests sights, take comfort that they are asking for data sets on the PNG projects, on top of the perceived Chinese interest in the Pacific Region including PNG(from Bloomberg Report).

As a few members have been saying perhaps it is too early for FNT to seek JV's as they don't know exactly what they have yet themselves.  And they certainly will be able to present a stronger case when the time comes if they have 500mt + in the resource bank.

I get the feeling that Peter and FNT are not pursuing JV's etc but have been approached from several fronts and are deflecting the interest untill they know more about the projects ( that is my opinion anyway)

Would be interested to hear what the holders think?

Is it too early for a JV or sale of any of the projects?

Should FNT be pursuing their options in regard to ownership of there projects?


----------



## surfingman

I believe that after a resource estimate is established the company could be in a great position to sell a property off if the price is high enough.

FNT said a JV is not is their best interest at present and they are going to put together a data set to send to Newcrest wouldn't this mean purchasing either land or a share of FNT?


----------



## Ken

I think at present we are getting into FNT at rock bottom prices, for the fact that they are just at the beginning.

In my eyes, FNT is at the start of the rainbow.

If you were to draw a timeline for FNT, it begins now.


----------



## henry vanderhave

looks like fiji is the target for ncm.thats the way the cookie has crumbled.man.pmo----still holding and will continue


----------



## Pommiegranite

surfingman said:


> I believe that after a resource estimate is established the company could be in a great position to sell a property off if the price is high enough.
> 
> FNT said a JV is not is their best interest at present and they are going to put together a data set to send to Newcrest wouldn't this mean purchasing either land or a share of FNT?




Regarding FNT's position on JVs, I quote an email from Peter McNeil which I received on Monday:

"We are seeking JV partners, but not rushing to accept any. In many ways it is the reverse of their normal ‘tyre kicking’. This policy is the same as it has been since listing. We have a large tenement portfolio and once the ELAs are finally granted in PNG (very soon I hope now) it may be ultimately fiscally too much for us. We are however planning on keeping what we feel has the best potential to move Frontier  forward for short and longer term potential."


----------



## Mousie

henry vanderhave said:


> looks like fiji is the target for ncm.thats the way the cookie has crumbled.man.pmo----still holding and will continue




LOL henry, bit off topic here but when I first saw your avatar I almost mistook you for snake - he's another ASF member. Was very surprised he'd be interested in small caps like FNT! LOL


----------



## PBH

mick2006 said:


> Just wondering if you have received word of any of your substantial Top 20 shareholders selling down their holdings.  There has been some strange activity in the last couple of days regarding large 500,000 plus sell orders being filled and then immediately being replaced.  It has happened 3-4 tmes in the last couple of days and as their is only 17 people with holdings of 1 million or over, I was just wondering whether anyone has handed in a change of substantial holdings notice.





I'm guessing some of the big boys have managed to obtain a few details of the upcoming Inferred Resource report, and didn't particularly like what they saw. 

Sadly (for us small guys) this kind of thing happens quite frequently and there isn't a hell of a lot the ASX can do about it.

Fingers crossed I'm wrong of course.....


----------



## dj_420

PBH said:


> I'm guessing some of the big boys have managed to obtain a few details of the upcoming Inferred Resource report, and didn't particularly like what they saw.
> 
> Sadly (for us small guys) this kind of thing happens quite frequently and there isn't a hell of a lot the ASX can do about it.
> 
> Fingers crossed I'm wrong of course.....




what you are eluding to is insider trading, and although it does happen if news had leaked and was not good there would be a lot more downside pressure than there currently is.


----------



## mick2006

PBH said:


> I'm guessing some of the big boys have managed to obtain a few details of the upcoming Inferred Resource report, and didn't particularly like what they saw.
> 
> Sadly (for us small guys) this kind of thing happens quite frequently and there isn't a hell of a lot the ASX can do about it.
> 
> Fingers crossed I'm wrong of course.....





Hi PBH,

From all the dealings I have had with Peter he seems very confident that the resource upgrade will be substantial to the point the market will have to sit up and take notice.  

So it doesn't seem to fit in with a major holder selling down, and when I quized him he stated that no major holder was selling down, do to the lack of a change of substantial holding notice.

As we fast approach a long weekend our little battler FNT has coped very well in the face of a world wide selloff, and if it wasn't for the constant replacement of large sell orders at 13c would probably be a little higher heading into the weekend.

We now can turn our focus to the upcoming Kodu drilling results due early next week, with Monday a public holiday the news should be out either tuesday or wednesday.

It should give us a better indication of the magnitude of the upcoming resource upgrade.


----------



## rico01

PBH said:


> I'm guessing some of the big boys have managed to obtain a few details of the upcoming Inferred Resource report, and didn't particularly like what they saw.
> 
> Sadly (for us small guys) this kind of thing happens quite frequently and there isn't a hell of a lot the ASX can do about it.
> 
> Fingers crossed I'm wrong of course.....




ACCording to last years annual report the only people with a holding large enough  to hold the price down like they have is ANZ ltd with 16 million shares whether that has changed now. However sice the entitlements issue there is bellpotter and clients with 25 mill,& 2 parcels of 4 mill that were allotted on the 20th and 23th of may to take up some of the shortfall so only time will tell how many more shares they have to unload on us.


----------



## deftfear

I think we should all stop stressing so much about the short term capping, if it is even capping. FNT has been ranging in a tight range of late, and someone could quite easily make some money by buying at 12.5 and selling at 13 cents. This strategy could make over $2k by doing this, not bad for a couple of hours/ days work. There is a couple of weeks to go to get some more drilling results, till then everyone should sit tight.


----------



## Pommiegranite

YOUNG_TRADER said:


> Its downside is 12c 11.5c at most
> 
> 
> 
> *$13m Mkt Cap vs $500m+ NPV don't add up*
> 
> 
> Some more info about the other projects from FNT's web site see http://www.frontierresources.com.au/
> 
> 
> *Mt Likuruanga *
> 
> *The Bukuam Prospect *is located in a 5.5km long x 1km wide copper in stream sediment anomaly located adjacent to the eastern margin of the Esis-Sai intrusive granitoid complex. The prospect contains significant exploration potential that is now being assessed.
> Recent soil sampling by Frontier has defined major gold and copper anomalies (+ jarosite alteration) to the north and east of trenches containing high surface gold values in silicate-sulphide skarns.
> 
> Limited trenching almost 20 years ago returned *205m (non contiguous channel chips) of 1.9 g/t gold (incl. 55m of 5.8 g/t gold, incl. 5m of 13.1 g/t gold), 10m of 5.1 g/t gold and 70m of 1.7 g/t gold in different zones. In addition, grab and float samples in a separate area assay to 6.55 g/t gold + 230 g/t silver and remain to be evaluated.
> 
> Only 3 holes were drilled with results such as 6m of 2.2 g/t gold + 9.5 g/t silver + 1.2% zinc, 2m of 3.5 g/t gold + 9.5 g/t silver and 10m of 1.7 g/t gold + 2.7 g/t silver + 4.8% zinc (the 205m interval remains untested by drilling).
> 
> According to the Rio Tintogeologists who drilled it, “the gold grade in the skarn could increase towards the shear zone with a possible bonanza at the contact”.
> 
> The Esis porphyry copper deposit is situated on a NNW trending ridgeline, on the western flanks of the ~20km long x 6km wide Esis-Sai granitoid complex (opposite side to Bukuam). Mineralisation is in quartz-diorite and magnetite breccias. A resource has not been estimated, but a realistic exploration target is 150 to 300M tonnes grading 0.6% to 1.0% copper equivalent or better, from surface.
> 
> The mineralised zone is >1,300m long and ~700m wide, with a weighted copper average of 0.18% (and possibly leached, therefore with lower copper values near surface). A body 1,000m long and 100 to 150m wide was noted by BHP grading ~0.4% copper from 15 very shallow drill holes (average depth of 25m) and hand trenches. The holes were averaged over their entire length and included 21.6m of 0.50% copper and 30.3m of 0.41%, at opposite ends of the ridge, leaving the mineralized zone open to the north and south. One of the best results from the costeans was 90m of 0.40% copper with 20ppm molybdenum, within a magnetite breccia.
> 
> Four diamond holes (~152.6m each) were drilled to test the supergene, with best results of 152.6m grading 0.39% copper + 24ppm molybdenum and 152.4m of 0.28% copper + 12ppm molybdenum, with highest grades of 1.62% copper and 124 ppm molybdenum.
> 
> This target obviously requires significantly more exploration to evaluate its ultimate potential.
> 
> 
> A priority exploration target is an undrilled gold zone in soil at the Pele Prospect, located ~750m north of the northern end of Esis.
> 
> 
> Sudest
> The approximately 469km² ELA covers the first known hard rock gold mine in PNG, is proximal to the now closed, but highly successful >4Moz Misima Deposit / Mine,
> 
> Less than 10% of the gold in stream geochemistry strike length has even been cursorily evaluated by soil geochemistry or trenching, yet contains results to 151.2 g/t gold in outcrop, 2m of 104.5 g/t gold in trench, 260.0 g/t gold in float rock, 2,540 ppb gold in BLEG, 1.49 g/t gold in stream sediment and 387.0 g/t gold in pan-concentrate. Variably altered intrusive suites (similar to mineralised porphyry systems) and high-grade mesothermal veins offer attractive targets.
> 
> 
> 
> Basilaki
> 
> soil sampling (to 1.25 g/t gold), whacker ‘bedrock sampling' (to 21.0 g/t gold), rock chip (to 28.1 g/t gold in outcrop) and channel sampling (to 1.75 metres of 17.8 g/t gold plus 0.9% copper).
> 
> 
> 
> East New Britain
> The ELA covers about 2,055km² and limited bulldozer trenching at Doilene Prospect included 10.9m of 26.9 g/t gold (incl. 40cm of 136.4 g/t gold and 1.0m of 147.8 g/t gold), 2m of 16.9 g/t gold, 4m of 9.84 g/t gold, 3.5m of 5.14 g/t gold and 3m of 4.65 g/t gold. These trench anomalies have never been drilled. Visible gold and anomalous pan concentrate gold values are noted associated with an altered intrusive dyke and previous soil sampling was relatively limited. Scout drill testing is warranted.
> 
> A toxic element anomaly at Mali was defined over an 80 km² area associated with the Sikut caldera. The LK1 Breccia Prospect returned outcrop sampling up to 2.5m of 9.6 g/t gold with grab samples to 17.8 g/t gold. The Palang Hill Prospect is a 500m by 100m brecciated and veined zone with trenches to 12m of 2.64 g/t gold in the central part of the prospect and 15m of 2.13 g/t gold in the northern section of the area. A 2.5 m channel returned 9.66 g/t gold + 0.20% copper + 12 g/t silver. Alluvial platinoids (Pt, Pd) and gold occur in two adjacent tributaries [pan concentrates to 29.44 g/t gold (385ug), 22.7 g/t Pt (282ug) and 0.45 g/t Pd (5.5ug)] and there has been no follow-up in the 3 km² target area.
> 
> 
> 
> Central New Britain
> The Uasilau / Yau Yau porphyry copper molybdenum Prospect is an elongate ~9,000 x 2,500m zone of anomalous copper in region with variable ash cover and gold anomalism. There is a large associated area of advanced argillic alteration possibly representing unevaluated epithermal gold mineralisation potential. Gold analyses are limited, but where they exist, significant anomalous areas in soils and rock chips warrant follow up, in addition to the porphyry copper potential.
> 
> Located ~14km south of Uasilau, the Pelepuna Prospect is a zinc +/- gold skarn and un-drilled porphyry. Neither Uasilau nor Pelepuna have had ANY exploration conducted for about 25 years
> 
> 
> 
> AWARI
> 
> Miocene intrusive related porphyry copper-gold systems (approximately 101 km² ELA) at Awari are thought to be prospective for intrusive related [Porgera type(25Moz)] high-grade gold and bulk mineable deposits.
> 
> Five prospects were defined by using pan concentrates to 3,408 ug gold and BLEGs to 113 ppb gold, but only 1 has been followed up. Soils assayed up to 569 g/t gold, rocks to 7,100 g/t gold, channel chips to 7.75m of 15.7 g/t gold and from limited drilling, intercepts to 7.8m of 15.7 g/t gold.
> 
> The project has untested exploration potential requiring evaluation.
> 
> 
> 
> LEONARD SCHULTZ
> 
> This approximatly 1,186km² ELA is located on the northern edge of the central cordillera of PNG, straddling the Leonard Schultz Thrust Zone, proximal to the Frieda River porphyry copper and epithermal Prospects (>9M oz gold + 3 Mt copper) and covers a diverse suite of copper +/- gold rich intrusives, ultramafics and metamorphics.
> 
> The undrilled Kru Prospect is defined by gold in soils (to 51.1 g/t gold) over about 2,500 x up to 500m. Limited trenching include results include up to 5m of 12.33 g/t gold , 20m of 3.52 g/t gold, 15m of 3.70 g/t gold and 20m of 2.4 g/t gold.
> 
> Lateritic nickel has been documented in 2 auger holes located about 2km apart. Only 6 auger holes were drilled in the region in total and included 10.3m of 1.28% Ni and 9.6m of 1.30% Ni + 0.13%Co.
> 
> 
> 
> BULAGO
> 
> The Bulago ELA is about 365 km² contains very high gold grades associated with intrusives in narrow to moderate width structures.
> 
> Rock samples include: 197 g/t gold +363 g/t silver, 142 g/t gold + 108 g/t silver, 73 g/t gold, 108 g/t gold, 145 g/t gold . Outcrop samples include : 15m of 57.4 g/t gold, 6m of 72.2 g/t gold, 0.85m of 754 g/t gold, 2m of 188 g/t gold (re-assay of 220 g/t gold), 1.4m of 55 g/t gold +34 g/t silver.
> 
> 
> 
> JIMI VALLEY
> 
> The ELA has more than 18 named prospects. At Mul Mul, surface geochemical anomalies were never closed off and are 850m and 200m long respectively. Trenching revealed 16m of 0.8 g/t gold + 70 g/t silver + 2.5% copper + 2.2% lead + 6.4% zinc and 8m of 0.9 g/t gold + 126 g/t silver + 3.7% copper + 6.3% zinc. A soil sample near another trench with 6% copper + 16% zinc + 7 g/t silver ran 2.3 g/t gold.
> 
> Channel sampling of 5m of 13.2 g/t gold at Kolum-Togo Prospect with float samples to 2.9% copper. Several 2 to 5m zones at Weitah Ridge assay up to 7.3 g/t gold. Channel sampling resulted in 17m of 1.2 g/t gold. Mineralised brecciated rock with a clay matrix occurs in fault zones with rock chips assay to 0.5% zinc, 0.1% copper and 2 -3 oz silver/tonne at Kanska. The prospect has not been tested for gold. Shear hosted pyrite veins assay up to 3m of 2.7 g/t gold, and 20m of 2.4 g/t gold at Lower Rioron.
> 
> 
> And they have more projects in Tasmania!!!!!!!!!!*



*

Does anyone know as to when these licenses lapse? 

I can't seem to find this info on the FNT website.

Thanks*


----------



## petervan

Are these the same McNeil,s that are involved with Macmin.If they are it would be interesting to see how long between discovery and mine up and running.


----------



## Pommiegranite

petervan said:


> Are these the same McNeil,s that are involved with Macmin.If they are it would be interesting to see how long between discovery and mine up and running.





Yes it is the same Bob McNeil. Why? Have you got any dirt on him?

http://investing.businessweek.com/b...CapId=4484215&previousTitle=Macmin Silver Ltd.


----------



## petervan

Haven,t got any dirt but just seemed to take forever to get macmin up and running.I am still not sure if there got silver coming out the ground now ,but this goes back 10 years ago.


----------



## mick2006

you have to remember the main driving force behind FNT is not when they are going to mine anything out of the ground, it is defining exactly what they are sitting on.  It will be at least 2011 before they can get such a large tonnage mining operation up and running.

There will be alot of money to be made holding FNT shares based on the newsflow regarding drilling and resource upgrades, not just waiting around for them to start digging copper out of the ground.

The McNeils have a very good record in finding and defining large resource bases.  I remember reading that they were responsible for some huge Gold deposits in WA (will try and track down the details).

What you will find is that FNT will spend the next couple of years defining exactly what they are sitting on and then decide what is in the best interests of the company going forward (eg. selling off individual projects, JV's, or development by FNT).

The most important thing to remember is the resource drilling is the shareprice driver not the timeframe till mining.  The shareprice will move with the drill results and how GOOD/BAD they are!!!


----------



## mick2006

the following is taken from the Frontier website


Peter A. McNeil – Managing Director

Mr Peter McNeil, B.Sc. (1982) and M.Sc. (Geochemistry-1985) - University of Houston, has over 24 years professional corporate, managerial and exploration industry experience in Papua New Guinea, Australia, U.S.A. and Canada. He is a member of the Australian Institute of Geoscientists, the Society of Economic Geologists, the Society for Geology Applied to Mineral Deposits, the Society of Resource Geology and the Australian Institute of Company Directors.

Mr McNeil has extensive exploration and program management experience in Papua New Guinea (including the Lihir gold deposit), Tasmania and has worked in *Western Australia's NE Goldfields where he was consultant site geologist on the ‘discovery' holes of both the Nimary (Eagle Mining) and Sunrise Dam (Delta Gold) gold ore bodies, that became the largest and second largest pure gold discoveries in Australia during the 1990's*


----------



## Pommiegranite

Mick,

I'm trying to get an idea of the capex involved in contructing a mine at Kodu. I'm aware that a lot of the resource is close to ground level, but are we talking 1 billion AUD, like the numbers being put forward on the MGO thread.

MGO have an estimated 600 million tonne + CU resource and its still up in the air whether a mine would be feasible even at this resource size.

With Kodu having anywhere between 100-200 million tonnes, as you can see the capex will be crucial in determining as to whether FNT can attract investors.

I'm aware that FNT have other projects, but this is irrelevent as each would require its own mine.

Please put me straight


----------



## Ruprect

I think that we dont know how much it will cost to develop a mine. The money that is being talked about on MGO thread is just speculation. We dont know what it will cost until they do the study.

The real question is whether there will be a long term demand for copper/gold/moly etc, and i think the answer there has to be yes. 

Its quite probable that FNT will define a greater resource, and that will then prove attractive for a takeover/JV. 

The chinese will certainly be interested in major resources where they can secure a long term supply. MGO and FNT both fit this category.

I think we are getting slightly ahead of the game to be looking at mine development. The value in FNT and MGO in the immediate future lies in the resource. With the market cap of both of them so low, its hard not to see a good buying opportunity.


----------



## mick2006

as YT rightly pointed out that ELO is only 20km from KODU, so any future mining development will have two feed sources.  The more likely location for the mining operation will be ELO and this will help smooth over any problem with the operation being too close to the Kokoda track.

As for mining costs its all speculation and as the mine wouldn't commence before 2011, there is alot of water to go under the bridge before then.

One thing people keep saying is that the resources that MGO,FNT are sitting on will never be developed.  I can assure you that it may take many years but these deposits will eventually be mined whether they are still held by the current companies who knows.

The world is vast depleting reserves in the more favourable Economies such as Australia, Canada, South Africa etc etc.  And with demand rising so fast it is just a matter of time before these deposits will be called on to meet future demand.

Take the "Hungry Dragon" China as an example they are already snapping up projects to meet their own demand, let alone everyone else on the planet.

Companies such as FNT,MGO should not be judged on how long it will take to get into production, the focus should be on how many million tonnes of resources they can prove up.  

Because one day the big boys will come knocking and they will eventually be the ones who develop the projects.


----------



## Pommiegranite

mick2006 said:


> as YT rightly pointed out that ELO is only 20km from KODU, so any future mining development will have two feed sources. The more likely location for the mining operation will be ELO and this will help smooth over any problem with the operation being too close to the Kokoda track.
> 
> As for mining costs its all speculation and as the mine wouldn't commence before 2011, there is alot of water to go under the bridge before then.
> 
> One thing people keep saying is that the resources that MGO,FNT are sitting on will never be developed. I can assure you that it may take many years but these deposits will eventually be mined whether they are still held by the current companies who knows.
> 
> The world is vast depleting reserves in the more favourable Economies such as Australia, Canada, South Africa etc etc. And with demand rising so fast it is just a matter of time before these deposits will be called on to meet future demand.
> 
> Take the "Hungry Dragon" China as an example they are already snapping up projects to meet their own demand, let alone everyone else on the planet.
> 
> Companies such as FNT,MGO should not be judged on how long it will take to get into production, the focus should be on how many million tonnes of resources they can prove up.
> 
> Because one day the big boys will come knocking and they will eventually be the ones who develop the projects.




Thanks Ruprect & Mick ,

I guess I still hold the romantic notion about holding a stock from an embyonic stage right through to production. 

I also think long term as I prefer to cop out of having to make a decision as to when to bail out on a stock. I try not invest with a view to having the company which I've invested in being taken over.

Anyways, courtesy of 'Fullcup' on  another forum, who attended the AMEC conference yesterday:

Nothing we don't know already :

_"I went to the AMEC Investors Conference yesterday to hear Frontier. McNeil said the Kodu Inferred Resource will be released 18th June.

I must say I love the story. They drill 24/7 with their own drill rigs in highly prespective ground. McNeil is deidicated to the cause and has the experience in PNG to make it happen. 

He said he is presenting at the Gold Coast Showcase Marriot Hotel Fri 15th June. Free to investors. 

Go talk to the guy. It is good to hear his side of the Kokoda Track debate. They have hired a PR firm to deal with politician who also owns Kokoda trekking company! Frontier have 100% landowner support and mining contributes more to PNG than Aussie Aid does."_


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

Hey guys,

Re mining, sometime last year FNT released a desk top study that showed the NPV for 2 various operations, one assumed a 120Mt resource grading 0.5% Cu Equiv the other 200Mt@0.5% Cu Equiv,

Have a read it had cap ex, mining costs etc etc

Scoping study, using a $2.80 Copper price and a $640 Gold price (USD)

It showed a *120Mt deposit @ 0.5% Cu Equiv would have an NPV of $500m USD = $625m AUD = about $3 a share FNT*

*A 200Mt deposit @ 0.5% Cu Equiv had an NPV of $1 Billion USD = $1.25Billion AUD = $6 a share FNT*


*Current JORC is 108Mt@0.5% CuEquiv*
Yes they already do have a JORC hence we're waiting on a JORC upgrade

New JORC is due early June, it will include drilling such as 2 x 360m@0.7% Cu Equiv, I hope new JORC is about 150Mt@0.5% Cu Equiv, or better yet 200Mt@0.5% Cu Equiv, I'd expect FNT to advise the mkt of the NPV value of the deposit based on previous scoping study[/QUOTE]


----------



## Caliente

I was at AMEC and attended the Frontier presentation as well. Not too bad - really nothing new that the market doesnt already know, but he did drive some of the facts home about FNT drilling lots of holes, having their own equipment, plenty of coverage in PNG, low NPV, and that come 18th they will release ann into market on resource. He's looking to double the tonnage.

My feel is FNT will get a green open come tuesday, but there will be a chance to pick it up cheaper before friday. I'm assuming you'd want to be holding on Friday in anticipation for the ann.

I don't hold, but might take a small position for the heck of it.

The other standout presentation at the conference was Azure Minerals (AZS). I thought Mincor was good, but they have a quite bloated MC already, Encounters pres. was so/so, Peak Resources was hopeless (fell asleep), Reed Resources not too bad.


----------



## mick2006

Hi Caliente,

thanks for the update from the conference, did you get the feeling that Peter was confident about the upcoming Resource Upgrade.  And when you said he was hopeful of doubling the tonnage was this just for this upgrade or for the final resource statement from Kodu once the project was totally drilled out.

Well its good news he seems definate about June 18th gives us FNT holders another week to top up if required.

Should be interesting next 7 days, with the latest drill results from Kodu due early next week, hopefully followed by confirmation of the commencement of drilling at ELO, and then the big one on the 18th of June the Kodu Resource Upgrade.


----------



## Pommiegranite

mick2006 said:


> Hi Caliente,
> 
> thanks for the update from the conference, did you get the feeling that Peter was confident about the upcoming Resource Upgrade. And when you said he was hopeful of doubling the tonnage was this just for this upgrade or for the final resource statement from Kodu once the project was totally drilled out.
> 
> Well its good news he seems definate about June 18th gives us FNT holders another week to top up if required.
> 
> Should be interesting next 7 days, with the latest drill results from Kodu due early next week, hopefully followed by confirmation of the commencement of drilling at ELO, and then the big one on the 18th of June the Kodu Resource Upgrade.






mick2006 said:


> Hi Caliente,
> 
> thanks for the update from the conference, did you get the feeling that Peter was confident about the upcoming Resource Upgrade. And when you said he was hopeful of doubling the tonnage was this just for this upgrade or for the final resource statement from Kodu once the project was totally drilled out.
> 
> Well its good news he seems definate about June 18th gives us FNT holders another week to top up if required.
> 
> Should be interesting next 7 days, with the latest drill results from Kodu due early next week, hopefully followed by confirmation of the commencement of drilling at ELO, and then the big one on the 18th of June the Kodu Resource Upgrade.




As the likelihood of JORC resource upgrade seems to be out in the public domain. Are we really expecting a movement in SP if/once this comes out ?

I find it so hard to believe that the FNT SP hasn't moved thus far. Surely even the possiblity of manipulation of the SP through buy/sell order couldn't have prevented a SP increase if the demand was really there.

Could the reason be that it doesn't really matter what the resource upgrade is, so long as there is this Kokadu issue hanging like a bad smell, and this is THE key issue.

I get confused easily as I'm not a trader.

Anyways...I don't know if you've had a chance to look at the other companies that the McNeils have involvement with (Macmin and New Guinea Gold), but I thought I'd have a quick look.

These guys seems to have a proven track record at raising capital throught JVs and Equity partnerships. They also have experience of listing on TSX. 

All in all, despite last July's debacle, this has instilled a great deal of confidence in their project management skills i.e they're not a bunch of geologists who can't get their sums right.


----------



## Caliente

thats my fear with this one. That despite all the progress, and lets be honest, clearly timetabled news - you would think that there would be a more significant movement.

Look - Peter was not going to sound "unconfident" on stage, so it's a pretty poor marker of whether the resource will come up trumps or not. 

But he seems passionate, and very open to discuss any and all issues - this counts for a lot.


----------



## kgee

Theres a lot of reasons why the sharemarket may have discounted this stock so much
1. low ore grades and we don't know what the price of copper will be by production time
2. PNG production must be a risk ... labour shortages here in Australia are difficult, how difficult would it be to find skilled personnel in PNG and at what price?
3. Korkuda trail....although I don't believe this will be a problem its obvious it's detrimental to market sentiment
anymore probably?
I hold only on the theory that announcements cause market excitement and hopefully I can exit before daytraders do...I'm quite optimistic there will be a lot of activity on the 18th or 20th but will it be a case of pump and dump?


----------



## Pat

There seems to be some confusion regarding the name of the WW2 trail which may or may not be an issue for FNT.  
Spelt *Kokoda*.


----------



## kgee

I'm all apologies Korkuda is pigeon english for kokoda, sorry for any translational misunderstanding


----------



## Pommiegranite

kgee said:


> Theres a lot of reasons why the sharemarket may have discounted this stock so much
> 1. low ore grades and we don't know what the price of copper will be by production time
> 2. PNG production must be a risk ... labour shortages here in Australia are difficult, how difficult would it be to find skilled personnel in PNG and at what price?
> 3. Korkuda trail....although I don't believe this will be a problem its obvious it's detrimental to market sentiment
> anymore probably?
> I hold only on the theory that announcements cause market excitement and hopefully I can exit before daytraders do...I'm quite optimistic there will be a lot of activity on the 18th or 20th but will it be a case of pump and dump?




In answer to your questions:

1. Not sure that the grades are that low at all. If you refer to the desktop study carried out last year, FNT can be very profitable based on *expected* (as drilled ) ore grades

2. On that basis no project would get of the ground in PNG. I think the cost of labour is taken account of in the desktop study. Maybe somebody could put me right on how labour intensive a mine would be.

3. I think this is the main one, which is actually more of a storm in a teacup. This is why FNT is *overdiscounted* and is a bargain.

As for the pump and dump. If the numbers stack up, I don't think any amount of pump and dumping can stop the upward trend of such a heavily discounted stock. 

For example a 100% rise maybe followed by only a 20% retracement. The long term trend will be up.


----------



## mick2006

Will be interesting to see if Bob McNeil can drum up any European Institutional support, with his presentations starting later this week.  He is promoting New Guinea Gold but also speaking to investers about the merrits of FNT.

With northern hemisphere investors more sympathetic to miners based outside Australia it would be great if a few of the bigger boys jumped on board.  FNT already has Fortis bank from the northern hemisphere.

Could be 2 of the more important weeks in the short life of their ownership of Kodu, if they can go close to doubling the resource when they release the upgrade on June 18 it may go a long way in the fight for greater market exposure and credability.


----------



## INORE

So how does price capping work?  If i had a large qty of shares it would seem uneconomical to keep selling them at 13c in order to keep the price down....Would i be selling my shares at 13c and then rebuying some of them back at 13c along with someone elses shares selling at 13c, hence slowly increasing the the qty of shares i hold....???  This may explain the high volumes...

Is this all aimed at pshycing out the holders that their stock isnt about to go up no matter what the volume?

anyone care to comment on how they think/know it works would be appreciated...


----------



## prawn_86

im fairly new to the whole capping idea but heres how i think it works:

we'll use the FNT eample with it being capped at 13c. 
putting a large sell order (500000) at that amount means that if others want to sell quickly or for whatever reason they will have to drop their price to 12.5

this way they can have a buy order at 12.5 and snap up anyones shares that drop to that price. 

i guess they just hope that the number they buy is greater than the number that is sold at the higher price, although they are still making a slight profit everytime someone buys at 13c.

please correct me if im wrong


----------



## INORE

PNG news article which mentions FNT holding steady compared to some other ASX listed shares operating in PNG...

http://www.thenational.com.pg/061207/business1.htm


----------



## rub92me

prawn_86 said:


> im fairly new to the whole capping idea but heres how i think it works:
> 
> we'll use the FNT eample with it being capped at 13c.
> putting a large sell order (500000) at that amount means that if others want to sell quickly or for whatever reason they will have to drop their price to 12.5
> 
> this way they can have a buy order at 12.5 and snap up anyones shares that drop to that price.
> 
> i guess they just hope that the number they buy is greater than the number that is sold at the higher price, although they are still making a slight profit everytime someone buys at 13c.
> 
> please correct me if im wrong




Yep, and they may even buy back bigger holdings over time at the same price as well, effectively buying back what they sold plus whatever else they can get a hold of. All fun and games...


----------



## mick2006

whoever the parties are that are capping/selling at 13c they have stopped the forward progress, but they haven't been able to pick up anything much below 13c.

They so-far have failed to drive the price down, which is very positive as it means that fresh buyers are coming into FNT willing to grab whatever they can at 13c.

These large sell orders will hopefully have run their course over the next week allowing the full upside effect from the resource upgrade.


----------



## UPKA

mick2006 said:


> whoever the parties are that are capping/selling at 13c they have stopped the forward progress, but they haven't been able to pick up anything much below 13c.
> 
> They so-far have failed to drive the price down, which is very positive as it means that fresh buyers are coming into FNT willing to grab whatever they can at 13c.
> 
> These large sell orders will hopefully have run their course over the next week allowing the full upside effect from the resource upgrade.




I'd like to see the capper's face if they do release the ann early, and they didnt pull their sell orders out quickly enuf. unless of course they got someone inside to tip them of any early annoucements.


----------



## motion

Hey Looks like some news... can anyone see whats being updated as my news icon at commsec is not showing anything but I can see it's in pre open?

Cheers.....


----------



## rico01

motion said:


> Hey Looks like some news... can anyone see whats being updated as my news icon at commsec is not showing anything but I can see it's in pre open?
> 
> Cheers.....




IT,sjust a notice stating they started drilling yesterday in the ELO deposit.
 Can,t  believe it went into  a trading holt for that


----------



## Ken

The announcement looks like the commencment of drilling at ELO png, i doubt it will have an effect on share price, might bring in a few buyers at 13 cents, would be surprised if it broke 13.0.


----------



## prawn_86

finally got through that 500000 i wonder if it was bought out or the capper is happy with things now?!
hopefully the capping will stop and it can run now


----------



## rico01

The ann has stirred a little interest, maybe even enough to get rid of the capper since his buy orderat 12.5c has not been filled


----------



## Ken

FNT is going now where.

As soon as a buy appear on at .13 its gone, and gets sold.

Some on the trigger button off screen selling.


----------



## motion

Well after reading the post in here and watching fnt for the day I can see what people are talking about.... the 13c mark just keeps coming up....and they seem to be some big sizes as well... Very interesting.. I wounder when they will let this baby move....


----------



## INORE

yeh i saw that Ken....and look...our mystery crapper is back with a vengance....it seemed he had a bit of a delay getting that big sell order back in at 13c


----------



## rico01

INORE said:


> yeh i saw that Ken....and look...our mystery crapper is back with a vengance....it seemed he had a bit of a delay getting that big sell order back in at 13c




Yeh but now he's gone again. Maybe he's worked out that there could be some value in holding these shares


----------



## kgee

I like the way FNT do their announcements and the mention of "no where near the kokoda track"
Just the fact that its concise and doesn't turn phrases such as "this exciting new development"
I just hate those announcements that read like they'e been written by a used car salesman
nice work


----------



## rico01

rico01 said:


> Yeh but now he's gone again. Maybe he's worked out that there could be some value in holding these shares




HE was there one miute then gone all the shares at 13c were bought up now he,s back at 13 very fishy


----------



## Ken

Have no doubt funny buggers are going on at the moment.

Never seen this with a stock before.  Almost like the seller has it on auto sell/or buy.... all happens in a blink....


In a way its frustrating, but in another way, it looks like a plan.

Every stock has a time line, and we are just at the beginning of FNT's


----------



## Ken

what is the chart teling us?  i tried to do some charting on this one like i had done with IGR, but seeing as FNT has reallly been flat as a panckae for a long time, i am finding it hard to come up with anything? 


support looks definate at 11 cents, and resistance looks to be around 15 cents.  how long it will continue to trade in the 11 cent to 15 cent range is anyone's guess.

hopefully will be over the 15 cents range sooner rather than later.


----------



## prawn_86

it is situations like this that charts seem pointless to me. 

IMO and correct me if im wrong, a chartist would never get in at the beginning of a trend.

i guess thats just a risk you take with something like this, and you have to base in on its fundamentals. ie - seems to be way undervalued.

only possible charting application to this stock is the increase in volume over the last month or so


----------



## Sean K

prawn_86 said:


> it is situations like this that charts seem pointless to me.
> 
> IMO and correct me if im wrong, a chartist would never get in at the beginning of a trend.



 I alread have some but will pick up more on a breakout from the current trend which is sideways, as I indicated on a chart some time ago. So, the opposite of what you say in this instance prawn. Surprised the last 2 anns haven't seen this a bit higher. What do they have to do, discover Olympic Dam?


----------



## Pommiegranite

Ken said:


> what is the chart teling us? i tried to do some charting on this one like i had done with IGR, but seeing as FNT has reallly been flat as a panckae for a long time, i am finding it hard to come up with anything?
> 
> 
> support looks definate at 11 cents, and resistance looks to be around 15 cents. how long it will continue to trade in the 11 cent to 15 cent range is anyone's guess.
> 
> hopefully will be over the 15 cents range sooner rather than later.




As far as I'm concerned, the chart is irrelevent with this one (sorry to all you chartists out there). I don't give a cap about capping, or who or what is doing what with buy/sell orders.

*With FNT, its all about fundamentals.* I liken it to a volcano....years of pressure...then one day one almighty eruption. Look at how the SP quadrupled last July after the misinterpretation of the desktop study. 

Consistent favourable drilling announcements & JORC upgrades will tip the risk/reward balance will tip firmly in favour of reward.


----------



## UPKA

kennas said:


> Surprised the last 2 anns haven't seen this a bit higher. What do they have to do, discover Olympic Dam?




the last couple of ann was rather insignificant, if u read thru the reports carefully, they are js re-stating wats already known, thus the little movement in SP.


----------



## Sean K

UPKA said:


> the last couple of ann was rather insignificant, if u read thru the reports carefully, they are js re-stating wats already known, thus the little movement in SP.



LOL. In that case I'l change that statement to 'I'm surprised what was already known has not positively effected the sp.' Cheers.


----------



## dj_420

UPKA said:


> the last couple of ann was rather insignificant, if u read thru the reports carefully, they are js re-stating wats already known, thus the little movement in SP.




yes but you do realise the market does not know everything at all times! sometimes it needs reminding

look at AGY sitting on billion dollar deposit then market wakes up and realises this. disc: no longer holding AGY

so you also thought that drilling beginning was insignificant?


----------



## mick2006

for all you FNT followers check your PM's, just a quick update from Peter McNeil and an insight on his dealing with the ASX regulators.


----------



## UPKA

dj_420 said:


> so you also thought that drilling beginning was insignificant?



I would think its a step forward for the company, be it bring no significance in general, as we all know that Elo project will start soon, wats more important now is the resource upgrade in Kodu. so i dont think the market will really react to today's report, altho there r good signs e.g. the estimated size of Elo and comfirmed the locality of the project. so in the end market will like surprise annoucements more than this type.



mick2006 said:


> for all you FNT followers check your PM's, just a quick update from Peter McNeil and an insight on his dealing with the ASX regulators.




thanks for the PM Mick, i dont think the SP will say around the 12.5-13c range much longer.


----------



## Ken

My last monthly tipping, in the stocks has been.

CQT on at 50 cents high of 95 cents
MLS on at  7 cents high of 11 cents
EMR on at 14 cents high of 44 cents
ELK on at 27 cents high of 34 cents so far.

Next month i will be tipping FNT for sure. I wish I traded thoses stocks better thats for sure!


----------



## Caliente

Nicely done Ken! My tip for this month is turning out to be an absolute dog  (GLX). 

Praise the lord I didnt actually put any money on it.


----------



## Ken

If there was a capper, it would appear he/she is finished, the buy orders at 12.5 have gone, which may leave the stock open to a bit more volatility.

I think the bell will strike friday, for those that want to be in or out, if the resource upgrade is on monday.

The market is set for a few rough days so if FNT can hold strong I think more positive signs, for short term gains.


----------



## mick2006

yes Ken it will be very interesting to see if there is a large sell order parked at 13c sometime before the open.

I think the general market will be surprised by the Kodu drilling announcemnt due out today or tomorrow as all the focus has been on the resource upgrade.

Hopefully with hole KFD0005a hitting 500m plus of mineralisation it could wipe a bit of resistance before the resource upgrade on monday, leaving the stock primed for a decent run if the resource upgrade is as big as has been speculated.


----------



## mick2006

interesting to see 15 minutes to open and still no large sell order.

Also the large bank of resistance around 13.5c is starting to break up with some coming down to sell at open and other dissapearing alltogether.

Not sure if today would be the best day to release the Kodu drilling results as the market will be largely down, and wouldn't get the whole upside.  On the other hand it may stop a short term correction.

What do you guys think would today be a good day for the release?


----------



## Pommiegranite

mick2006 said:


> What do you guys think would today be a good day for the release?





Doesn't matter as long as its good. I'm holding long term.

However, having said that I would like to see the SP move soon to fend of any potential takeover at this discounted Market Cap.


----------



## rico01

The price capper has just dissapeared:bier:
  hope fully gone for good or maybe he,s run out of stock to sell


----------



## mick2006

so guys what has been going on today as I have been away from the computer.  Did we have another bout of large sell orders at 13c? 

Looks like the battle for 13c might have been won, what time did they pull the last 13c sell order?

Positive signs that the sell side is below 3million the first time in about 2 weeks. 

Now only 1.15 million up to the 15c level only half as much as start of trade tuesday.

Looks like the buyers have been slowly absorbing the excess stock that is being sold down and its in a good position to have a run when we get the next announcements.


----------



## rico01

mick2006 said:


> so guys what has been going on today as I have been away from the computer.  Did we have another bout of large sell orders at 13c?
> 
> Looks like the battle for 13c might have been won, what time did they pull the last 13c sell order?
> 
> Positive signs that the sell side is below 3million the first time in about 2 weeks.
> 
> Now only 1.15 million up to the 15c level only half as much as start of trade tuesday.
> 
> Looks like the buyers have been slowly absorbing the excess stock that is being sold down and its in a good position to have a run when we get the next announcements.



 I,m afraid the capper has gone into hiding but still capping from his hidden desk. every time abuy comes on at 13 it is quickly taken in a mysterious way


----------



## surfingman

Can someone clarify with me please, I use etrade and there is no sell orders for .13 but i put in an order for .13 and it was instantly filled been watching this and its happened a few times????

Probably just an etrade problem or 30 mins delay...


----------



## mick2006

Is that lone 150k bid at 13c possibly the last shot in the cannon.  Would be very interesting if it got to the stage of having say 500k on the buy side at 13c whether it could be taken out or they have finally run out of ammo.


----------



## petervan

No I think you have bought 3 or 4 times shares at 13 centsPhone etrade.....................


----------



## motion

surfingman said:


> Can someone clarify with me please, I use etrade and there is no sell orders for .13 but i put in an order for .13 and it was instantly filled been watching this and its happened a few times????
> 
> Probably just an etrade problem or 30 mins delay...




Hi Surfing man.. I have been watching FNT and you are right there is 0.125 on the buy side and 0.135 on the sell side... but there have been some big numbers going throught at 0.13 with out them showing up on the buy or sell side...

Time	                       Price	Volume	Value
13/06/2007 02:40:51	0.13	20000	2600.00			
13/06/2007 02:34:22	0.13	257500	33475.00			
13/06/2007 02:34:16	0.13	142500	18525.00		

Interesting...


----------



## surfingman

Could of been the start of a bug from etrade's side its now crashed on my pc throwing 00000 everywhere, there will be some seriously pissed traders....


----------



## rico01

trading halt
  Is this the announcement were all waiting for or just another delay caused by asx


----------



## Sean K

Looks pretty good. 

Should extend the resource quite a bit. I wish there was more clarrity on whether Kodu will be a goer. I feel this is holding it back.


----------



## Mazrox

It's the ann:

MINERALISATION AT THE KODU DEPOSIT EXTENDED FURTHER
WITH LONG DRILL INTERSECTIONS SUCH AS
450M GRADING 0.48% COPPER EQUIVALENT* (TO END OF HOLE)
 The copper - gold - molybdenum mineralisation on Section 9850N, in
the far SW sector of the Kodu Deposit, has been extended to about
500m vertical depth.
 Hole KFD005A (Section 9850N) returned 450m grading 0.32% copper +
0.39g/t gold + 31ppm molybdenum, from 50m to end of hole.
 Mineralisation on Section 10,100N in the NE sector now extends to
almost 500m width and to 400m vertical depth.
 Hole KFD007 (Section 10100N) returned two significant mineralised
intervals being 188m grading 0.53% copper equivalent* (from 8m to
196m) plus 163.3m grading 0.38% copper equivalent* (from 234m to
397.3m at end of hole).
 Hole KFD008 has the potential to extend the mineralisation on Section
10,100N to 540m vertical depth, when assays are reported.
 Hole KFD014 is currently >290m deep drilling the ‘Annulus’ anomaly
on the SE side of Kodu Hill, to evaluate the possibility of mineralisation
around the hill or parallel to that known and at depth to the SE.
 The updated Inferred Resource estimate is expected to be released
June 18th.

Let's see what happens now...


----------



## surfingman

The time of the last 2 announcement releases has been bad timing in my opinion, it should be earlier in the day to allow a time time to run before close... I think i should stop following this stock so closely in the short term...


----------



## UPKA

surfingman said:


> The time of the last 2 announcement releases has been bad timing in my opinion, it should be earlier in the day to allow a time time to run before close... I think i should stop following this stock so closely in the short term...



I think the company announcements have to go thru ASX first, after they approved it, then its allowed to be released to the market, so its completely out of the company's hand.


----------



## Pommiegranite

kennas said:


> Looks pretty good.
> 
> Should extend the resource quite a bit. I wish there was more clarrity on whether Kodu will be a goer. I feel this is holding it back.




The greater the resource at Kodu, the more likely it will go ahead.
Not just from a feasability persperctive, but also from the angle that PNG will more likely tell Howard where to go, the more profitable Kodu appears to be.

All round... another win win announcement


----------



## djones

A little bit of buy depth at 13c is good to see. Someone with no brokerage buy a few shares at 13.5c to end the day on a good note!


----------



## Ken

A LOT OF STOCK CHANGING HANDS!!!  in my analysis would be more buys than sells at .13

I put a bid in a .13 yday and it got snapped up in a second.

A lot of money has poured into FNT at the current price, reminds me of CQT before it launched.  Resource upgrade is vital, as it changes the stocks fundamentals completely.


----------



## motion

Good news all around... come big orders sitting at 13c but nothing moving into the 13.5c range just yet... Lets hope it builds some interest over night...All in all good news on the front line for FNT.. now just need to review the ann in detail....


----------



## chicken8

FNT IS GREEN!! GREEN I TELLS YA!!

so yeah. 13.5c range now. lets hope it stays above 13c for the rest of the week and then we'll see how high we can go on monday's announcement


----------



## motion

Why would some one come in and sell at 13c at the end of the day with the ann that just came out... this is not making any sence to me...of course this will not finish in the green if it go's through....


----------



## prawn_86

yeh strange things are still happening.

I dont have a very detailed depth graph, but it looked like there was about 500000 at 13.5 when 13 was broken. 

could it be the capper selling a few off at 13 to keep the price there for tomorrow?


----------



## chicken8

did you guys just see that?

the 5000 at 13.5c buy went upto 25000 whilst the sell at 13c went down to 20,000

then the 13.5c buy went down to 5,000 again and the 13c sell disappeared

WTF IS GOING ON?!?!?


----------



## motion

motion said:


> Why would some one come in and sell at 13c at the end of the day with the ann that just came out... this is not making any sence to me...of course this will not finish in the green if it go's through....




Well looks like they have now removed it from the sell side... something very strange going on here...Now nothing has gone through... seems we might be in the green.... some one with some high amount of shares must be playing games...


----------



## questionall_42

motion said:


> Why would some one come in and sell at 13c at the end of the day with the ann that just came out... this is not making any sence to me...of course this will not finish in the green if it go's through....




Problem with micro caps is that one tick (i.e. 0.5c) can translate into a decent profit for a day trader.  So, it is very plausible that there are some traders who have managed to pick up shares for 12.5c offloading some at 13c for a nice safe profit.


----------



## motion

chicken8 said:


> did you guys just see that?
> 
> the 5000 at 13.5c buy went upto 25000 whilst the sell at 13c went down to 20,000
> 
> then the 13.5c buy went down to 5,000 again and the 13c sell disappeared
> 
> WTF IS GOING ON?!?!?




Yep I caught that lound and clear... I was watching it like no tomorrow...atleast it finished in the green... but I hope they are not going to cap it over the coming days other wise it will go no where....


----------



## Caliente

quick question for FNT holders/perusers, 

- will ~0.4-0.5% remain an economic grade if Cu potentially falls back to $2 or $1.50 per lb?

edit - the capper action is intriguing, one has got to ask why let go of *so many *shares in a stock with this much near term potential?


----------



## chicken8

heres a theory. hope someone can understand it.

perhaps the seller at 13c with 40k shares was hoping a current FNT holder would try to keep FNT in the green by putting in buy order of 45k shares.

at which point the seller will increase the sell to 80k. hoping the buyer would increase his bid to 80k+

and he'll keep doing it until 4:12pm at which point he'll cancel his sell order and the buyer would have taken a big chunk out of the current sell order at 13.5c

am i making any sense?


----------



## nioka

motion said:


> Why would some one come in and sell at 13c at the end of the day with the ann that just came out... this is not making any sence to me...of course this will not finish in the green if it go's through....




Between 4PM and 4.10PM there is an "auction". If there are more buyers at 13.5 than sellers at 13  then the price will be 13.5. It is a way of "jumping the queue. Same happens before opening.


----------



## mick2006

hey guys quite a few of you have been Private messaging me and asking my take on the announcement and the trading of shares in FNT.

Like I have been telling everybody that the most important thing that this announcemnt today has acheived is that there is now 415k on the buy side at 13c it seems to have broken the sellers resistance now because there was a perfect chance to sell down more at close and they didn't.  What it has now acheived is giving FNT a launching pad towards the release of the Resource Upgrade which was always going to be the major driver of the shareprice anyway.

As to the announcement itself was as expected large depth hit with moderate if not spectacular grade.

Having conversed with Peter McNeil on a regular basis and everytime he has stated an announcement date he has delivered, I am very confident from our discussions that the upgrade is going to be very significant to the point the market will have to sit up and take notice.

For those concerned by the lack of shareprice movement don't be, remember the market was down as a whole, the announcement was released only half an hour before close not giving traders enough time to trade the news.

As for the resource upgrade Peter is sending it to the ASX friday so they have plenty of time to read over it, so the announcement should be on a screens very early monday morning giving the traders plenty of time to drive FNT all day.

Importantly Peter is presenting on the Gold Coast over the next two days giving a whole new audience the chance to hear the FNT story.  

Also Rob McNeil is giving a European Roadshow starting later this week could hopefully draw some more institutional support.

And finally this the just the beginning for FNT and those asking if I am thinking about selling at this time. 

*No Way In Hell!!!*


----------



## UPKA

Caliente said:


> quick question for FNT holders/perusers,
> 
> - will ~0.4-0.5% remain an economic grade if Cu potentially falls back to $2 or $1.50 per lb?




it really depending on the tonage, and cost of production, alot of things have to be considered before the start of the development. so i guess its not a simple yes or no answer.


----------



## Caliente

Ok, here's a bit of a gauge in this regard. Ok Tedi mine in PNG is a well established player in the region for just over 25 years now by a little company called BHP.

I think a company with this kind of expertise will have cost efficiency down pat over 25 years.

As of 2006, Ok Tedi production cost per lb of Cu is *$US 0.86 *for the year at a grade of *0.9% Cu.
*

[Source: http://www.inmetmining.com/site/Inmet_129/pdf/2006_Annual_Report_Ok Tedi.pdf
Page 56]

Let's forget about the infrastructure required to bring copper heap leaching etc. to reality for a moment.

The lower grade will undoubtedly have a greater cost of production, but how much is anybodies guess.

For discussion sake I will add to 0.86;

+50% for half grade copper (have to physically mine double the ore for the same output. Could have added 100% theoretically, but that is unfair as economies of scale will kick in)
+10% for BHP's expertise that FNT do not have in terms of cost efficiency in mining.
+2% as general costs of production, i.e. labour are rising in the region, as per Ok Tedi report.

0.86 x1.62 = *$1.39 per lb.
*
At $2/lb or less will the margin *still be economic?
*

Thats what I'm pondering, and am open to all discussion.


----------



## questionall_42

Caliente said:


> Ok, here's a bit of a gauge in this regard. Ok Tedi mine in PNG is a well established player in the region for just over 25 years now by a little company called BHP.
> 
> I think a company with this kind of expertise will have cost efficiency down pat over 25 years.
> 
> As of 2006, Ok Tedi production cost per lb of Cu is *$US 0.86 *for the year at a grade of *0.9% Cu.
> *
> 
> [Source: http://www.inmetmining.com/site/Inmet_129/pdf/2006_Annual_Report_Ok Tedi.pdf
> Page 56]
> 
> Let's forget about the infrastructure required to bring copper heap leaching etc. to reality for a moment.
> 
> The lower grade will undoubtedly have a greater cost of production, but how much is anybodies guess.
> 
> For discussion sake I will add to 0.86;
> 
> +50% for half grade copper (have to physically mine double the ore for the same output. Could have added 100% theoretically, but that is unfair as economies of scale will kick in)
> +10% for BHP's expertise that FNT do not have in terms of cost efficiency in mining.
> +2% as general costs of production, i.e. labour are rising in the region, as per Ok Tedi report.
> 
> 0.86 x1.62 = *$1.39 per lb.
> *
> At $2/lb or less will the margin *still be economic?
> *
> 
> Thats what I'm pondering, and am open to all discussion.




Credits for moly or gold could provide respite and prove the bonanza.  Freeport's huge copper/gold deposit in Papua, Indonesia works on the basis of the cost of production of copper is negative 7c / pound.  There is some super high grade ore there... ... Another example is in 2005 Rio's Kennecott Copper in Utah altered their mine plans (significantly) to mine more moly which had increased 10X that year. Still, point holds - by-products can prove incredibly profitable.


----------



## mick2006

as YT rightly pointed out previously ELO which has the potential to be 6 times the size of KODU is only 20km from the KODU deposit.

And if you go by the companies website/powerpoint presentation they have taken soil geochemistry samples at ELO and expect the grade to be higher at around 0.8-1.0% copper eq.

So any development in the area is likely to be based at ELO using the KODU ore as feed.

So the focus on the average ore grade at Kodu may prove to be insignificant.

Plus the recent results were not from the higher grade core.

As previously stated the average grade is 0.52% copper eq.


----------



## mick2006

Just wondering if anyone has been keeping track on the volume of shares that have changed hands over the last 3 weeks?

And of more importance the number of shares traded at 13c or more?


----------



## Caliente

Good point about credits providing respite.

Just applying value to credits for the latest hole results, I'll report the best grading for each metal from any hole;

Moly - 74 ppm (or 0.0074%). 4th June ann included a Moly hit of 105ppm, so we can use that if you'd like.
Gold - 0.39 g/t
Silver - 1.5 g/t


From my discussion with Azureus Minerals MD, you'd need at least 0.05% moly (500ppm) to justify an operation.

With regards to gold and silver, I'm not so sure about the gold (is it heaped the same way and just comes out as a pure credit. from my vague year 12 chem knowledge, gold processing requires cyanide, not sure if they use that in copper processing), but silver at 1.5g/t is definitely subeconomic.

Point: do we include these unamazing polymetallic results as real credits?


----------



## cavka

Hi guys,

I was wondering if anyone had some specific information about Peter's presentations on the Gold Coast tomorrow.  Thought I read some info the other day but can't seem to find it now.  Wouldn't mind going along for a look if its convenient.

Cheers


----------



## Pat

Caliente said:


> Good point about credits providing respite.
> 
> Just applying value to credits for the latest hole results, I'll report the best grading for each metal from any hole;
> 
> Moly - 74 ppm (or 0.0074%). 4th June ann included a Moly hit of 105ppm, so we can use that if you'd like.
> Gold - 0.39 g/t
> Silver - 1.5 g/t
> 
> 
> From my discussion with Azureus Minerals MD, you'd need at least 0.05% moly (500ppm) to justify an operation.
> 
> With regards to gold and silver, I'm not so sure about the gold (is it heaped the same way and just comes out as a pure credit. from my vague year 12 chem knowledge, gold processing requires cyanide, not sure if they use that in copper processing), but silver at 1.5g/t is definitely subeconomic.
> 
> Point: do we include these unamazing polymetallic results as real credits?



Caliente,
The question is will FNT's SP increase?
It sounds like you don't think so. IMO as long as copper trades at the current level, and FNT continue to upgrade its resource/s there will be profit to be made.


----------



## spottygoose

cavka said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I was wondering if anyone had some specific information about Peter's presentations on the Gold Coast tomorrow.  Thought I read some info the other day but can't seem to find it now.  Wouldn't mind going along for a look if its convenient.
> 
> Cheers




The Gold Coast Resources Stock Show is on 14th & 15th June at the Surfers Paradise Marriot. Peter is speaking on Friday - scheduled for 10.10am. www.verticalevents.com.au are the organisers and you can register through them. Event is free and includes morning tea, lunch and afternoon tea.


----------



## Maddy

FNT FRONTIER RESOURCES LIMITED FPO  

  Trade         Time Last
Number (s) --- Traded --- Price --- Volume --- Change --- Value --- No of Trades 
53 - 58.......4:10:50 pm..13.5......150,000......+0.5.......$20,250.......6 
36 - 52.......3:54:37 pm..13.........606,531......+0.5.......$78,849......17 
35.............2:41:49 pm...12.5.........3,449......-0.5.......$431...........1 
19 - 34.......2:40:51 pm..13......1,160,490......+0.5.......$150,864.....16 
16 - 18.....10:37:13 am...12.5.......75,000......-0.5.......$9,375.........3 
1 - 15.......10:36:08 am..13.........448,000..................$58,240.......15

FNT trade summary for the day.  What I find strange is the trade for $431 at 2:41 pm !! 

IMO given there are few positive ann expected in near future, its the patience game now


----------



## mick2006

well boys and girls could this finally be the day for FNT, at this stage it looks like alot of sell orders have been pulled overnight now down to 2.3 million, not much resistance left with sellers retreating higher.

I can't help but think what would of happened to the shareprice if the announcement came out today with market sentiment likely too be much better after the large rise in the US markets overnight.

Should be an interesting couple of days trade with the broader market now knowing the resource upgrade is due on monday there could be some serious buying action heading into the weekend.

As Peter McNeil has said he is handing over the Resource Upgrade Statement to the ASX on friday so they have plenty of time to read it over, so expect it to be released bright and early Monday Morning

I like the following quote from yesterdays announcement, could it be giving us an indication of what to expect on Monday?

Hole KFD005A was drilled to the SE at the south western end of the Kodu Deposit, at an 80 degree
inclination (ended near vertical). The hole was designed to test the depth of the mineralised zone
and the 450m intersection of 0.48% copper equivalent* returned to the end of hole therefore nearly
represents its true vertical extent. The assay results from the hole adds a significant new block of
mineralisation where none was modelled in the August 2006 Inferred Resource and therefore will add
appreciable tonnage to the new resource model.

Would like to hear FNT holders thoughts heading into Monday's upgrade statement!!


----------



## djones

Maddy said:


> FNT FRONTIER RESOURCES LIMITED FPO
> 
> Trade         Time Last
> Number (s) --- Traded --- Price --- Volume --- Change --- Value --- No of Trades
> 53 - 58.......4:10:50 pm..13.5......150,000......+0.5.......$20,250.......6
> 36 - 52.......3:54:37 pm..13.........606,531......+0.5.......$78,849......17
> 35.............2:41:49 pm...12.5.........3,449......-0.5.......$431...........1
> 19 - 34.......2:40:51 pm..13......1,160,490......+0.5.......$150,864.....16
> 16 - 18.....10:37:13 am...12.5.......75,000......-0.5.......$9,375.........3
> 1 - 15.......10:36:08 am..13.........448,000..................$58,240.......15
> 
> FNT trade summary for the day.  What I find strange is the trade for $431 at 2:41 pm !!
> 
> IMO given there are few positive ann expected in near future, its the patience game now




If it was/is capping they did a pretty **** job, only managed to pick up around $10000 worth at 12.5c. Personally I think its a substantial holder selling out, for what reason I dont know, hopefully personal/company reasons.


----------



## mick2006

just one last little tidbit of info this morning looks like the german investors liked the Kodu drilling results last night as the FNT shares in germany traded higher by 8% on decent volume for the german listed shares.


----------



## motion

Well an interesting opening.. seems to be a stand off at the 14.5c - 15c mark...not much movement at the moment... I was looking for alot more today but it's only early maybe some people are still watching this off screen to see what happens.. DYOR and chew the fat...


----------



## UPKA

motion said:


> Well an interesting opening.. seems to be a stand off at the 14.5c - 15c mark...not much movement at the moment... I was looking for alot more today but it's only early maybe some people are still watching this off screen to see what happens.. DYOR and chew the fat...




i thought its already an decent gain, knowing this stock hasnt moved for weeks! i think monday's resource upgrade will be alot more interesting, as yesterday's ann was rather brief, and monday's ann with big numbers and plain english will do alot good for FNT.


----------



## Ken

I am holding.

The options are a more interesting play now..  a couple of ticks up on the heads of FNT, and FNTO may move a little.

15.5 cents on FNT and it will create a lot of interest.


----------



## motion

UPKA said:


> i thought its already an decent gain, knowing this stock hasnt moved for weeks! i think monday's resource upgrade will be alot more interesting, as yesterday's ann was rather brief, and monday's ann with big numbers and plain english will do alot good for FNT.




UPKA I agree.. I think this is a good thing for FNT and it can only move up from here.... well needed for us share holders....


----------



## dj_420

that seller is back still unloading stock, when will he run out of stock???

i see huge resistance at this 14-15 cent mark, once it break that who knows where it will go, the pressure is slowly building to take out that resistance


----------



## Craze0123

I just got rid of my MLS stock and went straight into this, I saw that 500k guy but he went fast, more are stacking now at 14.5


----------



## dj_420

yeah i spoke to soon, someone took out that seller, nice job

we need to break 15 cents and hold above it IMO


----------



## Ruprect

he sure must have some stock to offload, always seems to be in 500k lots. At the same time that he threw some in at 14.5, a large bundle of oppies went for sale at .3. 

Hold at 14.5 or 15 and should be a good lead in to tomorrow and monday which should be the big days.

Im glad i bought some of the heads as well, cos the oppies have hardly moved at all!


----------



## prawn_86

gotta love seeing the buy queue get bigger and bigger while the sell queue shrinks 

hopefully mondays ann causes people to sit up and take notice.

just my ramblings


----------



## motion

Ruprect said:


> he sure must have some stock to offload, always seems to be in 500k lots. At the same time that he threw some in at 14.5, a large bundle of oppies went for sale at .3.
> 
> Hold at 14.5 or 15 and should be a good lead in to tomorrow and monday which should be the big days.
> 
> Im glad i bought some of the heads as well, cos the oppies have hardly moved at all!




Yep I topped up at .3 again it's not a bad price if you look at the Price History over the last 2 months... well lets keep the % growing.. seems this guy still holds alot of shares....


----------



## mobcat

Who ever it is it looks like they are having fun ...........at the same time they just dropped 250k into the heads at 15 and 250k into the oppies at 3 the orders are decreasing so they may well of traded down for the time being it do,s take quite a while to sell large parcels of shares but it is great fun and can be very profitable if planned and executed properley watch and learn they know what they are doing


----------



## nioka

There seems to be more talk about market manipulation than talk about the companies business on this thread.. sounds like "reds under the bed". I think some of the posters are getting paranoid and reading much more into the trading that there is in fact.


----------



## prawn_86

nioka said:


> I think some of the posters are getting paranoid and reading much more into the trading that there is in fact.




have you watched FNT over the last couple weeks? there has definetly been capping or something happening with the price of late. 
not too sure about today though but why would you put in a sell order at 13.5 when plenty was going through at 15?


----------



## nioka

prawn_86 said:


> have you watched FNT over the last couple weeks?
> why would you put in a sell order at 13.5 when plenty was going through at 15?




I have watched and I hold. A sell order lower than a buy order can be used "to jump the queue" at times. Was there a sale at 13.5 at that time?


----------



## mick2006

FNT is looking very strong it has broken through the long term barrier at 13c and is setting up nicely for the resource upgrade on Monday.

Remember this is just the first steps for FNT plenty of potential yet to be uncovered.

With the wider market now knowing about the resource upgrade on Monday, wouldn't be surprised if it ran pretty strongly into the close Friday in anticipation of very good results.

Also very promising volume today, it is helping blow through some long term stale holders how have been capping the rise.

For all those chartists out there would be interested to hear your expert analysis!!


----------



## Pat

nioka said:


> There seems to be more talk about market manipulation than talk about the companies business on this thread.. sounds like "reds under the bed". I think some of the posters are getting paranoid and reading much more into the trading that there is in fact.




Nokia agree, however it is interesting to read peoples thoughts on the recent price action. The hardest thing in life is waiting


----------



## mick2006

good to see the constant stream of buyers snapping up everything on offer up to 14.5c.  Very positive that the gaps have been filled all the way down to 11c on the buy side.  Which is offering fantastic support and a very strong platform for the next up-leg.

I don't know how everyone else feels but if the key resistance level of 15c was to fall before close tonight it would be set up nicely for a strong run into the resource upgrade on monday morning.


----------



## Caliente

ok - so I've done it. For better or worse, got myself a piece of FNT at the 14.5 mark, should have bought yesterday in hindsight but wanted to see the back of the capper at that level. Worth a hold till Monday at the very least!


----------



## mick2006

wow what a late charge there were some massive buy orders over 15c.  It was also very interesting that the continued sell down died off over the last hour, could we finally be rid of the shackles.

Massive volume 9.2 million changing hands

I am not a chart analyst but would be interesting to hear from some chartists to see if it is now classified as a technical buy.  Because if the chart based buyers were to join in with the fundamental based buyers who know where we could go.

Then we have the added exposure from the FNT presentation on the Gold Coast and the European Roadshow.

If the US markets hold firm overnight there might be some renewed buying heading into the weekend and the resource upgrade.

Would be interested to hear if any holders took the chance to book some profits today?

As for me there is no way I'm a seller at these levels too much potential!!!


----------



## INORE

mick2006 said:


> wow what a late charge there were some massive buy orders over 15c.  It was also very interesting that the continued sell down died off over the last hour, could we finally be rid of the shackles.
> 
> Massive volume 9.2 million changing hands
> 
> I am not a chart analyst but would be interesting to hear from some chartists to see if it is now classified as a technical buy.  Because if the chart based buyers were to join in with the fundamental based buyers who know where we could go.
> 
> Then we have the added exposure from the FNT presentation on the Gold Coast and the European Roadshow.
> 
> If the US markets hold firm overnight there might be some renewed buying heading into the weekend and the resource upgrade.
> 
> Would be interested to hear if any holders took the chance to book some profits today?
> 
> As for me there is no way I'm a seller at these levels too much potential!!!




yeah mick...one minute i looked there were around 5 million trades then the next there was the 9.5 million trades....

i had a sell order in for 18.5 but based on todays performance i have withdrawn that order.


----------



## Spaghetti

Appreciation to Mick and YT, and others for keeping us informed and bringing this to our attention. It has been an excellent day all round for the market, a treat to see a sea of green with Frontier in amongst it all doing serious business.

I can't see why it should not go further with good announcements, though where is always the big question. 

I think it will be one to monitor closely for the next few busines days to see how it settles and how the market values it.


----------



## mick2006

I would also like to give YT a big thanks because if it wasn't for him, I certainly wouldn't have taken a deeper look into FNT.

Cheers YT


----------



## Sean K

mick2006 said:


> I am not a chart analyst but would be interesting to hear from some chartists to see if it is now classified as a technical buy.  Because if the chart based buyers were to join in with the fundamental based buyers who know where we could go.



I'm definately no expert but I think that .155 is the resistance. It hasn't closed higher since Oct 06, I think. The past 6 months it's spiked to 16, but has pulled back. A 'breakout', as far as I can see, is an EOD hold at 16+, and then a retest of .155 to confirm the break. I wouldn't be happy to classify this as a break until it has done this, considering it's past 12 months of trading. Whether it's a technical buy or not when that happens is up to the individual punter.


----------



## Caliente

What more could you want really. Todays action makes FNT my kind of stock. Impressed by the heavy buying into what has been incredible selling pressure, loads of announcements to come short term, investor presentations and a close at high.

The gap is a concern, but I get the feeling we might not need a fill given current momentum + volume.

edit - a nice little hammer there from yesterday, should have picked that up earlier.

double edit - I am no T/Analyst, Kennas work ur magic o this one with the lines please =) !!!


----------



## Boyou

Looking good. On the subject of the Gold Coast show .I live in Bris ,so can take advantage of going.Anyone else from the area going?

Daguilar Gold's Nicholas Mather is speaking as well as Fronteir's Peter Mcneil.

Those are the companies that I have particular interest in.,but many others on the bill.

For more info you can check the website  www.verticalevents.com.au.

Cheers Ya'll


----------



## Ken

Well for those how got in at 12.5 and 13 well done,  it reminded me so much of the way IGR went about it, and the constant volume, and expected big news is just great. The speculation leading into monday is what I reckon has cause the movement...up to 15.5 close.

16 cents and we are off to the races I believe. It will bring in a different bunch of traders, that trade break outs.  

If we get some press in the Fin review that could be handy.  Who knows? The speculation of monday, could push the stock like last time but its all a guessing game.

My advice is know your game plan, ins and outs, for if it does run write them down, so when the music stops you have a seat.


----------



## Pat

kennas said:


> I'm definately no expert but I think that .155 is the resistance. It hasn't closed higher since Oct 06, I think. The past 6 months it's spiked to 16, but has pulled back. A 'breakout', as far as I can see, is an EOD hold at 16+, and then a retest of .155 to confirm the break. I wouldn't be happy to classify this as a break until it has done this, considering it's past 12 months of trading. Whether it's a technical buy or not when that happens is up to the individual punter.



 Kennas,
What do you mean by "is an EOD hold at 16+"?

Also, what does every make of this MEGA volume? A **** load of shares traded in the last 3 weeks or so. I have no idea ?!?


----------



## prawn_86

EOD = end of day.

i too am also interested on hearing ppls opinions on the volume over the last few weeks.


----------



## Sean K

Pat said:


> Kennas,
> What do you mean by "is an EOD hold at 16+"?
> 
> Also, what does every make of this MEGA volume? A **** load of shares traded in the last 3 weeks or so. I have no idea ?!?



Sorry Pat, acronym for End Of Day. Breakouts intra day are less valid than EOD for some reason. So, it needs to hold at 16 or above for it to be classed as a 'breakout', IMO. Then, since it's been in a range for so long, I would like to see it test .155 and bounce off it for confirmation of the break. Sometimes this doesn't happen but it's another factor to consider when judging 'breakouts'. Others might think differently though.  

A good example of a breakout through resistance and then resistance testing the break and becomming support, thus confirming the break is this:


----------



## Pat

End of day, how about that! Thanks Kennas 
Well not many opinions on volume so far, maybe volume alone means nothing more than interest growing in a stock, for whatever reason. I suppose we could say the current volume is due to the upgrade due shortly???????????


----------



## mick2006

hey Pat, I think that it is a case of more investors discovering the potential of FNT that is leading to increased volume.

Also money usually flows into shares that have constant newsflow, and FNT is now entering that phase where there will be drilling updates every couple of weeks, so there is plenty of news which is what drives these smaller companies. 

For those interested the buying is continuing in Germany with FNT up by 12% earlier.


----------



## Pat

mick2006 said:


> hey Pat, I think that it is a case of more investors discovering the potential of FNT that is leading to increased volume.
> 
> Also money usually flows into shares that have constant newsflow, and FNT is now entering that phase where there will be drilling updates every couple of weeks, so there is plenty of news which is what drives these smaller companies.
> 
> For those interested the buying is continuing in Germany with FNT up by 12% earlier.



Heaps of investors there mick, but all those sellers/capper/whatever ready to part at 13-14 cents? I guess i've got a bit to learn.


----------



## dj_420

mick2006 said:


> hey Pat, I think that it is a case of more investors discovering the potential of FNT that is leading to increased volume.
> 
> Also money usually flows into shares that have constant newsflow, and FNT is now entering that phase where there will be drilling updates every couple of weeks, so there is plenty of news which is what drives these smaller companies.
> 
> For those interested the buying is continuing in Germany with FNT up by 12% earlier.




hey mick what code does FNT trade under in germany? can you just access it through yahoo finance? cheers


----------



## Pommiegranite

here ya go mate : http://www.bloomberg.com/apps/quote?ticker=TG5:GR


not suite as stellar as here in Oz...but still accepatable

PG


----------



## INORE

FRONTIER RESOURCES LTD 
ISIN  AU000000FNT5 
WKN  000A0J367 
Mnemonic  TG5 
CCP eligible  no 
Depot Type  AKV 
Instrument Type  EQU (Stocks) 
Instrument Sub-Type    
Instrument Group  AUS1 
Trading Model Type  One auction only 
Minimum Trade Size  1 (auction) / 1 (continuous trading) 
Maximum Spread  0 â‚¬ 
Minimum Quote Size  0 
Maximum Surplus Quantity  1 
Domestic Indicator  Foreign 
First Trading Day  14.07.2006 
Start Pre Trading  07:31 
End Post Trading  20:32 
Designated Sponsor(s)  --- 

found this info here:
http://deutsche-boerse.com/dbag/dis.../infoxetra?doc=instrument&detail=AU000000FNT5

typed in the code AU000000FNT5 here:
http://boerse-frankfurt.com/pip/dispatch/en/pip/private_investors/aktien/aktiensuche


and at 7.52pm perth time / 9.22am german time....the price was up 13.92%

_Equity  
Name
ISIN Exchange Last
Price Change 
Prev. Day Turnover in â‚¬ Bid/Ask
Spread Date, Time Close
Prev. Day Watch-
list 

FRONTIER RESOURCES LTD
AU000000FNT5  XETRA 0.063 0.00 / 0.00%  - 0.082 : - 01/06 1.34pm 0.063  
  Frankfurt 0.090 +0.01 / +13.92%  26,500 0.080 : 0.097 14/06 9.22am 0.079  
  14/06/2007, 1.54.33pm. Prices are 15 Minutes delayed._ 

theres probably a Helmut Von Licktenstein sitting somewhere in Germany sucking down a Beck's and reading my post and tinking 'ya wat a klutz'


----------



## motion

YOUNG_TRADER said:


> You bet I sold? For what a 10% profit on the heads? a 50% profit on the options? lol I'm going for 25c+ on the heads and about 10c+ on the opies, so if/when it gets to those levels then you might say hey I bet you YT was selling, but not today my friend, not for such small scraps




Just going back and reading some of the post over the last couple of months.... I would also like to say thank you YT & Kennas for the company info and mick for the ongoing updates and highlights... for highlighting this great company..... Lets see if it hits the range, then we will know you sold


----------



## mick2006

well guys where to from here for FNT?

It looks like all the stars are aligning perfectly, there is rising stock markets both here and overseas, rising copper/gold prices, increasing volume/investor interest, the upcoming resource upgrade (monday), further drill results from Kodu, commencement of drilling at ELO, results due for sampling and trenching at Bukuam (historical high gold results).  And as Kennas has pointed out very close to breaking through technical resistance at 16c, which may cause technical/chart based buying if the level is broken today (looking promising so far this morning with bid up to 16.5c).  Also we have an investor presentation today on the Gold Coast and a European Roadshow (this week and next).

Add to that a constant stream of buying (some very large orders late yesterday at 15.5c) with the possibility of the seller pool starting to dry up and retreating.

One thing for sure if we see the huge volume repeated today, who knows what could happen to the shareprice!!

Will be interesting to see how many people have left the buying for today before the upgrade on monday, could lead to significant late volume this afternoon.

Over the weekend I will be sending another email to Peter McNeil to try and confirm some more details.  So if you guys have any questions just let me know before tonight.


----------



## fgzq88

As a newbie, I'm glad I can find ASF, read this thread just in time on last Saturday and then bought few FNT/FNTO at 13c monday.
Thanks Y_T, mick and other guys.


----------



## UPKA

a strike in Peru and Chilie caused the rise in copper price in the last two days. shows u how sensitive copper prices has become, almost like the oil price. and the ever increasing demand from China and the shortage in supply will sustain the growth in copper price. 

so its in Chinese best interest to secure the supply. with PNG located closely to China, and Aust firm's fear of operating in PNG, i can see FNT n MGO taking up an Asian partner rather than a local (Australian) one. Bt like the MD said, the Chinese or the Koreans take forever to make a move, so patience is the key. may be the Koreans or the Chinese have their eyes on the Elo project, offer might come in when the drilling for that has completed. So definately a long term hold!


----------



## spottygoose

Just quickly.... Peter McNeil presented this morning at the GC conference. He said that he expects the resource to DOUBLE and that the announcement will be Monday. Cheers.


----------



## rico01

Who is cashing in all their chips today
The resourse upgrade is scheduled for monday and from the peter mc neil's mouth Quote "we're hoping for a doubling of the resource'"


----------



## UPKA

spottygoose said:


> Just quickly.... Peter McNeil presented this morning at the GC conference. He said that he expects the resource to DOUBLE and that the announcement will be Monday. Cheers.




there's a retracting in SP today, i think it was over bought yesterday, bt nothing to be alarmed about. Monday should be a different story when the Ann is released. fingers n toes crossed!


----------



## motion

Well interesting enough the share price has come down to where it has been stable at over the last few days... I'm not sure if the market has enough confidence in FNT or it's just day traders making some good profits. I wonder if Mondays announcement will make a difference after seeing this stock be so volatile…Still holding strong


----------



## Ruprect

spottygoose said:


> Just quickly.... Peter McNeil presented this morning at the GC conference. He said that he expects the resource to DOUBLE and that the announcement will be Monday. Cheers.




So a doubling of the resource (pre announcement) statement by mcneil leads then to a big sell off? I dont get it. But, then again, i dont get a lot of things.


----------



## INORE

rico01 said:


> Who is cashing in all there chips today
> The resourse upgrade is scheduled for monday and from the peter mc neil,s mouth Quote"we,re hoping for a doubling of the resource'"




some people trade policy is to buy into a pending announcement and sell just before announce released.....


----------



## spottygoose

Ruprect said:


> So a doubling of the resource (pre announcement) statement by mcneil leads then to a big sell off? I dont get it. But, then again, i dont get a lot of things.




To tell you the truth I don't think many people would be aware of the expected doubling of the resource - there were not massive amounts of people their this morning. As I said elsewhere, the true action might actually come post announcement. He also is emailing out the broker report that uses the correct market cap and shows how undervalued FNT is. He emphasised several times this morning that the stock is undervalued, he said "substantially undervalued even at the .155 close of yesterday". They have some great tenements and of course their own machinery. I was very pleased with what I heard this morning. My only criticism was that he wasn't the greatest of speakers and therefore I think he lost a few people's attention.


----------



## UPKA

spottygoose said:


> My only criticism was that he wasn't the greatest of speakers and therefore I think he lost a few people's attention.





exactly my thought when i listened to one of his presentations on webcast. rather plain n boring, since they r out sourcing another firm to do their PR, im not too worried abt this.


----------



## Spaghetti

Well If I had sold at 15 to 15.5 I would be buying back in as low as I felt it would go today. So perhaps others will buy back in. We will soon see.


----------



## spottygoose

UPKA said:


> exactly my thought when i listened to one of his presentations on webcast. rather plain n boring, since they r out sourcing another firm to do their PR, im not too worried abt this.




I spoke to him the day before at the FNT booth and he was very personable, very well spoken and came across as very honest and reliable. Problem was he was obviously a little nervous at presentation time so didn't come across so well. However, his booth was the only one with caps! lol Am now the "proud" owner of a Frontier Resources cap which I shall proudly wear at dog beach!

By the way, I am happy enough to have a buy order in at .135 - if I am lucky it will get filled. i think this is going to be a case of buy on fact not on rumour. Looking forward to Monday. Cheers


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

Looks like its alot of traders and Bell Potter must be selling alot of their 25m placement, thats very dissapointing,


The main issue with this stock is also why its traded so much, there's far too much liquidity, we need top 20 holders to be long termers who accumlate at least 70%-80% of the stock, until this happens there will be far too much liquidty and we will see this up and down situation.

I'm holding, Monday will be interesting, I want to see how big the JORC upgrade will be, I'm surprised, I was expecting 30% not 100%,

I was expecting the 100% in the 2nd upgrade

Will wait and see,

As I have said previously, I will look for about 100% on the stock as a gain before I sell, opies probably 300% ie 6c before I will let any go


----------



## fgzq88

I believe the price will be recovered after 3:30.
my problem is I missed the chance to buy more at 14c


----------



## mick2006

looks like the mid afternoon sell down has run its course, with a few lucky buyers (like me ) snapping up a bargain.

I like YT was very surprised to hear that this upgrade could be 100% to 200mt if this is the case, the market will certainly like this.

I was thinking more like 140-150 mt first up and then maybe 200mt when they re-release the figure in late august.  So don't be dissapointed if it comes in under 200mt because from what Peter is saying you will only have to wait till August.

Will be an interesting afternoon, could we have seen all the shrort term holders take there profits and re-enter at a lower price to gain the upside from the resource upgrade?


----------



## Spaghetti

It is a great day for volume. I cannot blame people for taking a juicy profit because I did it on another stock today for no logical reason. Nice to have a bird in hand at weekend. As long as people keep buying then I see 7 million shares purchased rather than 7 mil shares sold


----------



## mick2006

It was around 3.30 yesterday when the shareprice was 14.5c that all of a sudden there was a massive surge of buyers that hit the market with a turnover of around 3 million in the last half hour.

Looks like a floor is now set at 14c.

Could we be about to see a repeat of the trading pattern from yesterday?

Remember there is the lure of mondays resource upgrade, as only a very small portion of the investing public know about FNT it may catch a few peoples attention with a substantial figure monday!!!


----------



## surfingman

fgzq88 said:


> I believe the price will be recovered after 3:30.
> my problem is I missed the chance to buy more at 14c




Good prediction there, 3:28 it just hit .16. Monday will be good but i look forward to the results from ELO, surface area upto 6x larger than surface area of Kodu will indeed bring some great upside.


----------



## Ruprect

yes, nice late surge. I think YT is right, some major players selling down. 

They are doing that to the options big time, 500k lots at a time, or thereabouts. Whenever 3c gets broken, another lot comes in, even some selling at market pushing the price down to 2.7, even when the heads were hitting 16c. But the more they sell, the more we clean them out and thats better for monday and onwards.


----------



## Ken

Well I dont know about you guys but options tend to lag dont they?  YMLO lagged for a while.....  I guess its the risk factor??

The options were all free for the bell potter placement yeah?? So they are just offloading i guess for free cash....  

There are like 45 million options i have read. so lot of turnover.

Question for the educated...

If FNT is 18 cents, how much should the options be priced at?

If FNT gets to 20 cents, how much should the options be trading at?

If FNT gets to 24 cents how much should the options be trading at?

Is there  a formula that is a general rule to value an option?

Also if i decide to hold the option untill they expire, and the FNT share price is 20 cents exactly, would that make the options worthless. as effectively i have paid 3 cents for the options and i am paying 20 cents to expire the option making my outlay basically 23 cents per option/share.  once the option gets over 23 cents i am then in the profit if i decide to expire the option??

Is the best way to do it to sell the option on market or expire??? in people experience....

Hypotheticals.... for if and when FNT does ever get over 20 cents.


----------



## surfingman

Ken said:


> Well I dont know about you guys but options tend to lag dont they?  YMLO lagged for a while.....  I guess its the risk factor??
> 
> The options were all free for the bell potter placement yeah?? So they are just offloading i guess for free cash....
> 
> There are like 45 million options i have read. so lot of turnover.
> 
> Question for the educated...
> 
> If FNT is 18 cents, how much should the options be priced at?
> 
> If FNT gets to 20 cents, how much should the options be trading at?
> 
> If FNT gets to 24 cents how much should the options be trading at?
> 
> Is there  a formula that is a general rule to value an option?
> 
> Also if i decide to hold the option untill they expire, and the FNT share price is 20 cents exactly, would that make the options worthless. as effectively i have paid 3 cents for the options and i am paying 20 cents to expire the option making my outlay basically 23 cents per option/share.  once the option gets over 23 cents i am then in the profit if i decide to expire the option??
> 
> Is the best way to do it to sell the option on market or expire??? in people experience....
> 
> Hypotheticals.... for if and when FNT does ever get over 20 cents.




The only way i know of thats easy to understand the option has to be in the money, otherwise its a fairly long formula ill post it later tonight if no body else does before then i'm going to uni now, else maybe google for a options calculator???


----------



## Ruprect

Ken said:


> well i dont know about you guys but options tend to lag dont they?  YMLO lagged for a while.....  i guess its the risk factor??
> 
> the options were all free for the bell potter placement yeah?? so they are just offloading i guess for free cash....
> 
> there are like 45 million options i have read. so lot of turnover.
> 
> Question for the educated...
> 
> If FNT is 18 cents, how much should the options be priced at?
> 
> if FNT gets to 20 cents, how much should the options be trading at?
> 
> if FNT gets to 24 cents how much should the options be trading at?
> 
> is there  a formula that is a general rule to value an option.
> 
> also if i decide to hold the option untill they expire, and the FNT share price is 20 cents exactly, would that make the options worthless. as effectively i have paid 3 cents for the options and i am paying 20 cents to expire the option making my outlay basically 23 cents per option/share.  once the option gets over 23 cents i am then in the profit if i decide to expire the option??
> 
> is the best way to do it to sell the option on market or expire??? in people experience....
> 
> hypotheticals.... for if and when FNT does ever get over 20 cents.




Ken, i actually think that after the placement, there are 83mil options and 132mil shares, so it is very liquid. And given the placement was at 13cents and one free option, its not a bad return to sell the options and hold the heads, or vice versa, or do both. I think some have certainly done both. Disappointing when the announcement is Monday, but no problems in cleaning them out for the longer term.

No general rule to pricing options that are out of the money, the general rule really applies to the premium that the market will determine. The premium being what one is prepared to pay for the option to purchase the share before a given date at a given price. Its kind of like betting that the share price will rise, in this case at current levels to over 22.9cents. 

So if you buy the option for 2.9 cents, you can convert that option into a share for 20cents, meaning your purchase price for the share will be 22.9cents. If the shares trade over that amount, then your options are "in the money". So, if the share is just over 20 cents, you have to work out if its worth converting the options. If its over 22.9cents, then you are in profit.

At the current prices, the option is out of the money, by 4.5cents. Target - 20cents, current sp, 15.5c = 4.5cents

You could expect that an option that is in the money will follow the sp fairly closely, minus the conversion price, in this case 20cents. So if FNT hits 30cents before end of November, the option could reasonably be priced at 10cents, plus whatever premium the market determines is suitable for it. The premium is basicly factored in because of the leverage that applies to purchasing options at a cheaper price. But note, the premium decreases over time, as the expiry date gets closer. So come November 30, if FNT is 30c, the option theoretically should be at 10cents. A couple of months before that is might be at 11 or 12 cents, factoring in the premium.

So to answer what the options should trade at if the SP hits 24c, in theory, it would be 4 cents, plus whatever premium the market determines. 

And in terms of conversion, that all depends if you have the money to convert to shares. Many people actually just buy and sell the options, never converting.

Hope this makes sense, if im wrong in any place please someone feel free to correct me.


----------



## chicken8

with regards to when the options get converted to full shares at november 30

would this affect the price of the heads at all?


----------



## djones

chicken8 said:


> with regards to when the options get converted to full shares at november 30
> 
> would this affect the price of the heads at all?




Im pretty sure the options would be factored into the heads price already since as soon as the heads hit 20c the options can be converted whenever the owner wishes. There may be slight downward pressure though due to people converting to heads at the end of the term and selling their heads on the market.


----------



## mick2006

wow what a roller coaster ride today, looking very strong in the pre-open, starting slightly up, then a sell down to 13.5c, followed by another very strong high volume rally back to 16c befor finally settling at 15.5c back where it all started.

Very positive the strong bounce back from 13.5c, don't know what it means on a chart basis (maybe Kennas could u please have a look and see what you think).

As for the issue of the sell down from Bell Potters I got the feeling that they ran out of heads on thursday afternoon, as there was no point today that FNT shares look like they were being manipulated.  As they were unable to control the strong afternoon rise back to 16c.  Perhaps they turned there attention to FNTO.

The huge volume over the last two days 18.9 million or 14.32% of outstanding shares, gives hope that not only the Bell Potter Stake has been digested and also the majority of stale holders are also out.  With the day traders now into FNT we will start to see a bit more price volatility both up and down.

The short term direction will be determined by the scale of the resource upgrade, if the market likes it FNT could run substantially.  But with the amount of news over the coming weeks/months it will be traded according to the content of the news update.

So did any FNT holders out there either sell down/top up today?

What type of % upgrade are you expecting on monday?


----------



## Spaghetti

Mick

I for one will try to ride this out for 3 months, however I will monitor and change my mind if depth suggests I should.

I did not do any more buys today because I was busy on other stocks. I wish I had sold and rebought as I do fairly often, but this time I felt it worth waiting. Did not expect it to go back so low but then I did expect it to rebound. Never felt any panic at all.

I will feel nervous at market reaction to each announcement and also nervous with anticipation but that is part of the deal so I will go with the flow.

I am very happy with volume, very happy. People buying want to get a good price and the more that get a good price the better for the long term I feel.


----------



## spottygoose

mick2006 said:


> wow what a roller coaster ride today, looking very strong in the pre-open, starting slightly up, then a sell down to 13.5c, followed by another very strong high volume rally back to 16c befor finally settling at 15.5c back where it all started.
> 
> Very positive the strong bounce back from 13.5c, don't know what it means on a chart basis (maybe Kennas could u please have a look and see what you think).
> 
> As for the issue of the sell down from Bell Potters I got the feeling that they ran out of heads on thursday afternoon, as there was no point today that FNT shares look like they were being manipulated.  As they were unable to control the strong afternoon rise back to 16c.  Perhaps they turned there attention to FNTO.
> 
> The huge volume over the last two days 18.9 million or 14.32% of outstanding shares, gives hope that not only the Bell Potter Stake has been digested and also the majority of stale holders are also out.  With the day traders now into FNT we will start to see a bit more price volatility both up and down.
> 
> The short term direction will be determined by the scale of the resource upgrade, if the market likes it FNT could run substantially.  But with the amount of news over the coming weeks/months it will be traded according to the content of the news update.
> 
> So did any FNT holders out there either sell down/top up today?
> 
> What type of % upgrade are you expecting on monday?





I am still holding and tried to top up today at .135 but my order didn't get picked up. I am hoping for a huge upgrade on Monday as PM stated the resource is expected to double. Was anyone else there today, to back me up on this?


----------



## Pommiegranite

mick2006 said:


> wow what a roller coaster ride today, looking very strong in the pre-open, starting slightly up, then a sell down to 13.5c, followed by another very strong high volume rally back to 16c befor finally settling at 15.5c back where it all started.
> 
> Very positive the strong bounce back from 13.5c, don't know what it means on a chart basis (maybe Kennas could u please have a look and see what you think).
> 
> As for the issue of the sell down from Bell Potters I got the feeling that they ran out of heads on thursday afternoon, as there was no point today that FNT shares look like they were being manipulated. As they were unable to control the strong afternoon rise back to 16c. Perhaps they turned there attention to FNTO.
> 
> The huge volume over the last two days 18.9 million or 14.32% of outstanding shares, gives hope that not only the Bell Potter Stake has been digested and also the majority of stale holders are also out. With the day traders now into FNT we will start to see a bit more price volatility both up and down.
> 
> The short term direction will be determined by the scale of the resource upgrade, if the market likes it FNT could run substantially. But with the amount of news over the coming weeks/months it will be traded according to the content of the news update.
> 
> So did any FNT holders out there either sell down/top up today?
> 
> What type of % upgrade are you expecting on monday?




It sure was a funny day for FNT! I topped up a little on the dip down to 14. The bounce has given me even more confidence,

As for the resource upgrade, anything above a conservative *160MT* would be great news...althought I wouldn't cry if it turn out to be 200MT.

Its virtually impossible to gauge though how much of an impact any news would have on Monday. So I don't wan't to even go there. Far too unpredicatable a stock. 

I'm long on FNT so really I'm just happy that FNT seem to be getting more active week by week (kinda like my unborn child )

Does anyone else sense that this stock is stirring? I can't see 13c again, as the fundamentals of this company are slowly getting too well known.

Does anyone know anything more about the Tasmanian tin project? Not much is mentioned on the website, but I know Peter just returned from a trip out there.

I've just read some of the posts on HC.....hilarious how people were getting excited today !!!


----------



## Pommiegranite

Pommiegranite said:


> Does anyone know anything more about the Tasmanian tin project? Not much is mentioned on the website, but I know Peter just returned from a trip out there.




Silly me...Informantion in the Tassie projects there on their website all along. 

There are 3 projects which FNT has going in Tasmania:
SMRV 
Gowrie Park
Lisle / Lone Star

I particularly like this quote on SMRV:

_"The SMRV Project has good mineralisation potential and *offers ‘company maker' sized targets* warranting substantial exploration and drilling. Frontier plans to continue to evaluate the gold and base metal potential at the SMRV."_

Should FNT start producing encouraging drill results for projects such as these *simultaneously, *you'd think the market might just take notice?

Please feel free to tell me to shut up and concentrate on Kodu!!

Just a reminder that FNT make/use their own drill rigs.


----------



## mick2006

you guys might think what I going to say is a bit crazy, but I believe the wording of the ASX release on Monday will have a big impact on the FNT shareprice.  Almost as much as what the release actually contains.

I have being having a close look at the effect of market sensetive announcements on the shareprice of junior resource companies.

And have come to the conclusion that the wording of the release has a big impact on investors and their decision whether to investigate the company or not.

I have seen some companies run very hard just because they state things such as "high grade gold results" then if your investigate a little further the results are not really that good, but just because of the eye catching title it draws investors/day traders in.

What I am saying the title Peter McNeil comes up with for the resource upgrade will pay a big part on the shareprice on Monday.

For an example say we do get a doubling of the resource at Kodu to 200mt these could be some titles that he could come up with.


Resource Upgrade at Kodu
Mineralisation Statement for Kodu
Kodu Resource Statement
Massive Resource Increase at Kodu
Resource Doubles at Kodu
100% Resource Upgrade at Kodu
Significant Copper Upgrade for Kodu
Huge lift in Resources at Kodu
Major Resource Boost for Frontier at Kodu
Resource at Kodu doubles to 200 million Tonnes


Would be interested to hear thoughts on whether any of the above statements would be more likely to catch your attention and in turn investigate the company some more, or in the case of day traders cause a short term price frenzy.

The short term price could very well come down to market sentiment on the release rather than company fundamentals.


----------



## alankew

Mick whilst I agree with what you say about the leading statement it doesnt always transpire into a significant rise-MSN announced a significant upgrade  by 83% and it did move the SP but not dramatically.  http://imagesignal.comsec.com.au/asxdata/20070615/pdf/00729996.pdf
Just hope that the ann is good and it leads to a nice steady rise.


----------



## rico01

I hope it,s not the case but all this pre-announcement hype  peter could be  giving us  all a disservice ,well what I mean is if we don,t get a doubling of the resource everybody could be dissapointed


----------



## mick2006

I guess the one positive for FNT is that it is still not well known in the investment community so any substantial increase will be well received as they are not expected the resource to double.

I don't think we will get a doubling of the resource on Monday, I think it will be somewhere in the 140-160 million tonnes range and then will be closer to the 200 mt mark in August when the Kodu deposit will be upgraded again.

The positive way the stock rebounded off the 13.5c mark, makes me more confident that the recent gains can be held onto this time.

With drilling at a combination of Kodu/Elo/Andewa/Bukuam with 3 company owned rigs 24/7, there will be plenty of times this stock will trade according to drill results, so it will be more firmly in investors sights.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

mick2006 said:


> I don't think we will get a doubling of the resource on Monday, I think it will be somewhere in the 140-160 million tonnes range and then will be closer to the 200 mt mark in August when the Kodu deposit will be upgraded again.




I agree with this Mick,



Although I am amazed at how much trading there has been in the last 2 weeks with the stock and the options, its clearly Bell Potter as there was 1/10th of this volume last time it ran up to 16c,

Its a shame really, I mean had Bell Potter not recieved this placement, the stock would have probably been at 25c due to a lack of supply, however the very strong demand is being met with equally strong supply,

Like I said Monday will be an important day,


----------



## surfingman

mick2006 said:


> I guess the one positive for FNT is that it is still not well known in the investment community so any substantial increase will be well received as they are not expected the resource to double.




If Peter McNeil says we are hoping to double the resource and an announcement is due Monday in the one sentence, then it should double in my opinion. Upgrade the Kodu deposit in August and / or release some results for ELO.

Mick have you heard any more about the Inferred resource estimate for Tasmania due for release also shortly?


----------



## mick2006

YT has hit the nail on the head, it makes FNT's recent run all the more impressive it has had to soak up 20 million plus of new shares which have been dumped on the market in the space of less than 2 weeks, and not only did it absorb them it has moved forward.

With new holders for this chunk of stock, some long term some short term, the pool of available sellers will start to dry up as long as the news keeps flowing.

Just hope that members of ASF don't pin their hopes on a 200mt resource upgrade monday, as I highly doubt we will see it.  But importantly we will only have to wait about 8 weeks to get there, so we just need to be patient.

In a way the two resource upgrades might be better for FNT in the long run as it will show investors that they are continuing to define larger and larger resource bases.

As for the tasmanian prospects they have been put on hold till 2008, FNT has realised the real value for the company is to concentrate on their highly prospective PNG tennements.  With several sources keeping an eye on whats going on in PNG, it is in FNT's best interests to keep pumping out the drill results as it is the real shareprice driver at the moment.

That is why they are moving a third drill rig to PNG to really pump up the volume on the exploration effort (thanks to Rico for the info).  With three rigs going at the same time we can expect several drill results every month.  As the company has a history of reporting individual hole results rather than just releasing the complete set, which will help investors staying interested.


----------



## Ken

Conquest mining - CQT, had heap of shares on offer. A heap of Options on offer also.  Volume = acitivity, something will be happening....

Volume is going at close to 10% of total shares on offer on days.  I suppose you would take out McNEil's 8 million plus shares, and your looking a stock which is turning over a fair bit of its shares on issue.

Someone wants out, and someone wants in.  Pretty simple.

The volume to me, says interest!  I would like to see a becoming substancial holder  announcement.  That would really get things bubbling along.

Within the next few days, shareholders should make a decision, whether they are in for short term gain, or in for the long haul. 20% is there to be taken for most.  But if your after the pot of gold at the end of the rainbow, then 2 years down the track is the time line.


good luck, and may monday bring some joy to FNT


----------



## mick2006

For those interested the latest Gold Coast investor presentation is now up on the company's website.


----------



## mick2006

I will always be the first to say I was wrong.

I had some doubts over the size of the upcoming Kodu upgrade on monday, I would have been happy for something between 140-160mt.

But after seeing the latest presentation Peter goes out of his way to point out the Upgrade is due on monday and also we highlighted the fact several times the objective was to double the resource.

So now we can safely expect the resource to be around 200mt, now it is just up to the market to decide how to react to the news.  

Should be very interesting going tomorrow morning


----------



## Ruprect

mick2006 said:


> For those interested the latest Gold Coast investor presentation is now up on the company's website.




Thanks Mick. Its a good powerpoint presentation. My reading of the tonnage estimate is that the presentation clearly states a number of times that it is the intention to "double the tonnage" and if the release is due Monday, then McNeil must have known the figure at the presentation on Friday.

So i would take from it that the resource should be at least double, and maybe a surprise on the upside of that. I wouldnt think that a recent presentation suggesting a doubling would then lead to an announcement under that figure. It would obviously lead to disappointment, therefore it wouldnt be mentioned so often.

The Marengo boys were predicting a resource upgrade to around 500mt, showcasing this figure in various presentations around the world. They then surprised with an upgrade to 660mt. 

Im going out on a limb here to say that i think it will be a little over the doubling. Just my thoughts.


----------



## surfingman

Ruprect said:


> Im going out on a limb here to say that i think it will be a little over the doubling. Just my thoughts.




I couldn't agree with you more, the last thing FNT needs now is any negative force on its share price. Talking up a report than delivering results lower than discussed would turn many investors away, = or greater than what is discussed can only bring more investors.

Presentation looks good thanks Mick, some great projects for the future both short and long term.


----------



## Pommiegranite

Ruprect said:


> I wouldnt think that a recent presentation suggesting a doubling would then lead to an announcement under that figure. It would obviously lead to disappointment, therefore it wouldnt be mentioned so often.




Spot on Ruprect. I think FNT learnt an important lesson last year and now prefer to be conservative and cautious with their announcements.

As for the Gold Coast Showcase presentation, as I am long on FNT, I have to say that I am extremely impressed. One day I reckon we may look back on Kodu and laugh at how excited we were about one of FNT's smallest projects


*Bukuam*, targeting 200-300MT of 0.8%-1.0% copper looks very tasty indeed
Also, based of the soil chemistry, *Oomargi*, which seems to be a high grade copper deposit (>400ppm). I would like to know more about this.
..and then there's *SMRV Tasmania*, which is planed to be drilled from Jan08. I sense that this could possbily be FNT's biggest plays. Peter McNeil seems to mention this project a fair amount, has called it a possible company maker, and has just returned from a trip to Tasmania.
So much to mull over. Oh well, better stop, or I'll just be repeating McNeil's presentation.

One step at a time, lets concentrate on Baby Kodu


----------



## mick2006

Your spot on there PG, we could look back in the coming years and think why all the fuss over Kodu its just small fry

The most interesting thing that has changed in this presentation is the slide showing the sizes of the soil anomolies of Kodu, Oomargi, and Elo it also outlines the current resource for Kodu, they haven't even drilled the most prospective part of the deposit yet.  Not sure the exact location of the upcoming drill holes but we could be looking at another substantial increase in August.


----------



## kgee

I can't agree more ...the way their presentation was stated would suggest they've already achieved their objective of doubling the resource
200+ mt....which would make their market cap 0.15% of in situ value
I'm not sure what % of in situ value would be appropriate for this resource in regards to the risk associated with it (KOKODU)
But you'd think anywhere between 0.5-0.8 % would seem reasonable?
Well spose it will all come out in the wash tommorro


----------



## spottygoose

mick2006 said:


> for those interested the latest Gold Coast investor presentation is now up on the companies website.




Phew I am glad you have all read it on the website now, I was a bit worried I was going to be hung, drawn and quartered!


----------



## djones

How many options did Bell get in the placement and how many do you estimate they have dumped already? I think options will be lagging and hard to sell tommorow if you have a few and want to get out.


----------



## Ken

Did you guys read the presentation and pick up on page 6 that the inferred resource upgrade is due out on the 18th of July???

So according to that, are we looking at another month??  I was under the impression it was due out Monday. Maybe a typo.

18/7/07 or there is another upgrade...


----------



## Ruprect

djones said:


> How many options did Bell get in the placement and how many do you estimate they have dumped already? I think options will be lagging and hard to sell tommorow if you have a few and want to get out.




25 million shares, with 25 million free options allocated to clients of Bell Potter on 28 May. There were about 15 million optons traded on Thursday and Friday. They were sold into strengething buy orders, keeping the price at prior levels.

I would be astounded if most of the trade on both those days wasnt the Bell clients. Therefore, if the buy pressure continues tomorrow and i expect it to, it wouldnt take long to take most of them out. That is dependent of course on whether all of the "clients" are dumping their options. It may only be some of them.

In addtion, since being allocated the options on 28 May, they may have been progressively (but carefully) dumping them down, so they actually may not have many of them left.

Once gone, there is a good possibility that the sell depth will dry up considerably, leading to a very quick rise.

And re the resource upgrade, I think that is a Typo on Page 6. It refers numerous times through the document to 18 June. I think McNeil has confirmed this in his dealings with Mick.


----------



## Pommiegranite

Ken said:


> Did you guys read the presentation and pick up on page 6 that the inferred resource upgrade is due out on the 18th of July???
> 
> So according to that, are we looking at another month??  I was under the impression it was due out Monday. Maybe a typo.
> 
> 18/7/07 or there is another upgrade...




Ken...i reckon its a mistake.

The ppt is just a rushed rehashed version of the old ppt presnetation.

all set for Monday


----------



## djones

Copper keeps rising as China uses more
Published: June 15, 2007
http://www.iht.com/articles/2007/06/14/bloomberg/bxcom.php

Copper rose for a third consecutive session Thursday after industrial production unexpectedly accelerated in China, the world's largest user of the metal, and on speculation that strikes in Chile would disrupt supplies.

Nickel slipped while aluminum and zinc gained.

China's output increased 18.1 percent in May from a year earlier, the National Bureau of Statistics said Wednesday, after gaining 17.4 percent in April.

That beat the 17 percent median estimate of 19 economists surveyed by Bloomberg News.

Contract workers at the Codelco mine in Chile, the world's largest copper producer, plan to strike June 20, a labor leader said.

"This kind of production growth is positive for metals," David Thurtell, a London-based analyst at BNP Paribas, said. "Possible strikes in Chile are also helping."

Copper for delivery in three months on the London Metal Exchange gained $123 to $7,321 a metric ton.

The metal used in power cables and wiring has dropped 10 percent since trading at an 11-month high of $8,335 a ton on May 4.

Inventories tracked by the LME fell for a 19th consecutive session, slipping 0.7 percent to 119,075 tons, the exchange said. That is the lowest since Oct. 23.

China is increasing domestic production to meet rising demand. China, the world's most populous nation, increased copper output 17 percent in May from a year earlier, to 278,000 metric tons. That beat the previous record of 274,000 tons in April.

The planned walkout by contract workers at state-owned Codelco would hamper company output, said CristiÃ¡n Cuevas, president of the Confederation of Copper Workers, a group representing contract employees. The workers are demanding more pay.

At DoÃ±a InÃ©s de Collahuasi, one of the largest copper mines in Chile, workers will not return to talks unless the owners, Xstrata and Anglo American, submit a new wage offer, said Pedro DÃ­az, the treasurer of a union.


----------



## motion

Ann out -- headlines read  "88% tonnage increase in Kodu Inferred Resource "

Great to see it's out early this morning just waiting for report to be released.....


----------



## rico01

88% increase in tonnage at kodu  inferred resource   thats the announcement
  Will that be enough to get the ball rolling


----------



## Fool

203Mt @ .47% Cu equiv.

The more interesting part is where he says they beleive there is another sector at Kodu which will add *significant amount more to the 203Mt*.

That, and they will have the drill results within *6 weeks*.


----------



## Fool

Also states that the 203Mt exceeded the 200Mt hurdle, and should be enough to move the mine into production.

This, thrown in with the increasing price of copper is VERY good news for FNT.


----------



## UPKA

what we need now is ppl to get out of their bed n read the annoucement, even better if we get a mention in the financial reviews! wat this company really lacking is publicity, i guess thats why the directors r doing roadshows in europe and around the country. 

PS my etrade isnt showing the ann yet, anyone else having this problem?


----------



## rico01

you can get a link to the ann here www.asx.com.au/index.htm.
On this page there is a box with price sensitive announcements, just scroll down to you find it at 8.36 am.


----------



## chicken8

i think UPKA has read the announcement. but he's wondering if anyone else is having the same problem. cause he wants more potential buyers to see the announcement


----------



## UPKA

rico01 said:


> you can get a link to the ann herewww.asx.com.au/index.htm
> on this page there is a box with price sensitive announcements , just scroll down to you find it at 8.36 am




yeah i know where to get it, js saying that lot ppl prob didnt notice the ann yet, lets hope it'll pop a lil higher when the market opens.


----------



## chicken8

10mill trades in 15mins and we're lower than opening price

this is seriously getting to me

stop selling!!!!!!!


----------



## mick2006

just for the record the report was better than my wildest dreams.  Over 200mt with only 6 weeks for another substantial increase.

I certainly won't be selling at these levels, too much upside to come.

Don't worry as the sellers dry up during the day it will move higher again, it will take a while for people to digest the significance of the report.

They already believe they have enough tonnes for a mining operation, very encouraging they are heading towards scoping study/feasability study.


----------



## Craze0123

It will settle at around midday ;D, it was always going to happen, imo there is still the long term traders to get in.


----------



## Pommiegranite

Craze0123 said:


> It will settle at around midday ;D, it was always going to happen, imo there is still the long term traders to get in.




Exactly!

One only has to look at what happened to the SP last Friday i.e there was a sell off until 2pm, the the buyers moved in.


----------



## nioka

chicken8 said:


> 10mill trades in 15mins and we're lower than opening price
> 
> this is seriously getting to me
> 
> stop selling!!!!!!!




Don't worry. There will be a lot of profit taking for a while. When the price is double my buying price I will sell half and free carry the rest. There are plenty of traders settling for the profit on a daily or weekly basis and with a share ike this it will continue for some time. Start buying if you think they are too cheap or just wait.


----------



## Gordon

I read the report in the morning and placed an order before the market opened (@0.165) then after about 30min of market opened my order was still pending so i panicked and bought again (@0.175 market price) then i saw on comsec that both my orders where placed. A bit annoying really - does anyone know a good way of finding out if your pre-market-open order will go through or not. I also placed a buy order for FNTO that didnt go through. Very annoying as (imo) the options are very under valued.


----------



## Fool

You should be able to buy at limit now, and anything that does go through at market by the end of the day (assuming the SP drops back far enough) then you could sell sell them later today/tomorrow.

I doubt the SP will drop back far enough, but you never know.

That's why I hate at market buy orders... they may not get filled and you cannot cancel them.

A dumb idea I think.

That and at market sell orders will take anything they can get their hands on.

Confusing if you havn't used them before anyway.


----------



## INORE

I know i can see the report on ASX but E-Trade still isnt showing the announcement of upgrade....this might be a good thing as if/when it shows up it may provide some extra kick to the SP...


----------



## Fool

That's very interesting.

Has anyone emailed etrade to see if they know about it ?

I don't use it personally.


----------



## heads up

still nothing on Etrade, but look at the volume ! and still some big sell orders.
we just need market sentiment, the facts speak for themselves.


----------



## Ruprect

Im not selling, but its very interesting to watch the options in play.  As the heads move ever so close to the option strike price of 20c, the options continue to be sold into stronger buy orders. As the heads pushed back up through 17.5, the options went backwards. And while the heads have moved forward about 5 cents in the last week, the options have gone forward only .8 of 1 cent. 

I still think that those being sold down are the Bell placement, and i cant imagine that they would have very many left with 25 milliod odd options traded in the last 3 days. Once they are gone, id expect the options to follow the movement of the shares a lot more closely.


----------



## mobcat

They sure are good buying the oppies if the heads continue the march toward 20cents 18.5 is a nice level for the heads to be challenging atm the oppies could be in the money if the pressure keeps up on the heads ....................with the time line of hopefully positive anns on FNT,s projects the oppies are fantastic leverage atm very comfortable being up to my lips in them


----------



## mick2006

just wondering if anyone is a member of miningnews.net as there is an article already posted about the Kodu upgrade.  You need to be a member to view the article.  Would appreciate if anyone is a member if they could post the article for the benefit of ASF members


----------



## prawn_86

over $5mill has been traded today, that means that about 20% of the company has changed hands today alone, based on an 18c share price.

is this correct? and what implications will this have?


----------



## Pommiegranite

prawn_86 said:


> over $5mill has been traded today, that means that about 20% of the company has changed hands today alone, based on an 18c share price.
> 
> is this correct? and what implications will this have?





Prawn..are you sure about those numbers...five million dollars seems to be a bit high to me


----------



## prawn_86

yeh, as we speak the volume just went over 30million shares. Unless my trading acc is screwing up but i've never had a problem with it before


----------



## rico01

I just heard a rumour about a price forcast 4 fnt but i can't say what cos it,s a rumour. Do any brokers cover this stock or are going too in the future?


----------



## UPKA

prawn_86 said:


> yeh, as we speak the volume just went over 30million shares. Unless my trading acc is screwing up but i've never had a problem with it before




I think the market is getting over excited, although many didnt get as much info abt the ann as us, i still think its been over bought, looking at the volume been traded, unless day traders has came in and started play around with the prices. we could see a bit of retraction tomorrow, depending on how US opens tonite.


----------



## Ken

I am concerned about the number volume of trades...

I am considering bailing due to the fact something doesn't feel right.

25% of the company changes hands and only up 3 cents.

Would seem like a waste of brokerage!


----------



## kgee

mick2006 said:


> just wondering if anyone is a member of miningnews.net as there is an article already posted about the Kodu upgrade.  You need to be a member to view the article.  Would appreciate if anyone is a member if they could post the article for the benefit of ASF members



Just (re)signed up to their trial offer.Their story didn't cover anything that wasn't in the announcement....although it did have a nice picture of their camp- its pretty wild country up there!!


----------



## prawn_86

im in it with oppies too so im holding for at least another couple months.

perhaps a lot of stale sell orders have been set off and people who have held it for the last six months without it doing anything are happy to take their profits.

any other ideas?


----------



## mick2006

just doing some maths to work out the current value of Kodu for FNT


1.25 billion lbs copper * 3.32lb                 = 4.15 bln usd
2.1 million ounces gold * 654 p/ounce       = 1.3734 bln usd
33 million lbs molybedenum * 32 p/pound   = 1.056 bln usd
12 million ounces silver * 13.20                = 1.584 bln usd

*= usd $8,163,400,000*

                                                  or    *= aud $9,694,119,134*


or as a percentage in ground value versus undiluted market cap

available shares no including options          132,402,912

times by current share price of 18.5c     =  $24,494,538.72


so the percantage of market cap versus in ground resource at kodu is

*  0.25%*


Shows how undervalued FNT is when you compare the market cap to the current resources at just Kodu which will be upgraded again in August.

Also this assumes that they don't find anything worth while at their vast number of exciting prospects

This is also why the shareprice won't fall back into a trading range again!!

Our little baby is learning to RUN.


----------



## prawn_86

i agree it is massively undervalued, hence why im holding.

but you have to remeber this is low grade copper and there isnt really much moly there.

not disounting what you have said mick, just adding a couple points.

ps - feel free to correct me as im still getting my head around metal gradings


----------



## samfisher18

I agree prawn its not the best deposit, but the upside outweighs the downside by a lot, one mine for kodu and elo, possibility of elo being larger than kodu, commencement of drilling at elo, and other tenemenets such as smrv in tasmania.
Just thought id remind all those that have recently starting reading this thread.
Im still holding.


----------



## aaronphetamine

Pretty Good announcement, I just sold then, Its a very liquid stock and ill re enter in a few days when the SP drops back down again, like it has done so often the last few days.
Im looking forward to the future announcements from FNT though, its a great stock.


----------



## flyboy77

From memory, Peter McN. said the gold equivalent grade of the mineralisation was roughly 2 g/t gold (at the Resources Showcase last week which I attended). Not sure if that number is pre or post the upgrade.

With these tonnages that's quite a decent grade?

Clearly the market is warming to the story?


----------



## KIWIKARLOS

They haven't made the announcement with the resource upgrade yet have they. I can't see anything but I dont trust E-trade, they are super dodgy.

Bring on the news.


----------



## prawn_86

KIWIKARLOS said:


> They haven't made the announcement with the resource upgrade yet have they. I can't see anything but I dont trust E-trade, they are super dodgy.
> 
> Bring on the news.




its been out since this morning before trade opened.
why else would it be going so crazy.
etrade is full of problems...i use netwealth


----------



## Gordon

Gordon said:


> I read the report in the morning and placed an order before the market opened (@0.165) then after about 30min of market opened my order was still pending so i panicked and bought again (@0.175 market price) then i saw on comsec that both my orders where placed. A bit annoying really - does anyone know a good way of finding out if your pre-market-open order will go through or not. I also placed a buy order for FNTO that didnt go through. Very annoying as (imo) the options are very under valued.




Just quoting myself here - more than annoyed now seeing the options increase by 72% in about 10hrs  lucky for me i bought in, but only a small amount and it ended up being higher than when the market first opened


----------



## mick2006

wow what can I say to that, hope all you FNT holders enjoyed that  half as much as I did, don't think the smile will come off my face for a while.

Interesting to note at over 45 million shares trading hands it has the second highest volume on the entire exchange.


----------



## Fool

There are some guys on HC saying that brokers are starting to cover this stock, has anyone heard this independantly or is it just blatant ramping ?

Would like to hear that from someone on ASF to give it some credibility, better yet, I would like to see a broker release it themselves.

Either way, very good finish for FNT today.

Looking forward to tomorrow's open once the greater public get to read that announcement. Keeping in mind that e-trade users probably have missed the announcement completely.


----------



## rico01

Did anybody sell? I kept all mine. The further drilling results to come in six weeks plus the ELO results when they come in means that this share hasn't got much downside IMHO


----------



## Boyou

I managed to jump on the bandwagon on Friday with a small parcel..glad I did.

Thanks to all those who brought this to my attention.Particularly mick2006.

Good luck to everone

Cheers Ya'll


----------



## Pommiegranite

Fool said:


> There are some guys on HC saying that brokers are starting to cover this stock, has anyone heard this independantly or is it just blatant ramping ?




I read on HC that FNT drilling has found cheese on the moon. Why do you think cheese has holes in it?

A good day, and hopefully as Mick as mentioned, recognition for FNT is around the corner.


----------



## mick2006

All credit must go to YT for finding this one, just happy to provide some of the research I was lucky to get my hands on.

As for brokers covering the stock state one already do, see the FNT website for their last report.

Peter is currently in 3 days of broker/analyst presentations in Sydney who knows what that could lead to.

Once again thanks YT you are truely the master


----------



## spottygoose

Young Trader and Mick - you guys are champions. Thanks for all your hard work and most importantly for sharing it so willingly. Well done to all holders including myself!!


----------



## prawn_86

i agree,

YT and Mick have done a great job.

its rare that you see people who are so willing to share info on stock tips, that arnt actually ramping. Im glad that ASF has a community feel where we all help each other to do what we love, and make some cash along the way 

compliments to the mods too for such a well run forum


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

YOUNG_TRADER said:


> I like the look of this so I've been buying alot of those opies today,
> 
> Reminds me of JMS, HLX, YML when I first looked at them,
> 
> New JORC at KODU due in  about 5 weeks which is very close,
> 
> Current JORC stands at 108Mt@ 0.5% CuEquiv  (0.33% Cu + 0.42g/t Au + 0.006% Mo)
> 
> 2 Other very interesting projects, Bukuam and Elo, Bukuam could host a 200Mt - 300Mt deposit grading 0.8% - 1% Cu Equiv and Elo could host a 300Mt - 500Mt deposit also grading 0.8% - 1% Cu Equiv




Amazing result, simply amazing!




YOUNG_TRADER said:


> You bet I sold? For what a 10% profit on the heads? a 50% profit on the options? lol I'm going for 25c+ on the heads and about 10c+ on the opies, so if/when it gets to those levels then you might say hey I bet you YT was selling, but not today my friend, not for such small scraps





I took some profit on FNT and FNTO today, I was going to wait for 25c and 10c but took the opportunity to free carry myself in the stock 


You never go broke taking profits!

Its run so well today I will be interested to see how it performs over next few days

Hope ASF's made heaps from my intial posts


----------



## Pommiegranite

prawn_86 said:


> i agree,
> 
> YT and Mick have done a great job.
> 
> its rare that you see people who are so willing to share info on stock tips, that arnt actually ramping. Im glad that ASF has a community feel where we all help each other to do what we love, and make some cash along the way
> 
> compliments to the mods too for such a well run forum




Here Here...maximum respect to YT and Mick!!..and to Peter McNeil if you are reading this.

Still a long battle ahead.. Next step is to fend of the traders locking in profits tomorrow. Hope FNT get a good write up in some press articles.


----------



## Ruprect

Yep, well done guys.

I also took some profit on the oppies in the 4's, but still hold some of both. I think we can finally say that we should have cleaned out the Bell placement with nearly 25% of options traded today.


----------



## Dr.Stock

Dear fellow ASF'ers.
Stock here. 
It has been great reading your opinions and views on fnt. I mainly deal with obv and your helpful insights and expert analysis is something that, one day, I hope to master. Yes I bought in.
Keep it coming.


----------



## UPKA

Looks like alot of people, including alot of ASFers (and yes me too) took some profit today, bt it didn't deter the rise in SP! I think the market is starting to take notice of this company. unlike us, many of them out there arent spec traders, so the ann did the SP alot of good. 

I think bell porter clients has sold off most of their holdings, which added liquidity to the stock, we may see some day traders coming in on this one. So watch out for the sharp spikes in SP in the next couple of days.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

Guys, who on here uses Hotcopper and goes by the nick "followme"?

If you could pm please so I know who you are,

Reason I ask is because I've been alerted by an ASF memeber that "followme" is literally folling me! on YML MGO FNT and now FWL,


----------



## Caliente

nice day for FNT> a solid, not overexuberant reaction from the upgrade. 

Don't feel like dumping this one till Elo now


----------



## INORE

It will be interesting to see if it has a similar track in germany frankfurt stock exchange....

I came close to taking some profits but with the large volumes traded at the +19.5c levels in the last hour of trading, i feel it has allready reach a new level of support...



and thanks YT


----------



## spottygoose

YOUNG_TRADER said:


> Guys, who on here uses Hotcopper and goes by the nick "followme"?
> 
> If you could pm please so I know who you are,
> 
> Reason I ask is because I've been alerted by an ASF memeber that "followme" is literally folling me! on YML MGO FNT and now FWL,




And he also wants to shout you an all expenses trip if you make it to Queensland. Nice to be appreciated lol.

I sold my holding at .205 today - might have stayed in for the morning but will be away from the computer so thought it prudent to lock in profit. My gut is we will get a bit of a retrace at some time (tomorrow??) and I will be watching closely when I can. Still, if I miss out I will be pleased with my lot and equally happy for whoever is still holding to make a motza.

YT - why are you sitting exams, with your track record couldn't you just buy the University??!

Cheers, Spotty


----------



## Ruprect

YOUNG_TRADER said:


> Guys, who on here uses Hotcopper and goes by the nick "followme"?
> 
> If you could pm please so I know who you are,
> 
> Reason I ask is because I've been alerted by an ASF memeber that "followme" is literally folling me! on YML MGO FNT and now FWL,




Well YT, there is no argument with your record! I hold FNT and MGO and have a bid in for FWLO so maybe im following too! But no YML, so i guess it aint me. I have a decent amount of others held before i joined here, but im very impressed with the research and have taken good advantage of it, so cheers.


----------



## Ken

Crazy volume.

And its fair to say its not the day traders pushing this one higher.

Because you dont go through close to half the volume....

I think a reduction in the number of shareholders may be on the cards.

2700 share holders FNT has. I wouldn't be surprised if some one is getting onto the registry.

Just a gut feeling.  At some point, someone will pop their head up and say they own over 5%.

I have recommended this to a few mates, and they have all  made a decent profit on it. One guy I recommended that friday was the last chance before the


----------



## mobcat

Just got off the phone with my brother in PNG. We are both very happy campers atm ..........He was saying that FNT is all the rage in town and a few of the pilots where he works are in on it big time due to the local goss on FNT. Like I said a few weeks ago money and mining is king in PNG and if you can prove up a reserve the pollies will help you dig it and the way FNT is going there might be some PNG pollies with sore backs some time soon LOL.

Myself, I can't see a retrace with FNT. Too much good sentiment around. Any weakness will be swallowed up before it can gain momentum. I think a lot of large players are buying up big time on FNT and it will very interesting to see where the top 20 sits come a month and we haven't got a broker on board yet. Just a matter of time imo and that news alone will give FNT a good leg up. Somebody with very deep pockets is buying FNT atm imo and will continue to in the short term and then sit till ELO. 

These are very interesting days for FNT and are a pivitol part of their future as a serious mining company. My bet is 2007 is a foundation for FNT sp and we will see the huge resources and inferred resource numbers come into play with the sp big time in 2008 with Tassie being their golden EGG due to the oz content alone.

Happy days ahead for the loyal long term followers in FNT enjoy


----------



## Fool

I am holding mine long term also, funnily enough I was almost going to sell today but decided against it at the last minute.

I hold too much of it, and got it too cheap that it's ultimately going to be a very significant part of my portfolio.

The Elo drill results is what I am waiting for - going off Kodu, which Peter McNeil has already hinted to being an economically feasible mine in today's announcement, and the speculation that Elo will be 3 to 6x the size of Kodu .... means that Elo could be the big company maker.

Even better if they do get Tasmania on board, but not that big a deal if they don't.

The best part is that all these options that are being traded WILL get exercised because of Kodu. That's a huge amount of money that the company will have in reserve for future exploration and mine production.

Good news all around.

I myself am surprised there were people selling today.


----------



## YELNATS

prawn_86 said:


> its been out since this morning before trade opened.
> why else would it be going so crazy.
> etrade is full of problems...i use netwealth




I use netwealth too, have done for years, you get the announcements immediately, super reliable. regards YN.


----------



## Fool

mick2006 said:


> Hello Peter,
> 
> I am currently a member of a couple of share forums where quite a few members are holders of Frontier stock and we were discussing getting in contact with you, with a list of questions that you maybe willing to answer, rather than everyone bombarding you with individual questions. Any information would be appreciated.
> 
> Here are the list of questions.
> 
> 
> 1. How many metres of drilling (roughly) are yet to be reported on from the Kodu drilling that have already been completed?
> 
> 2. Are you having long delays with assay results from the labs?
> 
> 3. In a recent bloomberg report it was discussing Chinese companies taking stakes in companies exploring PNG, has Frontier has any discussions with the Chinese or any JV partners regarding taking a stake in some of your PNG projects?
> 
> 4. Has the company had any thoughts about listing on the Toronto stock exchange which seems to value large deposit low grade explorers more highly than the ASX?
> 
> 5. Is the company relying on the conversion of options to fund the rest of the 07/08 drilling campaign?
> 
> 6. Would it be possible to get a copy of a recent Top 20 shareholders list?
> 
> 7. When would be a realistic timeframe to expect a drilling updaet on Kodu, days, weeks, months?
> 
> 8. Have the company been approached about JV's or purchases on any of your projects in PNG/Australia?
> 
> 9. Have the company plans to have an investor roadshow or presentation to increase the profile of FNT and its projects?
> 
> 10. What would be a realistic timeframe before a mining operation could be established in PNG?
> 
> 
> Thanks in Advance
> 
> Michael and the members of (Australian Stock Forums) and (HotCopper) that currently hold shares in FNT!!
> 
> 
> Hello Michael
> 
> Thanks for your email and the consideration RE ‘repetition’ of effort. The statements below are accurate to the best of my knowledge, so I don’t think there is any problem in disseminating it. There are forward looking statements and it must be understood that they may not be achieved etc and that this email does not constitute investment advice (my required ‘without prejudice’ disclaimer).
> 
> 
> 1.Unbelievably 2,681m to be reported in holes KFD004 extension through KFD013. Drilling has stopped temporarily and we are cutting a track to KFD 014 site now which is targeting the annulus from the eastern side for tonnage expansion. The second rig is moving to the Elo prospect tomorrow.
> 
> 2.Yes – it takes a month from when the samples actually hit the lab in Townsville. We both air freight and sea freight samples depending on perceived priority. Unfortunately it also takes a week normally to get customs clearance + the actual shipping time. Then there is the occasional incompetence factor where samples are short shipped or ‘lost’ by the shippers and not found until we notice and then force a search issue. This happened with the Bukuam trench samples that were only just re-located last week and re-shipped. We have the Bukuam soils and some rocks now and are trying to find time to compile, contour and report them as it will be a month before the other trenches (what we really wanted!) arrive.
> 
> 3.No discussions with Chinese, but some data has been submitted to various companies via the PNG Mining Authority. I presented to a Korean delegation last year. Problem is these guys take forever to do anything and its not really in our best interest to have a JV partner such as them yet. An equity partner –perhaps.
> 
> 4.Yes it was discussed briefly last week, along with the possibility of AIM. Problem with AIM is that it is expensive in every aspect. The added regulatory regime is also an impediment, but could be worth it. We have no firm view on moving in this direction, though it is possible. We experience with the TSX-V so that is not an issue, just the relative ‘value’ of doing it.
> 
> 5.No, we just finalised the placement of all the entitlements issue shortfall (total of 5.74M raised over last 3 months), with a bit less than 5M remaining now [we were close to the bottom and have had some major capital purchasing (used sat phones, bulldozer, continued rig construction and vehicles) as all our originally second hand vehicles in PNG were dying regularly and paid for all our accounting and corporate secretarial work for 2007]. So we are well funded for about 2 years, relative to what work programs we run. It would be very nice I must admit to get option conversion, as it would bring in a large amount of money, but we are not relying on it. We are working towards trying to achieve this, but there is only so much we can do to make it happen. Toward this end, the Andewa gold vein drilling is scheduled to commence as soon as can be organised RE drill shipping etc (likely realistic start date is mid July) to define around a 50,000oz probably indicated resource is planned. The Elo drilling is also hoped to peg something of economic significance and give us a leg up. We will have to wait and see.
> 
> 6.I will request one be obtained and forwarded to you (Paige – please supply) as possible. We have some new large shareholders from the placements, but I believe my interests are still the largest at about 7.5% and Bob McNeil’s substantial at maybe 3%? Macmin Silver has a substantial holding also.
> 
> 7.We have assays for KFD004 extension and will be reported when I can write it up – Monday? and just received assays from KFD005, 005a, 007 and 009, but these will take a while to enter into the data base, sort and produce plans and sections – say 1 week to 10 days after KFD004. Plan and section production is the time killer and hold-up, as only the exploration manager can produce these.
> 
> 8.Yes, for both the Tasmanian projects and the PNG projects. There are tyre kickers everywhere and they can waste a lot of our time. Newcrest are after data on several PNG projects now and I have to find time to compile and send to them. New Guinea Gold are interested in our East New Britain application, but Im not certain it is in our best interest to JV it to them as the contained Doilene gold prospect is on coast and effectively drill ready (ie relatively cheap and ready to test by drilling). In the end, nothing substantive in terms of JVs in the waiting though at this stage.
> 
> 9.Roadshow per se - no at this stage, however, I recently did an AMEC Investors show in SYD and MEL, am doing the AMEC National Congress in Perth next week – free entry for investors on Sat, and a Gold Coast Investors show 14-15 June – again free entry and lunch! The chairman is doing a roadshow in Europe in early July for New Guinea Gold (TSX-V) and briefly discusses Frontier also, as the companies have quite separate types of profiles for investors so can be done together for effectively no cost to us. Im planning on doing Munich gold show in early Nov and was invited to speak at a sovereign risk conference in August but haven’t decided or accepted yet.
> 
> 10.For Kodu, realistically is very difficult to say, so this is totally hypothetical. Say pre-feasibility commences August 2007 and is completed March 2008, resource definition and reserve conversion drilling would be required to continue until say end of 2008 or longer depending on number of rigs used with an initial target resource of 150-200 million tonnes for a reserve (depending on results from the revised Inferred Resource of course), initiate studies required for granting of a Mining lease after pre-feasibility- ie a full feasibility study- that would take perhaps a year to complete, apply for Mining Lease maybe end of 2009 at earliest, ML granted end of 2010 at earliest and construction commences early 2011? – at earliest. As this equates to only a bit more than 3.5 years it may be fairly difficult to achieve.
> 
> *You didn’t ask about this one, but I feel it is of definite interest to you also - Im in Tasmania now reviewing progress on the revised Inferred Resource estimate. We expect this to be released about say 20th June. *
> 
> The landowners support our exploration operation 100%, we have a very good repore with them (there are up’s and downs as with every relationship and the Koiari are historically known to be difficult to deal with – they made it very difficult when the Track was being ‘put in’ as they were still cannibals!). They have indicated to me they would unequivocally support the development also. They have now had 3 years of ‘our’ operation and a decade of ‘significant’ trekking to compare the benefits from both and we win hands down in terms of direct and indirect benefit to the community – it is not even comparable, regardless of what rubbish the eco-trekkers and KTA espouse. This is the landowners stated opinion in addition to mine! PNG needs mine development acutely and there are no known environmental issues with the deposit and its location.
> 
> All the best and if you want to call to ask about anything else please feel free to do so (08 9295 0388). Im quite happy to talk to shareholders and explain anything that I reasonably and legally can.
> 
> Regards Peter
> Peter McNeil
> Managing Director
> Frontier Resources Ltd




As pointed out on Hotcopper by someone else, but missed by most.... Peter McNeil stated in this email that their Tasmanian project is due for an inferred resource estimate by the 20th of June.

He is been very punctual on the other announcements, so I would tend to believe he will be releasing that one this week as well - mick2006 could you maybe clarify that with him?

Either way, it's going to be a very good week for FNT - the Tasmanian project could just be the kicker to see the SP run even harder.


----------



## Awesomandy

Dr.Stock said:


> Dear fellow ASF'ers.
> Stock here.
> It has been great reading your opinions and views on fnt. I mainly deal with obv and your helpful insights and expert analysis is something that, one day, I hope to master. Yes I bought in.
> Keep it coming.




I'm a newbie here too, and I share the same view. 

So, had another look at fnt this morning, and I bought in. 
I might get another little parcel tomorrow, depending on how things go. At the moment, I'm not worried about people selling. The more they sell, the more we buy.


----------



## Fool

YOUNG_TRADER said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Re mining, sometime last year FNT released a desk top study that showed the NPV for 2 various operations, one assumed a 120Mt resource grading 0.5% Cu Equiv the other 200Mt@0.5% Cu Equiv,
> 
> Have a read it had cap ex, mining costs etc etc
> 
> Scoping study, using a $2.80 Copper price and a $640 Gold price (USD)
> 
> It showed a *120Mt deposit @ 0.5% Cu Equiv would have an NPV of $500m USD = $625m AUD = about $3 a share FNT*
> 
> *A 200Mt deposit @ 0.5% Cu Equiv had an NPV of $1 Billion USD = $1.25Billion AUD = $6 a share FNT*
> 
> 
> *Current JORC is 108Mt@0.5% CuEquiv*
> Yes they already do have a JORC hence we're waiting on a JORC upgrade
> 
> New JORC is due early June, it will include drilling such as 2 x 360m@0.7% Cu Equiv, I hope new JORC is about 150Mt@0.5% Cu Equiv, or better yet 200Mt@0.5% Cu Equiv, I'd expect FNT to advise the mkt of the NPV value of the deposit based on previous scoping study




My hat goes off to YT yet again.

Right on the money, and look how long ago he called this.

Thanks again mate!


----------



## prawn_86

YELNATS said:


> I use netwealth too, have done for years, you get the announcements immediately, super reliable. regards YN.




i just wish netwealth could handle stop loss orders. rumours are they're workking on it but that was 3 months ago and havnt heard anything more.


----------



## mick2006

No the resource upgrade on the 20th of June was for Kodu, he was just putting the finishing touches on it in Tasmania.

The tasmanian project will be on the backburner till early 2008, just so much promise in PNG at the moment.


----------



## Mazrox

What a great day yesterday! I'll be taking a bit of profit this morning, but am hanging on to my oppies as insurance in case I can't get back in at a decent price in a few days.

Am happy to join the chorus of happy FNT holders and say a big thanks to YT and Mick for their great work and generosity. Apart from making some cash (which is always nice), as a newbee I am learning a lot from you guys too...

Looking forward to today!


----------



## vert

Same with i Mazroz, fairly new at this myself. Have been wathing how a few people on here trade and trying to pick up helping snipets to add and better my trading plan. YT has been great to watch over the last 6 mth (no im not the stalker "followme") in that i have read everything he posts and watched those stocks he finds pan out. i soon hope to be able to understand grades and quantities better so i can have some input on here and repay you guys who do the hard yards.

thanks YT and Mick


----------



## mobcat

Check the announcement just out for FNT what a pleasent suprise indeed to wake up to .............she moved nicley in germany overnight up 33% happy days


----------



## Pommiegranite

mobcat said:


> Check the announcement just out for FNT what a pleasent suprise indeed to wake up to .............she moved nicley in germany overnight up 33% happy days




Tell me about it MC!!!!!!!

150% increase in the anomaly length!!! 

A masterstroke by management! Makes the market sit up and ask themselves "so this company has more than just Kodu?"


----------



## UPKA

Pommiegranite said:


> Tell me about it MC!!!!!!!
> 
> 150% increase in the anomaly length!!!
> 
> A masterstroke by management! Makes the market sit up and ask themselves "so this company has more than Kodu?"




js a stupid question, how significant is this increase? i mean its an estimated area increase from soil samples, bt there might be nothing underneath at all?


----------



## Pommiegranite

UPKA said:


> js a stupid question, how significant is this increase? i mean its an estimated area increase from soil samples, bt there might be nothing underneath at all?




true..but what you have to remember is why companies drill where they do in the first place?

From my limited knowledge, they look for anomalies. So a larger anomaly *increases the chances* of finding more copper/moly underneath. More drilling = hopefully more resource


----------



## Gordon

Damn makes me want to buy more but I am very new to the stockmarket and think I will just sit tight with the amount I picked up yesterday morning (as I was going to do anyway).

Here is to hoping for more good news in the future!


----------



## hypnotic

Looking like a good open for FNT!! 

buyers are lining up Strongly!!! and the sellers are thining!!!

It might be opening at 22.5 cents.

See how it pans out, but the management is definitely trying to keep interest in the company by releasing more news the day after a significant resource upgrade!! I wondergin how many more tricks have they got up their sleeves... 

Hypnotic


----------



## Sean K

Word of caution for new punters. Nothing goes verticle for ever. This is still relatively speculative and day traders will drive this possibly too hard and then cash out and will be in the pub while you watch your stock consolidate. Don't be caught up in the euphoria and buy at the peak only to get caught without a chair when the music stops. Having said that, the fundamental work done here has been very good, so make your own assessment of when to buy and sell. All the best 

(holding)


----------



## prawn_86

i agree kennas,
the volume over the last couple days is worrying for me. between today and yesterday already we have had 65million shares traded. that is half of the company.

either someone is buying up big or a hell of a lot oftraders are moving in and this price will begin to act like a yoyo short term.

long term its still a goer imo


----------



## questionall_42

20 million shares traded in the first 15 mins...

Little sign of respite...

Re: trading strategy - my initial plan was to sell half when I achieve 100% profit; but obviously reconsider if the situation warrants it.  FNT warrants it!

Good luck punters.


----------



## nioka

questionall_42 said:


> Re: trading strategy - my initial plan was to sell half when I achieve 100% profit; but obviously reconsider if the situation warrants it.  FNT warrants it!




I agree. I had intended to do that but will sit and watch. Will sell half if I see a slow down but I can't see that happening yet. With such a volume changing hands and the price still rising I expect more upside.


----------



## KIWIKARLOS

dont forget that their going to announce some inferred resource figures for the tassie project around june 20th from the MD's mouth himself.

It looks like he has played his cards right, pump the stock with many good announcements climbing shareprice and investor presentations. I think
they have done a very good job at creating more interest and hopefully some more big players will join the game.

The last results they released make Kodu look like a sand pit.

My personal feeling is it could be between 30-40 c within a month on the back of good tassie announcements , Start of ELO drilling and investor interest.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Caliente

hey KK, did the director say another ann is coming on June 20?

I didn't hear this one before. Is the tassie project that SMRX, or SRMX or something like that? How big is tassie project btw compared to Kodu. Sorry I'd research it myself but monitoring 5 things at once!!!


----------



## Sean K

KIWIKARLOS said:


> My personal feeling is it could be between 30-40 c within a month on the back of good tassie announcements , Start of ELO drilling and investor interest.
> 
> Any thoughts?



Personal feelings aren't enough for a good share price valuation Kiwi. Maybe you should try and crunch some numbers, or consult Yogi's crystal ball to get a more reasonable forecast.


----------



## Pommiegranite

Caliente said:


> hey KK, did the director say another ann is coming on June 20?
> 
> I didn't hear this one before. Is the tassie project that SMRX, or SRMX or something like that? How big is tassie project btw compared to Kodu. Sorry I'd research it myself but monitoring 5 things at once!!!




KK..you misinterrpreted Peter McNeil's email.

I think the concensus it that although he said he was in Tas working on a resource upgrade...he meant working the Kodu upgrade *while *in Tas

Or did he mean that?


----------



## Pommiegranite

Caliente said:


> hey KK, did the director say another ann is coming on June 20?
> 
> I didn't hear this one before. Is the tassie project that SMRX, or SRMX or something like that? How big is tassie project btw compared to Kodu. Sorry I'd research it myself but monitoring 5 things at once!!!




As per the company website:

_"_
_The SMRV Project has good mineralisation potential and offers *‘company maker' sized targets* warranting substantial exploration and drilling. Frontier plans to continue to evaluate the gold and base metal potential at the SMRV. _
_"_

That's FNT ramping..not me


----------



## questionall_42

KIWIKARLOS said:


> dont forget that their going to announce some inferred resource figures for the tassie project around june 20th from the MD's mouth himself.




Mick has already answered this and Peter (MD) was clarifying the resource figures for Kodu in Tasmania (*not *for the tasmanian resource).  There will not be an announcement for the tassie project tomorrow (20th june).

Also, well-timed announcements are nice for sp appreciation, but management have a slightly longer time frame than day traders, so I'll assume that they are not going to want to artificially inflate the sp for all punters.  We are talking about a seriously large deposit.  Serious player in the mining game in 5+ years.  Remember the fundamentals.


----------



## KIWIKARLOS

ah yes i see what you mean, tasmania and results in same sentence can be somewhat missleading. 

I've had a look through their recent presentations but still cant make heads or tails or plans for Tas project. It does mention drilling mid 2007 in one of them.

anyone else have any idea, perhapes our friend could have a chat to the MD to get some clarification of tassie plans.

PS a few more announcement dates would come in handy too


----------



## Stimpy

The share price was hovering around 13c for ages. Now with an increase of 88% in the size of Kodu's inferred resource the price has increased by... 88%.

I like this story. My money's on Elo.


----------



## rub92me

questionall_42 said:


> Also, well-timed announcements are nice for sp appreciation, but management have a slightly longer time frame than day traders, so I'll assume that they are not going to want to artificially inflate the sp for all punters.



The spike in price last year was due to ambiguity in statements released and the ASX was not impressed, so  I agree they will probably be extra careful this time around. I took some profit in the opening this morning to de-risk a possible collapse in price if it occurs because it has run awful hard. So I have a solid seat now even if the music stops, and if it doesn't I'll keep dancing with the rest


----------



## Bazmate

It's certainly been a nice few days with this one but now with the sell side growing and the buy side shrinking, almost 2:1 now, would it be fair to say the music is stopping and the traders are selling out?
I've just closed my position and will keep my powder dry for a few weeks on this I reckon.

Baz


----------



## djones

FNT has hit the top for a while and is going to retrace hard, get out while you still can, dont listen to day trading rampers on this board. SELL and take your profit, then rebuy in a few days if you like the fundamentals. dont risk losing your money and get out while theres still a bit of buy depth left. (Currently 23c)


----------



## UPKA

djones said:


> FNT has hit the top for a while and is going to retrace hard, get out while you still can, dont listen to day trading rampers on this board. SELL and take your profit, then rebuy in a few days if you like the fundamentals. dont risk losing your money and get out while theres still a bit of buy depth left. (Currently 23c)




umm DJ no advice here... i've sold mine, and dont expect any more ann till end of next mth, so letting the market cool off a lil


----------



## chicken8

djones. i can see an imminent retrace also. what price would you expect it to fall back to?

i suspect that the 20c mark or lower could show itself again in the coming days and weeks


----------



## Craze0123

IMO it wont retract, the reason i think its not doing as well as it should be today is the Mats sector is down ~32 points.

I think this baby will be moving up for a while....(hopefully) ;D


----------



## UPKA

Craze0123 said:


> IMO it wont retract, the reason i think its not doing as well as it should be today is the Mats sector is down ~32 points.
> 
> I think this baby will be moving up for a while....(hopefully) ;D




if u look at the volume, the last few day's trade is probably all of the stocks availalbe, that would be mean most holders have sold out, and day traders r moving in. its abit over heated atm, it will pull back a lil, bt js how much.


----------



## Stimpy

djones said:


> FNT has hit the top for a while and is going to retrace hard, get out while you still can, dont listen to day trading rampers on this board. SELL and take your profit, then rebuy in a few days if you like the fundamentals. This is definitely going down so dont risk losing your money and get out while theres still a bit of buy depth left. (Currently 23c)




Isn't this blatant downramping?

By my reckoning, on fundamentals alone, if you compare the market cap to the inferred resource the ratio is exactly the same as it was before the announcement - and still significantly undervalued at around 0.25%. There's no reason for it to retract except for trigger happy traders trying to make a quick profit (and downrampers trying to get in).

I'm holding - Do Your Own Research!


----------



## trader

I thought the same when they were 18 cents, still waiting for the retrace.
These might even go high yet, if they don't finish below 23 cents today then
tomorrow might be another up day.


----------



## Ruprect

I guess this is a techincal question..then again, maybe it isnt.

33million shares traded thus far today, all at 22.5 or above, with the vast majority well above that, in the 24-25c range.

So thats a quarter of the shares on offer bought above 22.5cents. I cant recall how many the directors etc hold.

Will this amount of shares held now at a buy price at 22.5 or above provide some short term support for the sp?


----------



## UPKA

Stimpy said:


> Isn't this blatant downramping?
> 
> By my reckoning, on fundamentals alone, if you compare the market cap to the inferred resource the ratio is exactly the same as it was before the announcement - and still significantly undervalued at around 0.25%. There's no reason for it to retract except for trigger happy traders trying to make a quick profit (and downrampers trying to get in).
> 
> I'm holding - Do Your Own Research!




yes, there is no doubt the stock is undervalued, bt its not gonna jump to its real value overnite, it takes time, and during these times u'll see the normal cycles in a stock. bt i think the market has settled today, now is trying to determine its value by the market. so we wont prob see much more upward movement till the next ann.


----------



## djones

Well sorry if its down ramping but I wont be buying into FNT again I was just thinking alot of new people to stock broking may forget to sell and take there profits and when you look at sell depth vs buy depth it looks as though alot of daytraders have sells ready. If they dont sell near the end of the day they may just change there sells to "At Market" if they do it may retrace to 18.5c/19c, all IMO and people can do as they choose but if I were holding fnt now I would definitely be looking to sell out before a late afternoon rush of day traders selling out. Volumes over last 2 days just a bit worrying for me, all upto your own trading plans though.


----------



## djones

Ruprect said:


> Will this amount of shares held now at a buy price at 22.5 or above provide some short term support for the sp?




Or they were bought buy day traders/techincal traders who know nothing of the fundamentals of this company and may close there position at the end of the day for a loss as its there trading strategy.


----------



## UPKA

djones said:


> Well sorry if its down ramping but I wont be buying into FNT again I was just thinking alot of new people to stock broking may forget to sell and take there profits and when you look at sell depth vs buy depth it looks as though alot of daytraders have sells ready. If they dont sell near the end of the day they may just change there sells to "At Market" if they do it may retrace to 18.5c/19c, all IMO and people can do as they choose but if I were holding fnt now I would definitely be looking to sell out before a late afternoon rush of day traders selling out. Volumes over last 2 days just a bit worrying for me, all upto your own trading plans though.




yeah i agree, looking at the depth, it looks like we r on the edge of a pull back, bt then u'll never know, if couple of big buy orders come in, it'll change all buyers perspective.


----------



## Awesomandy

Fundamentalists will continue with their own research, and, as a guess, they probably won't be selling and won't be worried about a short-term fall in price. Then, there are the day traders who will just keep buying and selling anyway. So, we'll just let them do their thing, and everyone's happy.


----------



## Sean K

Stimpy said:


> Isn't this blatant downramping?
> 
> By my reckoning, on fundamentals alone, if you compare the market cap to the inferred resource the ratio is exactly the same as it was before the announcement - and still significantly undervalued at around 0.25%. There's no reason for it to retract except for trigger happy traders trying to make a quick profit (and downrampers trying to get in).
> 
> I'm holding - Do Your Own Research!



I think saying something is 'definately going down' is crossing the line. There is no sure thing in the market, and any statement giving direction of a stock needs to be accompaied by some valid reasons. Perhaps the day traders having jumped on this and the buy side drying up has some validity. I have been watching it myself, and this has occurred, but who's to say that buyers won't come back in this afternoon. Looks like plenty of profit taking happening now. I provided a general warning on this this morning. 

Please guys keep it objective and provide as much detail and analysis as reasonably expected to back up your statements. 

Cheers.


----------



## henry vanderhave

Hi guys.My method because so many retract after a run,is,if possible to take out my original stake and let the free carried profits run.Strait out of Kiyosakis trading suggestion.Today ive been able to do this and now hold a nice parcel of free oppies.Works for me.Keep the faith.


----------



## barrett

FNT gets some press coverage... on PNG Newsnet
http://www.pngindustrynews.net

*Frontier cranks up Kodu resource *UPDATED** 

Tuesday, 19 June 2007

PERTH-based explorer Frontier Resources has announced an 88% increase upgrade to its inferred resource estimate at the Kodu copper deposit in PNG to 203 million tonnes at 0.47% copper equivalent.

"The revised inferred resource has exceeded the 200 million tonne hurdle, indicating it could have the critical mass to move towards production," said company managing director Peter McNeil.

"A scoping study will now commence to evaluate possible development paths forward and requirements for continued exploration."

He added that the next round of work should upgrade a substantial portion of the inferred resource to indicated status, paving the way for a pre-feasibility study.

The new estimate, which is consists of grading at 0.28% copper, 0.32 gram per tonne gold and 73 parts per million molybdenum, is based on drillhole assay data from nine new holes.

Frontier has also identified a higher grade core running the length of the deposit that could provide the basis for a starter pit.

Meanwhile, the company said assay results from the third grid-based soil sampling program at its Bukuam gold and base metals prospect had increased the length of the anomaly by more than 150% to over 4.8km.

McNeil said the increase "reflects the significantly enhanced prospectivity for the discovery of a 'world class' copper-molybdenum-gold deposit".

Frontier added that misplaced soil, trench and rock chip samples from seven geochemically anomalous zones evaluated in January and February had been found and that assay results from the samples would be available soon.

It said the trenching, rock chip sampling and ground magnetic survey results are expected to enable a thorough evaluation of the area and provide good targeting vectors to in situ mineralised zones, with drill testing tentatively scheduled to start in the fourth quarter of this year.

Shares in the junior surged 14.6% or 3c to A23c this morning on the Australian bourse.


----------



## trader

I think this stock was pushed down on purpose so that someone could buy
somemore without having to pay too much, there are some funny sell orders
eg. @ 24.5 cents 400001 , 200003 sell orders- two lots of 500000 @ 26 cents


----------



## kgee

How convenient to lose some soil samples and then release them the day after a big announcement.I like the ways these guys do business
I just hope theyv'e got some other results lying around that they might be ablet to tell us about tommorro- kepp them coming Pete


----------



## Frog

djones said:


> Well sorry if its down ramping but I wont be buying into FNT again I was just thinking alot of new people to stock broking may forget to sell and take there profits and when you look at sell depth vs buy depth it looks as though alot of daytraders have sells ready. If they dont sell near the end of the day they may just change there sells to "At Market" if they do it may retrace to 18.5c/19c, all IMO and people can do as they choose but if I were holding fnt now I would definitely be looking to sell out before a late afternoon rush of day traders selling out. Volumes over last 2 days just a bit worrying for me, all upto your own trading plans though.




DJ - as a very new trader with limited experience and lots still to learn I appreciate your thoughts on the retrace.  It can be easy (and dangerous) to become caught up in the frenzy, especially when the offer I put in was missed and quickly passed.  With opinions from both sides offered in this forum it makes it easier make a head rather than heart decision.  I might look to buy if things settle more as they appeared to have this afternoon with the price just before 4pm at 0.220


----------



## prawn_86

im a long term holder based on fundamentals and got in at 13c a week ago.

i am however, interested in the theory behing charting, but dont use that to invest.

was wondering if kennas could post an EOD chart for the last week or so and give us his opinions now. Am i right in saying there is a small gap that technically should be covered at some stage??

i repeat i have no idea with charting lol


----------



## Sean K

prawn_86 said:


> was wondering if kennas could post an EOD chart for the last week or so and give us his opinions now. Am i right in saying there is a small gap that technically should be covered at some stage??
> 
> i repeat i have no idea with charting lol



Well, I'm relatively new to this too Prawn, so feel free to research some charting/TA theory and smash me if you have a different opinion. 

I recommend Chart School at Stock Charts for a start.

http://stockcharts.com/school/doku.php?id=chart_school

Obviously a significant breakout for FNT the past 2 days, and this can not keep going for ever. As far as gaps go, there are different types of gaps. 



> *Gap - Breakaway*: Breakaway gaps signal a potential change in trend and are especially significant when accompanied by an increase in volume. A bullish breakaway gap forms when a security gaps up after an extended decline. Bullish breakaway gaps can also occur after an extended base or consolidation period. A bearish breakaway gap forms when a security gaps down after an extended advance. Bearish breakaway gaps can also form after an extended top or consolidation period.
> 
> *Gap - Common*: Common gaps occur within a trading range or shortly after a sharp move as a reaction. These gaps do not signify the beginning or continuation of a move, but rather represent anomalies. For instance, if a security has declined 20% in a week and gaps up, it would be considered a common gap and not likely to signify a change in trend. Or, if a trading range develops between 20 and 30, and a gap forms in the middle, it is probably a common gap.
> 
> *Gap - Continuation*: A continuation gap forms in the middle of a move and in the same direction as the current move. These gaps signal a continuation of the preceding trend and can mark good entry points. After a short or intermediate advance, a continuation up gap is usually considered bullish and signals a renewal of the uptrend. After a short or intermediate decline, a continuation down gap is usually considered bearish and signals a renewal of the downtrend. This gap is also called a measuring or runaway gap.
> 
> *Gap - Exhaustion*: After an extended or long move, a gap in the direction of the current move is called an exhaustion gap. For an exhaustion gap to be considered valid, prices should reverse soon after the gap and close the gap. After an extended decline, a gap down could signal that the downtrend is about to exhaust itself. An exhaustion gap is confirmed when prices reverse soon afterwards and move above (or "close") the gap. After an extended advance, an exhaustion gap would be confirmed when prices reverse soon afterwards and move below the gap.




FNT has had two gap ups the past two days, and time will tell what sort of gaps these are. There probably needs to be some consolidation over the comming days (weeks) and I'd expect the gap up today to be filled. (this is a pluck - needs day traders to exit) The lower level of the gap should be support. So, possibly .205. Considering the % gains, I'd be surprised if it held exactly here though. So, I'd say this could be a common gap.

The gap up, from .155 - .18 may not be filled (I hope not ), and this is probably a breakaway gap, considering the strength of the break. 



PS, these principles are just probabilities. Don't shoot the messenger.


----------



## prawn_86

thanks heaps,

always interesting to get the opinion of the "others" (chartists) lol

i might spend this uni holidays educating myself further with charts


----------



## Pat

I'm all out today at 24.5 cents and time will tell if it was the right decision. The reason I sold is I think it may of hit some MEGA resistance at 25 cents more or less. As soon as it was pushed to these levels the sell orders pilled on, for a moment there where millions for sale, stacked up from 24 cents i think. 
Just profit takers... like me? Possibly...
Profit takers or not, it still formed resistance on depth, we're in uncharted territory now and runs like this usually come back to fill the gap. 
Thanks YT, you got a gift buddy, I bet your wallet loves it. 
Also thanks to Mick for his input, you helped me with a very succesful day trade


----------



## YELNATS

Pat said:


> I'm all out today at 24.5 cents and time will tell if it was the right decision.




I also put in a sell order at 23.5c after buying at 13c last week, but then decided to withdraw it. It probably will weaken a bit, but this should be an opportunity to acquire more. I see it as a long term hold based on the prospects this company has. regards. regards. YN.


----------



## Pat

YELNATS said:


> I also put in a sell order at 23.5c after buying at 13c last week, but then decided to withdraw it. It probably will weaken a bit, but this should be an opportunity to acquire more. I see it as a long term hold based on the prospects this company has. regards. regards. YN.



There could some profit long term, but i'm counting on a retrace, i'll pick up a small package at lower levels and wait for $1... LOL!


----------



## prawn_86

YELNATS said:


> I also put in a sell order at 23.5c after buying at 13c last week, but then decided to withdraw it. It probably will weaken a bit, but this should be an opportunity to acquire more. I see it as a long term hold based on the prospects this company has. regards. regards. YN.




i agree, was thinking about selling half at 26c then letting the rest run for free, but it never got there and im not really that disappointed. next ann in a months time should see it push 30c hopefully.

i continue to be worried about the volume though. About 80% of the company has changed hands in the past 2 days. i only hope we get a couple of substantial holding updates and new entrants, otherwise a hell of a lot is in the hands of traders with no long term vision.


----------



## questionall_42

Pat said:


> I'm all out today at 24.5 cents and time will tell if it was the right decision. The reason I sold is I think it may of hit some *MEGA resistance at 25 cents *more or less. *As soon as it was pushed to these levels the sell orders pilled on, for a moment there where millions for sale, stacked up from 24 cents i think. *
> Just profit takers... like me? Possibly...
> Profit takers or not, it still formed resistance on depth, we're in uncharted territory now and runs like this usually come back to fill the gap.
> Thanks YT, you got a gift buddy, I bet your wallet loves it.
> Also thanks to Mick for his input, you helped me with a very succesful day trade




I don't think it hit "MEGA" resistance at 25c; the stock had 20m+ turnover in the first hour, up 20%+ from last close.  A stock can only move so high (or else would you expect the sp to increase, indefinitely).  From a base of 13-13.5c to has moved to 22c EOD, which is ~70% increase.  Surely this is not resistance.

Please see the attached chart for hourly breakdown of vols/price for last 2 days.  Most sales today were in the first hour at ~24c. 

And remember, it has been 2 days of strong sp appreciation.


----------



## Pat

questionall_42 said:


> I don't think it hit "MEGA" resistance at 25c; the stock had 20m+ turnover in the first hour, up 20%+ from last close.  A stock can only move so high (or else would you expect the sp to increase, indefinitely).



Thats what I mean, "a stock can only move so high", and I think 25 cents (give or take a cent) was "the" high. I don't expect it to go higher than this, soon anyway. Do you?


----------



## Ken

The volume that went through at the 13 cent mark may be significant as people tried to sell half of what they had at 26 cents or there abouts. to let there profits run for free.

FNT is no different to any other explorer, I think FNT has had a history making week. I am holding onto a few options like my lotto ticket. November still a long way away now that the share price is above 20 cents.

Managing risk in this game i find important. so i will take the 90% profit on the shares. I can end up with the same amount of shares come november time, if the options are exerciseable.  And if there not exerciseable then fair to say my risk management strategy has worked, because the shares would be below what I sold them for.

There are very few people who will ever get that perfect trade in a life time.

I dont see myself as a freak who can buy at complete bottom, and sell at complete top.  

All just trying to make a buck. Some will lose on FNT however, and thats the game.


----------



## Awesomandy

Ken said:


> There are very few people who will ever get that perfect trade in a life time.
> 
> I dont see myself as a freak who can buy at complete bottom, and sell at complete top.
> 
> All just trying to make a buck. Some will lose on FNT however, and thats the game.




I've had that perfect trade before.  Ah... should've bought a lotto ticket on that day.

From what I can see here, assuming people are still in the same mindset tomorrow, I think fnt will retrace a little bit more tomorrow morning (mainly judging from the market depth at close), but, of course, tomorrow is a new day, and anything can happen between now and 10am.


----------



## questionall_42

Pat said:


> Thats what I mean, "a stock can only move so high", and I think 25 cents (give or take a cent) was "the" high. I don't expect it to go higher than this, soon anyway. Do you?




To answer yr question Pat... ... I don't know.   (I wish I did).

But there was a *lot* of buying at 24 and 24.5c in the first hour.  FNT will be volatile in the coming days, but my intution is that with this base (so many shares bought at this price), coupled with significant interest generated in sharemarket land, it should hold up well.  If yr time-frame is 2-3 days, get out; but if it is a week or even 10 days, then we'll see.  (Let's not even get to the future). For me, the opportunity cost of holding for 2+ weeks is worth the risk.  I did not expect FNT to run this hard the last 2 days.  

Stay tuned... ...


----------



## flyboy77

And whom exactly do you think has been buying half the company's issued capital in the last two days - day traders?

It defies logic (technical, fundamental or otherwise) to suggest that a stock has exhausted itself after rising this amount on such large volumes...

It is a case of the shares going from 'weak' hands to 'strong' hands. 

By all means take some 'smart' profits but if you consider FNT has some quality assets, as I do, be short this stock at your own peril.

If Elo produces some good early results (or even the remaining batch of Kodu holes) the sky is the limit. The MD of FNT has already gone on record as saying that Elo has the potential to *DWARF* Kodu (and the soil anoms seem like very good indicators in this environment of what lies below).

Ok, Kodu is 200mt minimum, Elo could potentially be multiples of that number.

Then there's the Bukuam (sp?) trench results due any time. Results drive these small cap stocks not the hocus pocus of charts!

Finally, don't forget P. McNiel took up another 580k odd shares in the recent placement - says it all really. :


----------



## rub92me

flyboy77 said:


> And whom exactly do you think has been buying half the company's issued capital in the last two days - day traders?
> 
> It defies logic (technical, fundamental or otherwise) to suggest that a stock has exhausted itself after rising this amount on such large volumes...
> 
> It is a case of the shares going from 'weak' hands to 'strong' hands.
> 
> By all means take some 'smart' profits but if you consider FNT has some quality assets, as I do, be short this stock at your own peril.
> 
> If Elo produces some good early results (or even the remaining batch of Kodu holes) the sky is the limit. The MD of FNT has already gone on record as saying that Elo has the potential to *DWARF* Kodu (and the soil anoms seem like very good indicators in this environment of what lies below).
> 
> Ok, Kodu is 200mt minimum, Elo could potentially be multiples of that number.
> 
> Then there's the Bukuam (sp?) trench results due any time. Results drive these small cap stocks not the hocus pocus of charts!
> 
> Finally, don't forget P. McNiel took up another 580k odd shares in the recent placement - says it all really. :



You are making the assumption that the people that bought in around 24 cents are the 'smart' money. Well, that could be, but it is equally possible that the smart money had accumulated the day(s) before and unloaded at that price. So you now have a lot of people that bought in on the (temporary?) high hoping for a profit. In that scenario you have the smart money patiently sitting on the sidelines refusing to buy at these prices. The short term effect is likely to be down (probably with a short spike up first). Long term it may not matter, but not everyone will keep the faith if the shareprice drops to about 18 cents.


----------



## Fool

Just forget about what everyone's saying and keep it for the same reason you  should have bought into it originally - the fundamentals.

Or did you only buy it because everyone else said to ?


----------



## vvguru

i wanna say is when you stuck with a ranging stock at lower 10+ cents for the entire past year, of course you want lock in a profit when it finally starts to run,
this fnt is in the re-rating process, the fundamental has changed, i hold for the next spike.


----------



## flyboy77

rub92me said:


> You are making the assumption that the people that bought in around 24 cents are the 'smart' money. Well, that could be, but it is equally possible that the smart money had accumulated the day(s) before and unloaded at that price. So you now have a lot of people that bought in on the (temporary?) high hoping for a profit. In that scenario you have the smart money patiently sitting on the sidelines refusing to buy at these prices. The short term effect is likely to be down (probably with a short spike up first). Long term it may not matter, but not everyone will keep the faith if the shareprice drops to about 18 cents.




You really think that 'smart' money is only looking for a 2 day 50% odd turn in a company that could POTENTIALLY one day have a market cap in the hundreds of millions [ie of one or more of their projects are developed OR bought out by a major)?

Me thinks we have differing views of smart.....

Each to their own but the last poster is corrrect. If you bought only for a short term trade - congrats you've done well. If you're here for the fundamentals - congrats too - there's a long way to go imo.....


----------



## Pat

Ok, Back in at 20 cents, and now i'll wait for  a few days to see what eventuates  Only have half of what I had before.....


----------



## chris1983

Pat said:


> Ok, Back in at 20 cents, and now i'll wait for  a few days to see what eventuates  Only have half of what I had before.....




This one was well picked by YT.  He new the estimate was drawing near..but be careful guys.  All you have to do is look at MGO and their price action after the announcement to know a fallback could be very possible.


----------



## prawn_86

i have sold out some and am now freeholding the rest, as a few other ASFers have done.
hopefully it closes around 20c today and forms a nice floor there in anticipation of the next announcements in a month or so


----------



## nioka

Pat said:


> Thats what I mean, "a stock can only move so high", and I think 25 cents (give or take a cent) was "the" high. I don't expect it to go higher than this, soon anyway. Do you?




The answer is yes. A large percentage of the FNT stock is now held by investors who have bought at prices above 22c. Those selling today are still making a profit as they probably bought at 13c, are saying to themselves that it is a pity they missed out on 25c but are still prepared to sell. The announcements we have seen should make the SP about 26 to 30c in my estimation and I believe the SP will achieve that in a matter of days.


----------



## Broadside

nioka said:


> The answer is yes. A large percentage of the FNT stock is now held by investors who have bought at prices above 22c. Those selling today are still making a profit as they probably bought at 13c, are saying to themselves that it is a pity they missed out on 25c but are still prepared to sell. The announcements we have seen should make the SP about 26 to 30c in my estimation and I believe the SP will achieve that in a matter of days.




the market needs to believe there is a realistic prospect of this deposit getting developed, the in situ values are massive which is why the stock spikes periodically - take last year - and then the euphoria subsides.  I do hold but should have learned from the past action to take the opportunity to get out, because I see this coming back to earth again.  If there is a strong likelihood this will be developed I can see massive gains (which is why I hold, I like the risk/reward) but obviously at the moment the market is sceptical. And also of the directors, it behaves like a pump and dump.


----------



## chris1983

Broadside said:


> the market needs to believe there is a realistic prospect of this deposit getting developed, the in situ values are massive which is why the stock spikes periodically - take last year - and then the euphoria subsides.  I do hold but should have learned from the past action to take the opportunity to get out, because I see this coming back to earth again.  If there is a strong likelihood this will be developed I can see massive gains (which is why I hold, I like the risk/reward) but obviously at the moment the market is sceptical. And also of the directors, it behaves like a pump and dump.




IMO it was a pump and dump like MGO.  Could be wrong though.  My theory.  Sell on announcements that report huge deposits that are ages from production.  I'm also not fond of PNG but you make your decision in regards to location.  Keep stocks that announce cash deals and JV's or large farm in deals where you can work out the value of the other investment into the stock you hold.  An example of this is Best Decades investment into CFE..but we are waiting for confirmation on the deal... or EIG's 250 million farmin deal to AOE queensland tenements.  If you really do like a stock and believe the fundamentals will be there for the future hold long..as I am doing with BMN currently.  Good luck guys.


----------



## Stimpy

Let's stick to the facts which are:

FNT is still undervalued with a market cap now less than 0.25% of the value of the inferred resource.

Because so many shares were traded most of the holders have paid at or above the current price. This would tend to support the share price. And Kodu is *NOT * the only project, actually they have several projects which have the potential to be at least as good as Kodu, my personal favourite being Elo which has the potential to be several times the size of Kodu.

This is clearly not a pump and dump. The share went up 90% because the resource went up 88%. Of course there has been profit taking. Everyone wants to be free carried. That's not pump and dump. And the smart money has flown in because a 200MT deposit is far more economically viable than a 100MT deposit as previously reported. This company could be (IMO will be) worth not millions but billions, with a 'b'.

The value is still there and will continue to be there. Emotions are running high at the moment but the value is still there and will continue to be there.

But I'm just a cartoon cat. Do Your Own Research.


----------



## Pommiegranite

Stimpy said:


> Let's stick to the facts which are:
> 
> FNT is still undervalued with a market cap now less than 0.25% of the value of the inferred resource.
> 
> Because so many shares were traded most of the holders have paid at or above the current price. This would tend to support the share price. And Kodu is *NOT *the only project, actually they have several projects which have the potential to be at least as good as Kodu, my personal favourite being Elo which has the potential to be several times the size of Kodu.
> 
> This is clearly not a pump and dump. The share went up 90% because the resource went up 88%. Of course there has been profit taking. Everyone wants to be free carried. That's not pump and dump. And the smart money has flown in because a 200MT deposit is far more economically viable than a 100MT deposit as previously reported. This company could be (IMO will be) worth not millions but billions, with a 'b'.
> 
> The value is still there and will continue to be there. Emotions are running high at the moment but the value is still there and will continue to be there.
> 
> But I'm just a cartoon cat. Do Your Own Research.





ahh...nice to see some commonsense Stimpy 

Everyone has a different trading plan. Some have a small capital base and need to move funds from stock a to stock b, and then from stock b to stock c ...and so forth

Others can afford to find a fundamentally undervalued stock and throw a good few $$$ at it, and still carry on with life as normal, just to check on it now and again.

Personally, I think that this 'volatility' will not be seen as volatility a couple of years down the track...just tiny little ups and downs on a massive chart.


----------



## prawn_86

couldnt of put it better myself PG.

i personally sold some so im free holding due to a small capital base as you mentioned.

but the resaon i bought was due to the fundamentals, and absolutely nothing has changed, just what we thought has been confirmed. im happy to sit on my remaining heads for a good year or so, and i'll decide what to do with the oppies in another couple months.

if everything is as rumoured to be, eg Elo, Tasmania etc etc, could easily see $1 share price in the medium term imo. expecially if announcements are released regularly to keep the markets interest


----------



## chris1983

I'm wishing you guys the best but MGO is also clearly undervalued also.  Im just showing what happened to their price action after the announcement in regards to their resource.  It went up for a day or two..then it retraced. Take it how you like im just offering input.  I'm admitting I havnt researched into FNT as I'm not interested..but from a quick look at things MGO seems similar to FNT


----------



## Broadside

chris1983 said:


> I'm wishing you guys the best but MGO is also clearly undervalued also.  Im just showing what happened to their price action after the announcement in regards to their resource.  It went up for a day or two..then it retraced. Take it how you like im just offering input.  I'm admitting I havnt researched into FNT as I'm not interested..but from a quick look at things MGO seems similar to FNT




I do agree, not only because of how MGO behaves but because of how FNT has behaved after previous announcements.  It is still highly speculative and the market is dubious of the directors - in my opinion - and their capacity to deliver on the potential.  They didn't do themselves any favours last year with that announcement that was retracted.  Only one way to prove the market wrong.  Holding because of the fantastic potential.


----------



## Pat

chris1983 said:


> I'm wishing you guys the best but MGO is also clearly undervalued also.  Im just showing what happened to their price action after the announcement in regards to their resource.  It went up for a day or two..then it retraced. Take it how you like im just offering input.  I'm admitting I havnt researched into FNT as I'm not interested..but from a quick look at things MGO seems similar to FNT





Broadside said:


> I do agree, not only because of how MGO behaves but because of how FNT has behaved after previous announcements.  It is still highly speculative and the market is dubious of the directors - in my opinion - and their capacity to deliver on the potential.  They didn't do themselves any favours last year with that announcement that was retracted.  Only one way to prove the market wrong.  Holding because of the fantastic potential.



I certainly agree with your views on this. But I feel there may be some more there. FNT has broken out and will most likely consolidate a little before the next increase, I feel where at the consolidation stage now, 20 cents has held much better than i expected. I was looking for 16 cents today, may well go there and i'll look quite the fool .


----------



## Spaghetti

This stock sent so many signals to sell, sell, sell.

However there is more on the horizon and I will watch closely for a re-entry point. I think it has potential but atm money better off somewhere else.

I never expected it to move so quickly after waiting, waiting, waiting so perhaps got a little overheated.

Will keep an eye on elo news for sure.


----------



## Pat

Spaghetti said:


> This stock sent so many signals to sell, sell, sell.
> 
> However there is more on the horizon and I will watch closely for a re-entry point. I think it has potential but atm money better off somewhere else.
> 
> I never expected it to move so quickly after waiting, waiting, waiting so perhaps got a little overheated.
> 
> Will keep an eye on elo news for sure.



Hmmm, I think I agree now. The question now is how much will it consolidate?
Looking at a daily chart, it looks like a vast majority of shares where traded around 22 to 25 cents, 20 million shares approx. And 19 cents looked like resistance and now becoming support... Does this work on a daily chart? Is there logic to this?
Thoughts?


----------



## Ken

I just have a figure of 18.5 in my head, it took a while to pass it before it cloesed at 22 cents, then shot to 25 cents in the morning.

so yeah 18.5 is my gut feeling


----------



## WRONG'UN

Hi guys
This is my first post.
I've been enjoying the site for a couple of weeks and am really impressed with the quality of the commentary - very helpful. I am basically a technical analysis trader, but I like to know something about the fundamentals of a particular stock - it helps when the chart starts to turn to custard!
With regard to the retracement of FNT, have you looked at Fibonacci retracements of the move from 13.5 to 25.5? The commonly used 50% and 61.8% retracements would get you back to 19.5 and 18.0 respectively, nicely straddling your "gut feel" target of 18.5, Ken. In addition, the fall-off in volume during the pullback is consistent with profit taking, rather than all-out selling. Time will tell.

I am not a financial advisor, so do your own research.


----------



## PBH

With regards to the comments about this being a 'pump and dump' -  I think some traders risk this becoming some sort of self-fulfilling prophecy. The reasoning they use for this being a pump and dump is based on the spike that occured back in July '06. They feel that that spike is very comparable to the current one, and that therefore the sp will meet a similar fate.
However, if you scratch beneath the surface of these simplistic chart formations, you'll actually see that it's apples and oranges.
Last time round we were dealing with a complete misinterpretation of a report, which resulted in the inevitable dissapointment and disillusion following the clarification that saw the sp come back down with a thud.
This time round, the jump in the sp has to do with the release of actual data, which was certainly not misinterpreted at all, but indeed very well understood. Traders made a judgement based on this data, and deemed it at the time to justify a sp of around $0.22. As the chances of the released data somehow being retracted are rather slim (or should I say non-existent), the difference between this event and the one in 07/06, from a fundamental point of view at least, becomes rather striking.
Let me just say that making future predictions based solely on past performance generally is a recipe for bad trading, unless these predictions are supplemented by additional relevant information.
So if you are really feeling to urge to sell right now, because you think the sp will simply drop back down to $0.13 (because that's what it did last time after all...); do it if you must, but I personally feel there's a reasonably large chance you'll end up getting burnt (or miss the boat at least..). Time will tell...

Just on the sidebar: ironically one of the reasons I recently bought into this company was that very report that was released in 07/06. Sure it deals with a 'hypothetical situation', but if you take the inferred resource at Kodu into account it actually is quite relevant and informative. Now of course it is  very much more so, in the wake of the recent resource upgrade!

Also while I am at it, let me just add something that is along the lines of some of the recent posts here; for me the real proof in the pudding for FNT in the near term will be in their commitment to actually take concrete steps towards developing a mining operation (such as the proposed small open pit at Kodu), rather than simply float it as an idea. This will really help erase a lot of the 'pie-in-the-sky' sentiment that a sizeable proportion of traders feel towards FNT, and REALLY send this company on it's way towards becoming an excellent, well-established, and especially profitable(!!), gold/copper mining company. To that end I wait with baited breath, as I'm sure many fellow traders are as well.


----------



## kransky

have people read the presentation?
http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistic...nt&timeFrameSearchType=D&releasedDuringCode=W

There sure is a lot of gold in PNG..


----------



## chris1983

PBH said:


> With regards to the comments about this being a 'pump and dump' -  I think some traders risk this becoming some sort of self-fulfilling prophecy. The reasoning they use for this being a pump and dump is based on the spike that occured back in July '06. They feel that that spike is very comparable to the current one, and that therefore the sp will meet a similar fate.
> However, if you scratch beneath the surface of these simplistic chart formations, you'll actually see that it's apples and oranges.
> Last time round we were dealing with a complete misinterpretation of a report, which resulted in the inevitable dissapointment and disillusion following the clarification that saw the sp come back down with a thud.
> This time round, the jump in the sp has to do with the release of actual data, which was certainly not misinterpreted at all, but indeed very well understood. Traders made a judgement based on this data, and deemed it at the time to justify a sp of around $0.22. As the chances of the released data somehow being retracted are rather slim (or should I say non-existent), the difference between this event and the one in 07/06, from a fundamental point of view at least, becomes rather striking.
> Let me just say that making future predictions based solely on past performance generally is a recipe for bad trading, unless these predictions are supplemented by additional relevant information.
> So if you are really feeling to urge to sell right now, because you think the sp will simply drop back down to $0.13 (because that's what it did last time after all...); do it if you must, but I personally feel there's a reasonably large chance you'll end up getting burnt (or miss the boat at least..). Time will tell...
> 
> Just on the sidebar: ironically one of the reasons I recently bought into this company was that very report that was released in 07/06. Sure it deals with a 'hypothetical situation', but if you take the inferred resource at Kodu into account it actually is quite relevant and informative. Now of course it is  very much more so, in the wake of the recent resource upgrade!
> 
> Also while I am at it, let me just add something that is along the lines of some of the recent posts here; for me the real proof in the pudding for FNT in the near term will be in their commitment to actually take concrete steps towards developing a mining operation (such as the proposed small open pit at Kodu), rather than simply float it as an idea. This will really help erase a lot of the 'pie-in-the-sky' sentiment that a sizeable proportion of traders feel towards FNT, and REALLY send this company on it's way towards becoming an excellent, well-established, and especially profitable(!!), gold/copper mining company. To that end I wait with baited breath, as I'm sure many fellow traders are as well.




Lol self fulfilling prophecy.  I work off peer comparisons and fundamentals not the charts.  Try to offer some input and the defenses come out from those still holding.  I simply gave an example of what has happened to other resource companies announcing HUGE resources in the same place being PNG.  MGO is one...go read up on them..go see what happened when they made their announcement.  They touched a high of 52.5 and have now settled in the mid 30's.  I'm not saying FNT won't do well long term..I was mearly pointing out that if you followed MGO a retrace was going to be normal for FNT.  If your happy holding long thats fine..but hey the retrace came and I wanted to let investors know that it could be a possibility.  I felt a need to just let others know my views so they can make their own decisions on whether to sell or hold.  Once again if your holding longterm its a different game..all the best with this one.


----------



## kgee

Everyone probably has differrent ideas about pump and dump I suggested this was going to happen 2 weeks ago and my only reasoning is I follow HC posts (I despise them but...) theyr'e a useful indicator of sorts and when you see a stock is getting a lot of coverage there its a safe bet that theres going to be a big retracement


----------



## chris1983

You don't need to rely on hotcopper though..just do some research to know the possibility of a fall back was very possible. Below is some peer comparisons on the resources of MGO and FNT.  

Frontiers recently announced resource below.

_88% TONNAGE INCREASE IN THE KODU INFERRED RESOURCE TO *203 MILLION TONNES* GRADING *0.47%* COPPER EQUIVALENT_

MGO's recently announced resource below.

_Updated resource totalling *660Mt at 0.48% *Copper Equivalent (2.9Mt or 6.3 billion pounds of estimated recoverable copper metal equivalent), representing a 78% increase on the previously announced resource tonnes.

Includes an Indicated Resource of *163Mt at 0.49%* Copper Equivalent, within the Gremi Zone, with the balance of *497 Mt at 0.48%* Copper Equivalent as an *Inferred Resource.*_

Ok thats your comparison in resources right there.

*MGO - 126,880,719
MGOO - 48,382,574

FNT - 132,402,912
FNTO - 	83,092,820*

Current market caps

MGO fully diluted is market cap is 63 million
FNT fully diluted market cap is 40 million

Hopefully this gives you guys some tips for the future.  FNT could fall back further IMO but they may have some other projects that could warrant current market cap.  When looking at resource sizes MGO have a resource greater than three times the size of FNT's and at a slightly better copper equivalent grading.  But they probably have some other projects on the cards..I'm not going to go in and fully research FNT.  All the best to the longs.


----------



## Pat

chris1983 said:


> You don't need to rely on hotcopper though..just do some research to know the possibility of a fall back was very possible. Below is some peer comparisons on the resources of MGO and FNT.
> 
> Frontiers recently announced resource below.
> 
> _88% TONNAGE INCREASE IN THE KODU INFERRED RESOURCE TO *203 MILLION TONNES* GRADING *0.47%* COPPER EQUIVALENT_
> 
> MGO's recently announced resource below.
> 
> _Updated resource totalling *660Mt at 0.48% *Copper Equivalent (2.9Mt or 6.3 billion pounds of estimated recoverable copper metal equivalent), representing a 78% increase on the previously announced resource tonnes.
> 
> Includes an Indicated Resource of *163Mt at 0.49%* Copper Equivalent, within the Gremi Zone, with the balance of *497 Mt at 0.48%* Copper Equivalent as an *Inferred Resource.*_
> 
> Ok thats your comparison in resources right there.
> 
> *MGO - 126,880,719
> MGOO - 48,382,574
> 
> FNT - 132,402,912
> FNTO - 	83,092,820*
> 
> Current market caps
> 
> MGO fully diluted is market cap is 63 million
> FNT fully diluted market cap is 40 million
> 
> Hopefully this gives you guys some tips for the future.  FNT could fall back further IMO but they may have some other projects that could warrant current market cap.  When looking at resource sizes MGO have a resource greater than three times the size of FNT's and at a slightly better copper equivalent grading.  But they probably have some other projects on the cards..I'm not going to go in and fully research FNT.  All the best to the longs.



Are you in love with MGO chris?
FNT is not MGO, comparisons can be done but we need to look at FNT on its own merrits . Mr Market will value each company differently as you know. ATM, T/A is the way to go... for me. I reckon the ST traders still have an opp to make some $$$

PS. I hope no one relys on HC


----------



## chris1983

Pat said:


> Are you in love with MGO chris?
> FNT is not MGO, comparisons can be done but we need to look at FNT on its own merrits . Mr Market will value each company differently as you know. ATM, T/A is the way to go... for me. I reckon the ST traders still have an opp to make some $$$
> 
> PS. I hope no one relys on HC




Wow another investor who can't hack hearing some comparisons.  I posted valid comparisons and no I'm not in love with MGO..I dont even hold.  Peer comparisons is how I go about my investments.  I shouldn't of even offered to show you the comparisons.  I posted them so each investor can make up their own mind on whether to sell or hold.  I'm not downramping or anything like that.  I actually think both MGO and FNT have a lot of value to add.  Just purely showing the possibilities on what could happen to the SP due to what happened to MGO.  If you hold long and they did manage to bring either MGO's or FNT's operations to development it could be huge so good luck to you.


----------



## Pat

chris1983 said:


> Wow another investor who can't hack hearing some comparisons.  I posted valid comparisons and no I'm not in love with MGO..I dont even hold.  Peer comparisons is how I go about my investments.  I shouldn't of even offered to show you the comparisons.  I posted them so each investor can make up their own mind on whether to sell or hold.  I'm not downramping or anything like that.  I actually think both MGO and FNT have a lot of value to add.  Just purely showing the possibilities on what could happen to the SP due to what happened to MGO.  If you hold long and they did manage to bring either MGO's or FNT's operations to development it could be huge so good luck to you.



I apologise if i offended. 
I do belive comparisons offer a good indication of SP movement, and use them myself to gauge the fundamentals. Your comparisons are valid. However at this point in time... after a run, IMO peer comparisons provide a less accurate estimate compared to other forms of analysis. Perhaps price movement, depth and volume may offer abetter indication of market sentiment and the future SP. Thoughts?


----------



## Woodchips

chris1983 said:


> You don't need to rely on hotcopper though..just do some research to know the possibility of a fall back was very possible. Below is some peer comparisons on the resources of MGO and FNT.
> 
> Frontiers recently announced resource below.
> 
> _88% TONNAGE INCREASE IN THE KODU INFERRED RESOURCE TO *203 MILLION TONNES* GRADING *0.47%* COPPER EQUIVALENT_
> 
> MGO's recently announced resource below.
> 
> _Updated resource totalling *660Mt at 0.48% *Copper Equivalent (2.9Mt or 6.3 billion pounds of estimated recoverable copper metal equivalent), representing a 78% increase on the previously announced resource tonnes.
> 
> Includes an Indicated Resource of *163Mt at 0.49%* Copper Equivalent, within the Gremi Zone, with the balance of *497 Mt at 0.48%* Copper Equivalent as an *Inferred Resource.*_
> 
> Ok thats your comparison in resources right there.
> 
> *MGO - 126,880,719
> MGOO - 48,382,574
> 
> FNT - 132,402,912
> FNTO - 	83,092,820*
> 
> Current market caps
> 
> MGO fully diluted is market cap is 63 million
> FNT fully diluted market cap is 40 million
> 
> Hopefully this gives you guys some tips for the future.  FNT could fall back further IMO but they may have some other projects that could warrant current market cap.  When looking at resource sizes MGO have a resource greater than three times the size of FNT's and at a slightly better copper equivalent grading.  But they probably have some other projects on the cards..I'm not going to go in and fully research FNT.  All the best to the longs.




OK Chris we should really be concentrating on FNT here, nothing else. Just FNT. Nothing else. FNT, FNT, FNT.

Haha just kidding mate, I think comparisons are worthwhile, and I for one found your comments very useful, cheers.

WC


----------



## dubiousinfo

Thanks for posting the comparison Chris. Its always nice to get clear concise information as you have provided.


----------



## Pommiegranite

Ok..now that FNT has squeezed out the Kodu upgrade, everything has gone quiet. 

Drilling has started on Elo. Does anyone know know what's coming up in the pipeline announcement wise? (I've got one eye on November 30th)

Thanks


----------



## Fool

Afraid FNT might be quiet for a while (its dropped back quite a bit already).

With an announcement due within 5 weeks you will probably see some price action in a months time, but may stagnate between now and then as people slowly take their profits.

Not a bad thing to just sit tight and wait though - just saying don't be surprised when it falls back a bit more because it's gone up pretty quickly in the last little while.


----------



## kransky

Fool said:


> With an announcement due within 5 weeks you will probably see some price action in a months time, but may stagnate between now and then as people slowly take their profits.




Dont you mean the price should slowly start recovering as people start buying back in after taking their profits already?


----------



## Fool

kransky said:


> Dont you mean the price should slowly start recovering as people start buying back in after taking their profits already?




I would like to hope so, but I doubt it really.

These stocks run hard, fall hard and stagnate until the next block of news.

FNT isn't "due" for an announcement for 5 weeks, and everyone knows that - so they have taken their money out, put it into other stocks and are waiting to reenter at a later date.

It's not a bad thing, just means you have to hold and be patient until the next block of announcements.

Patience is always rewarded


----------



## flyboy77

Fool said:


> I would like to hope so, but I doubt it really.
> 
> These stocks run hard, fall hard and stagnate until the next block of news.
> 
> FNT isn't "due" for an announcement for 5 weeks, and everyone knows that - so they have taken their money out, put it into other stocks and are waiting to reenter at a later date.
> 
> It's not a bad thing, just means you have to hold and be patient until the next block of announcements.
> 
> Patience is always rewarded




I'm not sure where you are getting your so called 'facts' from Fool?

Bukuam trenching and sampling results are due any day (the lost material) and assays results are awaited on the last 5 holes at Kodu....once again just about any day.....

Either set of results or both could provide very positive surprises......

Then there will be Elo results down the track.

So why are you touting 5 weeks....?


----------



## UPKA

flyboy77 said:


> I'm not sure where you are getting your 'facts' from Fool?
> 
> Bukuam trenching and sampling results are due any day (the lost material) and assays results are awaited on the last 5 holes at Kodu....once again just about any day.....
> 
> Either set of results or both could provide very positive surprises......
> 
> Then there will be Elo results down the track.
> 
> So why are you touting 5 weeks....?




Bukuam result has already been released on the 19th, and no new announcement is expected until August.


----------



## Fool

flyboy77 said:


> I'm not sure where you are getting your so called 'facts' from Fool?
> 
> Bukuam trenching and sampling results are due any day (the lost material) and assays results are awaited on the last 5 holes at Kodu....once again just about any day.....
> 
> Either set of results or both could provide very positive surprises......
> 
> Then there will be Elo results down the track.
> 
> So why are you touting 5 weeks....?




As far as I am aware, we're waiting on:

5 weeks:
1. Kodu resource upgrade
2. Elo drill results

7 weeks:
1. Kodu feasability study.

I don't know about any other announcements that are coming in the next few days??


----------



## flyboy77

UPKA said:


> Bukuam result has already been released on the 19th, and no new announcement is expected until August.




Incorrect. In the Bukuam announcement on the 19th June to which you refer:

"Seven geochemically anomalous zones were evaluated in January and February this year via focused pitting, hand trenching and composite rock chip sampling, plus geological mapping. Soil, trench and rock chip samples were despatched to the laboratory by sea freight and were short shipped and ‘lost’ resulting in the long time frame between sample collection and reporting. *Assay results from these trenches and rocks are expected to be returned shortly and will be announced thereafter."*

Re Kodu, in the FNT release of 18 June, the following:

"*Assay results are awaited for 5 Frontier diamond core holes (>1,607m), including 3 northeast sector strike and depth extension holes, plus KFD014 that is currently testing for ‘annulus’ mineralisation.* _These holes could all contribute substantial additional tonnage to the next revision of the Inferred Resource_."



C'mon guys, assuming you are fans of the Frontier story your inaccurate 'reporting' is not doing anyone ANY favours........


----------



## rub92me

Getting close to the 17 cents mark were support should be. With the right timing of announcements it could bounce from there. If no announcements come through in the next few weeks it could fall through this though. Watching closely for a re-entry.


----------



## flyboy77

*Notice Received!!*

EPITHERMAL GOLD –SILVER -LEAD POTENTIAL UPGRADED IN THE KODU REGION
ASSAYS TO 5.73 G/T GOLD, 491 G/T SILVER, 8.5% LEAD AND 0.11% MOLYBDENUM
IN ROCK SAMPLES AT SW KODU, PLUS SIMILAR MULTI-ELEMENT SOIL ANOMALISM


----------



## motion

*Re: Notice Received!!*



flyboy77 said:


> EPITHERMAL GOLD –SILVER -LEAD POTENTIAL UPGRADED IN THE KODU REGION
> ASSAYS TO 5.73 G/T GOLD, 491 G/T SILVER, 8.5% LEAD AND 0.11% MOLYBDENUM
> IN ROCK SAMPLES AT SW KODU, PLUS SIMILAR MULTI-ELEMENT SOIL ANOMALISM




Very nice good timing boys, This will be very interesting it seems they are getting all the ducks lined up for something really big


----------



## chicken8

is someone able to provide a timeline of the announcements to come in the new financial year?

perhaps mick can send off another letter to peter??


----------



## Spaghetti

I am considering jumping on again while the price is low. Maybe a gamble but can't see it going any lower. May have to sit a while but chasing a stock when the price starts to rise sometimes loses much of the gains. Always a little concern when a stock has had a run but I think this one will react better to elo, well maybe not but that is my take. My takes are open to criticism btw Please help to change my mind if you feel I am wrong.

regards

Spaghetti leftovers.


----------



## chicken8

Fool said:


> As far as I am aware, we're waiting on:
> 
> 5 weeks:
> 1. Kodu resource upgrade
> 2. Elo drill results
> 
> 7 weeks:
> 1. Kodu feasability study.
> 
> I don't know about any other announcements that are coming in the next few days??




i think these estimate dates could be a little premature? as i always had august in mind for some reason. it would be great if someone could confirm some dates


----------



## Spaghetti

Chicken

In  5 weeks it will be August

Time flies but I guess it is a long time to tie up money. Still I think a great s/p atm.


----------



## Pommiegranite

Spaghetti said:


> I am considering jumping on again while the price is low. Maybe a gamble but can't see it going any lower. May have to sit a while but chasing a stock when the price starts to rise sometimes loses much of the gains. Always a little concern when a stock has had a run but I think this one will react better to elo, well maybe not but that is my take. My takes are open to criticism btw Please help to change my mind if you feel I am wrong.
> 
> regards
> 
> Spaghetti leftovers.




Whenever I get frustrated with a stock, I re-read the about the projects by visiting their website and also reread the posts by Mick & YT. The potential of this company soon puts my mind at ease.

I am long on FNT, and as far as I'm concerned, this is a stock which is a real slow mover, and that suits me just fine. Don't forget the story about the tortoise and the hare 

They're well funded, are making good *progress, *great communication, great potential.

If you really believe in the FNT story, quibbling over whether to buy in at 17 or 16.5 won't make much of a difference in the long run. 

I bought a lot at market rate of 13c & 13.5c, even though others were successful in offering 12.5

The question you need to ask yourself is..."Do you believe in FNT?"


----------



## Spaghetti

Pommie

Yes I am a believer lol.

Timing is my basic concern. I think I will buy back in a little and top up later as I see how things progress.

I always have a trigger finger with explorers rather than producers though. They are more volatile afterall. Flip side they can give greater gains in the short term.


----------



## mobcat

To true spag i sold some oppies the other day at 5.1 atm iam really looking to get back on board in a big way atm i still hold 3.3mil of the oppies and they still look pretty sweet atm at 4.1 i was going to sell at 5.9 during the heat and greed got the better of me because i do think they are worth alot more when ELO comes in i do fell a sell into strength of 9.5 isnt out of the question for the oppies going on previous results on sp so atm iam buying and holding both heads and oppies i think FNT is the best specie around atm for short term gains (next month or so) and dont take much notice of sp late june take advantage of the madness and use it to your advantage if possible crazy times end of FY


----------



## crombo97

I sold half my oppies at 6c and i am looking to top up again now
I agree with mobcat FNT has great short term potential for gain.
I wish a was holding 3.3mil oppies but my bank account say's No.


----------



## mobcat

Just a observation guys i know we are not the whole market sentiement and we are a bit biased because we hold or plan on holding but our fellings as a collective seem to be very positive for FNT and we all seem to be pointing FNT as a buy at these levels as we allways new FNT would find support around 17 >18 on a retrace just wish i had of taken action of my knowledge easy in heindsight hey if we try and read market sentiement into the play i wouldnt be at all suprised to see fnt have a little vol and sp spike maybe next week some time so i dont no weather to top up sooner rather than latter or hang out for the mid ann slump (may or may not happen )and that should be about the second or  third week in july i do fell that their is a lot of money to be made here its just a matter of timing to maximise profits


----------



## Spaghetti

Well a bit off subject but I would like 3.3 million of anything. 3.3 million peanuts would even be nice. I have peanuts, but oh so many 

Anyways I think I am back on the FNT train, lets hope it makes our all our lives merry.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

We all now know the fundamentals of FNT, its time to let the company and the drilling prove up the work,

ELO's results are what I'm waiting for, they could be company making,

Still free carrying half my position


----------



## vert

are we watching thid guys, this on the march again, i wonder if the 1 mil order placed at 21 will stay or not  any ideas to why we are running ?


----------



## Spaghetti

Well I would like to say it is because I jumped back on the bandwagon, but serioulsy doubt that. So yes, wonder what is happening?


----------



## questionall_42

I am watching this... 

I have no idea why it started to run now, 30 mins into the first session of the new financial year.  Who?  Why?

I am perplexed. I will never try and understand short term trends.

Good luck to all holders.


----------



## flyboy77

*Frontier on the March!*

Something is a foot gents (and ladies).

Trading at 21 now. 5.2 million shares traded.

Options marching through 5c too!


----------



## vert

well that 1 mil sell at 0.21 didnt slow it down and now its been taken out, well what a pick after selling at 0.25 for 100% then putting a buy in for 0.17 and just getting filled last week and now here we go again


----------



## alankew

Flyboy well spotted,just noticed on Comsec the options are now up .013 after being as low as .037,seems like a dangerous stock to be in and out of


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

This was from the last ann,

Its the only thing I can think of that would cause price movement



_Assay results are awaited for 5 Frontier diamond core holes (>1,607m), including 3 northeast sector strike and
depth extension holes, plus KFD014 that is currently testing for ‘annulus’ mineralisation. These holes could all
contribute substantial additional tonnage to the next revision of the Inferred Resource._


----------



## zed327

Well done Vert.
I'd probaly hold a little longer this time as i think it has only just started a major uptrend.


----------



## flyboy77

YOUNG_TRADER said:


> This was from the last ann,
> 
> Its the only thing I can think of that would cause price movement
> 
> 
> 
> _Assay results are awaited for 5 Frontier diamond core holes (>1,607m), including 3 northeast sector strike and
> depth extension holes, plus KFD014 that is currently testing for ‘annulus’ mineralisation. These holes could all
> contribute substantial additional tonnage to the next revision of the Inferred Resource._




Trench and sample results are DUE any time *from the Bukuam prospect too......*

Either way the 'news' looks positive judging by the price action. 

GLTA!


----------



## Pommiegranite

Ok...this is my first ever chart...so please go easy on me.

Is this the infamous cup and handle forming? Although today was a down day on lower than usual volume?

Can anyone read these tealeaves please?


----------



## mick2006

Much like the info I was able to obtain from the MD of FNT Peter McNeil

For anyone interested I have managed to strike up a good relationship with the Chairman of AZS Tony Rovira and he kindly answered a detailed Q&A, containing some very interesting information about the company.

Anyone who wants a copy of the email just send me a PM and I will kindly forward it too you.


----------



## Boyou

You guys have got me interested in AZS.I have already picked up some FNT and happy to see how they go.Thanks to all who have been keeping this thread REALLY interesting.

Yes mick2006... I would like to see that email.

Cheers Ya'll


----------



## motion

Hey Guys, 

Thanks mick for pointing this out...

*Here is a write up on miningnews.com.au* *dated 06/07/07*

*Frontier pushes on with Kodu project*

FRONTIER Resources' Kodu copper-gold project in Papua New Guinea has come a long way since the company was rapped by the Australian Stock Exchange for use of the term "hypothetical reserve" in reference to the project. Report by Bevis Yeo.

While still operating as TasGold, the company secured full control over Kodu and other properties in PNG after terminating its joint venture agreement with South Pacific Minerals in March 2006.

It commissioned Austgold Mine Consulting to carry out a desktop study on Kodu, which had an inferred resource of 85 million tonnes at 0.4% copper and 0.6 of a gram per tonne gold at that time, to assess its possible development.

Signing the agreement to get the projects back (and the study) sent the company's shares skyrocketing more than 320% and prompted the ASX to question Frontier's use of "a 120Mt hypothetical reserve" in a production scenario.

Frontier conceded the term could confuse investors and gave assurances that it would call it a hypothetical deposit instead.

Kodu has also drawn flak from sections of the Australian community for its proximity to the historic Kokoda Track. 

Frontier has responded that the people of PNG needed projects like Kodu, and since that time the company has done all it could to ensure minimal impact along the historic 96-kilometre trail.

PNG Minister for Mines Sam Akoitai has backed the Kodu project, saying the people of PNG needed the economic and social benefits that come from the mining industry, while landowners in the area have also expressed their "full and undivided support for the exploration licence-holder Frontier Resources".

Amid the controversy, Frontier has been busy. It has drilled 24 exploration holes totalling 8151m that have allowed it to crank Kodu's inferred resource estimate up to 203Mt at 0.28% copper, 0.32 gram per tonne gold and 73 parts per million molybdenum (0.47% copper equivalent.). 

The company has drilled an exploration hole on the southeast side of the Kodu Hill to test a theory that mineralisation at the deposit could surround the Hill.

It has identified additional development targets in the area.

Frontier managing director Peter McNeil said the company was in the process of a selecting an engineering group to carry out a scoping study to evaluate possible development paths and continued exploration.

He added that the company would carry out about 18 months of drilling using two rigs that should give it a measured resource by the end of 2008. 

"My goal is to try and double the size of the inferred resource again to bring it up to about 400 million tonnes and from that we would aim to get a reserve of 250Mt to 300Mt."

This is expected to be followed by a feasibility study that will take at least a year to complete before Frontier brings Kodu into construction. 

McNeil was cautious about the mine that Kodu could support, however, a 300Mt reserve with grades similar to Kodu's current inferred resource could support annual production of about 100,000t copper equivalent for 15 years.

He added that Frontier, which holds 100% of Kodu, was likely to come to some arrangement with local landowners in which they would take a small direct interest in the project. 

Kodu Deposit
Owner: Frontier Resources (100%)
Location: Central Province, Papua New Guinea, 55 kilometres northeast of Port Moresby
Resources: Inferred resource of 203Mt at 0.28% copper, 0.32 gram per tonne gold and 73 parts per million molybdenum. 
Expected milestone dates: 
Scoping study – 3rd quarter 2007
Feasibility study – Early 2009


----------



## mick2006

quite a few ASF members have been asking me if I still hold FNT, and the answer is yes, I took a few profits between the levels of 20-25c.

Apart from the release of the assays from the last few holes at Kodu, FNT should be fairly quiet until we hit August when the newsflow will start to pick up again.

In August we will have the latest resource upgrade from Kodu and the first results out of Elo.

So I will be looking to increase my holdings early August in anticipation of some more very encouraging news out of the company.

As I am now on holidays I will be sending off another email to Peter McNeil in the coming weeks to get a better indication of the timeline for these releases.

*If anyone has any questions for Peter just let me know and I will ask him.*

At the moment there are some better companies out there short term to make some good money in.  But I certainly will be topping up on FNT come early August.

Some other companies with some shorter term possibilities would be CUL (iron ore) and AZS (molybdenum/lead/zinc) with AZS having a possible 5 market sensitive announcements in July.


----------



## flyboy77

Mick

From a previous post......
In the Bukuam announcement on the 19th June:

"Seven geochemically anomalous zones were evaluated in January and February this year via focused pitting, hand trenching and composite rock chip sampling, plus geological mapping. Soil, trench and rock chip samples were despatched to the laboratory by sea freight and were short shipped and ‘lost’ resulting in the long time frame between sample collection and reporting. *Assay results from these trenches and rocks are expected to be returned shortly and will be announced thereafter*."

Re Kodu, in the FNT release of 18 June, the following:

"*Assay results are awaited for 5 Frontier diamond core holes (>1,607m), including 3 northeast sector strike and depth extension holes, plus KFD014 that is currently testing for ‘annulus’ mineralisation.* These holes could all contribute substantial additional tonnage to the next revision of the Inferred Resource."

Either or both could have significant impact on SP. The volume that went through last Monday (~11M Shares) wasn't just little guys buying a few thousand bucks worth.....?


----------



## Ken

Chartwise have we started an upward trend.

I wanted back in at 17 cents but i may have to pay 18 cents...

And i want in within the next 2 weeks.

Options look the best value at low 4 cents... because we know when the share price hits 20-21 cents the options will be mid 5's....


----------



## Ken

For those who have an interest in FNT.

Please be advised I have the TOP sharesholders change from the last month.

10th of July to 10th of June


Notable changes that occurred:


ANZ nominees top share holder - has been playing some games.

10-6-07 - held 17,506,519 (13.222%)  
19-6-07 - held 17,129,519 (12.937%)
26-6-07 - held 16,481,217 ( 12.448%)
10-7-07 - current holding 18,775,382 (14.145%)

McNeils - no changes -good to see. 
French Consulting - previous holding 0.  current holding 1,000,000
Citigroup Nominees - Previous holding 5,140,716. current holding 802,416
National Nominees - PRevious holding 1,533,690. current holding 533,690
Mrs Karen Jayne Disney - previous holding 480,000. current holding 900,000
ZORIC & CO - previous holding 455,000. current holding 1,500,000


Overall the top top shareholding has been reduced from 38.24% to 36.938%

TOP 20 now hold 49,029,320 out of a possible 132,732912.


According to the investor program, there is 2700 share holders on the list... that seems extremely high.  Because if the top 20 hold rougly 50 million shares.. then that leaves 80 million shares outstanding. Divide 80 million by 2680 share holders and that equates to roughly 3000 shares per share holder.

Which seems low....

Anyways, looks like ANZ sold some up toppp... and have topped up...
a couple have taken profits. but the mcneils are still right behind it.

Macmin Silver, Mcneil associates, Paige mcneil, peter mcneil are all in the top 8 share holders...  so thats a good sign considering they run the company.

Good luck.


----------



## Ken

I cant help but make similarities between CQT and FNT.  I know the name is similar ending in "T", but i think theres more to it than just that.

CQT traded some rediculous volume leading into a really good run, very similar to what FNT has done.  

CQT had options trading and there was a mass ive spike in volume about 3 months before the options went bananas from 4-5 cents to 20 cents. 

I think FNT options have had that volume spike, that could tell the story when we look back on these, and think why didnt we buy more.

Obviously there is risk with the options.  As I think at the moment, we are paying a bit of a premium. However this could just be a hint, that the options will not be given away.

The options I know are high risk, high reward.

I also see similarities with CQT only having a small number of top 20 shareholders being 30%. 

So there is heaps of liqudity in the stock, which the traders love, and must have for the options to be worth while. 

We know FNT has a massive resource, its still an explorer, but there is definatley something brewing, that is making the next 3-4 months for FNT something to behold.

I know the market has run hot, but there is always a stock that you look at, and think, why didnt i see that. Signs were there, Volume was there. Announcements were there. Directors were buying. Top share holder Topped up.  Options were there as a bonus.

I am just thinking out loud.  I am here to make some serious cash, and FNT looks to me like a stock presenting an opportunity where theres Cash to be made, if you can see the way the stock is being played, and the way it is building up to towards the next announcement.

I'd love FNT to test 16.5 cents to bring back the day traders, and show the support of the upward trend. We are a good 2 weeks since our last announcement, and FNT has held strong.

This is not a pump and dump in my eyes, this is real, and theres going to be a story to be told.

I am back in after selling my profits at 23 and 24 cents after holding from 13 cents.  I am back in with profits only at this stage.

Good luck.

Sorry long post. Just needed to air my FNT thoughts.. will let you know if I have any dreams about FNT.  I did have one that I never got back in and the share price went to $1. like When I bought YML at 17 cents and sold at 25 cents....

FNT - be in it to win it. Or lose it.


----------



## kgee

I like your way of thinking Ken. I bought back in today after watching the options rise to .052 (falling back to .047) while heads dropped to 17.5 .Although announcements are not due for a couple of weeks thought it couldn't hurt to get back in early...it certainly gave me confidence to see the options get to 0.052 I'm still holding from .027 and will for some time as there will be a steady stream of results announcements right up till november- a big bonus of them having their own drill rigs


----------



## aaronphetamine

Im going to have to agree with kgee and also say that I like your line of thinking Ken, I will be re buyin soon, Maybe today would have been the prime time.. I dont know, but i didnt today, I was busy and didnt even think about it.


----------



## flyboy77

We also know that Elo has the 'potential' to dwarf Kodu. Peter Mc. stated in that recent MiningNews article that they are looking to double the resource at Kodu again ie from 200mt to 400mt.

If Elo comes up bigger again - wow! (but let's not forget no drill results yet!)

Then there's Bukuam which has Zn and moly sweeteners too.......

A plethora of other very grass roots projects all offer additional (large) upside potential.

Time is the one big risk with the FNTOs. However, with:

a. 5 holes from Kodu;
b. Trenching and sampling from Bukuam;
c. Elo drill results; and
d. other FNT news eg Tassie, other PNG projects

all (some highly) likely well before the Nov 30 deadline, hopefully will not be an issue.....

but, as always, CAVEAT EMPTOR.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

Some nice pointers there Ken,

All in all, we always knew the potential of FNT, but now its time for Elo to deliver,

If Elo is the goods, watchout is all I can say


----------



## Jay-684

Well I'm back into FNTO today @ 4.4c - albeit only about 1/3 of what I want

all the above info looks very promising, even if some of it is speculation at this stage.

Like most from here on in I will wait for the results from Elo and then see where I go from there.


----------



## INORE

mick2006 said:


> quite a few ASF members have been asking me if I still hold FNT, and the answer is yes, I took a few profits between the levels of 20-25c.
> 
> Apart from the release of the assays from the last few holes at Kodu, FNT should be fairly quiet until we hit August when the newsflow will start to pick up again.
> 
> In August we will have the latest resource upgrade from Kodu and the first results out of Elo.
> 
> So I will be looking to increase my holdings early August in anticipation of some more very encouraging news out of the company.
> 
> As I am now on holidays I will be sending off another email to Peter McNeil in the coming weeks to get a better indication of the timeline for these releases.
> 
> *If anyone has any questions for Peter just let me know and I will ask him.*
> 
> At the moment there are some better companies out there short term to make some good money in.  But I certainly will be topping up on FNT come early August.
> 
> Some other companies with some shorter term possibilities would be CUL (iron ore) and AZS (molybdenum/lead/zinc) with AZS having a possible 5 market sensitive announcements in July.




Hi Mick, i just doubled my FNT today and would be interested if you have had any further correspondence with Peter McNeil yet?  Do you think he will be giving us a date or an indication of the kodu drill result announcement as he did last time? Cheers.


----------



## Ken

Elo drill results out in 5 weeks.

Presentation from FNT in melbourne on august 1.

Drill results delayed due to backlog at testing facilities.


----------



## Pommiegranite

Ken said:


> Elo drill results out in 5 weeks.
> 
> Presentation from FNT in melbourne on august 1.
> 
> Drill results delayed due to backlog at testing facilities.





Hi Ken,

Do you have a link or further details about the Melbourne presentation?
I've googled, but can't find any info.

Thanks


----------



## Ken

Sorry.

Details yet to be confirmed.

I have contacted the company in regards to this, and they didn't go into anything further about where.

I do know its set for August 1.  

I will attempt to find out more next week.

From what i believe there will be a number of other companies presenting on the day.


----------



## Ken

www1.amec.org.au

Its being doing through AMEC, theres no cost, but I am pretty sure these guys are running it.

Looks like FNT snuck into their little promo.

http://www.ameccongress.com.au/docs/Dr Allen Trench AMEC Seminar07.pdf


----------



## birdmanz

Ken said:


> For those who have an interest in FNT.
> 
> According to the investor program, there is 2700 share holders on the list... that seems extremely high.  Because if the top 20 hold rougly 50 million shares.. then that leaves 80 million shares outstanding. Divide 80 million by 2680 share holders and that equates to roughly 3000 shares per share holder.
> 
> Which seems low....




my calcs 80mil/2700 = 30,000 shares per holder
Cheers
G


----------



## mick2006

For all those still holding FNT, I will be getting in touch will Peter McNeil shortly but he is on a weeks holidays starting 14th July so probably will try and touch bases with him late July.


----------



## Pommiegranite

mick2006 said:


> For all those still holding FNT, I will be getting in touch will Peter McNeil shortly but he is on a weeks holidays starting 14th July so probably will try and touch bases with him late July.




Thanks Mick,

I guess this adds assurance that there will be no price sensitive announcements until he returns. Hopefully the SP will drift a little until then.


----------



## Jay-684

Jay-684 said:


> Well I'm back into FNTO today @ 4.4c - albeit only about 1/3 of what I want
> 
> all the above info looks very promising, even if some of it is speculation at this stage.
> 
> Like most from here on in I will wait for the results from Elo and then see where I go from there.




All my positions for FNTO have now been filled, so I'm set and ready to go. I still hold a parcel of FNT also (free-carried)

17.5-18c seems to be a solid base now (and 4c for the oppies) so with any luck FNT will sit at these levels until early August pre-announcement.


----------



## chicken8

lets get the conversation started on FNT

been quiet for awhile

a nice bit of action. saw 16.5c for awhile

are we expecting a few announcements next month?


----------



## Spaghetti

I jumped back on too early, see red now, my only one.

Time will be kinder to those that wait, but I do implore anyone who is thinking  of buying to do so now to make me green again. This is a ramp, no other reason offered other to make me see green again. Is honest ramping allowed?

Meanwhile on a more truthful note we have a few weeks yet. I was surprised to see the s/p fall today as I figured it was in holding pattern. Seems someone got a bit tired of waiting. It will be August before any futher news as far as we know. We need to be patient. 

Tempting to top up though


----------



## resourcesman

Spaghetti said:


> I jumped back on too early, see red now, my only one.
> 
> Time will be kinder to those that wait, but I do implore anyone who is thinking  of buying to do so now to make me green again. This is a ramp, no other reason offered other to make me see green again. Is honest ramping allowed?




lol, Spaghetti, I'd love to help you but I have no spare cash at the moment... everything is tied up in AAR, CVN and CUL


----------



## Ken

timing wise. i dont think FNT is a smart buy right now. We know we are still 4-5 weeks away.

The buy side has disappeared as people have looked for greener pastures.

the wonderful thing about the market is liquidity. money comes and goes. nothing has changed with FNT.

Its just a matter of getting on board for the next run. You would like to think support is at 16.5 cents....  

If it drops below this, then I think Chart wise it looks ugly.  I would like to see one or to bounces, but just to confirm the smart money is getting back in and to reassure traders of the strong support at 16.5-17 cents.

The options are an interesting play. I think if you get involved with the options around the low mid to low 3 cent mark there will be another run to at least 5 cents. 

the announcements will be far between. I am holding FNT heads as a long termer.

I have set aside a substancial amount to buy in when i feel the timing is right.

I will be looking at around 200,000 shares mid august if i see support, just before ELO upgrade.

just the way i am trying to play it.  

for now i am not buying on weakness because its too far out from next major announcement.  Im purchasing along a timeline not on share price.


----------



## Spaghetti

You are dead right Ken.. no reason yet to buy as the ann are a bit far away. 

Can't blame a girl for trying though.


----------



## Ken

I bought back in too early, but I did so with profits and with a view of buy and hold. I plan on keeping till production.

So really in effect. 2 cents here or there makes no difference in the long run. I have a different strategy for long term plays than short term.

But for short term plays timing needs to be as good as Don Bradmans to succeed...

I am holding long and am sleeping just fine with FNT bobbling around.


----------



## JackC

I jumped back on yesterday, after waiting a number of weeks for my order to be filled. I took profits at 20c+ after the last run  being onboard at 13c. Also have some more buy orders in so will not be too dissapointed if it heads south a little more in the short-term. I look forward to more excitement in the coming months...
By the way - big belated thanks to YT & Mick for the efforts over the last couple of months. I notice that Ken seems to have picked up the baton after a strong leg from Mick... 
Like you said Ken, what's a couple of cents in the long run if you plan to hold until production.


----------



## mr_fred

Hi All,

First time poster on these boards. After reading through your posts and as a long term holder of FNT, I find it strange that investors would be waiting to enter post august for ELO results / Kodu JORC upgrade when we have BuKuam assay results due any day now.

Unless I have missed something, (please correct me) but announcements in the past regarding Bukuam for example on the 25/10/06 sent the shareprice up 100%, and more recently on the 19/6/07 contributed to the recent 25.5cent leap. If you read the 19/6/07 Bukuam announcement page 5, it says "assay results from trenching and rock chip sampling are expected to be returned shortly, and results announced thereafter". Surely that means we could get news when Mr Mcneil comes back from his holidays this week? 

Just throwing this out there, I for one can't wait for the ELO results, Kodu upgrade, but the Bukuam prospect can't be ignored, and results are due any time now.

T/A wise, the gap would be filled if we touch 16cents, but considering 16cents is were the shareprice was @ prior to the KODU jorc upgrade, and since then we have had more promising Kodu drill results, Bukuam anomaly increased by 150% and are ever so close to the potential blue sky ELO results, that you would think that a 16.5cent entry is a safe bet. I just can't see this going much further south before the next run, which in my opinion is due any day now.


----------



## Ken

I think further south in the short term is possible. The market is boiling hot in the resource sector. Any hicups, and we will see some money taken out of speculative stocks which will give buying opportunity into stocks that we know have long term futures.

You would think 16.5 is support. FNT is currently bearish, so you cant really say your buying in at the perfect price.  

Theres an article in the Pay dirt magazine on FNT which is worth reading.

The target  is 3-500mjt grading 0.8% to 1% copper equivalent from near surface. this target is based on the size and tenor of the soil geochem anomaly.

Mcneil does Caution that the potential quantity and grade of ELO was conceptual in nature as no mineral resource had been defined on the propert and it is uncertain if a mineral resource will be defined on the property.

The intent was to release a revised inferred resource in early June (we have had this), then again in early August  (will be late August), then likely commencing a prefeasability study to evaluate possible devopment paths and requirements.

From the photos in the magazine article its hard to tell how big the site camp is.


----------



## flyboy77

mr_fred said:


> Hi All,
> 
> First time poster on these boards. After reading through your posts and as a long term holder of FNT, I find it strange that investors would be waiting to enter post august for ELO results / Kodu JORC upgrade when we have BuKuam assay results due any day now.
> 
> Unless I have missed something, (please correct me) but announcements in the past regarding Bukuam for example on the 25/10/06 sent the shareprice up 100%, and more recently on the 19/6/07 contributed to the recent 25.5cent leap. If you read the 19/6/07 Bukuam announcement page 5, it says "assay results from trenching and rock chip sampling are expected to be returned shortly, and results announced thereafter". Surely that means we could get news when Mr Mcneil comes back from his holidays this week?
> 
> Just throwing this out there, I for one can't wait for the ELO results, Kodu upgrade, but the Bukuam prospect can't be ignored, and results are due any time now.
> 
> T/A wise, the gap would be filled if we touch 16cents, but considering 16cents is were the shareprice was @ prior to the KODU jorc upgrade, and since then we have had more promising Kodu drill results, Bukuam anomaly increased by 150% and are ever so close to the potential blue sky ELO results, that you would think that a 16.5cent entry is a safe bet. I just can't see this going much further south before the next run, which in my opinion is due any day now.





Quite right Mr Fred - *results from Bukuam ANY day now*. Not to mention the last 5 holes from the last drill program *at Kodu*.

Some of these posters lose sight of the facts from time to time.


----------



## JackC

Am expecting update announcement Weds 25th & drill results by weeks end hopefully. This has come from Mr McNeil himself, albeit not to me personally. I have just topped up again.


----------



## kamil

yeah, there are some bears around (with so many other stocks being hot) and so 17c support was overcome.. that said there are lots of bargain hunters too, with support at 15c. this presents a good opportunity to top up ahead of those announcements.


----------



## jtb

I'm in, looks like the gap is filled and imagine we will see support down here now
Off to bed


----------



## Ken

We have  a change in the top 20 shareholders with someone offloading 750,000 shares.


There is only a handful of holders that could do this.

I think ANZ nominees is the most likely as they are been playing the stock.

I am reluctant to buy in on a downward curve.

I have profits running in them at the moment...


----------



## kamil

The sellers are now spread out and buying interest at 15c and 15.5c is quite strong and growing, hopefully announcements will act as catalyst for sp movement.


----------



## robzilla07

Is a beginners question... new to options... am looking to buy a call on fnt, however am unsure how to do so.
i do have a options trading account with comsec.
i am using proffessional trader.
and this is my first time buying options, i understand the theory behind them, however i dont understand how to actually make a purchase, sorry if it is a stupid question, its bothering me though.
help would be appreciated.
thanks,
rob.


----------



## Pommiegranite

robzilla07 said:


> Is a beginners question... new to options... am looking to buy a call on fnt, however am unsure how to do so.
> i do have a options trading account with comsec.
> i am using proffessional trader.
> and this is my first time buying options, i understand the theory behind them, however i dont understand how to actually make a purchase, sorry if it is a stupid question, its bothering me though.
> help would be appreciated.
> thanks,
> rob.




The option code for Frontier is FNTO.
Exercise price is 20c.
Expiry 30/11/07

Just buy like a normal stock


----------



## robzilla07

thanks for your help, but im sorry i still dont know how to actually make the purchase?
could you give me a play by play on how you would actually make the purchase, or where you found the 
"exercise price 20C
expiry 30 nov 2007"
your help is appreciated.


----------



## prawn_86

I jumped into the options today. 

The fundamentals are all there and any price under 4c suits me. A lot of upcoming announcements should hopefully keep the interest there.

Does anyone know for certain when the next announcement will be made?


----------



## Ken

I only know of the ELO resource estimate which is still 4 weeks away.

If you are in Melbourne you should go to the FNT presenation being held by AMEC.

I would love to go but I have Footy.

Its on this saturday the 4th I think.  See the AMEC website.


----------



## Pommiegranite

Ken said:


> I only know of the ELO resource estimate which is still 4 weeks away.
> 
> If you are in Melbourne you should go to the FNT presenation being held by AMEC.
> 
> I would love to go but I have Footy.
> 
> Its on this saturday the 4th I think. See the AMEC website.




Hey Ken,

I'm still trying to find out the details on this. I can't find it anywhere on the AMEC website.

http://www1.amec.org.au/

Where did you hear about this?

Thanks


----------



## Ken

I emailed the company on when FNT would be presenting in Melbourne and early August was when they said.

I used the company email address to do this.

I didnt follow it up because I cant attend.

FNT sent me an AMEC registration form to fill out.

I didnt get a chance to look at it today.


----------



## coinemas

Investing in Mining Stocks (IMS) Saturday 10 November 2007 

FULLY BOOKED OUT : No presenting company positions remain.

Presenting Companies are : Goldstream Mining, Impact Minerals, Frontier Resources, Navigator Resources, Integra Mining, Uramet Minerals and Mount Magnet South NL.

    PDF Format (378 kb)  


from AMEC's site.


----------



## chicken8

JackC said:


> Am expecting update announcement Weds 25th & drill results by weeks end hopefully. This has come from Mr McNeil himself, albeit not to me personally. I have just topped up again.




This never happened. Either peter mcneil lied, you lied or your friend lied.

We need mick to start contacting peter again.


----------



## spottygoose

CHicken, I can't vouch for the authenticity of that info. but hey the guy is only ONE day late! Give him a break, there are delays, delays, delays in the mining game. Last I heard was that there was a board meeting on Tuesday and that Peter is off to PNG next week. As for those results give it a bit more time before you shoot the messenger or next time he might think twice about sharing.


----------



## JackC

Chicken - It is not a question of being a liar. Below is the correspondence between a freind & Mr McNeil that was forwarded to me. Obviously it could be a pack of lies but I have no reason to doubt my source (whom I recommended at 15c before the JORC upgrade) & Mr McNeil, who appears to have delivered on his promises to date. I am still expecting announcements this week. Note that he had a hard drive failure on Tuesday & was *HOPEFUL* of an announcement on Wednesday. It is now only Thursday pm. Please give the man a chance!

Hi (name withheld)

I will ask again but the below was said in an email to me on Friday 13th and I have read it as Tuesday the 24th........ it could be later.  He could be saying Tuesday 31st July?

(name withheld)
Looking like maybe Tue week after next at this stage.

Yes – it is not easy keeping it up.
Cheers Peter

Peter McNeil
Managing Director
Frontier Resources Ltd

Ph:  +61 8 9295 0388
Fx:  +61 8 9295 3480

Hi (name withheld)
It was intended as such, but I had a hard drive failure that has set me back and I’m traveling again today.
Hopefully Wed – it is an update on status and then drill results in another few days after I get a plan and location map, but Rob is out in bush so I’m not sure when really - sorry.
Regards Peter

Peter McNeil
Managing Director
Frontier Resources Ltd

Ph:  +61 8 9295 0388
Fx:  +61 8 9295 3480


----------



## mick2006

guys, like I said before, I will be sending Peter an email next week to try and verify the expected releases next month.

I wouldn't be expecting anything until August when we should be getting a flood of news, much like the run up to the release of the upgrade at Kodu.

Will let you guys know when I hear back from Peter.


----------



## motion

G'day guys, 

Just wanted to chew some fat over the share price and options.

Will the next ann bring stable support over the 20c mark so people can convert there options and make a profit, or will some people loose out and let them expire ?

I personal think if we get great results on  ELO this will happen. What are other peoles thoughts ? Are people holding FNTO here ? 

Thanks


----------



## Ken

Currrently free riding 44,400 shares in FNT and 25,000 FNTO.

I think it was very weak effort by the traders.

We may see some interest as FNT finished on a high today, but the volume wasn't enough for me to consider action will be hard.

ELO is not guaranteed money in the bank.  But the signs are good.

Still risk that ELO isn't up to expectations.

I am holding long.


----------



## Ken

To Clarify.

I have been in contact with the company and they were on holidays for 2 weeks.

So they should be back now.

There are delays getting ELO results in. They were hoping early august but it is going to be late august.

For people giving exact dates this is not possible as there are things that can occur. Hold ups etc. This is why in the last email mick got, the expected Kodu upgrade would around 19th.

Directors tend not to shoot them selves in the foot by making deadlines, sometimes they can't control everything.

Timing wise, if FNT is around the 16 to 17 cent mark come the middle of August.. Possibly the 15th I think this around the time to buy... if your looking at ELO being a big upgrade.... Untill then there is not harm in holding your cash in the bank or swing it around other wise. If you're a daytrader that is...

Untill then we will see the normal trading, with spikes, drops, etc...


----------



## skiper

Ken, thanks for your post, but remember there are only 11 trading days left before the 15th August, i can't help but think people will not wait until the 14/15 IMO.

Cheers


----------



## G-Zilla

Well I bought back into FNT on yesterdays down day and with all the increased chatter in this thread Im thinking I timed it right. As Ken mentioned I dont think there was enough volume today to really prove anything, hopefully things will keep building towards the ELO announcement over the next few weeks.


----------



## Ken

volume can tell more than price movement.  

Now i think its pretty obvious that it has gone up on big volume down on small volume....

I see we have had 1 day of reall big profit taking.  where it fell from 25 cents to 20 cents. other than the volume from 20 cents to 15.5 cents was small.

SO i think we can confirm it hasnt been a pump and dump stock. I am asking for another top 20 shareholders list to confirm ANZ nominees are holding.

For them to increase there stake to more than what they had at 12 cents is a real good sign in my opinion.

Its not a technical chart, but i have indicated the days where the action has occured. I did this with IGR with some success when it was 11 and 12 and 13 cents.

If FNT doesn't drop on big volume then i am comfortable holding.

A stock that rises on big volume goes down on small volume says 1 thing... the smart guys are holding.  i am very excited with the prospects and hope everyone makes a bucket load. i think tommmorow and the week after will tell the story. 

remember presentation in melbourne could create interest. 

good luck


----------



## flyboy77

Ken

Are you aware that the Bukuam results are due out *ANY DAY *now?

Are you aware that there are 5 or 6 holes from Kodu that are due out *ANY DAY *now?

Results from Elo and another resource upgrade from Kodu are some time away - granted.

But that is to miss the point.......


----------



## motion

flyboy77 said:


> Ken
> 
> Are you aware that the Bukuam results are due out *ANY DAY *now?
> 
> Are you aware that there are 5 or 6 holes from Kodu that are due out *ANY DAY *now?
> 
> Results from Elo and another resource upgrade from Kodu are some time away - granted.
> 
> But that is to miss the point.......




Hi flyboy, 

I was not aware there are results coming out in the next few days.. I thought the next ann was the Elo which is upto 6 weeks away. 

Where did you read about these results out in the next few days ?

Motion


----------



## flyboy77

(From an earlier post)

In the Bukuam announcement on the 19th June:

"Seven geochemically anomalous zones were evaluated in January and February this year via focused pitting, hand trenching and composite rock chip sampling, plus geological mapping. Soil, trench and rock chip samples were despatched to the laboratory by sea freight and were short shipped and ‘lost’ resulting in the long time frame between sample collection and reporting. *Assay results from these trenches and rocks are expected to be returned shortly and will be announced thereafter*."

Re Kodu, in the FNT release of 18 June, the following:

"*Assay results are awaited for 5 Frontier diamond core holes *(>1,607m), including 3 northeast sector strike and depth extension holes, plus KFD014 that is currently testing for ‘annulus’ mineralisation. These holes could all contribute substantial additional tonnage to the next revision of the Inferred Resource."

Either or both could have significant impact on SP. The volume that went through last Monday (~11M Shares) wasn't just little guys buying a few thousand bucks worth.....?


----------



## motion

Thanks flyboy77, 

I will look into this I do know there where some results on the 27/06/07 for the Kodu Epithermal  prospect. But maybe there is more to come... will do my research and double check this has not been ann.


----------



## JackC

Flyboy - agree that announcements are due sooner than some people seem to think but am confused about the 11m shares traded last monday as you stated. Do you mean Mon 2nd July? as volume has been flat at generally <1m according to my chart since the spike on the 2nd. Took this mornings early sell down as an oppotunity to top up again. Personally, I dont mind this one going down more as it just gives me the chance to buy in even cheaper!


----------



## doogie_goes_off

Sorry to take the limelight away from pending announcements but did anyone see 38,461 x 20c options were excersised in the latest Appendix 3B, why would you do that? why wouldn't you wait until it was >20c? Me-no-understand.


----------



## flyboy77

JackC said:


> Flyboy - agree that announcements are due sooner than some people seem to think but am confused about the 11m shares traded last monday as you stated. Do you mean Mon 2nd July? as volume has been flat at generally <1m according to my chart since the spike on the 2nd. Took this mornings early sell down as an oppotunity to top up again. Personally, I dont mind this one going down more as it just gives me the chance to buy in even cheaper!




Sorry, the reference to the 11m shares was from the earlier post I made a few weeks back.......not sure about the dates...........


----------



## flyboy77

motion said:


> Thanks flyboy77,
> 
> I will look into this I do know there where some results on the 27/06/07 for the Kodu Epithermal  prospect. But maybe there is more to come... will do my research and double check this has not been ann.




The release on the 27th was to do with preliminary results to the SW of the main Kodu deposit not the 5 drill holes yet to be released.....


----------



## motion

flyboy77 said:


> The release on the 27th was to do with preliminary results to the SW of the main Kodu deposit not the 5 drill holes yet to be released.....




flyboy77,

Yes you are correct...I have just finsihed going through the operations history... Well great pickup thanks for the wake up call... I'm still holding but might need to top up.....


----------



## Ken

Held up well considering the market conditiions.

Low volume...

Just bubbled around...

16 cents could be top up point. 15.5 cents might be hard to get hit.


----------



## gregcourageous

Is anyone else seeing N! in comsec, but no news showing? Looks like we are in a trading halt... Fingers crossed!


----------



## bigt

450m of mineralisation, 0.37% copper equiv. Crikey Kodu is looking good. Elo...well another company maker potentially.


----------



## JackC

Greg - It is showing on ASX. Good news regarding latest holes drilled. Hope this is the kickstart needed...


----------



## prawn_86

very low grade. 

can someone out there with more geology knowledge say if such a low grade would be viable at such depth? just curious really as they wont be mining for years anyway.

not the best time to release an announcement, but you get that.

I hold.


----------



## Ken

WOW

Hits 17 cents on a $22.16 trade.. we are moving... lol


Where are the Geo geniuses?

I dont know how to read these reports.... 

Cant be significant...  otherwise it would have gone by now...


----------



## UPKA

the ann is nothing significant, js showing that the mineralisation does extend to more than 450m. bt then we dunno the grade yet, could be very low im guessing, the jump in price without huge volume doesnt mean much, im not entering tilll mid Aug, or till the market stablises.


----------



## chicken8

i saw a section of the announcement that made me take notice

"Very strong molybdenum occurs at the base of hole KFD011, averaging 910ppm
over the last 3.2m. This is 12.5 times the deposit average for molybdenum."

i understands its copper we want. but is this of any significance?


----------



## UPKA

chicken8 said:


> i saw a section of the announcement that made me take notice
> 
> "Very strong molybdenum occurs at the base of hole KFD011, averaging 910ppm
> over the last 3.2m. This is 12.5 times the deposit average for molybdenum."
> 
> i understands its copper we want. but is this of any significance?




even at 910ppm, its still an average grade Moly (1500 - 2000+ ppm is considered good looking at MOL and QOL's finds). afterall its js a by product from their copper production. so no significance.


----------



## Pommiegranite

UPKA said:


> even at 910ppm, its still an average grade Moly (1500 - 2000+ ppm is considered good looking at MOL and QOL's finds). afterall its js a by product from their copper production. so no significance.




To be honest, I was also pretty disappointed. I will not be buying until we're closer to ELO results.


----------



## flyboy77

*Drilling has started at Andewa! (Wow)*

Drill evaluation of the Komsen epithermal gold Prospect, located in the exciting
Andewa gold Project, commenced July 28th 2007 with the Company’s drilling rig.

*Fifty two diamond core holes (about 3,800m) are planned to systematically test an initial 260m strike length of the vein system on 20m spaced fences down to a depth of about 110m *(subject to change due to results and the vagaries of the veins’ orientation).

 The planned fence spacing/inclinations of the holes should enable the estimation of Indicated and Inferred Resources at Komsen (subject to good results), following the completion of the drilling program.

 Further drilling is likely with the return of encouraging assay results.
 Frontier intend to cut a bulldozer track to Komsen and then undertake a major regional bulldozer trenching program (commencing in mid-September) to locate and define additional gold targets for drill testing.

 This highly prospective extinct stratovolcano/caldera (approx. 9km wide, eroded, breached to the NW) has widespread and substantial hydrothermal alteration of the multiphase, calc-alkaline rocks contained within a 7,000m x 2,500m NW trending fracture/ structural zone.

 There are five known high stratigraphic level, undrilled prospects requiring substantial evaluation and many additional areas of interest.

 Results have documented a >1,000m long vein system at the Komsen Prospect with higher grade veins and possible lower grade bulk mineable targets. Possible extensions to the vein system appear to be an additional 1,000m long in total.

 Gold / arsenic anomalous soil geochemistry covers an embayed triangular shaped area of approx. 18km ². *Assays include trenches to 3m of 14.26 g/t gold, 15.6m of 5.12 g/t gold, 5m of 8.61 g/t + 5.9m of 3.86 g/t gold + 5.1m of 3.27 g/t gold, 9m of 6.80 g/t gold and 9m of 6.06 g/t gold and outcrop rock to 58.4 g/t gold, often with high silver +/- lead / zinc.*

* The large overall size of the Andewa mineralised system reflects the highly significant prospectivity for the discovery of a major gold deposit.*

 It is Frontier’s intent to fast track evaluation of the Andewa Prospects with the view to defining higher grade vat leaching targets for possible development in the nearer term.


----------



## JackC

Another announcement out - Drilling Commences at Andewa Gold Project PNG
Hopefully this is the start of the expected increase of announcements through August & beyond...


----------



## arkady

Thanks Flyboy. Things are looking very promising this month for FNT. These guys never seem to rest which is great.


----------



## Sean K

On the surface looks like a very prospective project. They've got a few progressing well now. I'm surprised the sp has come off so much. Was more than the healthy consolidation I would have expected. Looks like 15.5-16 should be good support here. Hopefully the overall market holds up to allow this to continue on an upward path instead of sliding back to that sideways drama.


----------



## flyboy77

Let me put it this way.....

You don't instigate this kind of drilling program

"Fifty two diamond core holes (about 3,800m) are planned to systematically test an initial 260m strike length of the vein system on 20m spaced fences down to a depth of about 110m ...."

on a wing and a prayer!


----------



## flyboy77

*Bukuam*

From the just released Quarterly Report:

"Trench and rock chip sample results have now been received and will be
reported when compiled."


----------



## gregcourageous

ouuccchhhhhhh! FNT is getting absolutely slammed today. Better hope those results start flowing or we will be back to the 13 cent mark where we started soon. Not cool!


----------



## bigt

Its really quite amazing that this may occur, given the great results and increased potential from FNT..so much  more to come over the next few months. But check out that trading recently, so many cross trades (almost all of the trades in the last hour have been XT), buy/sell depth all over the place..makes an interesting albeit stressful ride. I personally think bargain buying at these prices, though in this market, jitters prevail.


----------



## JackC

Yes - very strange!? The last order to go through was for around 200k shares at 16c, this despite the previous trade at 14c. Am I missing something or does it appear that someone is trying to hold up the sp for some reason. A bit like when the sp was at around 13c before the JORC upgrade & everyone was talking of price capping. Is this the reverse of that process?


----------



## Ken

It is very hard to stop selling, when people have to sell for various reasons and when the market turns south people sell everything...

Its much easier to stop a share from going up than it is from going down.

If you are a trader you would not be holding FNT right now as the volumes have been low, and the trend is down.

If you're an investor FNT is the perfect time to buy, or considering accumulation.

It all depends on your strategy and tolerance for risk.

FNT is a long term hold for me. I am letting profits run, and by doing this giving myself the best chance with FNT.  

Everyone had their chance to sell above 20 cents... if you didn't sell, and were looking to sell for 30 cents then that was probly driven by greed.

The story for FNT hasn't changed, they need production. At 2 cents, 10 cents, 15 cents, 25 cents, it is not going to matter.  A copper producing FNT will be a multi bagger. 

This may take 3-5 years.

I'd imagine your OXR, and ZFX had there tuff times in the beginning, as people made money off good news, lack of news, etc.

Not comparing the companies, but at this end of the market it is for quick profits, or sit and forget....

You either believe or you dont. Share price means nothing right now.


----------



## INORE

Just a PNG article I came across....i dont think theres any new news in it from there announcements....

http://www.thenational.com.pg/080107/business2.htm


----------



## prawn_86

well its back down to 13c which is where i first bought in. I think it is more to do with market sentiment than anything else.

i am free holding my parcel long term so it doesnt really bother me, although it will take a big announcement to move it above 20c again especially the way the market is at the moment.

im sitting on a loss with the oppies and am hoping that this week is the end of the correction so FNTO can get back in the money, especially with the expiry date so soon!


----------



## dj_420

Ken said:


> The story for FNT hasn't changed, they need production. At 2 cents, 10 cents, 15 cents, 25 cents, it is not going to matter.  A copper producing FNT will be a multi bagger.
> 
> This may take 3-5 years.
> 
> I'd imagine your OXR, and ZFX had there tuff times in the beginning, as people made money off good news, lack of news, etc.




remember the copper price is going to need to hold up for those 3-5 years to maintain a financially viable project.

thats where a lot of explorers can fall through the cracks IMO, it can take so long to get a resource defined then get finance then build processing plants etc. this 3-5 year timeframe would be a minimum IMO.

speculative stocks will also get hit hardest when market drops, a lot of hot money comes out and has put it right back to square one.

disc - i no longer hold this stock, sold around 20 cent region. IMO i saw this one as a good short term play. i was not interested in investing in a spec miner for a long term investment.

good luck to longs, i watch with interest, if copper price holds up FNT would still be good short term play after market has finished correcting itself.


----------



## Ken

Hmm.

I think those who still hold got played.

The volume over a month was gradual but enough for people with large stakes to get out slowly enough whilst some people were still bullish on FNT.

I sold out at 24.5 cents and 25 cents and put some profits back in at 18.5 cents...  the chart looks real ugly... very similar to the false starts it has had in the past.

I have requested another top 20 shareholders list. Depending on the changes it will determine whether I still hold.

If the Mc Neils have bailed which I doubt they have... it may be worth re-evaluating.

Its easy to say going long... I dont see people falling for the same trick with the excitement from the last announcement.

What happened a few months back was pretty special.. gaining close to 100% in a week....

I took profits then, but re-invested...

Something to learn from..... as far as pump and dumps go.
We are back where we started but probly with more of an understanding of the company.

Is now the time to be investing in species...

For the Brave probably.... 

I do remember when NXS fell from $1.40 to 80 cents.....  along with all the other speccies falling off.... but they rebounded quickly... this selll off has seen a number of speccies lose ground that has taken months to build....

SRZ
FNT
FWL to name a few.


----------



## Boyou

Ken, I sense a bit of the old Doom and Gloom here ...


  Quote;-   Hmm
I think those who still hold got played.

The volume over a month was gradual but enough for people with large stakes to get out slowly enough whilst some people were still bullish on FNT.Unquote;-


Quite understandable,really ,but try to remember the reasons why you bought in the first place and why you returned after taking profits.I bought in at a few stages on the way up.Holding on to a small loss...

And I have taken some more on the way down! I know the opportunists are out there..but they won't rule the world ..Keep the faith in your judgement

Cheers


----------



## mick2006

for those still keeping an eye on FNT I finally sent the email off to Peter today.  Will let you guys know when he gets back to me with some more concrete details.


Hello Peter, 

Hope you have been keeping well, I was wondering if you would be able to answer a few more questions for the boys on the share forums many are still long term holders and are still very interested to hear what FNT is currently up to.



1. How are thing progressing at ELO, when are you likely to be in a position to release the first results to the market?


2. Is it still the intention to release an updated resource upgrade for Kodu in August?


3. Has the company been in the field sampling during the ongoing drilling campaign?


4. During the European Roadshow did FNT manage to attract any Institutional interest?


5. Is the company still considering a listing on the Toronto Stock Exchange?


6. Are the grades at Kodu high enough to start a stand alone development at this stage?


7. Has the company had any approaches in regards a JV on the development at Kodu? 

8. How are things progressing at Bukuam/Andewa?

Regards

Michael and the members of Australian Stock Forums



Hi Michael

Will take me a few days this. A German group want an interview with many similar questions so when I get that done Ill see about combining your questions and do altogether.

Basically things are fine, but not inspirational unfortunately.

I went to Andewa last week and the structure is very cohesive and continuous over the middle section where we are drilling, which is good (I had never been there so I didn’t really know). Silicified zones have been intersected in the hole 1 drilling at Andewa as targeted, so it is just a matter of the gold grade actually contained in them. 
regards Peter


----------



## Boyou

Will be very keen to see his answers. Hopefully positive news will help to dispel the dark mood around at the moment.

Thanks, Mick for chasing it up!


----------



## Ken

I got another top 20 share holders list and not much has changed.

A few have increased their stake a few have decrease their stake.

ANZ the top share holders increased by a couple of hundred thousands.

The mcneils unchanged.

Citi group now own 1 million shares again.

I suspect there are a lot of shareholders with around 500-600k shares in FNT.

A lot are sitting just outside the top 20 because this is where most of the movement has been in the top 20 share holders I have received the last 3 times.

MC Neils are unchanged which is positive.

I suspect a lot of the Custody holders like HSBC NAB, and CITIGROUP are just playing the stock.

The options and the volume there is probably important... because that has been low...and at 2.6 cents for the options now... is it worth holding at least a few???


----------



## samfisher18

hey guys 

just regarding the recent reply by peter mcneil he said 







> Basically things are fine, but not inspirational unfortunately




Is he referring to the delays at elo in that statement or is it something else ?

I hold and actually am planning to buy more as long as that statement wasnt referring to elo results or something.


----------



## jtb

Boyou said:


> Will be very keen to see his answers. Hopefully positive news will help to dispel the dark mood around at the moment.
> 
> Thanks, Mick for chasing it up!




Yeah a bit grim around here atm

I grabbed some FNTO'S the other day, as a lot can happen in the next three months (good and bad) and the heads look a bit unloved to put it politely. i'd be very surprised to see the company let all that conversion dough go wanting

Appears to be very little downside from here.


----------



## Boyou

Anyone have news on FNT?

Have not traded yet...maybe in trading holt! 

Can't see anyannouncements on ASX yet.What's up Doc?


----------



## Boyou

Perhaps I jumped the gun a bit, but it was not showing anything on Etrade for 20 mins of market open.

Put it down to inexperience and a wee bit of nervousness!


----------



## surfingman

There is a low demand for FNT at the moment, hopefully some good news comes for holders soon. I will look to buy back in the future, although I am concerned about Peter Mcneils comments.

1/ Basically things are fine, but not inspirational unfortunately

He seems to be straight up and down guy he says when good things are coming so maybe lower grades than expected for Elo, we will have to wait and see.

There is some great potential with Andewa but just drilling presently so at least 6 - 8 weeks away to results.

Will be good to hear about your reply to the email mick.


----------



## Ken

September are the date fors the kodu and Elo resource update.

I guess if you're going long on FNT theres another opportunity to buy at 12 cents.

Who would have thought??


The market may stablise a little by then.

You'd hope FNT stays above 12 cents, and goes side ways untill then...

Some people sitting on some big losses I would have thought.


I am holding profits, but they have somewhat diminished.


----------



## jtb

Looks like ELO info a week.

Best of luck 

http://aspect.comsec.com.au/asxdata/20070814/pdf/00748275.pdf


----------



## bigt

Well what a over-reaction! I'm encouraged by the news so far on the gold and copper prospects...results due next week for Elo..bring it on I say. Just snapped up a few more.


----------



## YELNATS

bigt said:


> Well what a over-reaction! I'm encouraged by the news so far on the gold and copper prospects...results due next week for Elo..bring it on I say. Just snapped up a few more.




From FNT's ann today 
Quote The now former PNG Minister for Mining recently refused to grant the Company's 8 Papua New Guinea Exploration Licence Applications. No reasons were given.
o The applications have been re-lodged/applied for and legal clarification sought.
.....
o Frontier has always regarded these ELAs as secondary future potential (referred to as ‘Blue Sky’) but nonetheless is disappointed by the Minister’s decision.Unquote

Always difficult and unpredictable doing business in 3rd world countries. Sometimes a little "oil" needs to be judiciously applied to the wheels of industry, if you catch my drift.

regards yn.


----------



## UPKA

YELNATS said:


> From FNT's ann today
> Quote The now former PNG Minister for Mining recently refused to grant the Company's 8 Papua New Guinea Exploration Licence Applications. No reasons were given.
> o The applications have been re-lodged/applied for and legal clarification sought.
> .....
> o Frontier has always regarded these ELAs as secondary future potential (referred to as ‘Blue Sky’) but nonetheless is disappointed by the Minister’s decision.Unquote
> 
> Always difficult and unpredictable doing business in 3rd world countries. Sometimes a little "oil" needs to be judiciously applied to the wheels of industry, if you catch my drift.
> 
> regards yn.





hahah Yelnats, does it remind u of AGY? bt again that was the former minister, so i assume that they have a new minister in place, so its another story now. 

"It intersected variably mineralised porphyries and intrusives over its *entire length* and results are expected to be returned / announced in about a week."

thats about 370m, could be significant if the grade is good, but again its only the first drill hole. I need u guys to cross ur fingers n toes with me!


----------



## INORE

Well I hope that FNT doesnt get driven down even more on a poor drill result due next week as it is only the results for ONE hole....I'm surprised FNT release these results one hole at a time as it must destabilised the SP and have an effect on how people buy and sell FNT on a hole by hole basis.


----------



## YELNATS

UPKA said:


> hahah Yelnats, does it remind u of AGY? bt again that was the former minister, so i assume that they have a new minister in place, so its another story now.
> 
> "It intersected variably mineralised porphyries and intrusives over its *entire length* and results are expected to be returned / announced in about a week."
> 
> thats about 370m, could be significant if the grade is good, but again its only the first drill hole. I need u guys to cross ur fingers n toes with me!




Indeed it does!!! I didn't want to mention AGY, as they've been kicked enough while they're down in recent months. I've got everything crossed for good results for FNT.


----------



## Ken

Options at 1 cent...

Sold down on low volume

So the holders of the options arent panacking yet!

As its been very small trades that have driven it to this level..

Buying options at 1 cent, what are the odds for FNTO holders...

I think pretty slim...

How many stocks can give 500% + gains.... if fnto options are to expire that will be the return....

Not looking great in current market conditions. Not what you want.


----------



## Ken

I think this is a ploy by the company to drag the share price lower.

Mt Bini (Kodu and Elo Prospects) Andewa and Likuruanga granted. There is no change to the Exploration Licences. This has no bearing on Elo.

The ELA’s (Exploration Applications) were not granted. Then company is not allowed to do any work on ELA’s prior to granting. They have been considered ‘Blue Sky’ tenements – only ever applications

The ELA’s have been reapplied for and a legal opinion sort.


----------



## surfingman

Ken said:


> I think this is a ploy by the company to drag the share price lower.




Why would it be in the interest for the company to drag the share price lower? A share buy back maybe other than that, not too sure.

The FNTO's are getting smashed last trade .01


----------



## chicken8

surfingman said:


> Why would it be in the interest for the company to drag the share price lower? A share buy back maybe other than that, not too sure.
> 
> The FNTO's are getting smashed last trade .01




i guess a top 20 shareholders listing will be able to tell you if there was a reason behind this announcement


----------



## surfingman

chicken8 said:


> i guess a top 20 shareholders listing will be able to tell you if there was a reason behind this announcement




So you are saying the top 20 holders are wanting to take a larger stake, so drop the price and allow them to buy up?


----------



## UPKA

calm down guys, the company has the duty of disclosure to its shareholders. i mean its a progress report, and reaffirms the date of the Elo result. although its only 1 hole, bt if we get a good grade on this hole, it'll boost the holders confidence, plus generate interests on future drillings at Elo.


----------



## chicken8

surfingman said:


> So you are saying the top 20 holders are wanting to take a larger stake, so drop the price and allow them to buy up?




i'm just saying that IF there was another agenda behind the extra news we received in this announcement then the top 20 shareholders list will show us


----------



## birdmanz

Ken said:


> Options at 1 cent...
> 
> How many stocks can give 500% + gains.... if fnto options are to expire that will be the return....




Ken...what do you mean by this statement??
Thanks
G


----------



## surfingman

UPKA said:


> calm down guys, the company has the duty of disclosure to its shareholders. i mean its a progress report, and reaffirms the date of the Elo result. although its only 1 hole, bt if we get a good grade on this hole, it'll boost the holders confidence, plus generate interests on future drillings at Elo.




I wasn't meaning to sound angry, just questioning the reasoning for the statement of wanting to lower the share price or how it would relate to the Top 20 list.

Birdman,
If the 1 cent options "expire out of the money" which is less then 20 cents for the heads in November, they are worthless. Or if they finish in the money or say 25 cents for the heads the options would return around 500% if you buy at 1cent.


----------



## Ken

Yep surfing man thats what I am getting at.

But in the current market conditions its not going to happen.

The stock is in limbo at the moment. Only investors with a 2 year view would be buying.


----------



## kgee

Yep its a bit of a downer from the charts I was hoping for support at .125, what do you do? Thats life in the fast lane for ya... Really want to see Peters reply to Micks letter...and at least Peters taking the ride with us.....
has anyone did the latest insitu value?its bad when banging your head takes away some of the pain


----------



## skiper

Guys/Gals, spoke with Peter at length yesterday. The results from surface sampling will be made available in about 3 weeks or so, so I am confident with the options being converted at a reasonable price and will continue to hold. Buy when the rest of the market is selling IMO, especially the options at 1c. 

Peter paid between 9c and 10c for most of his options.

Cheers


----------



## Mousie

skiper said:


> Peter paid between 9c and 10c for most of his options.
> 
> Cheers




Hey skiper (rubbing eyes) you sure about that?? Not shares? Any info about the amount of oppies? Can't remember when that was - prob 2 Julys ago when they were accused of aping CDU's announcement?


----------



## Nyden

I was wondering if anyone had any experience with regards to scenarios such as this; a correction within a few months of an option expiry date?

Would the upcoming announcements be enough to push the SP to .20+?

I don't hold options myself, don't quite like the idea of the black & white situation that they are - expire profitable, or worthless.

However, I do hold ordinary shares; and have taken a rather harsh beating as of late! I guess I am looking for other opinions here, & what others have done; I personally intend to ride this out, & hope for the best.

What price did most of you guys buy in? Come on, make me feel better by sharing the loss


----------



## UPKA

Nyden said:


> I was wondering if anyone had any experience with regards to scenarios such as this; a correction within a few months of an option expiry date?
> 
> Would the upcoming announcements be enough to push the SP to .20+?
> 
> I don't hold options myself, don't quite like the idea of the black & white situation that they are - expire profitable, or worthless.
> 
> However, I do hold ordinary shares; and have taken a rather harsh beating as of late! I guess I am looking for other opinions here, & what others have done; I personally intend to ride this out, & hope for the best.
> 
> What price did most of you guys buy in? Come on, make me feel better by sharing the loss




this is part of teh game when buy spec stocks, when the market goes down it'll get hit the hardest, bt then the return could be great if the right annoucement comes out. so before you bought into such stock you need to value the risk against the probability of return. im sure that alot of ppl r suffering these few weeks, have a read few other thread on XAO analysis, things could be worse in the coming month.


----------



## Nyden

UPKA said:


> this is part of teh game when buy spec stocks, when the market goes down it'll get hit the hardest, bt then the return could be great if the right annoucement comes out. so before you bought into such stock you need to value the risk against the probability of return. im sure that alot of ppl r suffering these few weeks, have a read few other thread on XAO analysis, things could be worse in the coming month.




Well aware of all that, I just wasn't anticipating such a correction; or I obviously would have waited on buying in : Then again, my blue chips aren't exactly fairing the storm with grace either.


----------



## allaboutprofits

There are indeed a few of us suffering at the moment, I myself bought in at .165, then again at .125 and then again on todays opening at .10 ... and now have a  decent parcel of FNT units in my portfolio. I'm still on the fence whether to go long, or to wait till the ELO/Andrewa/Kudo results are released and sell out, which I feel may push the share price to a respectable level.

To me both prospects are looking good... I'm not too greedy and I'm sure I'll be satisified either way, just a matter of waiting it out without panicking...


----------



## nioka

Nyden said:


> I was wondering if anyone had any experience with regards to scenarios such as this; a correction within a few months of an option expiry date?
> 
> Would the upcoming announcements be enough to push the SP to .20+?
> 
> I don't hold options myself, don't quite like the idea of the black & white situation that they are - expire profitable, or worthless.
> 
> However, I do hold ordinary shares; and have taken a rather harsh beating as of late! I guess I am looking for other opinions here, & what others have done; I personally intend to ride this out, & hope for the best.
> 
> What price did most of you guys buy in? Come on, make me feel better by sharing the loss




Options are now a gamble and in my opinion are not a good one. The price says that. However I sold my opies in YML a week too soon thinking the same. I bought Fnt at 13c witha view to sell at 26c and almost made it. I still hold as I think I will eventually get my 26c. You usually only lose if you sell, not always the case, and if you are happy that they are on to a good result with their prospecting then you hold. Time isn't on the side of the options.


----------



## Nyden

nioka said:


> Options are now a gamble and in my opinion are not a good one. The price says that. However I sold my opies in YML a week too soon thinking the same. I bought Fnt at 13c witha view to sell at 26c and almost made it. I still hold as I think I will eventually get my 26c. You usually only lose if you sell, not always the case, and if you are happy that they are on to a good result with their prospecting then you hold. Time isn't on the side of the options.




Absolutely, that's my reasoning for not touching the options - might as well lay down a couple of grand on the roulette table.

Well, my average buy-in was roughly 17-18c, so I'm really feeling the heat here at about a 50% loss, it certainly is difficult not to panic, and it is tempting to top up with more at this price - hasn't been this low all year! But, I'm in with enough on FNT at the moment to risk more.

I guess that feeling of panic is the very sentiment though that's doing all of this to the market - the mad rush to sell


----------



## nioka

Nyden said:


> I guess that feeling of panic is the very sentiment though that's doing all of this to the market - the mad rush to sell




There certainly is a mad rush to sell and this is the problem with all stocks. There is mob panic and many are being trampled in the rush to the fire exit. I'll watch the rush but I wont be in it and I hope to pick up some of the dust as it settles. Nothing I have is for sale at todays prices.


----------



## JackC

I managed to sell for a good profit when it hit the 25c mark, but am now sitting on equal losses after ploughing in at 17, 16, 15.5, 14.5 & 13. I dare not buy any more, although it is very tempting. I dont intend to sell for a loss & will hopefully learn from this experience.


----------



## Mazrox

I bought FNTO at 3c but knew it was a bit of a gamble, so only bought 100k shares ($3000). Mainly bought as a bit of insurance in case the price of the heads kept going up, and sold my FNT for a nice profit at 23.5 after buying in at 14c. (I made more than the $3000 from that trade, so I'm ahead overall, even if the options lapse). Was just about to get back in when the market imploded, so I was lucky.

Gotta say, I'm happy to sit it out for a bit. I don't know enough yet to have much confidence in my decision-making in the current climate. I will watch and learn. Am hanging on to other long termers for the moment though. My gut feeling is that long-term, fundamentally undervalued companies are still worth investing in. It's just a pity that FNTO has such a short shelf-life.

Maz


----------



## Ken

at some point u have to take it all off the table and just re-assess i think.

this is the biggest sell off i have experienced since watching the market.

and i am looking at the unknown.

i think i have gone from a port folio of 64 grand to 52 grand in a very short time, it could go to 30-40 grand if i stick in it.

i have decided to cop it on the chin, and learn from my mistakes.

FNT might be a good long term hold. but along with every other stock on the market. they have been smashed. so why not take a break, and not fight the trend.


chances are that might be able to get back into FNT in 2 months once the dust settles for a lower price.


who knows... we dont. you dont...

so reduce risk.  cant make profits with no cash to invest.

market is in limbo. will take a while to recover i suspect.


----------



## quarky

i bought a whole heap of FNT @ 18.5C about 2 months ago.
now, it's 0.09 and i'm losing 5 figures (ie over $15k)
hard-earned cash. 

the market has lost 700points in the last 6weeks, and i don't know whether to wait 2years or 3years now for this stock to break even.

bah.


----------



## gilbertw

I bought in at 13.5c and sold for 23.5 cents a while back. Then I bought in again at 16.5 cents, now its nearly halved. I'm very surpised at the volitility of the ASX, especially today with $43 billion wiped off the ASX200. I think people are panickiing and selling out of fear. If you believe in this stock, hold it, time rewards those who wait. I'm holding until she rises again, 18 - 20 cent range would be nice. I'd even go so far as to say that I think FNT is now undervalued.


----------



## skiper

quarky said:


> i bought a whole heap of FNT @ 18.5C about 2 months ago.
> now, it's 0.09 and i'm losing 5 figures (ie over $15k)
> hard-earned cash.
> 
> the market has lost 700points in the last 6weeks, and i don't know whether to wait 2years or 3years now for this stock to break even.
> 
> bah.




Quarky, just to make you feel better, i purchased 2 million oppies at 4c and they are now worth 1c, at least you can always offload if need be, unlike the oppies


----------



## MegaV

Hey guys. The market downturn hurt everyone. But I dont htink itll take 2-3 years to brek even. Once the volatility is gone, the resource stocks will go up. A lot of good resoruce stocks have been loosing value despite good news coming out. Im just going to hold. In about 2 months time, everything will be back to normal (hopefully)


----------



## quarky

That probably means, it's worth buying in now 'in doom'...but i don't want to know how long it'll take to 'bloom'.
It's screwed up my plans : and financial noose got tighter.


----------



## gregcourageous

up almost 20% today, nearly 30% at one point... 
With the announcement due any day now (possibly tomorrow) for Elo hole EFD001 maybe we are seeing insiders buying up?


----------



## AussiePaul72

gregcourageous said:


> up almost 20% today, nearly 30% at one point...
> With the announcement due any day now (possibly tomorrow) for Elo hole EFD001 maybe we are seeing insiders buying up?




Exactly what was going through my mind aswell Greg! This may be an indication on ELO results .... especially when FNT has been quiet for a while now.

Then again you never know .... SP movements have been quite confusing lately!! It was a very good day in general aswell.

I'm still in this one so i'm hoping its the former reason where something good is just about to be released


----------



## jtb

Ann' out, looks good .........................................

http://aspect.comsec.com.au/asxdata/20070821/pdf/00750448.pdf


----------



## Sean K

jtb said:


> Ann' out, looks good .........................................
> 
> http://aspect.comsec.com.au/asxdata/20070821/pdf/00750448.pdf



I agree. Still open all over the place, and the grades are still good at teminated depth. Shame it's not in QLD 10k from Mt Isa...


----------



## Nyden

Anyone with greater geo knowledge care to summarise the points made in the ann? Hope it moves the SP upward.


----------



## nioka

Nyden said:


> Anyone with greater geo knowledge care to summarise the points made in the ann? Hope it moves the SP upward.




It is a pity this result hadn't come out when the SP was 25c but better late than never. It looks like it will be a slow climb back to profitability. My average price is13.3c so I hope to get out of the red at least with this announcement.


----------



## chicken8

my average is 14.1c

i don't think anyone cares about this ann apart from the current holders

people are not going to buy on this ann. they're all waiting for elo. 

lets hope that as the market picks up in the afternoon it'll take fnt with it


----------



## Nyden

chicken8 said:


> my average is 14.1c
> 
> i don't think anyone cares about this ann apart from the current holders
> 
> people are not going to buy on this ann. they're all waiting for elo.
> 
> lets hope that as the market picks up in the afternoon it'll take fnt with it




Do you know when that is? I thought it was this week, & Andewa mid September....

Bah, 100 char limit


----------



## chicken8

theres a drill result from 1 hole to be reported on this week

its due today or tomorrow but i suspect it will be delayed till thursday afternoon

hopefully its going to be a good grade so that theres going to be alot of spec buys on FNT due to the prospect of a high grade discovery at Elo


----------



## Nyden

chicken8 said:


> theres a drill result from 1 hole to be reported on this week
> 
> its due today or tomorrow but i suspect it will be delayed till thursday afternoon
> 
> hopefully its going to be a good grade so that theres going to be alot of spec buys on FNT due to the prospect of a high grade discovery at Elo




Aye, thought so. Well, unfortunately my average buy-in was .18, my initial purchase was 12.5, but; I picked up a lot along the way. So, guess it's a fair wait for me to get back into the green :

I guess this announcement will at least help to build some positive sentiment again, & hopefully keep the price stable for a day or 2


----------



## golfmos123

Thanks all on the recent news.  My average is around 15 so I'm also waiting on Elo results.  This ann can't hurt that's for sure.  Still can't figure out how long to hold on this one, but also won't be in the black for a little while anyway so have time to ponder...

Anyone want to have a stab at a price in 6mths time, 12 mths time......


----------



## mobcat

Hi guys don't be to surprised if reward comes to the loyal on this one it,s been a bumpy ride but it sure sorts the **** from the clay when it comes to investors Patience doesn't come easy in times like this with the paper profits fluctuating like a feisty womans moods i feel FNT will stabalise now and then run hard on ELO with some very impresive early drill results  cant wait for the news .
I am off to PNG next week so should be able to bring back some local goss and some good memories of the huge fish i am going to catch  scored a few more oppies today couldnt help my self i think iam addicted to them


----------



## kgee

Hey has anyone put in any thought to the next Kodu upgrade? I'm not sure what all the last report means ie.
1. how many holes are to be added to the last model and 
2. wether because 21 of the 25 holes drilled ended in mineralisation, that this information was somehow going to be intergrated into the next report as well?

Anyway the last hole was the best so far ( if I'm reading this correctly) and if you divide 200mil tonne by 25 holes you get an inferred resource of approx 8 million tonnes per hole...so is it just the one hole to be added? because this doesn't seem to be much of a % increase

On the other hand if theyr'e able to infer extra resources from the fact that 21 holes ended in mineralisation then this might mean somthing- or were they saying we know theres more but won't be able to add this to our indicated and inferred resource model untill futher drilling is done?

Anyway lots of work on at the moment will try and spend a bit of time in the weekend looking at it


----------



## prawn_86

i have to admit im kinda getting a bit nervous about the oppies. 

i know that they have a lot of ann's yet to be released but they seem to be fairly out of favour at the moment, and market conditions certainly dont help.

oh well, always new there was a risk in the options with expiry so close, i'll just have to sit it out and see what they can come up with.


PS - has anyone heard back from peter mcneil?


----------



## PBH

Ultimately I think this stock faces the same dilemma as MGO (albeit on a somewhat smaller scale), ie; what enormous amount of capital will these guys have to raise in order to get something that even looks like a mining operation going? (once all the feasability studies etc. are completed which in itself could take donkeys years). 
MGO came up with a figure and investors didn't take to it very kindly, to say the least. You have to wonder whether the same would apply in this instance, PROVIDED the feasability report proves to be favourable in the first place...
Of course, Kodu's convenient geographical location does work in it's favour, so from a practability point of view it would be far more workable than MGO's Yandera project, but I think the capital required will be VERY significant nonetheless. 
Not to mention the added cloud on the horizon of having the Australian Government oppose the project, for imo pretty much inexplicable reasons.. 

Anyway, not trying to talk the stock down or anything.... just a sceptical point of view. Opposing views more than welcome.......


----------



## Nyden

Weren't the first of Elo results to be announced this week? 

Glad SP rose today at least, ..........


----------



## allaboutprofits

Dunno about you guyz,... but I've still been waiting for the reply email from peter mcneil ... There were some very good questions asked and I'm hoping for some word back concerning those questions... If anyone has the reply to Micks email, please post...


----------



## JackC

Just wondering if anyone was going to attend the seminar in Melbourne next Saturday. I hope to be there, but can't be sure if i'll make it so would appreciate any comments from anyone that does attend. Cheers.

It is a FREE seminar and is called the "Investor Briefing" to be held at the Marriot Hotel in Melbourne AND includes a complimentary luncheon with the company executives. Starts at 8.30am Saturday September 1st.

Tel: 1300 738 184 Fax: 1300 738 185 Email: events@amec.org.au

These are the eight (8) companies doing presentations (and questions) for about half an hour or so each:

  Impact Minerals Limited (ASX: IPT)
  Frontier Resources Limited (ASX: FNT)
  Reed Resources Limited (ASX: RDR)
  Australasian Resources Limited (ASX: ARH)
  Mintails Limited (ASX: MLI)
  Terrain Minerals Limited (ASX: TMX)
  Wildhorse Energy Limited (ASX: WHE)
  Azure Minerals Limited (ASX: AZS)


----------



## rico01

Ann out for FNT  says Kodu deposit is widening at depth in the latest hole and is being compared to the the Batu Hijau deposit which opens up more at depth according to the ann.Does  Anybody know if the Batu Hijau deposit is profitable or being mined


----------



## rico01

Batu Hijau is a mine started by newmont in indonesia in 1999 



Bata Hijau is a major gold-rich porphyry copper deposit typical of the islands of southeast Asia. These gold-rich porphyries are overwhelmingly hosted by composite stocks of diorite to quartz-diorite and, to a much lesser degree, more felsic compositions such as tonalite and monzogranite. The deposits tend to be characterised by a strong correlation between the distribution of copper sulphides (chalcopyrite and bornite) and gold as the native metal in addition to having a notably higher magnetite content. Gold typically occurs as minute (<10-15 micron) inclusions in the copper sulphides.
[FROM Mining tecnology.com]

This could be a company maker if it is as good as the Batu Hijau deposit IMHO


----------



## mobcat

And the good news starts to roll out Kodu being compared to Baju WOW  sit on this one.........Back up the Baju statement FNT with some drilling numbers and FNT could go to the moon in a hurry 

Elo results soon things are looking like they should for FNT Guys a swing in sentiement on ELO and game on back to blue skys IMO september is FNT,s month just watch the plan come together for the McNeills


----------



## prawn_86

i wonder how similar it actually is to Bata.

im not complaining as im a holder but they definetly know how to work a media statement


----------



## Bull121

I wonder why the share price and volume hasn't really responded to the last couple of announcements..

Bad time for them or just not that influential?

Hope the next one gets some more attention


----------



## AussiePaul72

Bull121 said:


> I wonder why the share price and volume hasn't really responded to the last couple of announcements..
> 
> Bad time for them or just not that influential?
> 
> Hope the next one gets some more attention




I'm a bit puzzled by the lack of SP movement aswell although it has moved up a little to where it was sitting not so long ago. The low volume may be a result of investors being attracted to other stocks currently out there that are moving much faster. There definitely are some bargain stocks out there at present after recent market movements.
I'm still of the opinion that these few good announcements lately will have FNT well and truly on peoples 'watch' lists. I hold this one and think that people can only ignore it for so long with announcements such as the recent one.
Anyone else have an opinion on FNT at present?


----------



## Ken

FNT

Getting closer to this ELO resource upgrade.

Could be worth having a little nibble at the heads again.

Around 10.5 cents? Would not take much to get a 20-30% gain.


----------



## flyboy77

You guys can't be serious. The market, across the board, has taken a massive hit and you're wondering why the FNT price hasn't reacted to some run of the mill news?

The buyers have headed for the hills. FNT needs some REMARKABLE news to get rolling again.

Kodu is somewhat tainted by the Kokoda Trail 'smell' let's not forget.

Elo or Bukuam.....well they are different stories - each potential company makers in their own right.

Patience is the key.


----------



## Ken

The market is close to all time highs.

There may have been some carnage. 

The quality stocks have rebounded strongly.

Speculative sectors always going to lag.


----------



## prawn_86

FNT's latest presentation which will be shown in Germany has a good indication of dates in it 




> "An Indicated and Inferred Resource estimate on Kodu is underway and due in
> October."
> 
> "Drilling just completed on the virginal Elo copper- gold- molybdenum
> occurrence, with results in 2 to 3 weeks."
> 
> "Assays from trenching and drilling of virginal Andewa Gold Prospect expected
> in about 2 and 3 weeks respectively."





Looks like a staedy flow of news to try and get the options exercised by the end of Nov. 

Hopefully the market stays relatively stable so people are happy to buy in again.

Im holding the heads patiently and the options slightly nervously


----------



## chicken8

announcement from Frontier

presentation they gave in Germany

seems to me like an excellent presentation

Andewa and Elo drill results due in 2 to 3 weeks

company has $3.6mill cash and no debt

they plan to do their own mining using their own equipment

if i've missed any important points please feel free to post them up


----------



## Sean K

chicken8 said:


> they plan to do their own mining using their own equipment



Was that in the presentation?

I saw that they were drilling with their home made drills, but not sure about the 'mining'.


----------



## chicken8

well that was my own interpretation of 

"Frontier is focused on discovering, drilling and developing copper, gold and/or
zinc/lead/silver deposits, with our own manufactured and utilised drill rigs."


----------



## Sean K

chicken8 said:


> well that was my own interpretation of
> 
> "Frontier is focused on discovering, drilling and developing copper, gold and/or
> zinc/lead/silver deposits, with our own manufactured and utilised drill rigs."



 he he, I'm just nitpicking Chicken.  I think they are just referring to their man pack drills they've manufactured. I think if they get to mining stage, they'll have to purchace a few trucks and the like for that. 

I agree, good presentation, but not much new in there is there?


----------



## dubiousinfo

kennas said:


> Was that in the presentation?
> 
> I saw that they were drilling with their home made drills, but not sure about the 'mining'.




There was nothing in the announcement regarding having their own mining equipment, only exploration equipment.



> FNT own the major means of exploration including drill rigs, dozers,
> excavator, crawlers, geophysical equipment etc





What was intresting is that further trenching and drilling assay results are due in 2 weeks and 3 weeks respectively.

Not currently holding.


----------



## chicken8

kennas said:


> he he, I'm just nitpicking Chicken.  I think they are just referring to their man pack drills they've manufactured. I think if they get to mining stage, they'll have to purchace a few trucks and the like for that.
> 
> I agree, good presentation, but not much new in there is there?




yes most of the news in there is old news and already known

but i think at least now there is a definate timeline of when expected results will be announced

hopefully this will bring more interest to the company, perhaps building a nice platform for the sp to move once those announcements come out


----------



## prawn_86

I agree chicken.

Some of the short term traders out there will be more inclined to buy into something when they have a fairly certain timeline on announcements. 

And these guys have always been pretty bang on with the the times they say.


----------



## Santoro

Thought it was a good presentation too. Holding a few of these, thinking of topping up some...considering our market has almost recovered from the lows makes you wonder why FNT hasn't come back more....anyway thinking or hoping the announcements will be positive enough to help push the sp along....


----------



## allaboutprofits

From what I gather, it looks good over the coming months. After the German display/presentation later this week, I'd expect some further interest in FNT in the early days of next week initially and thereafter a steady improvement in sp with the oncoming results releases...

I'm holding and may make a reassessment around early December through to late January as to what I'll do... however,  this stock has great potential and just a matter of time before a good to excellent outbreak occurs... and it could happen at any time...


----------



## crombo97

I hope your right allaboutprofits and this one breaksout soon the oppies are looking very sad
I hold both heads and oppies and i hope a decent recovery is on the cards


----------



## kpas

We are waiting on quite a few announcements to come out:

1. Kodu Indicated and Inferred resource estimate due early October - previous announcements have indicated that the resource will be upgraded yet again.
2. Elo drill results due anytime now - based on speculation, Elo could dwarf the resource at Kodu.
3. Assays from Andewa due soon as well.

History has shown there is very little downside from 12c FNT, and even under the market collapse I think it only just touched 10c and has recovered since.

Of the above 3 announcements, the only one that has any stigma associated with it is #1 due to how far the resource is from Kokoda, so it will be interesting to see how the market perceives the company if/when the Elo and Andewa announcements are positive.


----------



## AussiePaul72

kpas said:


> We are waiting on quite a few announcements to come out:
> 
> 1. Kodu Indicated and Inferred resource estimate due early October - previous announcements have indicated that the resource will be upgraded yet again.
> 2. Elo drill results due anytime now - based on speculation, Elo could dwarf the resource at Kodu.
> 3. Assays from Andewa due soon as well.
> 
> History has shown there is very little downside from 12c FNT, and even under the market collapse I think it only just touched 10c and has recovered since.
> 
> Of the above 3 announcements, the only one that has any stigma associated with it is #1 due to how far the resource is from Kokoda, so it will be interesting to see how the market perceives the company if/when the Elo and Andewa announcements are positive.




Thanks kpas for the summary. FNT has held quite strong around 12c. I got in at 16c just before the correction so am keen to see some positive announcements start to roll out! At least it seems we won't have to wait long now for some news with all 3 announcements listed above due soon.


----------



## kpas

It looks (at least to me) that the market might be stablising enough to provide better market sentiment for speculative shares like FNT.

This thrown in with any decent positive announcement (and we have at least 3 to come) should see some positive price movement on FNT.

Does anyone else agree with the above ?

It's tested 24 or 26c previously, I would hope on good Elo news it would well and truely run past the previous highs.

cheers


----------



## rico01

kpas said:


> We are waiting on quite a few announcements to come out:
> 
> 1. Kodu Indicated and Inferred resource estimate due early October - previous announcements have indicated that the resource will be upgraded yet again.
> 2. Elo drill results due anytime now - based on speculation, Elo could dwarf the resource at Kodu.
> 3. Assays from Andewa due soon as well.




Reply to kpas


I spoke to peter mc neil acouple of daya ago and he gave me a few indications of whats coming up
 - Indeed Kodu is likely to be upgraded, But not anything like the 88% last time It's in the hands of an independant assesor, so going by his callculations  as he has the same figures as the assesor it will be. Maybe third week of Oct
- ELO He doesn't have any official results back from the labs yet but  he has seen the cores. They could be better I think were his words. They have done two holes so far.
-  But good news trench results from andewa are lookin OK, as he said, he doesn't mind what he sees. They should be out Tue/Wed


----------



## AussiePaul72

rico01 said:


> Reply to kpas
> 
> 
> I spoke to peter mc neil acouple of daya ago and he gave me a few indications of whats coming up
> - Indeed Kodu is likely to be upgraded, But not anything like the 88% last time It's in the hands of an independant assesor, so going by his callculations  as he has the same figures as the assesor it will be. Maybe third week of Oct
> - ELO He doesn't have any official results back from the labs yet but  he has seen the cores. They could be better I think were his words. They have done two holes so far.
> -  But good news trench results from andewa are lookin OK, as he said, he doesn't mind what he sees. They should be out Tue/Wed




Thanks Rico for sharing Peter McNeil's thoughts on upcoming news. Lets hope  Andewa announcement next week is as positive as it sounds


----------



## Captain_Chaza

AussiePaul72 said:


> Thanks Rico for sharing Peter McNeil's thoughts on upcoming news. Lets hope  Andewa announcement next week is as positive as it sounds




Did he also inform you of the most improper nature of this so-called conversation???

I doubt very much that anything would be devulged to you that has not already been in the press releases






Salute and Gods' speed


----------



## prawn_86

I agree captain, but if you look at previous correspondence with Peter McNeil, mainly carried out by Mick a few months ago, he does seem to hint at certain things in his emails.

whether that is right or not...


----------



## Nyden

Knock, Knock.

Who's there?

FNT.

FNT Who?

FNT Has an announcement


Forgive my sense of humor, or rather lack there of.

I can't even read the darn thing, my PDF Reader has gone & crashed on me, and I am unable to reboot at the moment.

Anyone care to quote it for me? :


----------



## bigt

To my untrained eye, the results look very poor indeed, 40-odd metres at 0.4% copper equivalent??!! Kodu was pumping out 400m hits of better grade. This is the first hole though, so future drills may produce better results, at least it indicates there is copper there at fair grades for a PNG resource.


----------



## surfingman

Low grades but has 319 metres....

The highest grade intersection was 12m grading 0.49% copper equivalent*, within 46m grading 0.38% copper equivalent, within 319.4m grading 0.19% copper equivalent (see Table 1 for a complete list of intersections and component metals).

 The mineralised interval extends from 54 to 373.4m at the end of hole, with the final 11.4m interval returning an average grade of 0.14% copper equivalent (weak but still significantly mineralised).

 Peak individual 2m assay values were: 0.78% copper equivalent*, 0.31% copper, 470ppm molybdenum and 0.54g/t gold.

 The mineralised system at Elo is enriched in molybdenum compared to the average noted at the Kodu Deposit. Molybdenum in EFD001 averaged 74ppm over the 319.4m interval, which is slightly more than the average grade in the entire Kodu Inferred Resource.

 More than half the width of the equant composite soil anomaly remains to be drill tested near surface. The strong (>30ppm) molybdenum in soil anomalism continues for an additional 300m to the west of the end of hole EFD001. This anomalism has not yet been tested at any significant depth below surface.

 Similar tenor assay results are possible / expected in a few weeks for hole EFD002, based on megascopic examination of the drill core.

 An access track is now being pushed to site to reduce exploration costs and enable systematic bulldozer trenching of the large gold in soil anomaly on the south flank of Elo hill.

 The drill intersection in hole EFD001 has confirmed porphyry style mineralisation at Elo and documented the existence of higher grade zones. There is good potential to locate a cohesive, higher grade and possibly economic core to this large base / precious metal mineralised system.


----------



## Sean K

Nyden said:


> Knock, Knock.
> 
> Who's there?
> 
> FNT.
> 
> FNT Who?
> 
> FNT Has an announcement
> 
> 
> Forgive my sense of humor, or rather lack there of.
> 
> I can't even read the darn thing, my PDF Reader has gone & crashed on me, and I am unable to reboot at the moment.
> 
> Anyone care to quote it for me? :



Nice nyden.  Nice. Keep up the good work! I think your pdf thing may be linked to Explorer. It's a pain in the Elo!! Thanks, kennas


----------



## kpas

Options are getting absolutely hammered lately.

Down to 6/100ths of a cent today, from a peak of something like 6.3c if I recall correctly.

It seems no one has any confidence in them being converted.


----------



## kpas

kpas said:


> Options are getting absolutely hammered lately.
> 
> Down to 6/100ths of a cent today, from a peak of something like 6.3c if I recall correctly.
> 
> It seems no one has any confidence in them being converted.




Spoke too soon, the gap is getting bigger... might actually see buyers confidence returning to FNT ?


----------



## flyboy77

*Annual Report  - Frontier Resources*

The FNT Annual Report was just released.

The MD's letter, in particular, was a great read. Emphasis on Kodu and Andewa - with results on the latter out any time......


----------



## flyboy77

An excerpt:

"A Scoping or Conceptual Mining Study was commenced in early September 2007, to assess the economic viability of a deposit such as Kodu in PNG and to assist in determining future exploration and development requirements. 

The probable viability of Kodu is assisted by the fact that it is close to the national capital of Port Moresby and is located only about 20km from the Sir Hubert Murray Highway and consequently mains electrical power. There is abundant process water for any development, no known environmental
issues and Frontier have completed a ‘tracked vehicle’ track to the Deposit to reduce ongoing shorter term operational costs.

The company’s primary goal for 2007/2008 is to further progress the Kodu Deposit by completing the Resource update and Conceptual Mining Study (CMS). This will be followed by the commencement of a Feasibility Study, if the CMS indicates possible economic viability.

Drilling is currently being undertaken at the ‘virginal’ Andewa gold project to attempt to define an initial gold resource by the end of 2007, that could potentially be amenable to rapid development via low cost methods such as vat leaching. A future mine at Andewa may be capable of generating significant cashflow to move the Company forward in the ‘nearer term’. *The attributes and width of megascopic mineralisation noted in core from each of the 6 holes drilled to date (10/9/2007) are very encouraging.* I hope to report significant gold mineralised drill intersections from Andewa in the very near future,  followed in a few months by an initial Indicated and Inferred Resource for the project."


----------



## rico01

Imho the report looks OK , although the market is not interested in it at the moment.  Note the little piece about ELO  , further holes planned subject to results.Might be one to cut and run and move on to 
andewa


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER

Guys,

Its pretty obvious, the mkt was dissapointed with the results of the first hole from Elo, while it was the first hole and I'm sure there will be many more to come and I'm hoping that the grades will be at least 1% Cu, the fact is the first hole dissapointed the mkt,

A saving grace will be some follow up new drill hole results at Elo which have higher Cu grades, ie 1%, of course a couple of hundred meteres at 2%Cu would also be nice :

Anyone know if any more holes have been sunk at Elo?


----------



## flyboy77

At least one other hole has been drilled, from memory.

Let's not forget that it was the first hole EVER at Elo and that any decent resource found at Elo or thereabouts can simply be lumped on top of the Kodu resource......

Lower grades at Elo might still produce $ for FNT as presumably the intent was never to build separate mills in any event?


----------



## doogie_goes_off

YT, there are 2 holes drilled at elo, no more as far as I can tell. Here's my prospect analysis.

Elo release shows 2 holes - one drilled into blue rock (diorite) and a second drilled into blue and purple rock, this is diorite and basalt, this means they have tested the porphyry (diorite), the second hole has tested the porphyry contact (diorite interfingered with basalt). The release diagrams show that they have tested the two peak/coherent copper in soil anomalies, the probability of a significant copper porphyry at Elo will be diminished if the second hole has low grades. 

If the second hole is a good result then the north-east trend in the copper in soil anomalism allows for a "mixed intrusive and basalt" dyke swarm type of deposit which would be less preferable to a big mineralised intrusive like the giant copper porphyry deposits, but ofcourse that depends on grade. The stated tonnage potential must be reduced by the fact that they have tested half the main anomaly unless they have very bad luck.

If the second hole comes up with a poor result, they are left with a patchy gold target to the south. Incidentally the gold component if porphyries is just that (a component), the normal deposit types generally are copper bearing, with low copper anomalism in the south other gold deposit styles could be possible. I don't believe Elo is a monster yet. The next hole would want to be better.

Apparently further drilling depends on assay results, which seems logical given the average result from the first hole. Note that molybdenum was elevated in the hole but so were the soils to the west (where the hole drilled), so the hole to the east is (hole 2) is likely to have less molybdenum (see soils diagrams from original release May 2nd). If there is low copper in hole 2 then a copper-porphyry deposit may only be present somewhere at depth and the prospect is downgraded. 

Andewa is the new blue sky for FNT.


----------



## rico01

doogie_goes_off said:


> YT, there are 2 holes drilled at elo, no more as far as I can tell. Here's my prospect analysis.
> 
> Elo release shows 2 holes - one drilled into blue rock (diorite) and a second drilled into blue and purple rock, this is diorite and basalt, this means they have tested the porphyry (diorite), the second hole has tested the porphyry contact (diorite interfingered with basalt). The release diagrams show that they have tested the two peak/coherent copper in soil anomalies, the probability of a significant copper porphyry at Elo will be diminished if the second hole has low grades.
> 
> If the second hole is a good result then the north-east trend in the copper in soil anomalism allows for a "mixed intrusive and basalt" dyke swarm type of deposit which would be less preferable to a big mineralised intrusive like the giant copper porphyry deposits, but ofcourse that depends on grade. The stated tonnage potential must be reduced by the fact that they have tested half the main anomaly unless they have very bad luck.
> 
> If the second hole comes up with a poor result, they are left with a patchy gold target to the south. Incidentally the gold component if porphyries is just that (a component), the normal deposit types generally are copper bearing, with low copper anomalism in the south other gold deposit styles could be possible. I don't believe Elo is a monster yet. The next hole would want to be better.
> 
> Apparently further drilling depends on assay results, which seems logical given the average result from the first hole. Note that molybdenum was elevated in the hole but so were the soils to the west (where the hole drilled), so the hole to the east is (hole 2) is likely to have less molybdenum (see soils diagrams from original release May 2nd). If there is low copper in hole 2 then a copper-porphyry deposit may only be present somewhere at depth and the prospect is downgraded.
> 
> Andewa is the new blue sky for FNT.





Well said

  Andewa is what too watch out for now, as I said before peter has seen the cores and had wished for better.But heh1 these results from Andewa aren't bad are they?



ANDEWA PROJECT (EL 1345)
o Assay results from limited new trenching at the Komsen Prospect included 21.6m of 4.41g/t
(containing 2m of 24.22g/t), 15.3m of 1.07g/t and 4.5m of 2.23g/t gold, with good continuity
noted in the vein/alteration system and visible gold documented in each trench.
o Structural mapping and sampling was undertaken to assess the gold system and determine the
predominant mineralised structure / vein orientations


----------



## flyboy77

*Komsen - Frontier Resources - new release*

Worth a good long read. Early indications look very positive..........drill results expected within a few weeks.....


----------



## prawn_86

The ann today was for some hand trenching results at Kosmen, Andewa.

My interpretation is that these are very encouraging and that hopefully drilling will confirm and improve on these results. Of 14 results listed in the table only 2 were under 1g/t and if you exclude the really massive hits the average is still probably around 2 - 3 g/t which is fairly healthy 

Drill results in the next couple weeks should hopefully keep market interest there now.


----------



## Ruprect

yeah, it looks like interest has come back to FNT in a hurry. Trading up to 16.5c at the moment, with over 2.5million traded in the first 30mins. Might be getting ready for another run at the 20c? 

Options arent moving though, might be a good opportunity there?


----------



## Nyden

prawn_86 said:


> The ann today was for some hand trenching results at Kosmen, Andewa.
> 
> My interpretation is that these are very encouraging and that hopefully drilling will confirm and improve on these results. Of 14 results listed in the table only 2 were under 1g/t and if you exclude the really massive hits the average is still probably around 2 - 3 g/t which is fairly healthy
> 
> Drill results in the next couple weeks should hopefully keep market interest there now.





For the first time in 2 months, my portfolio is in the green!
Am surprised those options still aren't getting much attention though - I don't hold.


----------



## Nyden

Ruprect said:


> yeah, it looks like interest has come back to FNT in a hurry. Trading up to 16.5c at the moment, with over 2.5million traded in the first 30mins. Might be getting ready for another run at the 20c?
> 
> Options arent moving though, might be a good opportunity there?




I think people are still nervous about market volatility  - those options are tempting, but - I'm still afraid of getting burned. Perhaps something others are feeling as well?


----------



## prawn_86

not too sure about overall market volatility concerns relating to FNT, but i know that a lot of ppl would be wary of the options as they expire in 2 months time.

this was my pick for this month in the tipping contest. hopefully it holds for 3 more days


----------



## Ruprect

True, i only hold the heads now, so its nice to see it back up a bit. Although 2 months is actually a fairly long time for a volatile spec stock, so while the options are risky, they arent too bad. Just my thoughts.

Good luck Prawn!


----------



## Nyden

prawn_86 said:


> not too sure about overall market volatility concerns relating to FNT, but i know that a lot of ppl would be wary of the options as they expire in 2 months time.
> 
> this was my pick for this month in the tipping contest. hopefully it holds for 3 more days




Yes, but gosh - I'm loving this volume.
For a day I expected to see a lot of  red in my portfolio, I'm certainly seeing a lot of green! ZFX up too


----------



## spottygoose

You are spot on prawn. Naturally people are not going to rush options with expiry so close. I wonder if, judging by today's announcement, whether we can expect a few more shortly to put the options in the money...


----------



## prawn_86

spottygoose said:


> You are spot on prawn. Naturally people are not going to rush options with expiry so close. I wonder if, judging by today's announcement, whether we can expect a few more shortly to put the options in the money...




i think that if you go back to Micks email responses with peter mcneil posted in this thread a few months ago, it seemed as though Peter hinted at the fact the they would be trying to get the options excercised, with a lot of announcements due as their expiry got closer (ie now). 

drill results from andewa should be a good start towards this, and further results from Elo, and possibly another upgrade of Kodu (??) but that im not sure about. Shame about the first Elo hole otherwise this would probably be over 20c already today.


----------



## Jay-684

Good to see FNT up today!

2 months till expiry is still alot of time for the options to become in the money IMO. Ofcourse I would think that though as I hold some.

Still, I have 'some' exposure to the heads, so I'm happy today regardless!


----------



## vert

i agree with you ruprect, 2 mths is plenty of time especially for fnt with plenty of news to come and the sp so close to exercise price, so im in for some options.


----------



## flyboy77

*Big buyer in Frontier Resources*

Going back through the course of sales today, 1 buyer bought 750,000 odd at 16.5c ie $125k or close thereto.

Interesting.....


----------



## quarky

Ruprect said:


> yeah, it looks like interest has come back to FNT in a hurry. Trading up to 16.5c at the moment, with over 2.5million traded in the first 30mins. Might be getting ready for another run at the 20c?



yes..it's up 0.04 (33%), so it looks on the way up, after months of stagnation (and that whole US subprime mortgage blah blah crassh)

maybe time to buy a little more to top up.


----------



## prawn_86

sold out of my remaining heads today at a 20% profit.

will look at re-entering on a pull-back within the next week before the drill results.

lets see if i can get a trade right  otherwise its back to buy and hold strategy


----------



## mick2006

one thing to remember guys is that Peter McNeil likes to release information close together so it wouldn't surprise to get another announcement within the next week or so.


----------



## Nyden

mick2006 said:


> one thing to remember guys is that Peter McNeil likes to release information close together so it wouldn't surprise to get another announcement within the next week or so.




Exactly, that's why I'm still holding - rather than selling.
I don't think anybody expected a 30% SP rise today, you never know what the next day could bring.


----------



## mick2006

If FNT can come up with some drill assays to match the sampling results there is no reason why it won't run a little further, but short term it will all come down how the drill results turn out.

For those who liked the reaction to the drill results from FNT today take a look at EXM, last week they announced a drill campaign starting in October to test some Gold targets at Tennant Creek in the N.T, in last weeks announcement they also announced some historical drilling results from the target area with peak assays greater than 12000 g/t and several large hits greater than 600g/t quite amazing.  

For those who like the spec end of town, have a read through EXM's announcement from last week well worth an investigation.


----------



## mobcat

What a difference a day can make hey great time to release a gold Ann should get a lot better av of 25+ gm only a trench but its there ......as a rule in PNG if the surface shows results the depth can be very promising bring it on MC Neill's we are all waiting patiently 


It,s all about bringing the oppies home late Nov and head office knows it the oppies mean 16.5 million dollars to FNT when exercised  and that would sure be handy with the dirt they have and gold running to wards a grand by the end of the year things are looking rather tidy ATM drill results out and i might even top up my holdings of FNT 

And for all the punters out there you dont get a bet like FNTO every day could do anything over the next month or so leverage leverage leverage but risk risk risk i hold millions of em and are happy with the position ATM but a firmed up result is what the markets want lately and i have a felling we may just get it good luck all go go go FNT FNTO 

And up 30% in Germany tonight could be a follow on tommorow wait and see hey fingers and toes crossed


----------



## flyboy77

*Were the Bukuam trenching results ever released?*

I am presuming that Bukuam is not Komsen?

The heavy volume today was very positive.


----------



## prawn_86

correct me if im wrong, as i cant find a chart with todys info on it yet.

But FNT gapped up from 13 to 14c. This wouldnt be enough to be considered a breakaway gap would it? So technically it should retrace and fill that gap at some point? Possibly in the next few days in the lead up to the next ann.

im trying to learn (slowly) TA, so please tell me if thats not correct.


----------



## Boyou

Good to see some positve news on this one..I have been waiting ..and happy to wait.Mick,do you currently hold EXM?  
Quote
for those who liked the reaction to the drill results from FNT today take a look at EXM, last week they announced a drill campaign starting in October to test some Gold targets at Tennant Creek in the N.T, in last weeks announcement they also announced some historical drilling results from the target area with peak assays greater than 12000 g/t and several large hits greater than 600g/t quite amazing.

For those who like the spec end of town, have a read through EXM's announcement from last week well worth an investigation.  Unquote

In the current market it seems everything is up for grabs!   

Cheers Ya'll


----------



## mick2006

yes I currently have a few EXM, was hoping to grab a sizeable stake before the drilling kicks off at Tennant Creek.

This is one to keep an eye on towards the back end of the year november/december, because if they come anywhere close to those historical drill figures all hell will break loose.

It will probably trade in a range between 2.5-4c untill we get closer to the drill results, but I would expect a further surge of interest once news is released that drilling has commenced.


----------



## jtb

mobcat said:


> What a difference a day can make hey great time to release a gold Ann should get a lot better av of 25+ gm only a trench but its there ......




Hmmm,

Does anyone have any good aerial images?

Only read the ann' late today (at work) but that sort of return from surface sampling, suggests a nice disseminated anomaly and may well be very interesting depending on the specific geology.

Look forward to these drill results.


----------



## mobcat

Good call prawn  now what,s the bottom 14.5 14 i would say that the odd eye is on this one ATM ready to pounce on any weakness i know i am good times ahead


----------



## prawn_86

i have my order set at 14, but will prob pay up to 15 if i have too.

providing the drill results are as good as the hand trenching i think that 20c is achievable in the short term.


----------



## Nyden

prawn_86 said:


> i have my order set at 14, but will prob pay up to 15 if i have too.
> 
> providing the drill results are as good as the hand trenching i think that 20c is achievable in the short term.





At what price did you get out though? I'm just wondering, if you got out at 15-16, only to re-buy at 15 ; does it seem worth it? I guess it depends on how much you had in the stock as well.


----------



## prawn_86

a 1 cent difference is between 6 - 8% difference at these prices (depending on using 15, 16c etc) which isnt anything to be laughed at.

I got out at 16 and will try and re-enter below 15.

Im pretty new to short term trading so im just finding my way really, but if i do this it easily covers my brokerage and then some, so im happy 

now i just have to get my order filled...


----------



## Bull121

Yeh I was spewing my internet at work was down all day, otherwise I would have done the same.

Anyone know when we can expect more drilling results from Elo? I emailed Peter McNeil today but haven't got a reply yet.

Will post when I do.

Cheers


----------



## Nyden

prawn_86 said:


> a 1 cent difference is between 6 - 8% difference at these prices (depending on using 15, 16c etc) which isnt anything to be laughed at.
> 
> I got out at 16 and will try and re-enter below 15.
> 
> Im pretty new to short term trading so im just finding my way really, but if i do this it easily covers my brokerage and then some, so im happy
> 
> now i just have to get my order filled...




Yes, I know that - which is why I said it depends on how much stock you had  It's all relative really.

Well, I hope you get your order filled!


----------



## mobcat

2 million on buy at 13+ looks like it might be a interesting day a head got the finger on button Prawn goodluck mate


----------



## Nyden

mobcat said:


> 2 million on buy at 13+ looks like it might be a interesting day a head got the finger on button Prawn goodluck mate




I managed to pickup a teeny parcel at 14c last night at 4, so I'm happy 
The pre-open certainly looks like there's quite a few buyers, let's hope it's that way come the close!


----------



## prawn_86

been a stand off so far thats for sure.

my orders still sitting at 14. you must have put yours in early nyden


----------



## Nyden

prawn_86 said:


> been a stand off so far thats for sure.
> 
> my orders still sitting at 14. you must have put yours in early nyden




Nope, put it in at 4!  Placed it at .145 (was the only one), got it at the CSPA - someone was selling 50,000 at .140, and that's the price I got it for


----------



## mobcat

FNT is a nice place to be ATM with the road forward looking rather positive IMO the back bone of FNT is gold and PNG as we know.... and i cant think of a better team to manage the enviro than the Mc Neill's PNG is all about local knowledge and i have the odd local family  contact in PNG myself having spent quite a bit of time in PNG bumming around with my brother who is a bush pilot i had a couple of weeks in PNG late August and the local word was strong to say the least Re FNT i heard a lot of big claims regarding Andwea ,Kodu ,Bulkham and Elo but i thought i would wait it out for September as i am allready a substanial holder of FNT and FNTO and see what come of the bar talk after all most of the talk come from people that where up to their ears in FNT and NGG 

NGG trades on the Toronto stock exchange and is a very active explorer and producing gold miner in PNG managed by the Mc Neill clan and i think Peter Mc Neill is a director of NGG as well With Bob being the main dude what iam getting at is if the Mc Neill have a chance of holding 100% of FNT they have to bring the oppies home to fund it forward it,s a nice plan put forward by people that no their **** when it comes to mining gold in PNG and funding the projects .
And as was discussed over many thousands of beers in August was the time frame on Ann's from head office for the oppies with all the cards up they have up their sleeves ATM my call is that we will see a sharp rise in FNT late next week pre drill results from Komsen followed up by further results from ELO hope fully with a bit more meat and veg than the first sample and the proven MOTHER LOAD ATM Kodu with more up grades on resource ,Bulkham had a Soil Geochemical Anomaly Increased by Approx. 150% and we are still to hear a update on that .........so for October i can see FNT being a traders delight and November following through with the proven solid results on all these projects to really firm up what should be a very different SP to what we are looking at today and bringing the oppies home quite safely a big call i no but thats what it,s all about being a oppie trader leverage all or nothing in a company you believe in and the heads i see as being a bagger at least in the next couple of months sure is going to be interesting to see how it all pans out  over the next couple of months hey .....good fortune to all holders


----------



## AussiePaul72

mobcat said:


> And as was discussed over many thousands of beers in August was the time frame on Ann's from head office for the oppies with all the cards up they have up their sleeves ATM my call is that we will see a sharp rise in FNT late next week pre drill results from Komsen followed up by further results from ELO hope fully with a bit more meat and veg than the first sample and the proven MOTHER LOAD ATM Kodu with more up grades on resource ,Bulkham had a Soil Geochemical Anomaly Increased by Approx. 150% and we are still to hear a update on that .........so for October i can see FNT being a traders delight and November following through with the proven solid results on all these projects to really firm up what should be a very different SP to what we are looking at today and bringing the oppies home quite safely a big call i no but thats what it,s all about being a oppie trader leverage all or nothing in a company you believe in and the heads i see as being a bagger at least in the next couple of months sure is going to be interesting to see how it all pans out  over the next couple of months hey .....good fortune to all holders




I agree Mobcat ..... IMO i think FNT could be in for a big month in October and regular announcements through till end of the year!! I have indicated just a few of these as indicated in recent announcements below:

October week 1 (next week) - Exploration update expected to be released with details relating to drilling in progress, drilling completed to date & estimated true width intersections through gold mineralised structure (contained within announcement 25 Sept)

October week 2 - Assay results from first 2 holes drilling at Komsen expected to be returned and released (contained within announcment 25 Sept)
Mid October - An Indicated and Inferred Resource estimation for Kodu was commenced in August and should be completed mid Oct (contained within announcement Annual Report 20 Sept)

Early November - Conceptual Mining Study (CMS) for Kodu is scheduled for finalisation (contained within announcement Annual Report 20 Sept)

November - Expected to recommence exploration at the highly prospective SMRV project in Tasmania. Peter McNeil firmly believes that the SMRV project (contained within announcement Annual Report 20 Sept)

Mid January 2008 - Assuming encouraging results from prelim work in Tas drilling will commence on the new zinc, lead, silver, gold target contains at least one world class polymetallic deposit (contained within announcement Annual Report 20 Sept)

One of the reasons i've tipped FNT for the Oct tipping competition but also as a holder i'm looking forward to the future with many highly prospective projects currently on the books!! Good luck to all ......DYOR


----------



## kamil

Nicely summarised AussiePaul72. Also, the exploration update was released this morning. Lots more ann on their way.


----------



## flyboy77

Drill results out any time now......let's hope FNT gets the market attention it deserves.

Options expire in 6 weeks.


----------



## Nyden

flyboy77 said:


> Drill results out any time now......let's hope FNT gets the market attention it deserves.
> 
> Options expire in 6 weeks.





I was going to post that this morning - we should have already received those results. I guess that's why they use the term 'expected' though :

Usually they say 'in about a week'; however, this time they used the words early next week - surely, Thursday/Friday don't constitute as early in the week 

I still don't know about those options, for the price many people paid - the SP will need to go another 10c for some folks to make a profit.


----------



## mobcat

Waiting Waiting LOL  

I think they might release it after hours this time and give Germany a chance to lead us in for a change sit tight all this could be fun


----------



## Nyden

*Surely* you options holders must be feeling a little blue?

They're selling for half a cent!

What could really happen in the next 5 weeks that's going to push the SP up to a stable 20+? Even if the stock were to have some great news; and a bit of an upward rally - the fact that it's so close to expiry...people aren't going to suddenly start buying the options days before they expire, as let's face it; 19c just doesn't cut it.

The CMS is coming in November, resources estimation for Kudo is mid-late October, & Elo's assay result for hole 2 is due out in a week or 2(or 3!), but - is that all enough? The price of the options; really leads you to believe that the punters don't believe so.

The previous announcement was all but ignored, didn't even make the forum :; which obviously says something!

Does anyone believe there's even a remote chance of the options expiring *in* the money?

I still am a believer here, but - I never thought the options were a good buy; and certainly don't at the moment.


----------



## Big Mick

Yeah, I bought $12,000 grands worth a few months ago which is now worth about $1,000 (Oh what a feeling). Lucky I had some money to buy in to a few decent blue chips after the recent correction so my portfolios breaking even at the moment, but it still hurts like a mother$@%# as this is my first significant loss. Lesson learnt bigtime - Dont gamble on options unless you are prepared to lose, or in other words considered the worst case scenario can happen (eg. market correction close to expiry) and also taking a smaller loss is better than taking a bigger loss (duh, I know but hard to do in practise). I make myself feel better by reminding myself of all the people with huge portfolios still in the red.


----------



## Santoro

Bailed outa this one today, couldn't hold it anymore, think there are better opportunities out there, so all holders should now expect a significant increase....lol


----------



## YELNATS

Big Mick said:


> Yeah, I bought $12,000 grands worth a few months ago which is now worth about $1,000 (Oh what a feeling).




Sorry to hear about your bad luck with FNTO, Mick. 

Seems like you paid 6c for FNTO. To convert them would cost 20c = 26c. With FNT fetching only 13c now, that's at $40,000 outlay (totalling $52,000)and a hope they double in price before you break even. In your shoes, no matter how good are their prospects I guess I wouldn't be throwing any more $$$ at them at this time. 

I hold FNT, though not FNTO.


----------



## JackC

Just a reminder to all those who hold FNT & anyone looking to get in. Below is todays announcement detailing the impending announcements. It seems that Mr McNeil is confident of a spike in the SP so fingers crossed. I am watching this one like a hawk. (I hold)

Notification Of Upcoming Option Expiry Date and
Timeline For ASX Announcements in the Immediate Future
Frontier is focused on exploring for and developing mineral deposits in the highly mineralised
Pacific ‘Rim of Fire’ in Papua New Guinea, plus the Mount Read Volcanics in Tasmania.
Your Company is advancing the World Class Kodu copper–gold–molybdenum Deposit (PNG)
through to feasibility and this is proceeding very well, rapidly and cost effectively. In addition,
the Company has made a concerted and successful effort to evaluate and advance several other
gold plus gold, copper, molybdenum, zinc and silver prospects to ultimately define additional
deposits.
If not exercised, the FNTO class of options will cease trading on the ASX at 5.00pm 30 November
2007 (as required by the ASX listing rules). The share price now is slightly lower than the 20c
exercise price of the options, but in my opinion this is likely to change in a positive manner in
the near future. If the outstanding FNTO options are exercised, a substantial amount of capital
will be generated and be used to progress Kodu to a full feasibility study (assuming positive
outcomes in the Resource Estimation and Mining Study) and to continue drill advancing the
Company’s other highly prospective prospects.
Factors (studies and assays) to be announced to the ASX that are likely to effect the share price
in the immediate future include:
o 2 major ‘viability’ related studies by external consultants
 Indicated and Inferred Resource Estimation for the Kodu Deposit (*Tuesday 23rd
October)* Conceptual Mining Study (*end of the first week in November*)
o Andewa gold drill core assay results (*Monday 29th October*)
o Extensive Sirimu (near Kodu) gold bulldozer trench assay results (*Thursday 25th October).*I am confident in Frontier’s future and urge you to monitor the Company’s announcements and
share price in the immediate future, with the view to seriously considering exercising the
options in the weeks leading up to their expiry date (this does not constitute Financial or
Investment advice).


----------



## nioka

Santoro said:


> Bailed outa this one today, couldn't hold it anymore, think there are better opportunities out there, so all holders should now expect a significant increase....lol




That was how I felt when My YML options were getting close to the mark. I sold them at a loss and then they came good at the death. Not that I'm suggesting the same could happen here' but it could happen. I hold FNT but not FNTO. I guess every effort will be made by the Company to get the options over the line as they could do with the cash. It is really a spec. My tip is that if the options lapse the company will need to issue new shares at a discount to raise funds and hopefully shareholders will get an opportunity there.


----------



## mobcat

This is nice hey Guys a bit of a change in sentiement and now some positive Anns on the way and the SP is booping again all we need now is a couple a Hulla dancers...... i wouldnt put it past the Mc Neills to get the Oppies home i reacon they have a few rabbits in the hat as well over the next few weeks it should be a joy to watch good luck all


----------



## mick2006

After yesterdays rather interesting announcement by FNT in regards to the timetable of upcoming price sensitive announcements to the ASX, I decided to get in contact with Peter McNeil to try and get a feeling for what he had up his sleeve.

Having developed a good relationship with Peter over the last year or so, he sometimes is a bit more open and honest than your normal company director would be.

When I quizzed him about some of the upcoming news, he was very upbeat about some of the upcoming releases in particular the gold assays. 

We have seen recently the price of gold surge and companies that release good exploration results are getting good % moves on news.

I have always felt that Peter had some good results up his sleeve to make sure the shareprice is above the option's strike price by the time they need to be exercised. And this is confirmed by the ASX release yesterday and the conversation I had with him last night.

*Don't rule out directors/major investors buying before the options expire to help drive up the price.

Also when discussing with Peter comparisions with the upcoming releases with that of the last year or so, he was certainly very upbeat.*

Anyway just thought I would let you guys know there is likely some very good news coming out of FNT in the next couple of weeks and the shareprice maytest the highs of earlier in the year.

I grabbed some early this morning and will likely add to it over the next couple of days.


----------



## YELNATS

mick2006 said:


> After yesterdays rather interesting announcement by FNT in regards to the timetable of upcoming price sensitive announcements to the ASX, I decided to get in contact with Peter McNeil to try and get a feeling for what he had up his sleeve.




Thanks for your efforts, Mick and sharing your feedback.

My guess is that small resource stocks senior management typically in these situations tend to hold back their good news until very close to the options expiry dates. Otherwise, good news announced too early would simply see investors/traders in the options making windfall profits, with the options price probably retracing to an unattractive level immediately prior to the exercise date, therefore resulting a low conversion rate and low capital acquisition.

Am I on-the-ball in this sort of assumption? Any other thoughts, anyone?


----------



## mobcat

Yeah thats the way it plays sometimes Yelantas a prime example of that latley was YML close to expiry i bought 600k YMLO at 5 cents what a earner that turned out i sold them a week back for a very tidy profit oppies in their nature are risky but can be very sweet when they work and in FNT,s case it is very important to bring them home to fund them forward watch and learn with this one i suggest oppies close to expiry are a art and many people make a living from them myself included but not for the risk adverse and you do need extreme confidence in the company in play .


----------



## mick2006

also don't dismiss the effect of the resource upgrade for Kodu on tuesday, we have seen how hard it has run in the past.

also knowing Peter I'm sure he has kept a few tonnes under wrap to be released at the right time.

with only two full trading days left until the upgrade, I would expect some upward pressure on both Friday and Monday hoping to catch the next upswing, *remember 4 asx price sensitive releases in the next 3 weeks*, once a stock starts running in today's market it generally runs hard, take a look at RAU for a perfect example.


----------



## mick2006

kicking off a big month for the company on tuesday will be the latest resource upgrade from the Kodu deposit in PNG already a significant lower grade copper/molybdenum/silver deposit expect the company to add significant tonnage to the scale of an already large project.(remember the Chinese have an eye on PNG given their already large investments in the country and would love to get their hands on some of these large tonnage projects in developing countries to help meet their ravenous demand)

then we have two sets of gold assays, which have the potential to move the shareprice given the increased focus on gold at the moment and with recent hits of 70 g/t, either set of results have the potential to excite the market.

following the gold its back to Kodu in the first week of November with a conceptual mining study, if this was to provide a positive picture to a mining operation at Kodu it would certainly boost the company going forward.

but possibly the most powerful short term driving force will be the desire of the company to make sure the options are exercised, so expect some inside buying to increase the shareprice and also expect some exciting exploration results.

remember comapanies don't release announcement timeframes to the market to dissapoint. 

Why would they draw attention to themselves only to dissapoint?

So FNT is certainly worth a punt, given the amount of news about to come from the company.


----------



## YELNATS

Big Mick said:


> Yeah, I bought $12,000 grands worth a few months ago which is now worth about $1,000 (Oh what a feeling). .




Hope you're still reading all the posts on this thread Big Mick, your FNTO options could still end up in the black - maybe a late finisher, just like Kiwi in the 1983 Melbourne Cup!


----------



## kgee

I've similar thoughts on the kodu upgrade, wasn't it 18 of the 24 holes ending in mineralisation? I'm not sure how they infer futher mineralization from this but I'm thinking with some creative conceptualisation you could add a lot more tonnage to the existing model...and the timing would be right


----------



## mick2006

kgee you are 100% correct they will squeeze every last tonne out of the resource upgrade, and they will be using every tactic in the book to make sure the options get exercised.

today was the first day of their campaign they have set the scene by announcing the dates of the upcoming releases.

judging by the buy depth gains they may have started buying or placing orders to help the stock gain momentum.

finally they would have been saving the best assay results for release right before the option expiry date so expect some very good gold grades over the next week.

the smart money has already been flowing into FNT, once the traders start piling in after good news the opportunity will be lost.


----------



## Big Mick

YELNATS said:


> Hope you're still reading all the posts on this thread Big Mick, your FNTO options could still end up in the black - maybe a late finisher, just like Kiwi in the 1983 Melbourne Cup!




My outlook has brightened Yelnats - thanks to the companys intentions and the quality posts below. Bought a fair chunk of heads today as insurance.

_1983 saw an unprecedented upset when Kiwi who was placed last went on to win the Cup. His training mainly consisted of herding sheep, and that was all the experience he had. But against all odds, he just did what came naturally to him and ran for all he was worth. All that fresh country air must have helped, and Kiwi won his Cup. _

Do what comes naturally FNT and run baby run!


----------



## mick2006

with only 2 trading days left until the resource upgrade at Kodu is released on tuesday, it looks like buyers are continuing to line up with the depth increasing regularly ever since the company annoucnement on Wednesday afternoon.

Remember FNT has 4 sets of market sensitive announcements to be released within the next 3 weeks.

also only 5 weeks till the options FNTO expire so expect the company to pull out all stops to make sure the options get exercised.

interesting to see the options are up 27% this morning obviously traders are hoping Peter McNeil has some aces up his sleeve to release to the market.

also the german listed shares were up 11% overnight.

with the price of gold running rampant alongside that of oil, don't be surprised if either of the two sets of gold assays, gets some market attention with recent grades up to 70 g/t, if they had any decent hits the market will reward the shareprice.


----------



## mick2006

looks like Peter McNeil is starting to get his wish, with the options up 54% the heads up 10% on very strong volume.

the stars are certainly aligning for FNT now, following on from wednesday market update we have seen a steady build up in volume and buy orders which is now causing the shares to run as buyers need to move higher to secure their fill.

on top of that we have the following announcements over the next 3 weeks.

Resource Upgrade for the Kodu Deposit (Tuesday 23rd October)

Conceptual Mining Study (end of the first week in November)

Andewa gold drill core assay results (Monday 29th October)

Extensive Sirimu (near Kodu) gold bulldozer trench assay results (Thursday 25th October). 

and finally the real driver at the moment the options expiry on the 23rd of november, the company will be pulling out all stops to make sure the options get exercised so expect plenty of positive news, combined with increased volume.


in this current market environment it only takes one announcement to put a stock on a run and once they start running they run hard, if any one of the 4 upcoming announcements create that needed excitement we may test the highs of earlier in the year.


----------



## Gekko

I cant believe the ASX let Peter McNeils announcement go through. I dont think ASIC would be to happy if they knew. Corporate governance? Or Corporate ramping? You choose


----------



## mick2006

I think if the results don't stack up they may present a please explain to Peter, but he must be very confident that the results a going to move the market to come out with an announcement like he did.


----------



## Gekko

I agree with your comments. If ASIC found out about his comments i can assure you he and the company would be reprimanded. He is clearly trying to help out SH but must be careful. He is walking a fine line


----------



## mick2006

lots of off screen buying going on in both FNT and FNTO at the moment, with buyers willing to come in and buy at market price, very positive signs in both volume and shareprice movement.

could be a very interesting last hour, with the potential for people to buy up large chunks hoping to avoid an auction on monday to grab stock before the announcements commence on tuesday followed by another on thursday.


----------



## kgee

Yep seems the last announcement has had the desired effect...those people buying options at 0.06 last week gotta be pretty happy


----------



## henry vanderhave

you bet i am kgee.Averaged down with .006.In the winners circle at moment.Thanks mobcat and mick for insights on trading oppies


----------



## mobcat

Nice action hey today ..........thats what we like to see some SP movement in the holders favour for a change next week is looking like a ball biter ATM so i am just going to sit back and pop a bollie and heres cheers to all FNTand FNTO holders finally we are back on the mend and in the radars of many a investor again  ...........still so undervalued this one for it,s potential and the market seem,s to be likeing risk again perfect timing for the boys at head office to weave their magic with their big bag full of positive price sensitive Anns any thing could happen in the next month so iam not puting a number on it,s potential im just enjoying watching  this bad boy perform and i hold millions of em so im loving it good fortune all and bring on monday times like this you wish the market was open 24/7 i will watch Germany tonight with intrest through glassy eyes Cheers all


----------



## Nyden

Gosh, I sure wish I would have bought a few oppies a few days ago - if only to re-sell! 

I'm actually tempted now to grab a few, but ... that little voice inside is hard to quiet :


----------



## jtb

henry vanderhave said:


> you bet i am kgee.Averaged down with .006.In the winners circle at moment.Thanks mobcat and mick for insights on trading oppies




Had the same idea HV, but as it was only going to bring the avg down to 1.2 I didn't bother


----------



## Mousie

henry vanderhave said:


> you bet i am kgee.Averaged down with .006.In the winners circle at moment.Thanks mobcat and mick for insights on trading oppies




Joined the brave oppy buyers' club with buys at 0.5c-0.8c to average down an initial buy of 1.8c, let's enjoy the ride boys...


----------



## kgee

Mousie said:


> Joined the brave oppy buyers' club with buys at 0.5c-0.8c to average down an initial buy of 1.8c, let's enjoy the ride boys...




I don't know if I like you guy's for your testicular fortitude or the fact that you still have money to play with...but congrats I still have a few at 2.7 but far outweighed by my holdfngs in heads at  av .15 ...(profit)but its been a rough couple of months
but I'm hopeful it'll come thru in the end


----------



## surfingman

Anyone keen to have a go at determining / guessing if FNT will beat the down ward force on the market and keep running up on Monday and Tuesday?

I am hoping a bit of a down on Monday so I can buy some more and Tuesday run again....


----------



## STRAT

Hi fellas,
 I dont normally post here on ASF but wanted to say gudday and what a bunch of fun the next 6 trading days are gonna be. This is my second stint with FNT and it was very kind to me last time. Yall got to admit though that ann re oppies and future anns was a tad cheeky to say the least. Im surprised the ASX put it up. Blatant ramp and all

Mobcat, Ramper extraordinaire. Ballsy call with the oppies mate . Good on ya well done


----------



## zander

Hi all,
my first post on the quality ASF.

Re:
http://www.frontierresources.com.au...NT_Acquires_major_Cu_Au_Resource__13Jul06.pdf

What is it going to be on *Tuesday*: 
A JORC compliant Inferred Resource at Kodu of 
*85 million tonnes*
*120 million tonnes* 
or  
*200 million tonnes*

We shall see!

Kind Regards


----------



## chicken8

it said in the previous announcement that its coming on tuesday

the last announcement had a list of all the upcoming announcement dates for october and november


----------



## mobcat

Oh well all considering fair day had by FNT today considering  the market ...........up big time in germany ATM some 41% today maybe they no something we dont yet oh well we will all know tommorow good luck all


----------



## born2win

sorry, did you say it went up 41% for FNT in germany today? =O my goodness =D~            

Lets see how we ride tomolo!


----------



## nioka

mobcat said:


> Oh well all considering fair day had by FNT today considering  the market ...........up big time in germany ATM some 41% today maybe they no something we dont yet oh well we will all know tommorow good luck all




Please explain. Your post timed at 4.47pm. Germany would not have been trading for this week at that time. ???????????


----------



## Gekko

Mobcat, the "41% in Germany" was Friday. Not Monday. When you wrote your post, it wasn't even 7am in Germany. And i dont think the DAX opens at 6am!

I hope for you guys the markets hold tonight. Fingers crossed


----------



## mobcat

Sorry guys i grabed it off my Frontier bloomberg link 

http://www.bloomberg.com/apps/quote?ticker=TG5:GR

Updated is showing even


----------



## surfingman

It's good to wake up today and see a flicker of green light coming from the US:bounce::bounce:

Factors (studies and assays) to be announced to the ASX that are likely to effect the share price in the immediate future include:
2 major ‘viability’ related studies by external consultants

*Indicated and Inferred Resource Estimation for the Kodu Deposit (Tuesday 23rd October)* 
Conceptual Mining Study (end of the first week in November)
o Andewa gold drill core assay results (Monday 29th October)
o Extensive Sirimu (near Kodu) gold bulldozer trench assay results (Thursday 25th October).

Good luck to all holders...


----------



## vert

yes surfingman very happy to see the green today. 

after going back through this entire thread last night it will be interesting to see how well the market reacts to todays announcement, givern that it went to 0.50 when they only had an inferred resouce of 85Mt and a *hypothetical 120Mt*.last update was 203Mt inferrred and they hope to double that. the sp went to 0.25 then and now one could only expect or hope that it should double that. 

good luck everyone


----------



## surfingman

36% TONNAGE INCREASE TO THE TOTAL RESOURCE AT THE KODU DEPOSIT
TO CONTAIN 1.24 MILLION TONNES OF COPPER EQUIVALENT* GRADING 0.45%
INCLUDING 105 MILLION TONNES OF INDICATED GRADING 0.48% COPPER EQUIVALENT*

Not as much as expected but still a solid resource.

That will be whats used for the Conceptual Mining Study look forward to seeing the results...


----------



## Nyden

That would have been a sweet little intra-day trade if you sold off at .22 & rebought in at .195  I never learn with this little sucker, I always just seem to hold! Difference of over 10%


----------



## vert

dont worry about intraday movements, your patience will be rewarded far more than a couple of cents.
patiencent larger orders are slowly coming in at 0.195


----------



## Nyden

vert said:


> dont worry about intraday movements, your patience will be rewarded far more than a couple of cents.
> patiencent larger orders are slowly coming in at 0.195




Well, it depends on your holding really.

A couple of cents...is well, a couple of thousand dollars. That's nothing to snicker at!


----------



## STRAT

Ist ann has done a bit of a belly flop. Lets hope it picks up this arvo .................................................


----------



## UPKA

STRAT said:


> Ist ann has done a bit of a belly flop. Lets hope it picks up this arvo .................................................




If you have followed this stock for a while, you'll notice that this stock always rises prior to an ann, then followed by a sell off after the ann. great stock for short term trade if u buy be4 the ann and sell after, not much value in long term hold for those who wants the company to realise its full potentials...


----------



## Nyden

UPKA said:


> If you have followed this stock for a while, you'll notice that this stock always rises prior to an ann, then followed by a sell off after the ann. great stock for short term trade if u buy be4 the ann and sell after, not much value in long term hold for those who wants the company to realise its full potentials...




Even so - it's ridiculous to see a stock *fall* after a positive announcement, on a positive day  
Hopefully will see a rise in the auction after close


----------



## STRAT

UPKA said:


> If you have followed this stock for a while, you'll notice that this stock always rises prior to an ann, then followed by a sell off after the ann. great stock for short term trade if u buy be4 the ann and sell after, not much value in long term hold for those who wants the company to realise its full potentials...



I have followed this stock for some time and I wouldnt call today in keeping with history. Hope the option holders get some sleep tonight


----------



## Nyden

Well, definitely looks to be a green day today for FNT, as well as all my other stocks! 

There's an ann tomorrow, isn't there? I wonder how many pre-ann buyers we'll get in today, as well as on Monday! I guess we should see a fair rise today then - since if the news is all positive; might not be another opportunity?


----------



## trader

I don't know why anybody would be selling now, wait until tomorrow and if
the ann is good which it is suppose to be, sell then. If anything now would
be the time to buy or atleast before the end of the day.

I do hold and I'am waiting till tomorrow.


----------



## *Barney*

Any geos out there able to interpret results?

25th October 2007
ASX Limited
Company Announcements Office
Announcement
HIGH GRADE AND ALSO WIDE GOLD ASSAY RESULTS IN MULTIPLE LOCATIONS
FROM THE FIRST BULLDOZER TRENCHING AT THE SIRIMU PROSPECT, PNG
PLUS A POSSIBLE SSW EXTENSION TO THE KODU DEPOSIT DEFINED
Frontier Resources is very pleased to announce excellent gold and locally silver + lead assay
results, covering an 800m apparent strike length, from the first round of bulldozer trenching
at the Sirimu /SW Kodu Epithermal Prospect, in Papua New Guinea.
In addition, a possible >300m extension to the Kodu Deposit has been defined from >600ppm
copper anomalism in trenches at the eastern end of this zone. These are exciting advances
in the exploration of EL 1348.
 Higher grade bulldozer trench assay results include:
 4.4m grading 19.95g/t gold + 47g/t silver + 3.2% lead
 10m grading 11.40g/t gold + 40g/t silver + 0.4% lead
 10m grading 4.82g/t gold + 0.75% lead
 10m grading 5.10g/t gold
 10m grading 2.19g/t gold
 10m grading 1.06g/t gold
 5m grading 1.18g/t gold
 Entire gold anomalous bulldozer trench intervals (including the above results) are:
 34.8m grading 8.64g/t gold + 36g/t silver + 1.01% lead
 107.7m grading 2.23g/t gold + 11g/t silver
 201.4m grading 0.54g/t gold (true widths of these intervals are unknown)
 The first stage bulldozer trenching and access program consisted of a total of 2,575m
cut and sampled in 8 trenches, in the gold anomalous ridge/spur soil zones.
 Frontier rock chip sampling of float in the vicinity that was reported to the ASX
27/6/2007, returned high grades of epithermal style of mineralisation, with assays to
5.73g/t gold + 8.49% lead + 19 g/t silver, 3.3 g/t gold + 6.81% lead + 491 g/t silver and
0.13% molybdenum.
 The trenching has confirmed epithermal mineralisation occurs over a large area,
centred about 1km WSW of Kodu. The only historic drill hole in this area returned 2m
of 15.5g/t gold + 8 lower grade gold zones to 10m of 0.5 g/t gold.
 This exciting prospect strongly warrants concerted exploration, including infill and
extension bulldozer trenching followed by drilling. Additional trenching, mapping and
more detailed sampling is now underway.
 The Sirimu/SW Kodu high-grade epithermal precious and base-metal mineralisation
provides a first class exploration and possible development target near Kodu. If such a
deposit were discovered, it could be easier and faster to bring into production, than
the World Class copper-gold-molybdenum deposit itself.


----------



## doogie_goes_off

Good gold grades indicating that the source of 'recent' high grade rock chips is probably uncovered in these trenches. Nice grades, questionable widths until drilled but upgrades the potential for locating an economically significant gold ore body that is track accessible and can be 'easily' explored.


----------



## Kremmen

FNTO looks like one of the riskiest games in town. The company is trying to talk things up, which is quite understandable, but if they don't have anything super-wonderful to report, the options may expire worth nothing. If it's looking like ending up close to the line, I wonder how many people will convert vs how many will just dump them on market for anything they can get?


----------



## Pommiegranite

Kremmen said:


> FNTO looks like one of the riskiest games in town. The company is trying to talk things up, which is quite understandable, but if they don't have anything super-wonderful to report, the options may expire worth nothing. If it's looking like ending up close to the line, I wonder how many people will convert vs how many will just dump them on market for anything they can get?




Kremmen, I think FNTO are well worth a punt. The conceptual study should be out soon. The last time this was out (desktop study), FNT shot up to 50cents.

All is need is another 4-5 cents on the SP before the option holders really start raking it in. One has to remember that people holding options are only putting a small amount towards them, so view it as a calculated risk.


----------



## crombo97

Announcement out on ASX
HIGH GRADE GOLD, ZINC AND SILVER ASSAYS AT KOMSEN PROSPECT
(TO 19.0 G/T GOLD, 119 G/T SILVER, 10.3% ZINC OVER 1M)
PLUS ADDITIONAL LOWER GRADE INTERCEPTS IN HOLES 003, 004 & 005
ANDEWA PROJECT, PAPUA NEW GUINEA


----------



## STRAT

Dear oh dear. Strike three a fizzer too. Those oppies arent lookin too good right now  ....................................................................................


----------



## crombo97

I topped up on the oppies today.
I think it will pay off soon................or i hope so!!!!!


----------



## nioka

STRAT said:


> Dear oh dear. Strike three a fizzer too. Those oppies arent lookin too good right now  ....................................................................................




Can't say I agree with you. Are you trying to keep the price down to get in cheaper? The oppies are speculative because of the timing but I have faith in the company. My average price is less than 13c  and I don't hold opps so I can't complain at this stage.


----------



## Nyden

nioka said:


> Can't say I agree with you. Are you trying to keep the price down to get in cheaper? The oppies are speculative because of the timing but I have faith in the company. My average price is less than 13c  and I don't hold opps so I can't complain at this stage.





What happened today though? Were people expecting better results? I mean; was a great day in the market, FNT was up at one point.

It's the day traders ruining the stock  I have decided to hold for the 12 month CGT in the hopes of the stock being worth a bundle in a year or 2


----------



## Nyden

Nyden said:


> What happened today though? Were people expecting better results? I mean; was a great day in the market, FNT was up at one point.
> 
> It's the day traders ruining the stock  I have decided to hold for the 12 month CGT in the hopes of the stock being worth a bundle in a year or 2




Wish I could edit!

In addition;

Am I correct to assume the only upcoming ann is the CMS late this week? (End of first week in November...I guess *technically* that would be this week, but one could argue the next)
I should certainly hope that isn't all they've got up their hat, or those options are going to expire worthless.

I am glad for that little voice of restraint now, was tempted to pick some options up, once again am feeling relief that I didn't!


----------



## UPKA

Nyden said:


> Wish I could edit!
> 
> In addition;
> 
> Am I correct to assume the only upcoming ann is the CMS late this week? (End of first week in November...I guess *technically* that would be this week, but one could argue the next)
> I should certainly hope that isn't all they've got up their hat, or those options are going to expire worthless.
> 
> I am glad for that little voice of restraint now, was tempted to pick some options up, once again am feeling relief that I didn't!




just a warning for ppl who are waiting for the CMS, when the CMS comes out, we'll have a clearer picture of how much it'll cost to bring Kodu into production. I'm guessing it wouldn't be cheap, possible around the $200m mark (estimated off MGO's CMS, correct me if im wrong). the figure might scare off some investors, so don't expect any dramatic jump in SP. 

Plus today's results from andrews project isnt all that impressive either, low grade stuff imo. from the sounds of the ann, the company is ramping up their find a bit, hoping to push up the SP n get the options exercised... 

Good luck to all holders


----------



## Nyden

UPKA said:


> just a warning for ppl who are waiting for the CMS, when the CMS comes out, we'll have a clearer picture of how much it'll cost to bring Kodu into production. I'm guessing it wouldn't be cheap, possible around the $200m mark (estimated off MGO's CMS, correct me if im wrong). the figure might scare off some investors, so don't expect any dramatic jump in SP.
> 
> Plus today's results from andrews project isnt all that impressive either, low grade stuff imo. from the sounds of the ann, the company is ramping up their find a bit, hoping to push up the SP n get the options exercised...
> 
> Good luck to all holders




Well, I guess it can be looked at both ways; of course people are *expecting* a rather large bill there I would think? I should very much doubt buyers are under the impression it's all just going to magically fly out of the ground. And a cost *below* expectations could certainly push the SP higher; as well as 'real it all up' (taking a step from the 'dream' to the reality 

At least, that's wishful thinking! With an average buy-in at 16.6, yesterdays little plummet has put me in the red again by a hair  My portfolio is cursed, I wish they could *all* be in the green simultaneously, dammit.


----------



## chicken8

what do we all make of this morning's announcement?

PNG landowners to become equity partners.......


----------



## Sean K

chicken8 said:


> what do we all make of this morning's announcement?
> 
> PNG landowners to become equity partners.......



Positive IMO. Important to keep the natives happy. Wonder what sort of royalties they'll haggle for as well?


----------



## STRAT

nioka said:


> Can't say I agree with you. Are you trying to keep the price down to get in cheaper? The oppies are speculative because of the timing but I have faith in the company. My average price is less than 13c  and I don't hold opps so I can't complain at this stage.



Fair enough nioka but you would have to agree surely that the market has not responded to the first 3 anns? My concern lies in the fact that the last ann is conceptual by description and therefore conseptual by nature. If three upgrades in a row cant bring the oppies home, how can we expect a conseptual mining study to do it? As to the down ramping coment, with all due respect thats just silly.
Ive traded FNT twice over the last few months and she has been kind to me both times though to a much lesser degree this time. I wish those still holding the best of luck


----------



## boults_4545

From the announcement at 1:30pm today. 

"Announcements to the ASX that are likely to have a significant impact on the share price in the immediate
future include:
• The continuing release of Andewa drill core assay results, as received, but mostly
• The Conceptual Mining Study (CMS) which is due to be reported early to mid-November.
I am increasingly confident in Frontier’s future and suggest you monitor the Company’s announcements and
share price in the immediate future, with the view to seriously considering exercising the options prior to
their expiry date, should you so wish to do so. If you would like to discuss this further, please feel free to
contact me."

What are the results of a coneptual mining study going to tell us that we don't already know?


----------



## mobcat

News a plenty of late hey and all seems good to  

Do ya kinda get the felling that something is going to happen big time in FNT really soon i dont know if its the CMS or something else but what ever it is i just wish FNT would do it the SP is getting hammerd of late and i took it as a sign to top up in the heads and take advanatge of the weakness only for it  to fall a further 2 cents

November sure do,s look like a earner when it comes to FNT  if i was a gambler i would be buying oppies they could go off if head office comes through with all there talk of late time will tell good luck all


----------



## j4mesa

Please read below news :

http://www.news.com.au/adelaidenow/story/0,22606,22672892-5006368,00.html

Seems to be both good and bad news


----------



## lazyfish

The latest ann contains a section addressing the issue of potential opposition from Australia to develop the Kodu deposit. Personally convinced because I don't think our government is willing to offer them anything remotely close to what FNT can offer them. I am a bit confused about

"The Kokoda Track is 96km long and ALL PRIVATELY OWNED by PNG citizens."

and

"Kodu landowners own about 10% of the Kokoda track and have indicated to me that they will close it down if any government interference with their right to improve the lives of their people through the possible development of the Kodu deposit."

Just wondering what happened to the other 90%?


----------



## doogie_goes_off

The other 90% is no where near the deposit and hence owned by someone else - the deposit is not 96km long so it only impacts on a small area within the "Kodu landowners" area(~600m-1km long?). PNG is very tribal and traditional landowners usually own catchments or similar areas. Occasionally tribes block the track to try and get money off the government (pseudo-blackmail) but the government doesn't seem to ever cough up, the landowners are complaining about lack of services. Maybe Turnbull should have given them $16M or Frontier $16M to go away?? instead of forcing the world heritage angle. I doubt that it will meet the strict WHA guidelines, I mean the Franklin River only just got saved because at the last minute an aboriginal heritage site was found. There needs to be environmental values of world significance as far as I am aware and surely there's plenty of traditionally inhabited rainforest in PNG all over these areas (unlike the coast which is all logged/plantations).


----------



## STRAT

OK so lets recap

FNT announce in advance 4 price sensitive announcements will be made before time runs out for the options

The first three all resourse upgrades fail to move the market

The last a conseptual mining study which in FNT,s words from the announcement this avo is "assessing possible development paths" which means a few good ideas we may or may not go ahead with.

FNT announces a share in the deal to land owners in and around the mine site at/near the Kokoda Track obviously to get them on side because FNT's own Government in Australia is planning to offer the New Gunia Government 15.9 million dollars towards making the Track a world heritage site.

Anyone else see getting these oppies converted a bit of an up hill battle?

Anyone else see getting this mine to actually open a bit of an uphill battle as well?


----------



## UPKA

STRAT said:


> OK so lets recap
> 
> FNT announce in advance 4 price sensitive announcements will be made before time runs out for the options
> 
> The first three all resourse upgrades fail to move the market
> 
> The last a conseptual mining study which in FNT,s words from the announcement this avo is "assessing possible development paths" which means a few good ideas we may or may not go ahead with.
> 
> FNT announces a share in the deal to land owners in and around the mine site at/near the Kokoda Track obviously to get them on side because FNT's own Government in Australia is planning to offer the New Gunia Government 15.9 million dollars towards making the Track a world heritage site.
> 
> Anyone else see getting these oppies converted a bit of an up hill battle?
> 
> Anyone else see getting this mine to actually open a bit of an uphill battle as well?




Obviously the MD released these reports in a rush so close to the options expiry date for a reason, i guess it didn't work out. IMO the anns were average, the wording were rather aggressive and "wild", in an attempt to push the SP over the 20c mark. I guess Peter has failed to convince the market, I don't expect the CMS to do the SP any good either. Anyone have a figure on how much the company will receive if all converted?


----------



## doogie_goes_off

83+ Million options at 20c = ~$17M, that would go a long way to a project startup if they were able to get one of the smaller operations started to provide cash for the big one!


----------



## lazyfish

Thanks doogie for that, sorry about my ignorance. I have another question though, would it be possible at all for the mining license to be granted before the oppies expire? I don't own oppies at all and my holding in head is too small to worry about, but I am really interested in the recent events.


----------



## Nyden

I still believe the ops are a risk at their current prices; but let's face it, FNT's SP is not very far off of 20c at all.

All it needs to do is sit at even 21-22c at the expiry date for fnt to make some cash. Doesn't do much for those who paid a lot for the options, but - who cares about them :


Everyone knew this whole Kokoda track nonsense would come up again, what do you think the PNG government will take - a mere 15mil from the Aus gov, or the mass of jobs created from a 1.5b+ project?

PNG wouldn't want to scare off other mining companies from exploring as well, with the fear of having their mine taken away because an army helmet was discovered within 10 miles of it 


Rant time!
The concept of making the Kokoda track world heritage is absolute rubbish. 
I'm sorry; I realise that it's an important track to many people; but, by that logic - eventually *every* single square inch of earth will be 'sacred' to one nation or another for some reason in history. 

Frankly, I couldn't care less if they were digging smack bang in the middle of the thing!


----------



## STRAT

Nyden said:


> I still believe the ops are a risk at their current prices; but let's face it, FNT's SP is not very far off of 20c at all.
> 
> All it needs to do is sit at even 21-22c at the expiry date for fnt to make some cash. Doesn't do much for those who paid a lot for the options, but - who cares about them :
> 
> 
> Everyone knew this whole Kokoda track nonsense would come up again, what do you think the PNG government will take - a mere 15mil from the Aus gov, or the mass of jobs created from a 1.5b+ project?
> 
> PNG wouldn't want to scare off other mining companies from exploring as well, with the fear of having their mine taken away because an army helmet was discovered within 10 miles of it
> 
> 
> Rant time!
> The concept of making the Kokoda track world heritage is absolute rubbish.
> I'm sorry; I realise that it's an important track to many people; but, by that logic - eventually *every* single square inch of earth will be 'sacred' to one nation or another for some reason in history.
> 
> Frankly, I couldn't care less if they were digging smack bang in the middle of the thing!



Fair comment maybe but the point is not who is right. Its the plain and simple fact that if it becomes a political football then it all gets much much harder and the SP suffers directly. 

As to the oppies 
You arent allowing much time for the paperwork.
The heads need to hold those prices for a length of time to inspire confidence in the resale value of the converted oppies
at 21-22c no one who paid more than 0-1c for them whould realize any safe value by converting them. The SP needs to hold at 23.5 plus and thats an increase of 40%+


----------



## Nyden

STRAT said:


> Fair comment maybe but the point is not who is right. Its the plain and simple fact that if it becomes a political football then it all gets much much harder and the SP suffers directly.
> 
> As to the oppies
> You arent allowing much time for the paperwork.
> The heads need to hold those prices for a length of time to inspire confidence in the resale value of the converted oppies
> at 21-22c no one who paid more than 0-1c for them whould realize any safe value by converting them. The SP needs to hold at 23.5 plus




Well, that's why I used the term 'sit', the SP would probably need to hit 23-25 on a hype, in which case 22 would become its new little 'low' with prospect of further increase. I believe anyone who *did* pay over 5c, should look for the best time to sell them, & accept their loss.


I'm already wondering in the back of my mind; what will FNT do if the oppies fall through? Perhaps issue a free share for every few held, I wish  That'd get a good price going!


----------



## nioka

Nyden;217882
I'm already wondering in the back of my mind; what will FNT do if the oppies fall through? Perhaps issue a free share for every few held said:


> The company still has the option of offering shares to an institution or to existing holders at market price. If that ends up less than 20c then a new issue would be expected to be below the 20c price for the existing options. The company could issue shares at 20c with free attached options eg. 1 free option for each 10 shares purchased as has TAS this week. They would then still raise the necessary funds. The company has not much to lose. Those that purchased options would be the losers, that is the risk taken when you buy options. Remember the higher the possible gain the bigger the risk.


----------



## spottygoose

PNG News (thanks Jemster):

Kokoda Track to be rerouted

By FRANK ASAELI
PART of the Kokoda Track will have to be rerouted when landowners begin mining the Kodu hill and surrounding areas on Mount Bini at Koiari in Central province.
They told an exploration company, Frontier Resources, that they would close down the section of the track if the authorities try to stop them.

Frontier Resources managing director Peter McNeil said about 10% of the track passed through the area and the landowners maintain it was their right to improve the lives of the people through mining.

Mining Vice-Minister Ano Pala and Central Governor Alphonse Moroi have given assurance that the Government understood the landowners’ aspirations and would not stop their plans. “This track does not serve the people of Koiari and does not serve the interest of the province and Papua New Guinea for that matter,” Mr Moroi said. “Our people have been disadvantage for many years because of the track. “It serves the interests of tour operators and other people who have interests on this track.”

Mr Moroi had earlier accompanied Mr Pala and the ministry’s first secretary, Veari Maha, to Kodu. He said the Government would support Frontier exploration’s application to renew the exploration licence and other applications. Mr Pala said the ministry also wanted the exploration work to be fast-tracked.

He was told by Frontier Resources that mining was targeted to start by 2015 but if its applications were processed faster, it could begin earlier. “The possible future development of Kodu is an issue for the sovereign nation of Papua New Guinea to determine with all stakeholders’ legal rights, commercial aspirations and moral outcomes or desires taken into consideration,” Mr McNeil said. “Frontier’s exploration has not and will not damage the Kokoda Track in any way. However, it is yet to be determined what impact mining of the huge deposit could have, which is likely to be less than 3%.”

The Kodu deposit is located about 400m east of the 96km-long Kokoda Track at its closest point.


----------



## doogie_goes_off

The quarterly activities are nothing new but it is pretty amazing how many results/programs have been reported/completed this quarter. Hats off to the busy png explorers.


----------



## skiper

nioka said:


> The company still has the option of offering shares to an institution or to existing holders at market price. If that ends up less than 20c then a new issue would be expected to be below the 20c price for the existing options. The company could issue shares at 20c with free attached options eg. 1 free option for each 10 shares purchased as has TAS this week. They would then still raise the necessary funds. The company has not much to lose. Those that purchased options would be the losers, that is the risk taken when you buy options. Remember the higher the possible gain the bigger the risk.




Unless your are in CVI and get 4c options possibly opening at 20c+...................at least my 1.8 million FNTO will pay for my 230,000 CVIO In the latest offering of 1/5...................although, when dealing with people of the calibre of the McNeils, expect the unexpected


----------



## dubiousinfo

McNeil has planned it well with the release of so much news to coincide with the expiry of the options. Whether or not he gets the share price over the line is yet to be seen. Even if he doesn't, it wont be for lack of trying and there are many other companies that could take a leaf out of his book. I still hold some opies and will give him the benefit of the doubt for the moment.

That said, it is no certainty to get the price over the line and I expect he is busy with Plan B in the background which may be to find an underwriter for the opies in case the SP gets close, but not quite there. If he can get the SP to 19 or 20c that may be enough for someone to underwrite. That wont help those holding opies, but that's the risk you take.

At least he is out there putting in the hards yards and if you are going to take some risk, it may as well be with someone who will give it every chance.


----------



## AussiePaul72

dubiousinfo said:


> McNeil has planned it well with the release of so much news to coincide with the expiry of the options. Whether or not he gets the share price over the line is yet to be seen. Even if he doesn't, it wont be for lack of trying and there are many other companies that could take a leaf out of his book. I still hold some opies and will give him the benefit of the doubt for the moment.
> 
> That said, it is no certainty to get the price over the line and I expect he is busy with Plan B in the background which may be to find an underwriter for the opies in case the SP gets close, but not quite there. If he can get the SP to 19 or 20c that may be enough for someone to underwrite. That wont help those holding opies, but that's the risk you take.
> 
> At least he is out there putting in the hards yards and if you are going to take some risk, it may as well be with someone who will give it every chance.




Well said Dubiousinfo ..... I entirely agree with your comments about the McNeils and FNT. We can be sure that every effort will be made to look after share and option holders. I only hold shares myself but you really are made to feel a part of the FNT family with the McNeils at the helm


----------



## Nyden

Yes, but - I think the market needs quality over quantity. We can have a thousand announcements, & the market may hardly budge.

We need something unexpected, an ace up the sleeve; I hope he's got one


----------



## chicken8

the problem with informing the market of all upcoming announcements is that it gives holders and day traders an exact timeline of when to SELL

the element of surprise is gone and i think this is why the sp has been dangling around the 16c mark as opposed to the 18c mark for most of last week 

alot of buyers have left since they know theres only 1 or 2 announcements to come and most of the sellers have already sold knowing that the most exciting part is behind them

i'm holding the heads and will continue to hold


----------



## Mazrox

Anyone hear Peter McNeill on AM this morning? He's now saying that part of the Kokoda Track might need to have a "diversion" - but that this has been done before and that no significant battles took place in the bit concerned.

Of course the local tour operator they interviewed disagreed. And the Australian government is now pushing for heritage listing.

Also mentioned the agreement with the local landowners.

Looking messy to me, I'm not holding out much hope for my options!

Hope they can sort it out long-term though...

Maz


----------



## Mazrox

Here's a link to the story on the ABC news site. Has a link on this page to the audio from AM.

http://www.abc.net.au/news/stories/2007/11/01/2078150.htm

Maz


----------



## boults_4545

Mr Rudd has weighed in on the issue:

OPPOSITION Leader Kevin Rudd will contact Papua New Guinea Prime Minister Michael Somare to express his concern at reported plans to divert a section of the Kokoda Track for a copper mine.

Australian mining company Frontier Resources has reportedly said a part of the track would have to be re-routed by the time its copper mine hits full-scale production in several years time. 

Frontier Resources, which has the backing of the PNG Government and landowners for the project to go ahead, says the area it plans to mine is about one per cent of the 96-kilometre track and holds no significant historic value. 

But some historians and trekking operators disagree. 

"If the report is accurate, the plan stinks, it absolutely stinks," Mr Rudd said. 

"I've made arrangements with my office to get in contact with Michael Somare, the Prime Minister of PNG, and we will talk it through." 

Mr Rudd said the Kokoda Track, which he has walked, was "part and parcel of the Australian soul". 
"If any of you have walked the track, been up there and seen the sacrifice of all those Australians, who pushed back the Japanese invasion which was heading towards Australia, we should honour them by preserving the track as it is."


----------



## doogie_goes_off

Mr Rudd once walked the track, presumably he has now decided the people who own it owe him something for his tourism patronage and can now determine the future use of their land.


----------



## Nyden

If that fool is going to play the "diggers" card, I wonder; what would they themselves want? Propserity for many of the people of the region, or a tourist hole for Australians trying to 'connect' with nature, & history?

Heck, that isn't even the issue. It's 1%! The Australian government has no say in this; when will we find out if it's "locked in" more or less? I just want this rubbish behind us.


----------



## Bushman

Nyden said:


> If that fool is going to play the "diggers" card, I wonder; what would they themselves want? Propserity for many of the people of the region, or a tourist hole for Australians trying to 'connect' with nature, & history?
> 
> Heck, that isn't even the issue. It's 1%! The Australian government has no say in this; when will we find out if it's "locked in" more or less? I just want this rubbish behind us.




This is crazy but politics is a numbers game and what better way to stack up the numbers than to defend the Kokoda trail. Dirty, dirty politics. What do Rudd and Howard care about the Kodu landowners. 

Lots of press coverage on this story today. Could well be fatal for this latest share price push. There is likely to be substantial political willpower exerted over this in Australia. The question is will PNG stand up for itself? 

Remember the furore over Gallipoli and the proposal by the Turkish government to widen the roads leading in to Anzac cove. The Turks paid no heed to the political posturing over here. But Turkey is a stronger proposition than PNG. 

Personally I have held a parcel of FNT for awhile now. Putting my self interest aside, I would support the mine as it is ridiculous for Australia to try and protect a 94km stretch of land in PNG in the interest of nationhood. Protect the key battle sites and cemeteries by all means and protect the integrity of the 'track'. I think a small diversion to allow a mine half a km from the track would definitely not detract from the integrity of a jungle track. 

Interesting issue this. Colonialism is still alive and well when it comes to our nearest neighbour.


----------



## Bushman

Sorry for the rant but one more thing sprang to mind about this. Libs just approved Woodside's Pluto LNG plant in the Burrup Peninsula in WA. To quote a recent Get Up campaign about the cultural heritage value of the site: 

'Imagine the oldest and largest art gallery in the world. A collection of a million rock carvings just off the North-West Shelf of Australia - some six times the age of the Pyramids, including images of the now-extinct Tasmanian Tiger and perhaps the world’s earliest engravings of a human face.' 

Yet this was strangely ignored by Today Tonight. 

One rule for 'our' cultural heritage, another for 'their' cultural heritage.


----------



## Nyden

Why couldn't it be a case of 'all publicity is good publicity' !
Well, maybe we'll get a new lot of 'gamblers' coming on board, looking to defy the government 

Gosh, options are at half a cent again.


Hypothetically; let's say the Aus gov manage to influence this...

Would it be that great a catastrophe? I mean, surely they'd be allowed to dig in the rest of Kodu? How much of their resource would they lose? I keep hearing 1% this, & 1% that... Just how much of the mine is sitting in this 'sacred' land?

What I think will really save the SP right now, is some *non* Koduo-related news...Kodu is tainted by the media right now, give us an update on something else!


----------



## zander

FNT up in Frankfurt (Price 0.124; Change 0.026; Change % 26.531)

And is this the rabbit they would have to pull out of the hat:

http://www.bloomberg.com/apps/news?pid=conews&tkr=tg5:gr


----------



## AussiePaul72

zander said:


> FNT up in Frankfurt (Price 0.124; Change 0.026; Change % 26.531)
> 
> And is this the rabbit they would have to pull out of the hat:
> 
> http://www.bloomberg.com/apps/news?pid=conews&tkr=tg5:gr




Thanks Zander ..... that does make interesting reading. The thought of a chinese company/s investing in Frontier would certainly give the SP a boost i think. Even though there was no definite news in the article there is obviously things happening behind the scenes. Peter McNeil may just have his hands on that rabbit in his hat! FNT up by 26% in Frankfurt is certainly a good sign and will be interesting to see what happens on Monday on the ASX.


----------



## pk_wasp

That article is dated 15 of Feb 2007 though

But that rise overseas is interesting 

Hopefully all this political stuff can be sorted post elections and we get some decent drilling results


----------



## Boyou

Even though the news is a bit stale, it is very interesting for those of us who hold FNT.

Anyone have any clues on how info might be obtained regarding which companies are mining / exploring for Gold and Copper in Papua New Guinea.

The Chinese would no doubt be privvy to that info.

Thanks for the posting


----------



## Bull121

The landowners have stopped tourists from using the track before in protest and they most definitely will do it again if it means they will be missing out on any financial advantage.

I see the mine going ahead, the locals want it, the PNG Government want it. Who is Australia to stop these people from benefiting in what is theirs.


----------



## Nyden

Just 20 days for the cease trading on the options...when are they going to release these 4 price-sensitive anns? In the final minute? *I'll* be happy with 24c, I'm not greedy  (I don't hold options)

Surely they aren't going to release them all over 1-2 weeks? That might help, but - it's only going to create a short-lived euphoria, and the price just may well drop before then.


----------



## prawn_86

They have already released 3 of the 4 announcements, plus one that was not detailed (the landowners equity agreement).

The only ann left to come is the Conceptual Mining Study.


----------



## Nyden

prawn_86 said:


> They have already released 3 of the 4 announcements, plus one that was not detailed (the landowners equity agreement).
> 
> The only ann left to come is the Conceptual Mining Study.




I thought I saw in their latest ann they had more? Guess I miss-read
If that's the case, sorry folks - oppies are worthless :


----------



## lazyfish

I think a few people will be interested in this. I went to the AMEC presentation today and Peter said that he should be able to get the CMS this afternoon, and hopefully release it on Tuesday. He also said something interesting after the presentation to a group of us, I will post them if I can find my notes...


----------



## AussiePaul72

lazyfish said:


> I think a few people will be interested in this. I went to the AMEC presentation today and Peter said that he should be able to get the CMS this afternoon, and hopefully release it on Tuesday. He also said something interesting after the presentation to a group of us, I will post them if I can find my notes...




Thanks Lazyfish .... i'm sure a lot of us would be interested to hear what Peter had to say! I always have the feeling he has something up his sleeve


----------



## lazyfish

Here are my notes on FNT.

on Kodu

It is likely that mining will have an impact on kokoda trail, unless there is available cheap power. FNT will explore possibility of hydro power. There is no battle that took place near where the mine is. FNT has commissioned university of PNG to do research on this. He believed that kodu will go ahead, everyone will have to make some sort of compromise.

When asked if FNT will do a fund raising if oppies are not exercise, he said yes, sometime around March 2008, but company is seriously considering a TSX dual listing because he says ASX is not giving FNT the kind of multiples TSX would give.

After his presentation, he mentioned to a small group of investors that he met the Chinese boss of the third largest alumina producer (not sure if it's the 3rd largest in the world, or in China) in Sydney not long ago. They are looking to branch into copper, and Peter will be sending him a copy of CMS when it comes out. He mentioned that if they come in, they want to be equity partner and they will be able to construct the plant fast and cheap. He also said FNT will try to remain the majority holder.

Lastly on time line, if everything goes well on kodu, Peter said realistically, it will take 2 years for feasibility studies, 2 years for permitting and 3 years construction as this is a *HUGE* project.

Apologies if I got anything wrong.


----------



## kgee

Nice work lazyfish...thats a fairly long time frame...did anyone else at the Amec presentation have much of interest?


----------



## mobcat

Dont stress to much about the 4pm trade for 2.6 mill in the oppies just me doing a bit of house keeping prior to the gains  wooooooo hoooooooo:dance: bring it on Mc Neills


----------



## Jay-684

mobcat said:


> Dont stress to much about the 4pm trade for 2.6 mill in the oppies just me doing a bit of house keeping prior to the gains  wooooooo hoooooooo:dance: bring it on Mc Neills




With only 10 days left until the options expire (23rd), can I ask what makes you believe they will be in the money over the coming week (leaving enough time for them to be exercised)?

I'm not attacking, I actually hold a fair few myself, but I am just curious on your opinions for buying.

thanks

J


----------



## chicken8

i think the price of the options will rise even if the shareprice stays below 20c

and thats enough for someone to buy some options now

even the options going up by 0.1c (1 increment) is a 20% gain


----------



## Nyden

Jay-684 said:


> With only 10 days left until the options expire (23rd), can I ask what makes you believe they will be in the money over the coming week (leaving enough time for them to be exercised)?
> 
> I'm not attacking, I actually hold a fair few myself, but I am just curious on your opinions for buying.
> 
> thanks
> 
> J




Perhaps Mob feels the CMS will have a positive effect on the SP? Heck, it nearly hit 17.5 today.

Either way, you've got some on you Mobcat if you bought some at the final hour here.


----------



## Jay-684

Nyden said:


> Perhaps Mob feels the CMS will have a positive effect on the SP? Heck, it nearly hit 17.5 today.
> 
> Either way, you've got some on you Mobcat if you bought some at the final hour here.





Well I hope for your sake (and mine!) that your all right!

And if they end up worthless, they'll make for a nice tax refund as a capital loss anyway!

Bring it on!


----------



## Nyden

Jay-684 said:


> Well I hope for your sake (and mine!) that your all right!
> 
> And if they end up worthless, they'll make for a nice tax refund as a capital loss anyway!
> 
> Bring it on!





Oh not for my sake, I wasn't foolish enough to buy them : I just hold the heads! I'd be dancing up & down if FNT sat on 20c!

But, I do of course hope the options expire in the green - FNT could use the funds raised there.


----------



## Jay-684

Would anyone like to share their thoughts as to why the options are trading up 40% today, only 9 days away from expiry?

I dont know alot about options, but I'd imagine that with only a little over a week left in them, the sell side would far outweigh the buy side at this point in time, especially with the SP trading 2-3c below exercise price.

FNT up to 0.18 now, which could have something to do with it, but with no announcements forecasted I'm stumped for the price movement!

Any insight would be greatly appreciated, as this has me stumped! Note I hold the options, but have all but accepted that they will expire, so any upside here is a bonus! 

cheers

J


----------



## vert

jay i think you need to go back through this thread and FNT's announcements, there is CMS due any day supposedly today.


----------



## gilbertw

There is an announcement due today / tommorrow / friday, re CMS. This is the big announcement everyone has been waiting for.... volumes building $$$$


----------



## Nyden

Options are up 40% because at this low - even .001 is basically 20%.
Don't get excited about them, I know I wouldn't touch em :


----------



## Nyden

Well, I hope the outcome of this is positive! ;

http://www.pacificmagazine.net/news/2007/11/14/kokoda-exploration-lease-renewal-deferred-



> The Papua New Guinea Mining Advisory Council has deferred the renewal of a lease to Australian company Frontier Resources Ltd to mine the Kokoda Trak.
> 
> “The council has resolved to defer the renewal of the lease pending consultations with all stakeholders so to reach a common understanding on the issue prior to advising the mining minister,” PNG Mineral Resources Authority (MRA) managing director Kepas Wali stated in a public notice published in PNG’s daily newspapers.
> 
> Plans by the Australian company to mine the historical track has come under fire within and outside PNG with the Australian government leading the push for the area to be put on the World Heritage list””a campaign which Frontier Resources Ltd managing director Peter McNeil reportedly said would be unsuccessful as he was of the view the track would not fit the criteria.
> 
> Wali said the council met last month to consider the application by Frontier Resources Ltd subsidiary, Frontier Copper (PNG) Ltd, to renew exploration license 1348 at Mt Bini in Central Province.
> 
> But it decided to defer its decision pending the outcome of an urgent meeting between all disputing parties tomorrow in Port Moresby.
> 
> “The leaseholder’s exploration activity adjacent to the Kokoda Track at Mt Bini has raised concerns from parties with interest in the track, given the historical significance of the Kokoda Track and its tourism potential,” Wali added to justify the council’s decision to defer its decision.
> 
> The MRA has sent out an invitation to representatives of 20 parties with vested interest in the matter to attend the meeting.
> 
> First on the list is the director for Frontier Copper Ltd, followed by the Australian high commissioner to PNG Chris Moraitis, Chief secretary to government Isaac Lupari as well as various landowners of both the proposed mine site and the track.
> 
> Landowners, who will directly benefit from the proposed mining operation, have warned they will shut down the track if Frontier Resources Ltd is stopped.
> 
> “Kodu landowners own about 10 per cent of the Kokoda Track and have indicated to me that they will close it down if any government interferes with their right to improve the lives of their people through the possible development of the Kodu Deposit,” said McNeil at the PNG mining seminar last month.
> 
> The Mt Kodu deposit, which is located about 400m east of the Kokoda Track at its closest point, has an estimated value of AU$1.7 billion.
> Frontier Resources Ltd has 100 per cent interest in three exploration licenses in PNG including the Kodu deposit resource, which was found in an area adjacent to the 96 km Kokoda Track.


----------



## spottygoose

Well hopefully the issue can be resolved to the reasonable satisfaction of all parties. It would be great timing to have a go ahead for Kodu in conjunction with or soon after release of the CMS.


----------



## Nyden

spottygoose said:


> Well hopefully the issue can be resolved to the reasonable satisfaction of all parties. It would be great timing to have a go ahead for Kodu in conjunction with or soon after release of the CMS.




Quite. I'm sure that's why the CMS wasn't released yet - probably wanted to wait until this was cleared up; as to not taint any *possible* positive effect the CMS may have.


----------



## evwatkins

hmm so this could be a potential flop dependant on tomorows meeting? lucky i didnt buy in today  but if they pull through tomorow then i will buy in for sure, hopes it all positive. anyone else got thoughts?


----------



## Nyden

evwatkins said:


> hmm so this could be a potential flop dependant on tomorows meeting? lucky i didnt buy in today  but if they pull through tomorow then i will buy in for sure, hopes it all positive. anyone else got thoughts?




Not a flop, no. I'm quite certain nothing *terrible* will come of all this - possibly a slightly painful compromise (also doubtful); but - there's just too much money in the ground there for the PNG/AUS government to say sorry, but no.

These talks are necessary - to hopefully remove that cloud; it would be irresponsible of a government to allow a company to spend millions on development, & research - only to say (closer to production), that we're pulling the plug. FNT need to know where everybody stands at the moment; and what areas are a sure thing.

At the same time though, I have work tomorrow, & I hope I don't come home to a pile of red there! :


----------



## Jay-684

I'm assuming that the CMS will be out this morinng?

There seems to be a trading halt on currently, decent depth currently!


----------



## nioka

Trading halt until Monday. That does not leave a lot of time for the options. What do the company have to offer in that time or is it a desperation measure.


----------



## Jay-684

trading halt just confirmed!

well, this should be interesting!

Announcement has to be out my Monday or the trading halt ceases but there's no way FNT would wait that late as it'd be too late for the options to be exercised.

I'll be watching closely


----------



## evwatkins

I beleive they will be trading late today or on open tomorow, this halt will be with regards to the resolution meeting taking place today


----------



## dubiousinfo

Jay-684 said:


> trading halt just confirmed!
> 
> well, this should be interesting!
> 
> Announcement has to be out my Monday or the trading halt ceases but there's no way FNT would wait that late as it'd be too late for the options to be exercised.
> 
> I'll be watching closely





The options will be trading until next Friday 23 Nov and can be exercised any time up to 30 Nov.

This trading halt could also be to announce an underwriting of the options.
An underwriting will probably not do very much for the options and the holders (me), but will at least provide a cash injection for the company which will benfit the holders of the heads longer term.


----------



## nioka

Just a long shot. The company could treat it's option holders with an issue, giving option holders preference, at a price discounted on the current market price (Quoted this morning as indicated 18c) say 16c. That would get them funds and keep faith with the faithfull. Ah well we can dream!


----------



## spottygoose

dubiousinfo said:


> The options will be trading until next Friday 23 Nov and can be exercised any time up to 30 Nov.
> 
> This trading halt could also be to announce an underwriting of the options.
> An underwriting will probably not do very much for the options and the holders (me), but will at least provide a cash injection for the company which will benfit the holders of the heads longer term.




I also think this trading halt is in relation to today's conference between the vested parties. Hopefully, there will be a quick resolution, with the obligatory concessions to placate the government, and we can have a double whammy announcement. What perfect timing to receive a positive CMS and unconditional approval for mining.


----------



## dubiousinfo

nioka said:


> Just a long shot. The company could treat it's option holders with an issue, giving option holders preference, at a price discounted on the current market price (Quoted this morning as indicated 18c) say 16c. That would get them funds and keep faith with the faithfull. Ah well we can dream!




If you decide to put yourself up for a seat on the board you have got my vote.                                              .


----------



## zander

The more I study FNT, the more I am impressed:

http://www.ameccongress.com.au/docs/15b FNT AMEC National Congress 2007.6.7.pdf


Page 5
Market Capitalisation is only a miniscule 1/3 of 1% of current total in ground metal value at Kodu of about A$ 5.0 billion.
If expressed as a 'gold equivalent' (because more people are more familiar with this), it is about 7.5 million ounces in Inferred Resources, with the Company's market capitalisation being the tiny amount of about A$ 2.30/ounce gold equivalent.

Now, this is only Kodu !

Then I look at page 30 and 29 (Kodu, Oomargi, Elo)
and then at page 8 (FNT leases)

The potential of this company seems to be MASSIVE.


----------



## Who Dares Wins

mobcat said:


> ...trade for 2.6 mill in the oppies just me doing a bit of house keeping prior to the gains  wooooooo hoooooooo:dance: bring it on Mc Neills




And then a trading halt 

You've gotta wonder if the word didn't get out abit early to a few people.


----------



## Jay-684

well looks like we'll be waiting till tomorrow atleast for the announcement to come.

Fingers crossed to all holders (including myself!)

buyer at 0.23 has pulled out, presumably his/her mind got the better of them and they panicked!


----------



## nioka

Jay-684 said:


> well looks like we'll be waiting till tomorrow atleast for the announcement to come.
> 
> Fingers crossed to all holders (including myself!)
> 
> buyer at 0.23 has pulled out, presumably his/her mind got the better of them and they panicked!




There was never a buyer at 23c. There was a buyer taking a position at the head of the Queue at the indicative price which is 18.5c. It is too risky to leave that there overnight, he (or she) may reinstate the offer prior to commencement of trading tomorrow. Ignore offers when the share isn't trading, Just look at the indicative price because that is what the offer really is.


----------



## kgee

spottygoose said:


> I also think this trading halt is in relation to today's conference between the vested parties. Hopefully, there will be a quick resolution, with the obligatory concessions to placate the government, and we can have a double whammy announcement. What perfect timing to receive a positive CMS and unconditional approval for mining.




I think you should have underlined quick resolution because who really knows how long somthing like this could take...and lets not even think about this going pear shaped.


----------



## lazyfish

Australian mining firm Frontier Resources says the Federal Government has behaved like a bully during a meeting about a proposed mining site along the Kokoda Track.

The meeting brought two parties with vested interests in the track face to face - the Australian miner who wants to dig up the track for gold and copper, and the Federal Government which wants to protect the track at all costs.

Mining will force a diversion for a couple of kilometres along the track.

That has upset many in Australia, including the Government which wants the iconic World War II path world heritage-listed.

Peter McNeil from Frontier Resources says that plan will not only hurt his company.

"It also covers logging, agriculture, it could even come down what the landowners can actually do on their own land," he said.

The PNG Government will soon decide whether it will extend Frontiers' exploration licence.

----

Now I think whoever attended this meeting on behalf of our government might lose his job if the mining licence is granted. So behaving like a monkey is pretty much expected. The McNeils were too smart for that. By giving the land owners 5%, they pretty much ensured that the land owners will make use of that money to do whatever necessary to get that licence granted. At the end of the day, it all depends on a small group of people, or rather, what they get for granting the licence, and what they get for not granting it.


----------



## kgee

lazyfish said:


> The PNG Government will soon decide whether it will extend Frontiers' exploration licence.
> 
> ----
> 
> Now I think whoever attended this meeting on behalf of our government might lose his job if the mining licence is granted. So behaving like a monkey is pretty much expected. The McNeils were too smart for that. By giving the land owners 5%, they pretty much ensured that the land owners will make use of that money to do whatever necessary to get that licence granted. At the end of the day, it all depends on a small group of people, or rather, what they get for granting the licence, and what they get for not granting it.





Government/soon- oxymoron ?
fingers crossed I'm wrong...but when do governments ever do somthing quickly


----------



## Nyden

I hope we remain in halt today; to be honest. I would rather have the answer from the PNG gov before trade opens again...that way, we can prevent any folks with jitters from jumping off & taking the price with them :

All of these articles look *so* biased. I mean; just look at this


The Australian miner who wants to *dig the track* and the Australian Government which wants to *protect the track at all costs*. Mining will force a diversion for a couple of kilometres along the track.

Makes FNT to look evil, and the AUS government to be the saviours of history. Why don't they say "dig 1-2%" of the track? These articles make it sound as if they're going to go in there with bulldozers, & just destroy the entire track.

If the PNG gov give the go ahead here, pardon my french - I hope the Aus gov blow it out their you-know-what.


And yes - does anyone have any experience with government making this sort of descision? How long do they generally take? Any hope of an answer today; is my question :


----------



## prawn_86

Nyden said:


> And yes - does anyone have any experience with government making this sort of descision? How long do they generally take? Any hope of an answer today; is my question :




I think Kgee hit it on the head. When has any gov ever made any decision in 2 days?

They wont care about FNTs oppies. In fact thy will probably try to hold it up to screw them over as a power play to say "we're the boss".


----------



## Nyden

prawn_86 said:


> I think Kgee hit it on the head. When has any gov ever made any decision in 2 days?
> 
> They wont care about FNTs oppies. In fact thy will probably try to hold it up to screw them over as a power play to say "we're the boss".




I still hope it all happens quick, & painless 

I'm rather worried to be honest; McNeil's wording has me rather scared - calling the Aus gov bullies...doesn't sound as if he was brimming with optimism. More like the government were applying pressure, I just hope PNG don't give in.

Why couldn't more have been said dammit, stock's already in halt - not like there's going to be insider trading! Surely someone got a feel for the direction the government were leaning towards.

I'm *especially* surprised that *none* of this has been announced on the ASX? As far as a lot of traders might be concerned..this might just be the CMS!

A lot of people still may not know that this is potentially incredibly damaging to the SP if it doesn't work out, obviously a refusal of the lease to the exploration would cause huge problems.

I guess I can understand FNT not wanting to panic the market leading up to the options expiry...I wonder if government officials still decide on things over the weekend


----------



## kgee

not just that but the govt can do a lot of "under hand dealings" ie they could get the PNG government to reject FNT's claim and maybe give concessions in other areas to score brownie points
although maybe because its election time I'm ultra cynical
I hold FNT and was hoping somebody might hold my hand and tell me I'm being too cynical


----------



## Nyden

kgee said:


> not just that but the govt can do a lot of "under hand dealings" ie they could get the PNG government to reject FNT's claim and maybe give concessions in other areas to score brownie points
> although maybe because its election time I'm ultra cynical
> I hold FNT and was hoping somebody might hold my hand and tell me I'm being too cynical




Here I was hoping for the same thing :
I really am nervous about the wording, the word bully...

One way or another - is this thing 'locked in' ? If the PNG gov give it the go ahead, does this mean in 3-4 years time AUS can attempt to cause problems again? Or; if it's rejected - will this be it?

They keep using the term 'satisfactory for all parties involved', now surely FNT is a major party here! I'm *thinking*; worst case scenario - a compromise is made where FNT avoid the area closer to the track. This had better be resolved come Monday. I'm getting rather stressed at it all

Edit:

I'm being rather pessimistic here though! If this works out OK, the price could very well go north ; if the cloud has finally parted from the mine!

And to Prawn, come now - a month seems a little long, even for government officials : Let's face it; the PNG gov made their stance on this situation quite clear long ago; this was just a formal discussion for a hopeful compromise to be made


----------



## prawn_86

Knowing the gov, it wont be resolved and the shares will be removed from listing until the beauracrats decide in say... a months time? 

Im sure the gov doesnt care how long the process takes...


----------



## kgee

Hold my hand again prawn and tell me governments of 1/3 rd world countries do things by the book...please...no really...mind you if FNT were worth there salt they would have had this sewn up long ago...mind you the deal of 5% equity with land owners could pass the swinging vote....so cynical of governments its not funny ( I might make that my footer)


----------



## birdmanz

I e-mailed the company yesterday:

Q.
Hello,

Can you please advise if the CMS announcement, along with the PNG gov decision will be out today?


A.
Dear Mr B

The CMS is planned for Monday.

We do not know when the PNG Govt decision will be made, however the Managing Director is working on a release now to inform the market of the discussions that were held yesterday in Port Moresby.

FNT will remain on a trading halt until the CMS is released.

Kind regards
Paige McNeil
Admin Manager
Frontier Resources Ltd


----------



## zander

I have been to the Kalgoorlie Super Pit Look Out.
That look out is only a few meters from the edge of the pit.

So, how does a mine interfere with the track when it comes to 400 meters to the track at it's closest piont ?

Could the reasons for the objections be *purely* emotive (ie noise and view) ?
(Peter McNeil mentions the noise factor in the June '07 AMEC presentation pg. 28.)

Couldn't be !  Could it ?

COULDN'T  BE  !!!


----------



## Warpspeed

One possibility is that FNT could leave the shares halted for a while, and notify option holders of an extension in the option expiry date.  That would take the heat off.


----------



## Nyden

Warpspeed said:


> One possibility is that FNT could leave the shares halted for a while, and notify option holders of an extension in the option expiry date.  That would take the heat off.




The options aren't really my concern at the moment, but rather the heads themselves! : If the lease is denied, you can forget about the options 

However, if the market takes the CMS positively, and the lease is granted - those options could actually be worth something!

And, I'm sorry but - I'm quite sure they can't extend the expiry date (could be wrong though)


----------



## spottygoose

With the CMS out tomorrow and also the update from Peter re the meeting on Friday we will have a better idea of where we stand. Not long to go now and hopefully the future will be a lot clearer (and brighter) tomorrow.


----------



## lazyfish

Govt, mining company wrangle over Kokoda Track

By PNG correspondent Steve Marshall

Posted Sat Nov 17, 2007 12:29pm AEDT
Updated Sat Nov 17, 2007 12:43pm AEDT
The Owen Stanley Ranges

Frontier Resources currently has an exploration licence near the Kokoda Track (File photo). (AAP: Lloyd Jones)

    * Audio: Aust Govt, company at odds over Kokoda mining plan (AM)

Papua New Guinea's Kokoda Track is the site of a new battle. This time, it's a struggle between mining and military heritage.

Brisbane-based company Frontier Resources wants to dig up part of the track to mine gold and copper. But the Australian Government maintains that it is sacred ground for our war veterans.

Frontier Resources currently has an exploration licence near the track and the company's managing director Peter McNeil is fighting for it to be renewed by the PNG Government.

"We currently have a valid exploration licence. We have met all the terms required for it, and I believe that it will be renewed," he said.

Frontier aims to be mining near the southern end of the track by 2012 but Mr McNeil says he feels like the company is being bullied by the Australian Government.

Production will force the track to be diverted for a couple of kilometres, upsetting many in Australia.

The 96-kilometre path is already a designated reserve area, but in PNG that does not count for much.

Consultant Ross Hopkins recently carried out a sustainable development scoping study along the track for the Australian Government.

"That level of protection is not necessarily effective in certain areas," he said.

"There's local communities ... within that reserve area at a small-scale level, and the track itself sometimes changes slightly one way or another.

"So that limited protection does provide some protection, but it's not sufficient in terms of longer-term sustainability."

Plans for world heritage listing

Australia has promised $16 million to help the track gain world heritage listing. That might involve protecting large areas of land on either side of it.

Mr McNeil says that will affect more than just his company.

"It also covers logging, agriculture," he said. "I don't know what level it goes down to, but it could even come down to what the landowners can actually do on their own land."

Trekkers are divided on the potential disruption to the track caused by any mining.

"I'm here because of... what occurred in 1942, what our boys did and I'd be very disappointed just to see the trail suffer for the mining," one said.

Another trekker says people take various routes when they visit the Kokoda track.

"We have maps and people told us where it used to go, like this is where it went to Myola, and this one you used to go through Kagi or not, and we went another way. People just seem to take different tracks," she said.

"Maybe it's a matter of making it a bit of a political football."

The referee that decides this match is the PNG Government: it alone decides who mines where.

It has now heard from all the stakeholders and will make a decision soon as to whether mining or tourism will be the winner.


----------



## kgee

lazyfish said:


> Govt,
> 
> It has now heard from all the stakeholders and will make a decision soon as to whether mining or tourism will be the winner.




Surely a compromise can be made...a 2-3 km re-routing of the track isn't going to stop tourism is it?


----------



## mobcat

Warpspeed said:


> One possibility is that FNT could leave the shares halted for a while, and notify option holders of an extension in the option expiry date.  That would take the heat off.





Stuff that BYR did my head in it was out for a month in july i hated it ...............i need to free up some fold ATM bring it on FNT lets make some money


----------



## golfmos123

10.20 ann
Suspension from quotation pending announcement.

If the ann was the CMS, why would this happen??  Surely they would just release the CMS, trading halt disappears and we all get on with our lives.

Am I being too suspicious here???  Thoughts??


----------



## mobcat

Every hour less of oppies ex my call smart play big Macs use all the tools avaliable buy time etc etc  This could be huge this CMS Ann they are sure playing it up ......combo release with a sure up from PNG gov my call happy days indeed


----------



## prawn_86

prawn_86 said:


> Knowing the gov, it wont be resolved and the shares will be removed from listing until the beauracrats decide in say... a months time?
> 
> Im sure the gov doesnt care how long the process takes...




Well i got the removed from listing bit right...

now lets see if the second half plays out...

I hope for holders sake it doesnt take too long


----------



## alankew

Ann out,havent really read it but headline looks positive,congrats to all holders-not me http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20071119/pdf/315xc2rkbxfhf8.pdf


----------



## Kremmen

Also, this Clarification of Issues Relating to Renewal of EL1348 Kodu:
http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20071119/pdf/315xcdrsvvlv91.pdf


----------



## Warpspeed

Wooo Hooo full steam ahead then.

I guess we shall see what the market thinks about all this tomorrow.


----------



## UPKA

is it me, or the CAPEX seems rather expensive. MGO's project is larger than this, and is only costing them $300m (if i remembered correctly). Kodu's cost is almost twice as much... 

I dunno how the SP will react in short term...


----------



## Pommiegranite

Oh dear, Oh dear.

1.Capex huge.
2.Production in 2012
3.Then there's the unresolved Political/Environmental issue.

IMO, there only solution is to get a lower capex project online asap (possibly a gold project).


A shame really.


----------



## crombo97

Kodu looks positive to me
2012 is not that far away!!!
4-5 years till production sound like a genuine timeline
Full steam ahaed for here!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bushman

Pommiegranite said:


> Oh dear, Oh dear.
> 
> 1.Capex huge.
> 2.Production in 2012
> 3.Then there's the unresolved Political/Environmental issue.
> 
> IMO, there only solution is to get a lower capex project online asap (possibly a gold project).
> 
> 
> A shame really.




Its definitely a visionary type project. $600m Capex is large and likely to blow out further given the ultra sensitivity of the works to the location of Kodu. Did you guys note that it was double the cost to run the track from the west to avoid Kokoda. Then there is talk of modern mining techniques to protect the track and the site. Modern usually means expensive. Also 2012 is a fair way off. Who is game to place a long term forecast (4 yrs plus) on copper?  

Fighting words from the McNeil's about the right of the landowners to push ahead with the mine. PNG gov't seem to be supportive of the mine. 

I agree with the need to get a secondary, smaller and cheaper mine in to place to gather momentum and cashflow. The gold deposit at Andewa is the one that springs to mind. Elo was mentioned again as being a 'copper/gold' provence. 

I'll be waiting for the mining licence or some other drilling hits and pay the premium with this one. In the long run there could still be good profits to be made. Tomorrow should be interesting. I dipped in earlier but have a stong aversion to the politicisation of asset decisions. Really is a pity about the political interference from Australia. A nation built on the back of mining trying to deny another nation the same right seems a bit rivh to me.

Anyway my views only. Good luck to the holders though. You have to give it to the FNT board. They are giving s/h and the landowners 100% effort with this one. Love their passion for PNG and PNG mining.


----------



## evwatkins

PNG flood toll reaches 71
By PNG Correspondent Steve Marshall

Posted Sun Nov 18, 2007 7:04pm AEDT 
Updated Sun Nov 18, 2007 8:39pm AEDT 


More than 70 people are reported to have been killed in Papua New Guinea because of heavy flooding caused by Cyclone Guba.

Seven consecutive days of heavy rain left a trail of destruction in Oro Province, north of Port Moresby.

The death toll has increased dramatically since Friday evening from three to at least 71, with another 55 people missing.

Reports from the provincial capital Popendetta claim the town is like an island with roads and bridges to the airport and main wharf destroyed.

Disaster officials are still assessing the damage and fear more deaths could occur if the thousands of people displaced by the rains are not helped soon.


----------



## kgee

"Kokoda track in its "popular" form, is a post 9/11 Australian nationalistic and commercial creation"
While probably true I wish he'd tone it down a bit ...no point in trying to antagonise them.


----------



## barrett

Pommiegranite said:


> Oh dear, Oh dear.
> 
> 1.Capex huge.
> 2.Production in 2012
> 3.Then there's the unresolved Political/Environmental issue.
> 
> IMO, there only solution is to get a lower capex project online asap (possibly a gold project).
> 
> 
> A shame really.




1 The capex estimate is well within expectations. eg MGO Conceptual Mining Study Capex *$1.1 Billion*.

2 Were you expecting someone to just flip a switch and the concentrate flows onto a waiting barge?  With 18-36 month waiting times for large grinding mills, 4 years for feas + build was always a given.

3.  As the Australian delegates themselves stated, *they have no say*!

Why do they have to have a low capex project?  Why not a JV, say with FNT free carried 30% as Novagold negotiated with Barrick on Donlin Creek?


The take home message from the Conceptual Mining Study is that even at a copper price less than half what it is today, Kodu is still economically attractive.  This may come as a surprise to some in the market since the grade is on the low side.  

Further, *at today's copper prices the mine pays off the entire capex and is cash flow positive within one year.*  This CMS is the best outcome FNT could have hoped for.  It's a big positive for FNT to move forward with a feasibility study at Kodu.  

An arrangement to JV Kodu would probably be ideal, with FNT then moving on with its core expertise of exploring its many gold prospects in PNG.

As an FNT shareholder I will be writing to congratulate the team on their efforts over the past 6 months which have paid off in spades.  

We are in a long-term commodities bull market.  In the coming decade we can expect the industrialisation of Asia and few new discoveries to keep the price of copper well supported.

FNT is a chance to buy an economic deposit with A$7 billion in ground metal value, for about A$20 million - about 1/3rd of 1 percent of its in ground value.  This is simply because a political issue is being blown out of proportion.  The fundamentals are 1. PNG is mining-friendly, and 2. The traditional owners have a right to make a living off their own land.


----------



## nioka

Certainly some jumpy FNT holders this morning. in the pre open bidding the indicative price has gone from 19c to 21c and back down to 18.5c. now 19.5c. Where will it end up. Is it up and down rampers or just those wanting to cash in a profit with those wanting a piece of the action on open following the good news.


----------



## Nyden

barrett said:


> 1 The capex estimate is well within expectations. eg MGO Conceptual Mining Study Capex *$1.1 Billion*.
> 
> 2 Were you expecting someone to just flip a switch and the concentrate flows onto a waiting barge?  With 18-36 month waiting times for large grinding mills, 4 years for feas + build was always a given.
> 
> 3.  As the Australian delegates themselves stated, *they have no say*!
> 
> Why do they have to have a low capex project?  Why not a JV, say with FNT free carried 30% as Novagold negotiated with Barrick on Donlin Creek?
> 
> 
> The take home message from the Conceptual Mining Study is that even at a copper price less than half what it is today, Kodu is still economically attractive.  This may come as a surprise to some in the market since the grade is on the low side.
> 
> Further, *at today's copper prices the mine pays off the entire capex and is cash flow positive within one year.*  This CMS is the best outcome FNT could have hoped for.  It's a big positive for FNT to move forward with a feasibility study at Kodu.
> 
> An arrangement to JV Kodu would probably be ideal, with FNT then moving on with its core expertise of exploring its many gold prospects in PNG.
> 
> As an FNT shareholder I will be writing to congratulate the team on their efforts over the past 6 months which have paid off in spades.
> 
> We are in a long-term commodities bull market.  In the coming decade we can expect the industrialisation of Asia and few new discoveries to keep the price of copper well supported.
> 
> FNT is a chance to buy an economic deposit with A$7 billion in ground metal value, for about A$20 million - about 1/3rd of 1 percent of its in ground value.  This is simply because a political issue is being blown out of proportion.  The fundamentals are 1. PNG is mining-friendly, and 2. The traditional owners have a right to make a living off their own land.




Yes, I agree - the CMS looks to be very positive? Don't know why the negative attitude Pommie : I definitely appreciate that it's a lot to raise, but we may yet find partners - and it was mentioned a while ago something of an open-pit gold source which would be used with regards to aiding fund-raising (in one of their anns from a while back - don't recall which one though).

Well, FNT might be my diamond amongst the rough today, certainly doesn't look as if any of my other stocks are going to take its lead

Well, the unfortunate thing is - politics are going to be tainting this stock for quite a few years; thus keeping it at a value which might not properly represent current prices, & economic standing


----------



## dutchie

Being a cynic from way back I put forth the following as a scenerio:

Any announcement by FNT may be to encourage the price to rise above 20c so that the FNTO options are worth exercising.

The question FNTO holders should ask themselves is what will the price do after the FNTO exercising period is finished?

Hope I am wrong for all you FNT & FNTO holders.

Cheers

Dutchie


----------



## Nyden

dutchie said:


> Being a cynic from way back I put forth the following as a scenerio:
> 
> Any announcement by FNT may be to encourage the price to rise above 20c so that the FNTO options are worth exercising.
> 
> The question FNTO holders should ask themselves is what will the price do after the FNTO exercising period is finished?
> 
> Hope I am wrong for all you FNT & FNTO holders.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Dutchie




I agree. I don't believe the price will *hold* much over 20; if at all for too long. There's nothing keeping holders there; that's the problem. Everyone knows, & likes to exploit the fact that FNT usually drops a couple of days after an ann as well - which is obviously very detrimental. Can't really blame folk for that though ; the markets are just awful lately. (Awful, from my perspective that is! I'm sure you day-traders love it )

Edit: So far, the diamond doesn't appear to be so lustrous, a very low carat apparently


----------



## Pommiegranite

Nyden said:


> Yes, I agree - the CMS looks to be very positive? Don't know why the negative attitude Pommie : I definitely appreciate that it's a lot to raise, but we may yet find partners - and it was mentioned a while ago something of an open-pit gold source which would be used with regards to aiding fund-raising (in one of their anns from a while back - don't recall which one though).
> 
> Well, FNT might be my diamond amongst the rough today, certainly doesn't look as if any of my other stocks are going to take its lead
> 
> Well, the unfortunate thing is - politics are going to be tainting this stock for quite a few years; thus keeping it at a value which might not properly represent current prices, & economic standing




Crikey...I was only expressing my opinion. 

Why do some people get so worked up when a negative view is posted. 

It is a public discussion board afterall. Anyways, it seems as though the market has the same viewpoint.


----------



## Nyden

Pommiegranite said:


> Crikey...I was only expressing my opinion.
> 
> Why do some people get so worked up when a negative view is posted.
> 
> It is a public discussion board afterall. Anyways, it seems as though the market has the same viewpoint.




Mate, I was joking - as reflected by the :! Of course you can express any view point you want - it's good to hear from both sides!  And yes, yours certainly so far has been proven correct - kind of put a rain on my hopeful profit-taking parade of today though


----------



## UPKA

kanga2008 said:


> Gold will hit $1000 AUD this week and the market will be charging for explorers ready to produce




hmm just to correct u that FNT is nowhere near ready to produce, its still very much a explorer, and will take at least 3 yrs to start up production... and no one can guarantee the POG then...


----------



## kanga2008

agreed cant guarantee commodity prices-

however IF/sholld pruction start in 2012 they will prudce over $600 million of metal, they have stated payback of cap ex - 800 million in two years, that leaves minimum 8 years of $600 million a year

I would pay 20 million (current market cap) for a few billion over 15 years!!

A lot of ifs and buts, but the discount mkt cap is laughable


----------



## UPKA

kanga2008 said:


> agreed cant guarantee commodity prices-
> 
> however IF/sholld pruction start in 2012 they will prudce over $600 million of metal, they have stated payback of cap ex - 800 million in two years, that leaves minimum 8 years of $600 million a year
> 
> I would pay 20 million (current market cap) for a few billion over 15 years!!
> 
> A lot of ifs and buts, but the discount mkt cap is laughable




mind u that the capex would be the barrier, the company prob has $2-3m in cash at bank. it would be extremely difficult to acquire these sort of funding, the company has yet to generate interests from other parties/investors to help to fund the project... so FNT still have a long way to go.


----------



## j4mesa

Hi all

Just a quick one, I just called Peter McNeil on 08 9295 0388 ,reach his PA and she mentioned he at the meeting with senior minister @ Port Moresby.

She did not mention anything but hopefullly it will be good result.
He's back from there late Friday this week.


----------



## lienad

hi, anyone read the tech report and have any views???: thoughts?    Be interesting what if anything people make of this.


----------



## nioka

lienad said:


> hi, anyone read the tech report and have any views???: thoughts?    Be interesting what if anything people make of this.



   I'm surprised there hasn't been more postings on this thread following the second Quarter report from FNT. The news released yesterday was the news that was anticipated to come before the options expiry date and had it been available then I guess the options would have had some value. It should see an increase in the SP but with the current market conditions the spec stocks are suffering the most. Maybe FNT is one for the bottom drawer. I will not sell mine as I believe they have upside long term.


----------



## lienad

maybe some positive news this week regarding the meeting with McNeil and the PNG officials, might get a clearer idea on Kodu...wait to see...


----------



## j4mesa

See my latest post in this thread....
I am not sure whether they have got any good results yet...
If they have, Peter would have let us know as he came back from PNG.


----------



## payshense

Hi all, this is my first post here. I have a reasonable holding in FNT, and would like to be positive about it. The political football, that Kodu is, must surely be of some concern. Although FNT have other interests, both in PNG and Tasmania, (correct me if i am wrong), these are all further from potential production (if at all) than Kodu. Coming from the West Coast of Tasmania, and also having worked as a fisherman on this coast, i am well aware of the difficulty in accessing the project area that is SMRV. Should an economical resource be discovered in the SMRV, the question must be asked. How will it be transported out of the area? 
The latest news from FNT (today) has left me wondering what will become of the Kodu deposit. I am self taught, when it comes to share trading, and have made my fair share of mistakes. The biggest one being, selling to soon, before a small cap like FNT,makes its move from explorer to producer. I lose my patience! 
I would be very interested to hear what others think of todays announcement, regarding the companies new strategy.
Thanks in advance, to anyone who has thoughts on this matter.


----------



## So_Cynical

When I first saw where the SMRV project was...the first thing I thought was
"theres no way thats ever gona happen" logistically, environmentally and most important, politically."


Kodu is a great project..just the dev costs are gonna be hard to cover.


----------



## refined silver

payshense said:


> Hi all, this is my first post here. I have a reasonable holding in FNT, and would like to be positive about it. The political football, that Kodu is, must surely be of some concern. Although FNT have other interests, both in PNG and Tasmania, (correct me if i am wrong), these are all further from potential production (if at all) than Kodu. Coming from the West Coast of Tasmania, and also having worked as a fisherman on this coast, i am well aware of the difficulty in accessing the project area that is SMRV. Should an economical resource be discovered in the SMRV, the question must be asked. How will it be transported out of the area?
> The latest news from FNT (today) has left me wondering what will become of the Kodu deposit. I am self taught, when it comes to share trading, and have made my fair share of mistakes. The biggest one being, selling to soon, before a small cap like FNT,makes its move from explorer to producer. I lose my patience!
> I would be very interested to hear what others think of todays announcement, regarding the companies new strategy.
> Thanks in advance, to anyone who has thoughts on this matter.




I agree the SMRV project has big issues in terms of cost, and of course politics, if of course they prove up a decent deposit.

Not sure about the announcement today re Kodu. Spinning off an IPO to fund the $15m for a BFS - on the plus side a good BFS makes the economic benefits closer and more compelling for the PNG landowners who have equity, the PNG govt who gets a slice, and, may interest a major for a JV. 

On the negative side depending on how much share FNT retains in the IPO, FNT shareholders may be losing a large share of their main asset. (Of course their share would be diluted through an equit raising also)

Also, unfortunately the tone did sound a bit more negative about the results of the Aus govts pressure on the PNG govt. However, if the landholders though are as adamant as FNT says - eg. "no mine-no tourism" then they may still prevail. Giving local landowners 5% equity was a smart move.


----------



## kanga2008

Look for some action here today,

the track has been blocked, wouldnt expect this to drag out for too long,
Rudd is in PNG at start of march and with trecking season to start soon will make the headlines bringing the media attention to the situation - whether a 1km diversion will affect the history of the kokoda track - NO

I also read that some australian politician wants more ammenities for treckers - just like the diggers had  - not

what would be more detremental - a 1 km diversion or public toilets scattered throught the jungle.

Kodu project was quoted as being 1.7 billion project paper now saying 6.7 billion big difference, especially with the very good upgrade potential.
Big things to come here
I am a share holder


----------



## nioka

The report is headed with the word "strategy". I suggest it is more a political statement than a company update. It certainly was a good move to give the local land owners a share of the project and I think that is the factor that will see the project advance. PNG needs more than tourist income and I can not see a huge number of people wanting to walk the track anyway. I'm sure the project will proceed.
 With regards to dilution of the shares by raising more capital, this must happen one way or another or the finance for the project will not be there. Original holders must still benefit. I'd be happy if they give us a chance to participate if the price is right. I will continue to hold long term but may trade a little along the way to free carry my investment.


----------



## spottygoose

From ABC News website this morning:

http://www.abc.net.au/news/stories/2008/02/07/2156377.htm

*Kokoda Track closed over mine dispute*


From News.com

http://www.news.com.au/story/0,23599,23173315-2,00.html

*Aussies not welcome on Kokoda Trail*


----------



## kanga2008

The pro mining camp just got bigger - all the trekers who think their going to do the track for anzac day can forget about it, i wonder if the tour operators will give them a refund.......


----------



## kanga2008

Any chartist can have a look at this one?

Looks like it will break out today?

Very risky with politics invlolved but money always talks louder than words.......


----------



## spottygoose

PNGIndustryNews.net

Kokoda Track challenges Rudd once again 


Thursday, 7 February 2008


Only weeks before his first official visit to Papua New Guinea, Australian Prime Minister is on the front page of the PNG newspapers for all the wrong reasons. By Brian Gomez


"Rudd wants fuzzy wuzzy angels to live in perpetual poverty," declares a banner photographed today on the front page of The National newspaper, alongside a story about the closure of the Kokoda Track to tourists.

Kevin Rudd of course is inheriting problems created during the regime of former Prime Minister John Howard, who was not on good terms with PNG Prime Minister Sir Michael Somare.

Rudd has yet to deal with the complexity of the Kokoda Track issue and the controversial plan by an Australian-listed company, Frontier Resources, to develop a copper mine that comes fairly close to a section of the track.

Frontier has already spent K8 million ($US2.9 million) on mineral exploration and believes it could have a sizeable mining operation up and running in 2012, bringing benefits to PNG that will far outweigh revenues generated by the thousands of hikers Ã¢â‚¬" mainly Australians Ã¢â‚¬" who tackle the iconic track every year.

Rudd will feel the barb of the photographed poster more intensely than most Australians. 

Not long before he became Prime Minister he had personally done the gruelling trek, partly as a personal challenge but also to recall the terrible hardships Australian soldiers underwent during World War II.

It would have been obvious to him that the so-called "fuzzy wuzzy angels" and their descendants have continued to live a life of abject poverty in the six decades since the end of the war.

In all that time Australians had done nothing to improve the living standards of these people who themselves played a heroic role in supporting Australia. 

They had also been neglected by successive Papua New Guinean governments, as has been the case with many other remote parts of this vast but sparsely populated nation.

Since independence Australia has provided PNG with some A$10 billion ($US8.9 billion) in aid Ã¢â‚¬" approximately A$300 million a year Ã¢â‚¬" but much of that has gone into unsustainable areas such as the purchase of drugs for rural medical posts.

Another significant chunk has also gone to providing scholarships to Papua New Guineans to study largely in Australian secondary schools even though these funds would have been much more effective in helping PNG to try and attain universal primary education.

The nature of this aid and overall bilateral relationships have led some Papua New Guinean leaders, such as former Deputy Prime Minister Sir Moi Avei, to conclude that it was Australian policy to ensure that PNG remains subservient and dependant on Australia.

One placard in the newspaper photograph posed the question: "What has Australia done for Fuzzy Wuzzies in 65 years?"

This is a question Rudd will have to contemplate and confront during his forthcoming visit to a country that has made significant progress in recent years even though the former Australian government, and the Australian media, has continued to paint a bleak picture of Papua New Guinea.

In the last couple of years about 5000 Australians, many of them youth, have flown to PNG to experience the Kokoda Track. Even though it is claimed that this generates K25 million in tourism revenue, little of these funds seep through to the people who live along the track.

The Koiari landowners say they have closed the track because the PNG Government has failed for several months to renew Frontier's exploration licence (EL 1348) for the area and they say that if there is "no exploration and mining" there will also be "no tourism".

Frontier has been working closely with the landowners since they began exploring the area and, in its latest initiative, has decided it will provide 5% equity to all landowners to any mining project it develops in Papua New Guinea.

Besides the Kodu project, the company also has exciting projects on New Britain Island, more than 400km from Kokoda.



(Mods please remove if it is not ok to post this article)


----------



## Boyou

Wondering why no one is remarking on the rise in SP 
Up 32% since start of month
It seems the market expects the PNG Government to bow to landowners of that part of the Kokoda Track and let the mine lease be granted.The way I slice it is that they would have to cave in.Not only will the mine not go ahead ,but a lucrative tourist "cash cow" will not be delivering any milk 

Does anyone else see it that way? 

I am a holder


----------



## Nyden

I believe it's a case of _any publicity is good publicity_ here. FNT had TV exposure last night; bunch of locals wearing Frontier Resources hats ... got a lot of punters intrigued, perhaps?


----------



## mickqld

Australian govt hypocrites should pi** right off and let the people of a sovereign nation make their own decision on whats best for their own people. We have dug up millions of acres of sacred Aboriginal land and sold it off overseas without so much as a please or thankyou to the indigenous people and yet PNG want to do the same thing and Australian politician hypocrits get some pathetic moral crusade about it. 600 meters of unhistoric track to be re-routed out of 90km. You are kidding Australia get real  and let them get on with the mine. :iamwithst


----------



## kanga2008

Looks like the mine isnt even near the original track

Mcneil thinks they will get the licence in a few months,

If it doesnt go ahead i wonder if rudd will say sorry to the png landowners as he dd today to australia's original landowners for mining their land.

http://news.smh.com.au/png-mine-not-near-kokoda-trail-frontier/20080213-1s1x.html


Current market cap 17mill - resources 8 billion times 1% = 80 million mkt cap
ie 5 bagger


----------



## Boyou

The Mcneils have upped the ante in the war with Aus and PNG Governments over  the right to mine. this announcement from the company website on  Feb.29
With copper up 25%,if the lease is granted, things might be going to get   interesting.SP has been very static lately..everyones holding their breath 


BENEFITS FROM POSSIBLE KODU MINE WIDENED TO ENCOMPASS MORE PNG STAKEHOLDERS, ENLISTING THEIR SUPPORT FOR THE RENEWAL OF EL 1348 AND POSSIBLE MINE DEVELOPMENT
* Frontier Resources’ Board of Directors is pleased to announce that a seven % equity interest in total is now offered to PNG stakeholders, including the ‘Kokoda Track Authority’, if the Kodu Deposit is mined (probably in the Mining Lease holding Company).
* Kodu Deposit landowners (who would be impacted directly by mine development) have stated they will give 1% of their previously promised 5% equity to all other Kokoda Track/ nearby landowners, proving the wealth would be equitably distributed in the region.
* Frontier Resources wish to recognise this generous gift of 1% by the Kodu Deposit landowners with an allocation of a further 2% equity interest in the Kodu Deposit to be administered by the ‘Kokoda Track Authority’ –KTA (or successor) &/or Koiari LLG, half for funding to preserve, operate and improve the Kokoda Trail and half for the creation of an educational fund for all ‘Trail’ and nearby landowners.
* This 3% equity could amount to tens of million of dollars over the 10 year life of the mine, depending on costs, commodity prices and taxes. The fund will be subject to specific transparency, governance and Board of Directors representation provisions by Frontier.


----------



## kanga2008

Rudd in PNG tomorrow and thursday

Segment on foreign correspondent tonight

http://www.abc.net.au/foreign/

Metals prices 30% up since release of CMS - mine now worth 8billion plus
some sneaky buyers trying to get stock

Market looking for some good news and might just get it,

Maybe get it thursday???


----------



## nioka

kanga2008 said:


> Rudd in PNG tomorrow and thursday
> 
> Segment on foreign correspondent tonight
> 
> http://www.abc.net.au/foreign/
> 
> Metals prices 30% up since release of CMS - mine now worth 8billion plus
> some sneaky buyers trying to get stock
> 
> Market looking for some good news and might just get it,
> 
> Maybe get it thursday???



 The interesting part: Soc Kiengle " The trekkers come along here, the're moving along the main track when they DEVIATE ONTO THIS SIDE TRACK which is of no historical consequence for Australia or New Guinea and from THAT point they looked down onto the mine. now as far as I'm concerned this area down here is irrevelant."
 I think this is significant. It is a reason for a diplomatic back down by both governments to be possible without losing face. I think the project will get the go ahead after Rudds visit and the local villager's protests blocking the track. 
 I think you may be right about thursday.


----------



## kanga2008

Another interesting point was when soc said that if it doesnt get approved the landowners would be very angry with australia and therefore australian treckers....

would the track become a security issue??

Rudd is playing with fire here and i think his 80% approval rating is doing things to his mind, i here his off to the US now, 
probably to claim some heritage land there too i suppose

I have a significant holding (in the red) which i have had for over 1 year

Also this is not a one mine company a liitle investigation will show many projects that are potential company makers on their own


----------



## doogie_goes_off

Market sentiment says Frontier is full steam ahead again, Kev got an unwelcome welcome, what do you expect when you have no idea about the industry and you try and take peoples livelihood away!


----------



## prawn_86

I no longer hold these guys, although i do still think they have potential.

Pity for options holders they are about 6 months late on it all, if it does go through.

Also, one of their reports last year mentioned the need for a capital raising 'early 2008' which we are yet to see...


----------



## nioka

Not the best of news but not all bad. According to news reports the matter will be discussed later on in the month with Rudd suggesting the area should be preserved and suggesting the local land owners will be compensated. The protests for the mine to go ahead looked serious. My guess is a 60 to 70% chance of the mine proceeding.What's your guess.


----------



## doogie_goes_off

The ABC should be gagged for perpetuating the myth that there is already a mine on the Kokoda Track. There is only a proposed mine at a pre-feasibility stage, all FNT wants is an Exploration Licence extended so that they can expend more money on defining how much copper etc there is at Kodu and nearby to see if it can be developed as a profitable operation. Kev is on the hop because FNT have been astute and addressed all the issues in a scoping study which suggests a re-route of a small section of the "extremely sacred" political football that is the Kokoda track, even though this is not the original location of the track nor were there any significant battles on the area of proposed re-routing. Maybe KRUDD could offer compensation to FNT shareholders for giving them a good shafting after they put up the biccies to spend money on defining a world class ore body in this poorly serviced part of the world. All power to the landowners, lets hope they get what they want. If you hold FNT and the licence gets renewed then you can tell Kev where to put his protection proposal. If the licence does not get renewed soon then holders should lobby the KRUDD office to re-consider their ill thought out self serving views.


----------



## kanga2008

I would say a compromise, I mean Rudd backflip

Think this will be one of the few greens in a sea of red today

http://www.news.com.au/couriermail/story/0,23739,23331550-953,00.html


----------



## shaunm

This is very encouraging. When I heard Kevin Rudd talk about stopping land clearing and other associated land clearing I had an awful feeling that he was looking to try and tie up the areas that also include the proposed mine site.


----------



## nioka

kanga2008 said:


> I would say a compromise, I mean Rudd backflip
> 
> Think this will be one of the few greens in a sea of red today
> 
> http://www.news.com.au/couriermail/story/0,23739,23331550-953,00.html



Don't be too sure. As I read the news on SBS and ABC I got the impression he was going to offer compensation to the land holders and give the PNG Govt "carbon credit" money for them to maintain the trail and forests. The mining approval is not a fact yet.
 Looking at the charts, FNT has never peaked like yesterdays peak without being followed by a sharp fall as profit takers move in.


----------



## payshense

If the Australian governments handling of world heritage areas is anything to go on, maybe there is hope yet. In Tasmania, both mining and forestry operations exist very close to world heritage areas. The "Henty Gold Mine", where i have worked as a diamond driller, was only allowed to open following very strict environmental guidelines. Forestry operations here in Tasmania log virtually to the boundaries of world heritage areas.
So this should be fine in PNG too? My faith in politics is at an all time low, however, i am hoping that common sense will prevail. And the government of PNG will decide in the best interests of its people, to move this project forward.


----------



## nioka

payshense said:


> If the Australian governments handling of world heritage areas is anything to go on, maybe there is hope yet. In Tasmania, both mining and forestry operations exist very close to world heritage areas. The "Henty Gold Mine", where i have worked as a diamond driller, was only allowed to open following very strict environmental guidelines. Forestry operations here in Tasmania log virtually to the boundaries of world heritage areas.
> So this should be fine in PNG too? My faith in politics is at an all time low, however, i am hoping that common sense will prevail. And the government of PNG will decide in the best interests of its people, to move this project forward.



 I agree. I am in favour of the mine but then I am also not against whaling. Sometimes the anti movements have a lot of political success. I think the mine will go ahead but there is still risk with FNT.


----------



## Rocket man

I also think that on the balance of probablilties mine will go ahead. PNG people basically want it and its their country after all. Worth a punt IMO


----------



## sos

Landowner concerns and issues need to be considered here and knowing the PNG government well, it would be hard to ignore landowner concerns for progress and development in the area. The area is like rest of the country (PNG) where the government of PNG has failed to provide for basic and essential services (health, education, roads, etc). It is only the development of mineral resource that has provided for a lot of people in most parts of PNG. Look at the likes of people in Ok Tedi, Lihir, Bougainville, Porgera, Kutubu, Gobe, etc, etc. These areas are some of the most remotest part of the world and the inhabitants of these areas have been able to have access to the outside world because of resource development. It is not because of the government provided services but by resource companies (and by far the largest contribution has been made by the churches).

Having said this, the foreign companies have also ripped off these simple villagers.

A lot of Australian including Kevin Rudd have tracked the Kokoda track and they know the conditions that the villagers along the track live life - very simple with no access to the outside world.

Knowing the flight of the villagers, I would say that the mine will go ahead regardless. If it does not, it will be another Bougainville, yet the mine has not started. Of course this time around a more cautious approach will be taken wrt to all the issues (enviro, socio-economic development, etc, etc.


----------



## kanga2008

Chances increasing of approva!!

From local png paper -

Mr Rudd stressed the officials will look at various aspects of the issue which includes the interests of the landowners. 
“They are important to the equation than anybody else,” Mr Rudd said.
Sir Michael said they have to sit down and work out how they could have Kokoda listed on the World Heritage Listing, and still develop part of the area.

http://www.thenational.com.pg/030708/nation1.htm


Transcript of press conference yesterday

JOURNALIST: Prime Minister Kevin Rudd welcome to Papua New Guinea. My name is (Inaudible) from the Australian Broadcasting corporation. What is Australia’s Governments Stance, your Governments stance on the Kokoda track. (Inaudible)

PM: Well I think all Australians have a great emotional and historical attachment to the Kokoda track. So many young Australian men in uniform came here fought and died in defence of our country and our way of life during that great conflict.

When you look at the challenges today they go to conflicting land use needs, they go to how is this area best protected for the future, for our common aspirations, for world heritage protection.
But above all, this is a sovereign state of Papua New Guinea and this sovereign state of Papua New Guinea will be making it’s own decisions about the future. What the Prime Minister and I did today was discuss this at length and there will be further discussions between our officials between and now and the ministerial forum for Foreign ministers which occurs in April and will be held in Medang.

http://www.australia.to/story/0,25197,23040466-823,00,00.html


----------



## spottygoose

PNG NEWS today:

"The two leaders also discussed the Kokoda Track, with Rudd apparently softening his stance on mining near the track.

He said PNG was a sovereign state and would make its own decision about the future.

Rudd added that further discussions would be held between officials from the two countries between now and the ministerial forum in April.

The Australian PM said historians were debating the actual route of the track, and he confirmed that officials from both countries would resolve the issue in a way which "respects fully the interest of local villagers as well as delivering a good outcome for the best protection of this major historical and natural asset which is the Kokoda Track"."


----------



## shaunm

spottygoose said:


> PNG NEWS today:
> 
> "The two leaders also discussed the Kokoda Track, with Rudd apparently softening his stance on mining near the track.
> 
> He said PNG was a sovereign state and would make its own decision about the future.
> 
> Rudd added that further discussions would be held between officials from the two countries between now and the ministerial forum in April.
> 
> The Australian PM said historians were debating the actual route of the track, and he confirmed that officials from both countries would resolve the issue in a way which "respects fully the interest of local villagers as well as delivering a good outcome for the best protection of this major historical and natural asset which is the Kokoda Track"."




This is a sensible approach for all stake-holders.
At the risk of digressing from the topic, this is why I believe on an international basis we are in far better hands with Rudd and his team, than the previous (Howard) beligerant pacific attitude!(Hope he stays over in the states with his conservative mates).


----------



## jonojpsg

shaunm said:


> This is a sensible approach for all stake-holders.
> At the risk of digressing from the topic, this is why I believe on an international basis we are in far better hands with Rudd and his team, than the previous (Howard) beligerant pacific attitude!(Hope he stays over in the states with his conservative mates).




Hear hear!  Can't believe they even bother putting Howard on the news - some conservative blah blah and him bagging out Rudd, as if we didn't get enough of that last year!

On the FNT front, it seems much more likely that the mine will get the go ahead and we will see a serious re-rating of the SP given that their current MC is what $16m?


----------



## sos

Ministers from both (PNG & AUS) are meeting in April in PNG. One of the main topics of discussions will be reaching concensus on developing the mine, ie balanced approached. However the EL is 50% chance of been approved/renewed most likely before this meeting, if not shortly after and it won't go beyond July 2008 (June is the end of reporting year and the new PNG Statutory Authority charged with issuance of ELs and would want done before the new FY).


----------



## sos

No Mining.

Mining in and around the Kokoda track has been officially vetoed by the PNG Gov't due to the significant environmental impacts. No mining will be allowed and landholders have re-opend the track for tourists.


----------



## questionall_42

sos said:


> No Mining.
> 
> Mining in and around the Kokoda track has been officially vetoed by the PNG Gov't due to the significant environmental impacts. No mining will be allowed and landholders have re-opend the track for tourists.




Can you please validate the source for this sos? Seems a tad dramatic. Especially the part about the environmental impact. Thanks.


----------



## crombo97

http://news.theage.com.au/kokoda-landowners-lift-blockade/20080310-1yg9.html
If its comfirmed thats bad news!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shaunm

So do you think we will see a huge sell off tomorrow?
This decision has me suspicious. So I wonder if a quite word was had with the PNG PM. The Australian Government provides over 100 million in aid each year and could they have possibly offered a sweetner to not renew the mining license.
When you think of the 100 million the landowners were to get, the compensation will need to be major.

Should frontier give up. Governments come & go?


----------



## nioka

nioka said:


> Don't be too sure. As I read the news on SBS and ABC I got the impression he was going to offer compensation to the land holders and give the PNG Govt "carbon credit" money for them to maintain the trail and forests. The mining approval is not a fact yet.
> Looking at the charts, FNT has never peaked like yesterdays peak without being followed by a sharp fall as profit takers move in.



 I followed my post above and sold for 16.5c on Friday. I then put in  buy orders for 12c, 12.5c and 13c. which I have now cancelled. When the dust settles I will still get back into FNT as I do think they will eventually win and mine. The news today is not good. DYOR.


----------



## Nyden

Gosh, indicative price of 10c ... this one's in for a plunge this morning  Glad I sold out months ago at much higher prices


----------



## shaunm

You would think/hope thatthe company would have a release this morning for investors, as I'm sure there are many quesions as to whether they will walk away or fight this!?


----------



## payshense

"If" the mine does not go ahead sometime in the future, would Frontier be in a position to claim compensation? And if so, could the possible cost of this be enough to persuade the PNG government to rethink their current position?

As the market opens this morning, i am wondering why i didnt sell on friday


----------



## Nyden

Down 40% so far, ouch for you guys 

I don't think the government would be under any obligation to pay compensation here; mines aren't always granted licences, & spec stocks are speculative / valued at such low prices for a reason. They don't always pull through.

Perhaps the PNG government feel that a solid friendship with Australia is more important?


----------



## shaunm

I wonder if this puts a new light on any potential mines in PNG?
Will they be veto'd because of the climate change considerations?
Anyway I am out.
Went from a 30% profit to 30% loss; well I guess thems the breaks?


----------



## sos

Landowners agree to reopen Kokoda Track
By PNG correspondent Steve Marshall

Posted Mon Mar 10, 2008 6:22pm AEDT 
Updated Mon Mar 10, 2008 8:28pm AEDT 


Protest: Upset Kokoda track landowners closed the track last month in support of a proposed copper mine (file photo) (ABC TV)

Video: Landowners reopen Kokoda Track (ABC News) Audio: Kokoda Track to be reopened (PM) Kokoda Track landowners have agreed to reopen the war time trail to tourists after being given an ultimatum by the Papua New Guinea Government.

Upset Kokoda track landowners closed the track last month in support of a proposed copper mine that would give them a better life. 

However spokesman Barney Jack says the landowners were given no choice by the PNG Government after it told them that no mining would be taking place. 

"We are left with no other option because the Government said there would be no mining, because of the environmental issues they keep telling us about," he said.

The landowners are seeking a compensation package worth over $100 million.


----------



## Nyden

sos said:


> The landowners are seeking a compensation package worth over $100 million.




Yes, the landowners will most likely get compensated. However, FNT will probably get nothing ... I really did believe this would go ahead, I just didn't have the stomach for it!


----------



## sos

I thought it would go ahead as well and hence my earlier post. I was tempted to buy big last Thursday but thought will wait for the outcome of K Rudd's visit to PNG.

Landholders will get compensated under carbon credit scheme deal signed between the AU & PNG govts.


----------



## stargazer

From SMH 10/03/2008
Earlier this week during a trip to PNG, Australian Prime Minister Kevin Rudd said a compromise that would satisfy all parties should be finalised at ministerial meetings next month in Madang, in PNG's north-east.

All is not lost just yet.

Cheers
U


----------



## Firdy

Yeah this is too risky for me.   Sold at a loss.  I doubt they'll produce anything for a long time, and I have seen the wallowing share prices of too many other companies more advanced than this, with huge resource, but no production in the short or medium term.

I am sticking to Australian based operations with imminent production.  I think positive cash flows will be everything.
I am on to one or two of these kinds of companies, and I gonna stay up all night trying to find more to do a comparative evaluation.


----------



## nioka

Firdy said:


> Yeah this is too risky for me.   Sold at a loss.  I doubt they'll produce anything for a long time, and I have seen the wallowing share prices of too many other companies more advanced than this, with huge resource, but no production in the short or medium term..



 FNT is not a dead horse yet. The latest report was a press release and the informant to the press may or may not have been speaking with any authority or knowledge. FNT is a risky spec and always has been. Until a licence is granted it will remain so. Politics in PNG is an ????? ( can't work how to describe it, so that in itself describes it.) Members of my family have a long association there and they say they would not be surprised at any thing that could happen. I haven't written it off yet.


----------



## shaunm

I think it's a bit ordinary that the company did not issue any announcement on the news until pushed by the ASX yesterday, with a reply after 6pm.

One would have thought with such interest in the project, the news on Monday evening of "no mining" would have stirred them to issue a statement the following morning for the benefit of shareholders.

They state they have had no correspondencefrom the mining minister and are still pursuing the renewal of the mining lease.
This would have been helpful for shareholders to know during the "fire-sale" that happened yesterday; hell I may have even held onto mine.

...or is this some crafty bugger spreading mis-information to spook holders and pick up stock at lower price; there was some serious buying yesterday.


----------



## YELNATS

shaunm said:


> ..or is this some crafty bugger spreading mis-information to spook holders and pick up stock at lower price; there was some serious buying yesterday.




Could well be. 

From my own experience with dealing directly with PNG industry interests a few years ago, it's an unpredictable business environment and one should treat any information advised with a grain of salt. Could be wise to await further developments in this case.


----------



## payshense

Just found this on "PNGIndustryNews.net", from today. Thought some of you might like to see it. I have not given up yet.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

Compromise for Kodu on the cards
Wednesday, 12 March 2008

A PNG Mining Ministry source close to PNGIndustryNews.net has said the PNG Government is leaning towards a compromise solution to mining near the historic Kokoda Track.

The source said a decision should be made during the April Ministerial Forum between PNG and Australia, mirroring Australian Prime Minister Kevin Rudd's comments during his visit to PNG last week.

Rudd had said officials from both countries would hold further discussions on mining near the track, between now and the ministerial forum in April.

Shares in Frontier slumped 38% on the Australian stock exchange yesterday after Koiari local level government representative Willie Vavi told ABC Radio that PNG Prime Minister Sir Michael Somare had reportedly said there would be no mining along the track.

The reports also led the Koiari people – the traditional landowners of Frontier's Kodu deposit – to reopen Kokoda to tourists, ABC Online reported.

The landowners had closed the track last month in a bid to pressure the PNG Government into renewing Frontier's Exploration Licence 1348, which contains the Kodu deposit.

"We seen the media reports and we have received no confirmation of them from the PNG Government so we do not necessarily believe that Ã¢â‚¬¦ will be their final decision," Frontier managing director Peter McNeil told PNGIndustryNews.net.

"It was my understanding that a compromise position was available and what is said there is not a compromise to anybody.

“We are intending to move forward to try and pressure the Government to renew the EL."

He added there were some other things Frontier planned to approach the PNG Government with, such as removing the Kokoda Track section from the exploration licence, which he said would not be easy to do.

"We are moving forward with that and I will be writing to the minister to express my concern over these media reports and to present to him other possibilities in the way we can move forward."

The company added in a statement that reports that the PNG Minister for Mining had expressed concerns for the Port Moresby water supply in regard to any possible mining development were incorrect, as the Kodu deposit is in a separate water catchment area from the one servicing the PNG capital.

Frontier's plan to develop the Kodu deposit has been controversial as the proposed mine would affect a 600m section of the track. However, the company had claimed that this section is not part of its original route.

This led to an outcry from Australia, which is now seeking to put the track on the World Heritage list.

The decision is weighed against the potential benefits the Kodu landowners stand to gain from the 5% stake Frontier offered to them in any potential development at Kodu.

The landowners had in turn offered 1% to all other Kokoda Track landowners.

Frontier also allocated a further 2% to be administered by the Kokoda Track Authority to preserve, operate and improve the track, and for the creation of an education fund.

Shares in Frontier were down 0.2c this morning to 9.5c.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

mods, i hope it is ok to post this, i'm still learning the ropes here.


----------



## barrett

At the press conference when Somare commented about 'world heritage listing' and 'water quality' and Rudd said something about 'all _legitimate_ interests' my gut reaction was that they had struck a slimy backroom deal to quash the whole thing at our (taxpayers) expense... but like people have said above, in PNG, you never know.  At the end of the day it's about the money, and surely the tax revenue from a mine would be far greater than any monetary amount Rudd could have promised.  After all Grasberg is just over the side fence - admittedly bigger than Kodu but the owner Freeport MacMoRan is the Indonesian government's biggest single source of tax revenue on account of that one mine alone.


----------



## lienad

anyone have any further updates on this one, last statement seemed positive news????? has gone a bit quiet of late.


----------



## mickqld

lienad said:


> anyone have any further updates on this one, last statement seemed positive news????? has gone a bit quiet of late.




See announcemeny out today:


ADDITIONAL HIGH GRADE GOLD DRILLED AT KOMSEM GOLD PROSPECT
ANDEWA PROJECT, PAPUA NEW GUINEA
Frontier Resources Ltd is pleased to announce that hole AFD010 targeted and confirmed the
continuity of higher gold grades at a moderate depth (approx. 85m vertically) in the main
mineralised structure with 3.0m of 10.97g/t gold at the Komsen Prospect, New Britain
Province, Papua New Guinea. Komsen is located about 400 km from the Kokoda Track.

Once approvals for Kodu are gained, surely the New Guineans wont be silly enough to knock back this project, then FNT should have a lot more SP support.


----------



## nioka

mickqld said:


> See announcemeny out today:
> 
> 
> ADDITIONAL HIGH GRADE GOLD DRILLED AT KOMSEM GOLD PROSPECT
> ANDEWA PROJECT, PAPUA NEW GUINEA
> Frontier Resources Ltd is pleased to announce that hole AFD010 targeted and confirmed the
> continuity of higher gold grades at a moderate depth (approx. 85m vertically) in the main
> mineralised structure with 3.0m of 10.97g/t gold at the Komsen Prospect, New Britain
> Province, Papua New Guinea. Komsen is located about 400 km from the Kokoda Track.
> 
> Once approvals for Kodu are gained, surely the New Guineans wont be silly enough to knock back this project, then FNT should have a lot more SP support.



 I liked the announcement but how much better it would have been without the bit about 400 metres from the kokoda track.


----------



## doogie_goes_off

That's 400km! The news is good and if you can read it helps justify a SP based on not just one project, plenty of irons in the fire.


----------



## nioka

doogie_goes_off said:


> That's 400km! The news is good and if you can read it helps justify a SP based on not just one project, plenty of irons in the fire.



 Oops read it in a hurry 400km that is a lot better. My wife keeps telling me I need reading glasses. Time I stopped trading these and hold on to some.


----------



## mickqld

Announcement out. Sounds a very reasonable compromise. F.F. Sake can we just get on with developing Kodu now PLEASE !!!





2nd April 2008



ASX Limited
Company Announcements Office
Announcement
FRONTIER PROPOSES TO RELINQUISH THE KOKODA TRACK FROM EL1348
WITHOUT SIGNIFICANTLY AFFECTING THE KODU DEPOSIT
Frontier Resources Ltd is pleased to announce that it has proposed a highly significant
compromise to the Hon Dr Puka Temu MP (Deputy Prime Minister and Minister for Mining in
Papua New Guinea) in relation to the ongoing renewal issue of EL 1348.
The Company has proposed to relinquish an additional approximately 15km of World War II
Kokoda Track that remains in the exploration license (which is all the Track within the license
area, except for a 250m section for future road access), when EL 1348 is renewed.
The original license area granted to Frontier in August 2004 included about 40km (or 40%) of
the Kokoda Track. The Company has already reduced this area in good faith and is again
willing to voluntary reduce the area to 250m (1/4 of 1 % of the Track). The proposed
relinquishment has been surveyed so there is no significant detriment to the possible
development of the Kodu Deposit, but it allows for a large and cohesive area to be established
as a ‘Kokoda Track Park’.
Tourism, exploration, mining and the advancement of our landowner partners can and should
exist in a symbiotic relationship, sharing the vast advantages of this area.
Frontier Resources aims to develop the Kodu copper- gold –molybdenum Deposit with our
landowner and stakeholder partners in a socially and environmentally responsible manner
utilising ‘world’s best practice’ for the benefit of all stakeholders.
See figure 1 showing EL 1348 before and after the proposed area reduction, figure 2 showing
a close up of the area proposed to be relinquished near the Kodu Deposit and figure 3 showing
the Brown River catchment and other affected ELs and ELAs.
For additional information relating to the Company and its projects please visit our website at
www.frontierresources.com.au or feel free contact me.
FRONTIER RESOURCES LTD
P.A.McNeil, M.Sc.
MANAGING DIRECTOR


----------



## Rocket man

mickqld said:


> Announcement out. Sounds a very reasonable compromise. F.F. Sake can we just get on with developing Kodu now PLEASE !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2nd April 2008
> 
> 
> 
> ASX Limited
> Company Announcements Office
> Announcement
> FRONTIER PROPOSES TO RELINQUISH THE KOKODA TRACK FROM EL1348
> WITHOUT SIGNIFICANTLY AFFECTING THE KODU DEPOSIT
> Frontier Resources Ltd is pleased to announce that it has proposed a highly significant
> compromise to the Hon Dr Puka Temu MP (Deputy Prime Minister and Minister for Mining in
> Papua New Guinea) in relation to the ongoing renewal issue of EL 1348.
> The Company has proposed to relinquish an additional approximately 15km of World War II
> Kokoda Track that remains in the exploration license (which is all the Track within the license
> area, except for a 250m section for future road access), when EL 1348 is renewed.
> The original license area granted to Frontier in August 2004 included about 40km (or 40%) of
> the Kokoda Track. The Company has already reduced this area in good faith and is again
> willing to voluntary reduce the area to 250m (1/4 of 1 % of the Track). The proposed
> relinquishment has been surveyed so there is no significant detriment to the possible
> development of the Kodu Deposit, but it allows for a large and cohesive area to be established
> as a ‘Kokoda Track Park’.
> Tourism, exploration, mining and the advancement of our landowner partners can and should
> exist in a symbiotic relationship, sharing the vast advantages of this area.
> Frontier Resources aims to develop the Kodu copper- gold –molybdenum Deposit with our
> landowner and stakeholder partners in a socially and environmentally responsible manner
> utilising ‘world’s best practice’ for the benefit of all stakeholders.
> See figure 1 showing EL 1348 before and after the proposed area reduction, figure 2 showing
> a close up of the area proposed to be relinquished near the Kodu Deposit and figure 3 showing
> the Brown River catchment and other affected ELs and ELAs.
> For additional information relating to the Company and its projects please visit our website at
> www.frontierresources.com.au or feel free contact me.
> FRONTIER RESOURCES LTD
> P.A.McNeil, M.Sc.
> MANAGING DIRECTOR




lets hope this gets accepted, and we should find out next month, then share price should fly. I think it will be too tempting for the PNG people.. money talks ...


----------



## nioka

FNT are to make a share offer of $5000 worth of shares at 8.5c per share to holders at the record date of April 14th.


----------



## jeffTH

nioka said:


> FNT are to make a share offer of $5000 worth of shares at 8.5c per share to holders at the record date of April 14th.




Very interesting!  Why the hurry?  Being a little cynical it appears that FNT may wish to have the share purchase out of the way prior to any bad news on Kodu in which case SP may drop significantly.

40,074,565 max shares provides $3.4M and requires only about one third of shareholders to take up the offer if all went for $5K worth.  Why the upper limit of $5k, why don't they go for what you can get?

Author holds stock and will be watching....


----------



## questionall_42

Can anyone explain why all trades in FNT are going through as quantities of ~4000 shares? I cannot understand why each parcel is this miniscule size? SP has risen though since the SPP announcement last week.

Thanks.


----------



## rico01

They announced  a couple of days ago a share p, urchase plan whereas  if you have a parcel of shares, no matter how small, you are entitled to buy $5000 worth at 8.5c. somepeople might be buying in multiple accounts trying to get an extra allowance. Though this is not really allowed.


----------



## questionall_42

rico01 said:


> They announced  a couple of days ago a share p, urchase plan whereas  if you have a parcel of shares, no matter how small, you are entitled to buy $5000 worth at 8.5c. somepeople might be buying in multiple accounts trying to get an extra allowance. Though this is not really allowed.




I thought about that, but the parcels are only about $500 worth. And adding in the transactional costs, the risk implicit in holding til the listing of the shares...  it just doesn't add up in my head.


----------



## jeffTH

The $500 worth probably equates to a marketable parcel and small purchase quantities are just to get on the register to qualify.  I purchased 20k at 11.5c a short while ago and sold 15k at 12 leaving me 5k and enough money now to buy in at 8.5c with a little extra cash and end up saving about $450.

However with an upper limit of $5k you can only buy about 58k shares.  The important aspect IMO is that buying and selling on the ASX does nothing for the funds of the company whereas a SPP means that the company will benefit totally!


----------



## nioka

Well it looks as though FNT is a lame duck. The PNG Government has decided not to allow the mining lease to be granted and has come down in favour of the Kokoda track being completely preserved.


----------



## doogie_goes_off

If the duck hasn't quacked yet, how do you know that it is not going to lay a golden egg? Could there be a compensation case?


----------



## quarky

jeffTH said:


> However with an upper limit of $5k you can only buy about 58k shares.  The important aspect IMO is that buying and selling on the ASX does nothing for the funds of the company whereas a SPP means that the company will benefit totally!



i'm thinking of buying $5k worth in this SPP (via BPAY), but i was wondering how would i sell them in a years' time??

(i use Westpac for my brokering & never been into a SPP before)

don't know if this is the right place to ask... 

it's just that i bought a heap of FNT shares at $0.185 a while back.
this stock has disappointed me, much like the Aust. govt. in preserving the symbolism of a wartime track.


----------



## questionall_42

quarky said:


> i'm thinking of buying $5k worth in this SPP (via BPAY), but i was wondering how would i sell them in a years' time??
> 
> (i use Westpac for my brokering & never been into a SPP before)
> 
> don't know if this is the right place to ask...




After you buy the shares through Bpay as part of the share purchase plan, you will be issued with them in your trading account and then you can sell them the next day, in one years time or whenever you want. Nothing special about shares received in a SPP - you can trade like them like any other share. 

But the question remains, is it still worthwhile to purchase $5K of FNT shares @  8.5c?


----------



## quarky

questionall_42 said:


> But the question remains, is it still worthwhile to purchase $5K of FNT shares @  8.5c?




thanks for your answer.

also, FNT has been at that support price of $0.08 for so long.
although PNG govt. is reluctant in upsetting Aust. government over symbolism of Kokoda track (even though it's not the original and the land-owners there really want FNT to mine), the Kodu project might be allowed to proceed but in a reduced capacity.

anywho,..time will tell.

(i'm still contemplating the SPP....so, you're not too wrong either...: )


----------



## quarky

attached is the 'Comments on World Hertiage Proposal and Kodu Deposit' PDF from the Frontier Resources' site


----------



## Kelpie

Given that FNT has slipped below support of 8c, I'd be most grateful if someone could provide some technicals or fundamentals on this stick. Many thanks in advance, Kelpie.


----------



## refined silver

Kelpie said:


> Given that FNT has slipped below support of 8c, I'd be most grateful if someone could provide some technicals or fundamentals on this stick. Many thanks in advance, Kelpie.




TA - under 8c = bad! (new lows, no support)
FA - if govt refuses mine license = not too hot either.

They have other props, but it sets them back a long way.

I finally sold at 9c on the day of the last bad announcement re govt approval. Had held since the IPO 5 yrs ago!!! (Had actually bought more at 9cents in Aug 07 then sold at 19c a couple of weeks later, basically meaning the whole thing was a wash, just 5yrs with money parked, that could have been so much more profitable elsewhere.


----------



## Max_ob

i think if you look back in time a bit, FNT does have some support in the 7.1 to 7.3 cent range. . . 


i also hold and took advantage (disadv  ) of the 8.5 cent offer and had made a decision at that stage to be a longer term holder if need be. . . . hopefully not 5 year long though for no profit. . . .


FNT does explain in one of its desperate to relieve concerns announcements that there is hope for positive outcomes. . . .

the biggest killer here is that they have not made any other updates to the situation and holders may be pulling the plug for tax or other reasons. . . 


hey. . . .btw . . . i am very new at this and don't really know much. . . shame someone like YT doesn't have an interest in this share to provide more informed comments/discussion. . .


----------



## doogie_goes_off

Projects not within the licence under dispute:

Andewa epithermal gold Project (High grade, moderate size target)
Bukuam copper +/- gold/moly porphyry system (Large Target)

SMRV zinc-lead–silver-gold Project in the highly prospective Mt Read volcanics of Tasmania, Australia (High Grade target)

2 Retention Licenses covering two existing bodies of gold mineralisation that previously had  Inferred Resources estimated. (pre-JORC) (Moderate grade/Moderate target size)

AND

Method of exploration

Frontier ‘owns’ and operates all the major required means of exploration including a long term and very competent human resources team, drilling, earth moving and transport equipment and magnetic survey equipment to maximise exploration success, while minimising costs in a very competitive environment.

The Frontier Directors and management team have more than 200 years combined experience in mineral exploration, project development and financing in Papua New Guinea and Tasmania, to ensure the Company has the best possible opportunity to achieve success.

**Paraphrased from the website* *

So fundamentally there's plenty of other reasons it wont go below 7.1-7.3c

Note - I hold


----------



## Kelpie

Thanks to Max_og and doggie_goes_off for the info.

I now see the longer term support at the 7.3c level - from which it bounced (from an intraday low) a couple of days ago.

Sounds like there's still hope yet for this one.....

Thanks again, Kelpie.


----------



## quarky

well, this 0.070 price is making me nervous. i hope it doesn't collapse as i got a stackload of shares which i bought at 0.185 a year ago....that would be devastating and i got burnt with One.Tel about 8 years ago too.

anyway, *Max_ob* makes a good point of how there's been no information out of the company (well, officially) about the status of their prospects, whether it's Kodu or anything else.  in fact, the Aust. Govt. is really driving the World Heritage Listing initiative (pumping money, influence over key people, etc.)...so, this could be bad news for FNT and its shareholders, i.e US


----------



## nioka

quarky said:


> in fact, the Aust. Govt. is really driving the World Heritage Listing initiative (pumping money, influence over key people, etc.)...so, this could be bad news for FNT and its shareholders, i.e US



 My tip is that the PNG govt will bleed the Aussie govt for all they can on the Heritage listing etc then allow mining anyway after pressure from the local landowners. I took up my $5k offer, which was funded by profit from trading in FNT anyway, and they are now a bottom drawer proposition with a 70% chance of being a great winner. My family has a long association with PNG and that is the opinion of some of the family members who spent many years there. but DYOR.


----------



## payshense

i gotta laugh(this thread has been pretty quiet for a while) I was just sitting on the front veranda, wondering what to do with the money when Frontier eventually comes through... came inside n sat down, logged in here... I've been holding my share of FNT for some time now too. Why? I'm not real sure now if politics could keep its nose out of the whole affair, we would surely be on a winner now Could be that patience is the key with Frontier. Maybe I am missing something here. Can a potential multi billion dollar resource, be left laying in the ground indefinately? While the people who own that resource continue to live in poverty. And tourists from the country that stopped their mine, walk through their land. Rant had.
On a final note, i find the steps Frontier are taking, to use and improve technology for the processing of waste, rather encouraging. Not to mention their other prospects potential.


----------



## quarky

doogie_goes_off said:


> So fundamentally there's plenty of other reasons it wont go below 7.1-7.3c
> 
> Note - I hold





			
				Kelpie said:
			
		

> I now see the longer term support at the 7.3c level




are you sure?
it closed at 0.065  

that's looooow. 

market took a beating today.
re-tracing back to the lows of January 2008.


----------



## doogie_goes_off

Note - I'm now holding some more. So yes, funamentally should not be so cheap but Mr Market may well see it at 6.5c, if he does I will be scavenging a few.


----------



## Kelpie

doogie_goes_off said:


> Note - I'm now holding some more. So yes, funamentally should not be so cheap but Mr Market may well see it at 6.5c, if he does I will be scavenging a few.




I picked up a few more at 6.1c....now wishing I had waited.......anyone know when we may expect an announcement? Long overdue for one ........


----------



## quarky

Kelpie said:


> I picked up a few more at 6.1c....now wishing I had waited.......anyone know when we may expect an announcement? Long overdue for one ........




this stock is making me more and more nervous....i'll have no nails. 
i don't want to lose a looooot of money.
it closed at 0.058 today 
and i haven't found any announcements yet about Kodu or anything from Frontier.


----------



## Kelpie

quarky said:


> this stock is making me more and more nervous....i'll have no nails.
> i don't want to lose a looooot of money.
> it closed at 0.058 today
> and i haven't found any announcements yet about Kodu or anything from Frontier.




I share your nervousness.. really. But I am keeping faith based on a few things
1. I think some of the selling is due to end of year issues (ie tax)
2. Some of the selling is because there has been no announcement whatsoever on anything - so watch the fireworks when one (good one) does come out
3. There seems to be a bit more interest on the buy side today
4. The relative strength index (RSI) is at extreme oversold levels and it's been hugging the lower bollinger band - due to come off it at some point


----------



## spottygoose

Peter McNeil & Frontier were presenting at the Resource Showcase held at Surfers Paradise Marriott last Friday. Did anyone attend? Was there in Kodu hints? People certainly didn't race out the door and buy


----------



## stargazer

Hi all

Price has come back to near 52 week low, is there a flicker of hope with todays announcement.

Cheers
SG


----------



## nioka

stargazer said:


> Hi all
> 
> Price has come back to near 52 week low, is there a flicker of hope with todays announcement.
> 
> Cheers
> SG



 Short answer,,,,, yes.Although this is nothing new, it was expected that the company would ask for and get support of the local landowners. I'm holding and expect to profit eventually.


----------



## birdmanz

I hold too & my main concern is their lack of funds due to the poor uptake of the recent share offer....the longer kodu drags out the more risk this becomes


----------



## doogie_goes_off

Trading halt - Update on renewal of EL1348 (Kodu Prospect)

Maybe they finally have something in writing from the PNG government, should be the most significant news since the KRUDD organised summit in Madang did not report anything other than 'we would like to preserve the Owen Stanley Range'.


----------



## mickqld

EL1348 renewal rejected by PNG Govt. Frontier to take legal action. Bye bye FNT and bye bye PNG it will now be classed as a high Sovereign risk country. They have just done enormous damage internationally to themselves with this and they can thank Australian Labor party for it.


----------



## prawn_86

5% of 3bill is $150 mill. I wonder how many tourists it takes on the Kokoda trail to get that sort of money to the landowners. Not the tour operators but the land owners.

methinks in about 100 yrs time that equivilant may have been made, which disconted for time value makes it worth very little. Disappointing by the PNG gov


----------



## quarky

damn!
no wonder the share price closed at 0.049  
new, new lows for the share market and for my emotional well-being.
had money riding on FNT for over a year now...bought heaps at 0.185
up to neck-deep in ASX losses....so depressing.

FNT will definitely take about 5 years now to bounce back...should they choose to proceed with legal channels, but if the Aust. government had a hand in this...then there's no point in trying to win at the cost of very expensive (time/money) means.


----------



## Nyden

Wow, so glad I sold out of this at .17 a while ago!
Can't believe the PNG govt rejected the renewal; what legal action can FNT take? A foreign government (lawfully - they are entitled to) rejected a renewal application - obviously FNT doesn't have a leg to stand on here.


----------



## Kelpie

quarky said:


> damn!
> no wonder the share price closed at 0.049
> new, new lows for the share market and for my emotional well-being.
> had money riding on FNT for over a year now...bought heaps at 0.185
> up to neck-deep in ASX losses....so depressing.
> 
> FNT will definitely take about 5 years now to bounce back...should they choose to proceed with legal channels, but if the Aust. government had a hand in this...then there's no point in trying to win at the cost of very expensive (time/money) means.




I feel you pain quarky. I'm also wearing some considerable losses this year. But what about FNT's other projects, do they have potential (maybe not as much as kodu) to lift the SP? Also, can this licence be renewed, if for example, a new government was to rule PNG?


----------



## stargazer

Hi all

SH*T thats all i can say if it makes you feel any better i bought 300,000 at 0.16.  Yes i took a punt and lost.

The only think i can hope for is other projects as i think this one is doomed.

cheers
SG


----------



## dj_420

Sorry to hear the news for holders. In hindsight however I think if FNT didn't try and push the Kokoda track issue then they might have had a chance.

Would have been better off excluding it completely from the mining plans and sticking with that from the very outset. It would seem that they tried to push the envelope just that little bit too far and now it has backfired with Australian political intervention swaying PNG favour thus preventing any mining in the area.

Anyway of interest just wondering how FNT can sue PNG over lost profits, at what price do they assume the lost profits were at, if copper spot was to take a large fall for eg? (Thereby reducing potential profits).


----------



## quarky

Kelpie said:


> I feel you pain quarky. I'm also wearing some considerable losses this year. But what about FNT's other projects, do they have potential (maybe not as much as kodu) to lift the SP? Also, can this licence be renewed, if for example, a new government was to rule PNG?




feel my pain today?  

the stock is at 0.039

i feel like crying 

i bought over 40k at 0.185 last year.
always having hope that the decision would overturn...i think this is a write-off, and i don't even have that much money anyway...with no assets, e.g. real estate, etc. nothing really...

terribly disappointing....to feeling depressed.


----------



## Kelpie

quarky said:


> feel my pain today?
> 
> the stock is at 0.039
> 
> i feel like crying
> 
> i bought over 40k at 0.185 last year.
> always having hope that the decision would overturn...i think this is a write-off, and i don't even have that much money anyway...with no assets, e.g. real estate, etc. nothing really...
> 
> terribly disappointing....to feeling depressed.




Yes I do quarky. As i mentioned, I am also wearing considerable losses, due to FNT and others. I have been pretty down in the dumps lately as well. I really have no idea what FNT will do now and was wondering if others in the forum migh share their ideas on whet the future holds. If you are young, remember that you have time on your side, and the potential to make it back. The important thing is to learn from this - as I (think I) have. I wish you the best of luck with future trading.........


----------



## Max_ob

i actually posted this on another thread . . . .but thought it fitted here. . . 

unfortunately i also was banking on the outcome being favourable. . . . especially as i took up the option at 8.5c to average down. . . 


oh dear. . . . i must be a slow learner but have learnt a lesson on sovereign risks. . . and taking punts. .. . . 


as far as i can see, Frontier had done everything right by everyone. . . .so do not understand this outcome. . .and hope with time, their and our luck will change. . .


----------



## DionM

Very bad luck for FNT and FNT holders (yes, I'm one, from around 15c).

FNT has done everything right as far as I can tell.  It's just been screwed by two governments ...


----------



## disarray

i traded FNT a few times and thought the story was reasonable, i feel for the people sitting on their large losses. i recently went through the same thing and it rammed home the importance of money management, stops and cutting your losses. sitting on a lot of money for a long time relying on HOPE that things will turn around is financial suicide.

quarky i feel really bad for you and hope things turn out ok, but seriously man, take this opportunity to learn the painful lesson and change the way you do things. i'm only saying because i recently had the same experience as you and i used it to turn around how i play the market. consolidate, make a new plan then come back and try again, this time armed with risk management. best of luck


----------



## YELNATS

DionM said:


> Very bad luck for FNT and FNT holders (yes, I'm one, from around 15c).
> 
> FNT has done everything right as far as I can tell.  It's just been screwed by two governments ...




First AGY (Burundi fiasco) and now this. Indicates not to invest in 3rd world projects no matter how rosy they paint the picture.  Fortunately, not too many $$$'s committed to them both.


----------



## stargazer

Hi 

I fairly certain that it did say UPDATE SOON in that announcement so we wait and see but i wouldn't hold my breath.

To be fair i think we all had opportunity to get out recently as it climbed back but then went back down and the announcement that all were waiting for drove the nails in the coffin.

cheers
SG


----------



## DionM

YELNATS said:


> First AGY (Burundi fiasco) and now this. Indicates not to invest in 3rd world projects no matter how rosy they paint the picture.  Fortunately, not too many $$$'s committed to them both.




Yes, it's a common theme.  MHLs east-europe projects were it's undoing as well.  I've learnt my lesson (dang this has been a year for learning lessons - spec plays in 3rd world countries, high leveraged infrastructure funds, insurance companies ... ).


----------



## quarky

thanks for sympathising with me *Kelpie* & *disarray*.

share price for FNT jumped over 10% today, 0.038 -> 0.042

FNT is looking at ways to proceed with the mining at Kodu.


----------------------------------------------

*Frontier Resources, Awaiting Renewal Of Kodu License, Launches Spin-Off Firm*
By Tereni Kens in Port Moresby
Sunday: June 29, 2008

Frontier Resources Ltd has announced plans to list a spin-off company on the Toronto Stock Exchange (TSX) in order to progress its controversial Kodu project in Papua New Guinea.

This copper-gold-molybdenum deposit is located in the Owen Stanley Range and is 55 km north-east of Port Moresby.

The inferred resource is estimated at 945,000 tonnes of copper equivalent grading 0.47 percent, within 203 million tonnes grading 0.28 percent copper, 0.32g/t gold, 73 ppm molybdenum, and 1.8g/t silver. It is estimated to contain 570,000 tonnes of copper, 65 tonnes of gold, 15,000 tonnes of molybdenum and 365 tonnes of silver (or 1.25 billion pounds of copper, 2.1 million ounces of gold, 33 million pounds of molybdenum and 12 million ounces of silver).

The Kodu copper-gold-molybdenum project requires approximately K39 million (US$15 million) for a bankable/definitive feasibility study, with the new company likely to list on the TSX and raise funds from North American investors.

Frontier expects to retain or obtain a major equity in the new company, to be named Koiari Copper, as well as retaining a majority of the board of directors and a cash reimbursement of some costs to date.

The name Koiari copper is in honor of the landowners’ and district’s ethnicity. 

According to Frontier, the new corporate strategy has been determined to accomplish the continued exploration and possible development of the Kodu deposit. This strategy will also allow Frontier to further progress and benefit from exploration and drilling success on its Tasmanian and prospective PNG tenements.

Frontier has also reported that it continues to await the renewal of Kodu exploration licence EL-1348. No official written or verbal correspondence has been received in relation to this issue for several months, the company said in a statement.

According to Frontier, it has complied with all licence renewal conditions and expended more than K8 million (US$3.1 million) on the licence, which vastly exceeds the statutory expenditure commitment.

Landowners state that mining at Kodu and tourism at Kokoda Track should proceed harmoniously together for the benefit of all stakeholders and they are becoming increasingly frustrated and agitated by the lack of the exploration licence renewal.

Frontier has also announced that it is now offering a seven percent equity interest in total to PNG stakeholders in the Kodu project, including the Kokoda Track Authority (KTA), if the Kodu deposit is mined.

Kodu landowners have stated they will give 1 percent of their previously promised 5 percent equity to all other Kokoda Track/nearby landowners, proving the wealth would be equitably distributed in the region.

Frontier Resources said it wanted to recognize this generous gift of 1 percent by the Kodu deposit landowners with an allocation of a further 2 percent equity interest in the Kodu deposit to be administered by the KTA or successor and/or Koiari Local Level Government (KLLG), half for funding to preserve, operate and improve the Kokoda Trail and half for the creation of an educational fund for all Trail and nearby landowners.

The KTA and KLLG continue to express support for the renewal of the exploration license that contains Kodu and the responsible development of the deposit for the benefit of all stakeholders. 

According to Frontier, the proposed equity distribution will rightly provide most fiscal benefits to the affected landowners, significant economic and educational benefits to all Kokoda Trail and nearby landowners and also sufficient funds to preserve the historical significance of the Kokoda Track and improve facilities along it for tourists/trekkers.

According to KLLG, the Koiari people provide their strong support to Frontier’s push for a mine to be established at Kodu. It would be unfair if the Koiari people were prevented from improving their livelihoods.


----------



## Kelpie

quarky said:


> thanks for sympathising with me *Kelpie* & *disarray*.
> share price for FNT jumped over 10% today, 0.038 -> 0.042
> FNT is looking at ways to proceed with the mining at Kodu.
> ----------------------------------------------
> *Frontier Resources, Awaiting Renewal Of Kodu License, Launches Spin-Off Firm*
> By Tereni Kens in Port Moresby
> Sunday: June 29, 2008
> 
> Frontier Resources Ltd has announced plans ........




Quarky, I'm afraid that is old news from a few months ago - before the decision was made to refuse the licence. However, it appears that Chief Somarie of PNG is currently in court defending tax fraud charges. If he is found guilty, it's likely he will be ousted, leading the way for the decision to refuse the licence to be overturned. That's good news for FNT, and there have been some recent large buys on the ASX, and some very large buys in Germany where FNT is also listed. I don't know who the buyer(s) are. Fingers crossed ........


----------



## Kelpie

Blair Price
Friday, 4 July 2008

FRONTIER Resources says it will look at an out-of-court settlement with the PNG Government for not renewing its exploration licence over the Kodu deposit, but the company has appealed to the Australian Government for help over the issue of compensation.

Also, Kodu and Elo landowners have lodged an exploration licence application for a similar area.

Becoming very interesting ..........


----------



## birdmanz

Update Announcement out......the last bullet point has me intrigued:

"Frontier owns 4 drilling rigs and *is now successfully undertaking commercial drilling with 2 rigs to generate cash flow*"

does anyone know where the commercial drilling is taking place????......somehow missed it


----------



## TheAbyss

Birdmanz, that reads to me that they are renting out there services to other companies not drilling their own tenements.

Basically they are selling an hourly rate due to not having anything to drill themselves at the moment.


----------



## doogie_goes_off

Actually probably a bit short on cash, so they'll be making sure they can afford to go back to Andewa etc. Should stop them from needing to raise capital for a while. It means exploration is slower but ensures the best targets are recognised before a dedicated drilling campaign, i'd say it's quite positive.


----------



## nioka

doogie_goes_off said:


> Actually probably a bit short on cash, so they'll be making sure they can afford to go back to Andewa etc. Should stop them from needing to raise capital for a while. It means exploration is slower but ensures the best targets are recognised before a dedicated drilling campaign, i'd say it's quite positive.





 Definitely positive. Hiring out two rigs it may bring in enough income to keep the others operating on FNT prospects. Another capital raising now would be at a very low price and cause a lot of dilution in the existing shares. I haven't given up hope of some change of heart by the PNG Govt. FNT is a bottom drawer job for me as the ones I hold are free carried and they can stay there.


----------



## birdmanz

Great announcement today........does anyone know the value of 30,850 ounces of gold equivalent...is it simply calculated by multiply by $798/oz = $24,618,300...thanks in advance for any replies

If this is so I'd expect some attention returning to FNT pretty soon


----------



## doogie_goes_off

More good results from Komsen (Andewa Project), looks like a big vein system with good gold grades. May bring value back into FNT shares eventually.


----------



## Kelpie

doogie_goes_off said:


> More good results from Komsen (Andewa Project), looks like a big vein system with good gold grades. May bring value back into FNT shares eventually.




.....indeed, that with an increasing price of gold as well will hopefuly see an improvement in the SP!


----------



## quarky

just got my notice of AGM yesterday.

AGM - 13th November 2008
Perth, WA


hope we find out more about what's happening with Frontier, e.g. PNG mining, etc. in addition to all the re-elections that are going to take place in a month's time.


----------



## payshense

<-- wondering what the outcome will be tomorrow if "Application For Leave" is successful

anyone have any thoughts on this?


----------



## spottygoose

Miner Frontier Resources loses bid to explore Kokoda Track 

in PNG
From correspondents in Port Moresby, PNG
AAP

October 31, 2008 04:48pm

AN Australian mining company has failed in its legal challenge to a decision that blocked its exploration plans along the historic Kokoda Track. 
Perth-based Frontier Resources took Papua New Guinea's Mining Department to court after Mining Minister Puka Temu refused to renew its exploration licence. 

Planned work at the Mt Kodu site would have threatened part of the Kokoda Track, where 600 Australian soldiers died fighting the Japanese during World War II. 

Acting Chief Justice Salamo Injia today rejected Frontier's case as "misconceived and not arguable''. 

From his Perth home, a disappointed Frontier boss Peter McNeil said his lawyers were now examining the result. 

"We just get stomped on. The decision shows that the minster can just do as he pleases,'' he said. 

"If there are grounds for appeal we will,'' he said. 

"If there are grounds to sue for lost revenue and damages, we will,'' he said. 

Frontier spent more than $3.5m and complied with all of PNG's laws and the Australian Government pressured PNG to block their licence, he said. 

An Australia-PNG taskforce is developing eco-tourism and infrastructure projects for the locals while keeping mining companies out. 

It is also looking at World Heritage listing for the area.


----------



## doogie_goes_off

High grade gold and Bismuth results from Stormont Deposit - Tasmania:

o Assay results from the first 5 diamond core holes drilled included:
 4.6m grading 23.9 g/t gold equivalent (includ. 1m 52.8 g/t gold) in SFD 005
 5.0m grading 7.8 g/t gold equivalent in SFD 004
 5.0m grading 4.8 g/t gold equivalent in SFD 003
 2.0m grading 2.3 g/t gold equivalent in SFD 002 and
 11.2m grading 2.4 g/t gold equivalent in SFD 001.

Looks pretty good for a near surface set of medium grade hits. Approx 11 holes still to be reported, should be interesting.


----------



## quarky

anyone else receive the "RIGHTS ISSUE ENTITLEMENT AND ACCEPTANCE FORM"?

Something about 'entitlement to new shares on the basis of one New Share for three Ordinary Share held' @ AU$0.035 per Share

the offer closes at 03 December 2008.


the company is at it's lowest (ever?), trading at AU$0.018 today!  
(i bought a heap at $0.185 over 1.5 years ago, i think....devastated by how much money/faith i had invested in this company   , and how they got short-changed massively by Aussie/PNG Govt. for preserving the symbolism of war)
boo!


it'll take more than 5 years now for it to go back to the levels that i had seen, 2 years ago.


----------



## kgee

Surely there has to be a parking fine today???52% on no anouncement???


PS, A good way to make up the 100ch rule is to add some figures. For example, the stock went from .02 to .06 today on volume of 205K maybe something is up, or not ... That's almost 100 ch just there


----------



## Sean K

kgee said:


> Surely there has to be a parking fine today???52% on no anouncement???



Maybe the ASX is feeling sorry for them?

Maybe the thin volume ($4K ish), no cause for alarm? I bet there was a massive difference in the buy sell and someone decided they wanted a handful...


----------



## kgee

@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
liar una mas is the easiest thing to say in the world!!1lol
have a goood one mate always enjoy your posts


----------



## quarky

*Kokoda Trail shut down*
May 8, 2009 - 11:04AM 

Angry Papua New Guinea landowners have shut down the Kokoda Trail over a raft of complaints, in particular against the track's Australian management team.

A collection of Koiari landowners have blocked the pass at Kovelo Village at the Kokoda end of the 96km track.

Kokoda-based Ori Kennia, a spokesman for the landowners, says they are not happy with the new Kokoda Track Authority (KTA) board and are demanding money be paid immediately to local level governments.

"Kokoda is shut down as of yesterday," he said.

"There are plans to shut down Kokoda Airport too.

"Those already on the track can pass but no one will start walking because our demands have not been met," he said.

Koiari landowners want the KTA to immediately release 75 per cent of their funds.

"There is a million kina ($500,000) with KTA and they want the money to go directly to them," Mr Kennia said.

Landowners are also frustrated with specific personalities at the KTA.

"The landowners are trying to get rid of the new management team, basically the Australians running the KTA," Mr Kennia said.

"They need to come down into the community, to relax and realise this is PNG, not Australia."

Gail Thomas of travel firm Kokoda Trekking said the situation could be resolved by this weekend.

"We haven't received any official notification it's closed but I know KTA is trying to negotiate, (they are) flying to Kovelo and sitting down to talk on Friday," she said.

"I'd say it's similar to Qantas handlers threatening to not work on a public holiday."

The KTA was unavailable for comment.

*Last year Koiari landowners briefly shut down the Kokoda Track during protests against the PNG and Australian governments which were opposed to a proposed mining venture.

Australian mining company Frontier Resources had planned to mine gold and copper along part of the track and promised landowners the mine would earn them up to $100 million over 10 years.

The two governments last year agreed to ensure the track would remain untouched and landowners would benefit from alternative development projects.

Frontiers' exploration licence was not renewed because of fears mining activity would damage 600 metres of the historic World War II track.*

AAP


----------



## Boyou

Some positive news from Frontier today..makes a change from all the gloom over the Kodu debacle.SP up 60% at the moment. I am still holding a few 

From the company announcement...

The best tungsten mineralisation in drill hole to date is demonstrated at the Narrawa precious and base metal Deposit, Tasmania, with 1.0m grading 1.98% WO3
Frontier Resources Ltd is pleased to announce that limited and selective re-sampling and assaying of Narrawa Deposit core for wolfram/ tungsten has returned very encouraging results, with the highest grade drill intersection to date over a 1m downhole width.
o The selective re-sampling of drill holes within the Narrawa Deposit returned assays to 1m grading 1.98% WO3 (in hole NC048 near the NW end of the Narrawa Deposit), within a broad low grade geochemical halo that averaged 14m of 0.20% WO3 (from 21 to 37m).
o Soil assays and historic drilling have demonstrated a large area of tungsten anomalism proximal to the Narrawa Deposit. There is a +800m known strike length between drill holes containing tungsten anomalism and it remains effectively untested.
o The tungsten mineralisation is broadly coincident with the gold –base metals zone in hole NC048 (the gold +base metals and tungsten mineralisation are generally located in non-coincident, discrete mineralised orientations).
o Significant tungsten mineralisation was noted by Frontier earlier this year approximately 400m east of the Narrawa Deposit, including up to 0.65m section grading 1.04% WO3, contained within a 10.5m section grading 0.228% WO3. The mineralisation is in the geochemical halo to the Squib Mine, peripheral to the high grade quartz/tungsten veins actually targeted by the hole, that had been stoped out by historic mining to a lower level than recorded.
o The historic Squib Mine produced 34.5 tonnes of tungsten. Dump samples have analysed up to 5.03% WO3 + 2.5 g/t Au + 19 g/t Ag and a sample from a lode in a drive at Squib returned 3.19% WO3


----------



## quarky

it definitely is good news for the company (after Kodu debacle) and the share price.

i bought a big amount at $0.18 about 2.5 years ago but now just holding onto it, just to break even.

i might have to jump back into FNT given that it's more promising now, with the new drilling results


----------



## doogie_goes_off

A quick bump for traders of FNT. Up 120% on the back of impressive gold results. Note - they are not claimed to be true widths in the text. Some relatively heavy trading.


----------



## Bushman

Massive break-out today on the back of some serious volume (97m shares traded). 

B/o due to some very high-grade gold hits in PNG. 

Very large trading day so the DT's are all over this one. Wait for the pull-back and then assess. On the watch-list IMO. 

FNT owes punters after the debacle with the copper mine on the Kokoda trail.


----------



## quarky

quarky said:


> it definitely is good news for the company (after Kodu debacle) and the share price.
> 
> i bought a big amount at $0.18 about 2.5 years ago but now just holding onto it, just to break even.
> 
> i might have to jump back into FNT given that it's more promising now, with the new drilling results




3 -4 weeks of very impressive gains in the SP (but justifiably too! ).
don't know how it'll hold out but i didn't.
after buying a heap at 0.185 about 3 years ago and sitting on 95% loss in the SP (as it dropped down to 0.01 given the cancellation of the Kodu licence and the GFC), i sold out my holding at 0.10 yesterday...incurring a loss of well over $18k 
feel a bit better now...


----------



## birdmanz

quarky said:


> 3 -4 weeks of very impressive gains in the SP (but justifiably too! ).
> don't know how it'll hold out but i didn't.
> after buying a heap at 0.185 about 3 years ago and sitting on 95% loss in the SP (as it dropped down to 0.01 given the cancellation of the Kodu licence and the GFC), i sold out my holding at 0.10 yesterday...incurring a loss of well over $18k
> feel a bit better now...




With announcements of JV's in the next couple of weeks FNT should head even further north IMO.....perhaps a tad premature to bail out just yet.


----------



## burglar

Announced last week:
"Exceptional 3D IP Anomalies at Andewa Gold Project PNG"

Nice chart if you hold some.


----------



## prawn_86

haha i think my old man still has some of these from 8c years ago. I better give him a call and let him know


----------



## ubid

Looking good, broke through the 10c barrier today and good volume going through above 10c.  Could this be the last time we see the SP under 10c?  I think so!


----------



## prawn_86

ubid said:


> Could this be the last time we see the SP under 10c?  I think so!




Why do you think this Ubid? Please provide some analysis or reasoning (technical, fundamental etc etc) for your thoughts otherwise it is considered a ramp. What happens if another GFC comes along? That could drop it under 10c again. Or if one of their projects fail etc etc

Thanks


----------



## burglar

prawn_86 said:


> ...Or if one of their projects fail etc etc
> 
> Thanks




Frontier ... a failed project? What could possibly have made you think such a thing?!


----------



## YELNATS

Up massively today to as high as 32cents, on no public announcement. Got out of half my holdings, so are now free-carried on the rest.

Notice that one of the directors, Mr Graham John Fish sold some shares last week at 19.5 cents. Seems a bit strange, maybe he's not in the loop.


----------



## Sean K

Anyone know what's going on at FNT?

The last report I read identified some 'anomalies' and some rock chip samples that have some Au, Ag, Cu in them. Good rock chips. But rock chips.

Is there real potential for this to be a major deposit and shallow depth to become a mine in the years to come? Or is it too early to tell and pure speculation?


----------



## burglar

YELNATS said:


> ... Notice that one of the directors sold some shares last week  ...




Some people put enormous weight on directors' selling shares.

Directors have to eat too!


----------



## ubid

prawn_86 said:


> Why do you think this Ubid? Please provide some analysis or reasoning (technical, fundamental etc etc) for your thoughts otherwise it is considered a ramp. What happens if another GFC comes along? That could drop it under 10c again. Or if one of their projects fail etc etc
> 
> Thanks




I told you it wouldnt go under 10c again Prawn...... Even after the Japan thing lol.

Not a bad tip was it?

And I havent sold 1 single share.

Cheers, Ubid


----------



## Sean K

ubid said:


> I told you it wouldnt go under 10c again Prawn...... Even after the Japan thing lol.
> 
> Not a bad tip was it?
> 
> And I havent sold 1 single share.
> 
> Cheers, Ubid



The game's not over Ubid. It's still a spec. If Bulago comes up as dirt, it'll collapse. Looks like there might be something there, and could be a game changer.

Didn't they start an 'exploration' project in June last year? Still haven't drilled a hole. Must be very prospective...


----------



## ubid

kennas said:


> The game's not over Ubid. It's still a spec. If Bulago comes up as dirt, it'll collapse. Looks like there might be something there, and could be a game changer.
> 
> Didn't they start an 'exploration' project in June last year? Still haven't drilled a hole. Must be very prospective...




Of course it's still a spec Kennas, Andewa is the one that looks like it could be a world class deposit similar to the 45 Ounce Lihir Island Deposit..... *Check yesterday's announcment.*If Bulago comes up as dirst it will impact the price but not too much as this is JV with Ok Tedi, whereas Andewa is 100% FNT owned.  In saying that, I dont think Ok Tedi would be willing to have 2 Drillrigs start there in Late April if they thought there wasn't anything worthwhile after the IP came back very good.
This company could potentially hold numerous World Class gold\copper deposites, with every announcement we seem to be getting a step closer to this dream.


----------



## Sean K

ubid said:


> Of course it's still a spec Kennas, Andewa is the one that looks like it could be a world class deposit similar to the 45 Ounce Lihir Island Deposit.....
> 
> This company could potentially hold numerous World Class gold\copper deposites, with every announcement we seem to be getting a step closer to this dream.



Ubid, it does have some prospective land.

Lots of great aeromagnetic anomalies and soil samples.

Lets hope they do find more than 45 ounces of gold though! 

At the moment, this could do anything.

Maybe you are a better geologist than I, and can read more in to the recent announcements.

Saying they could hold '45' ounces isn't really much to go on.

I must say, I do really like the prospectively of this. They've failed in the past, but they are still out there, soil sampling. Once they start actually committing to a diamond drill I'll be more excited.

But by then, maybe they're off the planet.


----------



## birdmanz

kennas said:


> Ubid, it does have some prospective land.
> 
> Lots of great aeromagnetic anomalies and soil samples.
> 
> Lets hope they do find more than 45 ounces of gold though!
> 
> At the moment, this could do anything.
> 
> Maybe you are a better geologist than I, and can read more in to the recent announcements.
> 
> Saying they could hold '45' ounces isn't really much to go on.
> 
> I must say, I do really like the prospectively of this. *They've failed in the past*, but they are still out there, soil sampling. Once they start actually committing to a diamond drill I'll be more excited.
> 
> But by then, maybe they're off the planet.





Kennas, I don't believe they failed in the past at all, just unlucky to get caught in Politics.....they were very successful in firming up a substantial resource at Kodu, know their stuff and could very well be onto something much larger than Kodu at Andewa...Tassie could be a bit of a dark horse too IMHO


----------



## Sean K

Results from Andewa overdue from end of September. How often do we see that! 

Could be anything really. 

The cores that were viewed didn't look too spectacular but certainly have the right type of rock from the outside. Would have liked to have seen more visible copper and gold. 

I think size will be the key here. The previous drilling next door showed all the right mineralisation but just average over small width. Looked to be similar sort of IP.

Could just be one hole that turns this into a company maker. 

Hope they've aimed the drills in the right direction for this campaign..


----------



## Sean K

Hole 1 reported today and the hot cockers didn't like it obviously. Speculators probably expected much more. 

Not a bad start for a porphyry target really. They have certainly got some copper and gold in this deposit but the key will be volume. 

Comparing porphyrys in the region anything between .05 and .1 g/tn au and similar % cu is going to be mineable. Just needs to be 500m - 1b tn.

Can't cut and paste the report but the best numbers in my mind were 190m @ 0.55% au and 0.24% cu.


----------



## jjsbuy

The 3D anomolies were enormous for Andewa, theoretically it can fit the Lihir deposit inside it a bunch of times.  Surprised a the strong sell off on a assay result that was short, not necessarily in the best place yet contained gold and copper albeit modest levels.  I would think that this alone would raise the spectre that this could be an massive mine if exploited.  I think it may be moving past spec stage to actually having potential. Holes 2-5 should be start to be received in next two weeks.  If they show gold, even a couple g/ton there may be a real run on FNT.


----------



## Sean K

jjsbuy said:


> The 3D anomolies were enormous for Andewa, theoretically it can fit the Lihir deposit inside it a bunch of times.  Surprised a the strong sell off on a assay result that was short, not necessarily in the best place yet contained gold and copper albeit modest levels.  I would think that this alone would raise the spectre that this could be an massive mine if exploited.  I think it may be moving past spec stage to actually having potential. Holes 2-5 should be start to be received in next two weeks.  If they show gold, even a couple g/ton there may be a real run on FNT.



Yes, agree, past spec stage to some degree. 

This old volcano has some significant mineralisation. Just depends on the concentration and depth I suppose. Just about all of the most significant deposits of the world took years and years to define. Others include Oyo Tolgoi, Escondida, Grasberg....

The first few holes of those probably ended in nada.

To me, this actually looks likes a very attractive IP 3D model. They have gone to some great extent to provide all the facts. 

Having said that, I've seen many a IP Model and initial drill hole result in nada.

Investors proceed with the regular caution.


----------



## Wysiwyg

Brief read of the upbeat (major, large, diverse, world class, company maker, excellent, extensive etc. )  annual report and then to see a dump on drilling reports is unusual. Anyone who bought above the previous low of 15c would be sitting on substantial paper losses hoping the price will bounce like it did back in March.


----------



## Sean K

Wysiwyg said:


> Brief read of the upbeat (major, large, diverse, world class, company maker, excellent, extensive etc. )  annual report and then to see a dump on drilling reports is unusual. Anyone who bought above the previous low of 15c would be sitting on substantial paper losses hoping the price will bounce like it did back in March.



Wysi, I think there has been too great a expectations. Expectations based on what? Hot Cocker? A sound judgement I hope. IMHO, these results look to confirm that there may be a very large porphyry deposit under this old volcano. Relatively close to shore, still could be anything. Nothing proved as yet but highly prospective and still spec! It's one of those deposits that could make or break you. 

(holding nothing)


----------



## jjsbuy

kennas said:


> Wysi, I think there has been too great a expectations. Expectations based on what? Hot Cocker? A sound judgement I hope. IMHO, these results look to confirm that there may be a very large porphyry deposit under this old volcano. Relatively close to shore, still could be anything. Nothing proved as yet but highly prospective and still spec! It's one of those deposits that could make or break you.
> 
> (holding nothing)




Kennas I think the expectation was a result of the thousands of soil samples that indicated gold and copper all around the Andewa site.  When combined with references in company reports comparing this site to the same soil samples and geography of Lahir, this really set expectations high. I have to say that with the first hole confirming gold and copper even in low but minable levels I think that FNT management is starting to prove it is more than spec. Next four holes will be very important.


----------



## Sean K

Traders really want this support level to hold and firm as a base. Need some higher highs and lows or it's just looking very technically week. Very good that it seems to have stalled here and sign of a potential uptick on the moving average.


----------



## jjsbuy

Does that mean that today there was some solid buying to push the price up and completely change the buy -sell ratios around? Things may be about to swing upward in anticipation of future good assay results due out any time.


----------



## Sean K

jjsbuy said:


> Does that mean that today there was some solid buying to push the price up and completely change the buy -sell ratios around? Things may be about to swing upward in anticipation of future good assay results due out any time.



Well, it looks like over the past 20 days the volume has gone up while the price has gone down which is not good. The tick up is probably just attributed to the last 2 days which is not a trend. I think it's just coming back from being oversold really. 

If you're short term trading this then short term price action is important, but if you've judged this to be a massive deposit in the future, it matters not. In fact, if it is going to be a huge deposit you want the price to go lower so you can buy more cheaply. If you're wrong though, you could be left without a chair.


----------



## Boggo

tech/a will correct me (and my basic VSA) if I am wrong but I think there was a major clue in the closing bar on the 1st Sept that something was about to take this stock south for a while.


----------



## Sean K

Boggo said:


> tech/a will correct me (and my basic VSA) if I am wrong but I think there was a major clue in the closing bar on the 1st Sept that something was about to take this stock south for a while.



The XAO went down 250 points in 3 days about then that may have contributed.

Interestingly they did have a significant ann out on 01 Sep also.
*
1st September 2011

‘World Class’ Porphyry Copper - Gold - Molybdenum Deposit Potential Demonstrated at the Andewa Project in 2 Drill Holes Collared 2,700 Linear Meters Apart*

Frontier Resources is pleased to announce that megascopic examination of diamond core drill holes ADH 001 and ADH 002 by Chairman & Managing Director Peter McNeil has confirmed they contain surficial leached zones, then copper and molybdenum sulphide minerals (+/- pyrite) to the end of hole at 398.8m and 389.6m, respectively.

Go figure


----------



## jjsbuy

There was definately some movement south after the announcement that was expected to drive the sp up.  It may have had a lot to do wit the fact that some firm called "Nominees" something or other off loaded all 5 million of their shares which caused a bit of stampede as share holders followed the lead thnking there was something someone knew that they didn't.


----------



## Sean K

Hole 2 results out and confirm a very large porphyry deposit some 2.7km in length and or width. 

Low grade and large tonnage defined by these types of deposits.

Could be looking at something like the porphyry bit of Intrepid's Tujuh Bukit project in Indonesia. Similar dimensions but a little deeper perhaps. 

Tujuh Bukit



> 990 Million Tonnes at 0.40% Copper, 0.45g/t Gold
> 
> Contains 8.8 Billion pounds of copper and 14 million ounces of gold
> (at 0.2% copper or 0.2 g/t gold cut-off)
> 
> Additional geological potential of 800 - 850 Million Tonnes
> (at 0.3 – 0.4% copper and 0.4 – 0.5g/t gold)
> 
> Porphyry resource area now extends over an area of 2,400 x 1,400 metres




FNT ann on Andewa:



> 28th October 2011
> 
> Drill Hole ADH 002 Cuts 114m* of 0.74 g/t Gold + 0.20% Copper at the Andewa Project including 19m grading 1.86 g/t Gold + 0.39% Copper
> 
> Frontier Resources Ltd is very pleased to announce that assays from diamond drill hole ADH 002 have continued to demonstrate the excellent gold - copper mineralisation potential of the Andewa Project in Papua New Guinea.
> 
> Frontier's second drill hole at Andewa returned 114m* grading 0.74 g/t gold + 0.20% copper, including 19m grading 1.86 g/t gold + 0.39% copper. The entire interval from surface to 372m is mineralised and grades 0.36 g/t gold + 0.10% copper.
> 
> The Company's first hole was announced 11/10 and it intersected 93.2m grading 0.78 g/t gold + 0.30% copper, including 48.5m grading 1.02 g/t gold + 0.38% copper. The entire interval in ADH001 from surface and includes 190.1m grading 0.55 g/t gold + 0.24% copper.
> 
> Hole ADH002 is located 2.7 kilometres to the northeast of ADH001, but it is still within the same very large gold geochemical and 3D-IP geophysical anomalies, suggesting very large ultimate tonnage potential.
> 
> The assay results from the drill holes and trenches, plus the textures, lithologies and mineralisation observed to date indicate that the Company is drilling into the upper sections of a major porphyry gold - copper system that is very well located for future development, being unpopulated and only 14km from the coast by our bulldozer track.
> 
> Peter McNeil, Managing Director, M.Sc.




Need similar if not better grades over same depth between these two holes to confirm continuity. Need better cu grades also really. Up over 0.5% on average at least. If they hit a rich section anywhere between them then could spell extremely good news for them.


----------



## Sean K

Next hole would be disappointing to FNT holders I think. I reckon I could get a better drill result from the pot plants on my balcony.

You have to shake your head some time when a company says 'pleased to announce' at this sort of assay result. 0.08% cu is waste. 

At least there's continuity of some mineralisation. If they don't get some significant intersections in the next couple of holes .... 



> 21st November 2011
> 
> Drill Hole ADH 002 Cuts 409.1m grading 0.30g/t Gold + 0.08% Copper
> Frontier Resources Ltd is pleased to announce that assays from diamond drill hole ADH 002 have continued to demonstrate the excellent gold - copper mineralisation size potential of the Andewa Project in Papua New Guinea.
> 
> Although the results are not as high a tenor as in previous holes, the Andewa system is very large and the Company remains convinced that additional drilling that is now in progress will intersect substantial gold and copper mineralisation.
> 
> Peak assays were 1m of 9.4 g/t gold with 0.26% copper, 0.44 % copper + 0.19 g/t gold and 1m of 106 ppm molybdenum.


----------



## jjsbuy

I agree it wasn't a great result. But very early days and a large area of mineralization to be drilled. I don't think after results of hole 2 many punters were expecting much different out of hole 3. For that matter I don't expect much out of hole 4 and 5 as holes 2 to 5 are all in same area.


----------



## Sean K

jjsbuy said:


> I agree it wasn't a great result. But very early days and a large area of mineralization to be drilled. I don't think after results of hole 2 many punters were expecting much different out of hole 3. For that matter I don't expect much out of hole 4 and 5 as holes 2 to 5 are all in same area.



I think we would have wanted better results than the first 2 jjsbuy (funny name that). If the last coupla holes are in the same spot as No 3 then yes, low expectations. That is a much better way to be going into these holes imo. The lower the expectation the better for those wanting to still jump in a spec that may turn into a producer. Lets hope that the company isn't 'pleased to announce' more crap though. Really... 

As most would know here I'm extremely bearish on the world at the moment so my general opinion of anything is weighted to the downside. 

Stock up on agricultural land.


----------



## Sean K

kennas said:


> Traders really want this support level to hold and firm as a base. Need some higher highs and lows or it's just looking very technically week. Very good that it seems to have stalled here and sign of a potential uptick on the moving average.



But failed and then tried to test this now level of significant resistance only to fail again. Looking very, very weak. 

Hope the 5th hole from Andewa pulls up crypronite or it's gunna start gobbling.


----------



## Sean K

All punters and taxi drivers on radio Hot Cocker must be getting very frustrated with this washed up shell. What are they doing? Really?? How hard is it to provide accurate and timely guidance to the market??? The lack of drill results spells dooooom to this old hand. Let's hope this is an exception and I am way wrong. For holders sake.


----------



## Sean K

Results out. No wonder they've taken so long. Pretty average really. Management must have asked them to be redone. These results indicate that the grade is probably too low to be mineable. 

ADH 004 - 400m of 0.24 g/t au, 0.06% cu
ADH 005 - 296m of 0.29 g/t au, 0.09% cu.
ADH 006 - dirt
ADH 007 - less than dirt



> Peak assays from the diamond core drill holes were:
> 
> ADH 004 - 1m of 0.88 g/t gold + 0.41% copper and 0.6m of 1,190ppm molybdenum.
> ADH 005 – 0.5m of 4.89 g/t gold + 0.16% copper and 0.9m of 0.49% copper + 0.74 g/t gold + 74 ppm molybdenum.
> ADH 006 – 2.0m of 0.93 g/t gold, 2m of 0.06 % copper and 8 ppm molybdenum.
> ADH 007- 0.6m of 4.39 g/t gold + 0.07% copper + 1 ppm molybdenum and 0.6m of 18 ppm molybdenum.




These 'peak' assays are really very ordinary. 

Wont take too many more holes like these for them to move on.


----------



## jjsbuy

Partially agree. But its a big system.  Lots of perspective spots still to drill including going deeper with the big rigs that are now in loc.  Time will tell.


----------



## Sean K

jjsbuy said:


> Partially agree. But its a big system.  Lots of perspective spots still to drill including going deeper with the big rigs that are now in loc.  Time will tell.



Yes, but just _potentially_ a very big _viable_ system. There is some au and cu in there but it needs to be in sufficient grade to be viable to mine. Let's hope the next holes come up with figures like that on hole 1 +. 

I'm still trying to make heads and tails out of all the JVs with OTML. Lots of good intersections recorded but not sure how they ultimately add value except to be 'prospective'. OTML spending all the money on exploration is a good thing but only if it actually adds up to them confirming a JORCd deposit and all the way to BFS which could be years away.


----------



## payshense

volume increase last day or so, could this be indicative of upcoming news release? last news was hardly anything to get excited about,,, i'm running out of faith on this one,,, been a substantial holder since pre "Kodu" days. sitting on small loss at the moment.


----------



## Sean K

5 March announcement regarding Andewa shows poor mineralisation.

How they can be 'pleased' to announce this is at least disingenuous. At worst, morally and legally corrupt. 

The highlight was:
_
The last sample in hole ADH 009 assayed 1.0m of 0.55 g/t gold + 0.11% copper (from 406 to 407m downhole)._

To have highlighted this intersection as a positive result is simply misleading the market.


----------



## Sean K

Interesting FNT into a trading halt regarding a JV with NCM. Any ideas?


----------



## Sean K

kennas said:


> Interesting FNT into a trading halt regarding a JV with NCM. Any ideas?



Andewa JV with NCM paying all the exploration bills up to $25m. Then more complicated arrangements up to mining by which time FNT may not actually own much of it. That is very significant for a couple of reasons. 1. NCM think Andewa is prospective and, 2. takes all risk away from FNT. But, as I said, they may eventually own zippo of the actual project. Not sure if it's good but must be essential for the company in these tight financial times....


----------



## burglar

Whatever happened to the deposit next to the Kokoda Trail?


----------



## Sean K

burglar said:


> Whatever happened to the deposit next to the Kokoda Trail?



Good question, that was all that FNT was a bout some time ago. Just disappeared.

I'm really not sure on the value of the deal with NCM. They give up 60% immediately, then NCM can later take another 15%, and just how is FNT going to help fund the development of a mine that NCM would be interested? They'll have to dilute even further... Lets assume they dilute just another 10%, then PNG take 10% tax = 5% 'royalty' for the discovery and exploration.


----------



## burglar

kennas said:


> Good question, that was all that FNT was a bout some time ago. Just disappeared.
> ...




Last I heard, they were seeking compensation!


----------



## Sean K

FNT looking like a basket case.

Their company making prospects seem to have failed.

The sideways move of the stock failed dramatically in early December when they announced the JV with QRL. I haven't looked at the deal at all but assume it's bad juju for FNT holders.

On another, older note, they were 'pleased' to announce this at the mythical Andewa prospect with a market sensitive note on 6 Nov:



> 1.5m grading 39.3 g/t gold (+ 3.7 g/t silver), within 3m grading 20.41 g/t gold from 448.5m to 451.5m downhole




 

Who are they kidding? At half a kilometre depth? Market sensitive because it's crap.


----------



## Doug05

Hi There, first timer to forum holding some FNT stock.

Just wondering where people see FNT going now? With recent volumes in last month being best in a number of years and recent "Lower Zone Jackhammer Trenching Results - Swit Kia Prospect" on 4th July seemingly positive, does anyone see much movement forward, or is it going to be a long haul back to gain trust with the market again?


----------



## haggis

I have taken a small position in FNT, as they have some drilling coming up toward the end of the month (weather permitting) at Bulago.
http://www.frontierresources.com.au/announcements.html

Bit of a punt, but they will be in some good ground


----------



## greggles

Nothing posted on FNT in a while, so it must be time for an update.

I noticed that the share price is up 13.3% today to 1.7c so I checked the announcements to discover that they have reported encouraging trench sampling results from the Kimono gold prospect in PNG.






15 metres at 13.89 g/t Au is enough to get me interested in doing a bit of a deep dive into FNT this week. Who knows, they might actually be onto something here.

FNT had $3.3 million in cash at the end of the last quarter so they won't need to raise any capital this year. They only spent $210,000 in the last quarter so they aren't burning through a lot of cash.

Definitely flying under the radar but I'm not sure yet whether they're a woofer or an overlooked micro cap with potential. Market cap is currently $7.5 million.


----------



## Sean K

greggles said:


> Nothing posted on FNT in a while, so it must be time for an update.




I've obviously followed this for some time. If it's the same management I would touch it with your barge pole.


----------



## mobcat

kennas said:


> I've obviously followed this for some time. If it's the same management I would touch it with your barge pole.



Come se come sa


----------



## Sean K

mobcat said:


> Come se come sa




Some good analysis there Mobcat.   

Ref ann on 4 June, I wonder if these rock samples were actually picked up at Kimono? Some high grades there, but they are selected rocks. Might be interesting to see where this goes.

Still not touching this with greggles pole.


----------



## greggles

Frontier Resources on the hunt for Rare Earth Elements in the Murray Basin.

158 million shares to be issued at 1.3c to fund the acquisition and working capital. 

The FNT share price is holding up OK this morning, up 12.5% to 1.8c. The market clearly thinks there is potential here, but it's early days at the moment. REE is a hot sector, but invoking nearology isn't enough to pump up the share share too far.


----------



## Sean K

greggles said:


> Frontier Resources on the hunt for Rare Earth Elements in the Murray Basin.
> 
> 158 million shares to be issued at 1.3c to fund the acquisition and working capital.
> 
> The FNT share price is holding up OK this morning, up 12.5% to 1.8c. The market clearly thinks there is potential here, but it's early days at the moment. REE is a hot sector, but invoking nearology isn't enough to pump up the share share too far.




They're still picking up rocks in PNG too aren't they? 

Not too sure about this REE thing. Inferred 725ppm TREO in % terms is 0.0725% I think. Is that good for TREO?


----------



## greggles

kennas said:


> They're still picking up rocks in PNG too aren't they?




Yeah.



kennas said:


> Not too sure about this REE thing. Inferred 725ppm TREO in % terms is 0.0725% I think. Is that good for TREO?




No idea. FNT appears to be a company that likes to get its fingers into a number of pies in the hope that at least one of them turns out. Chasing hot metals or sectors is great when you get it right, but there is no magic formula and things can go very wrong.

I wish FNT holders luck, but the approach from management seems to be too scattershot for me to take a real interest, other than to watch with interest from the sidelines.


----------



## finicky

They haven't done anything for shareholders yet over the many years except dilute. I see the McNeils departed in 2018 but I would give it a wide berth anyway, they produced companies like Crazy Clark stores and all of them did nothing in the end to my knowledge.


----------



## Sean K

greggles said:


> Yeah.
> 
> 
> 
> No idea. FNT appears to be a company that likes to get its fingers into a number of pies in the hope that at least one of them turns out. Chasing hot metals or sectors is great when you get it right, but there is no magic formula and things can go very wrong.
> 
> I wish FNT holders luck, but the approach from management seems to be too scattershot for me to take a real interest, other than to watch with interest from the sidelines.



Yes, I've enjoyed watching this. Mostly based on an old colleague of mine who ramped the hell out of this when they had some sort of geo tech outerspacial anomaly thingy in PNG that was going to be the next Lihir. He claimed to have bought a crap load of it and kept on buying as it went down, and down, and down. I think he lost his house. Ref my posts here from about 10 years ago. I'm sure there's a hydrogen project they'll buy into next.


----------



## Dona Ferentes

greggles said:


> Frontier Resources on the hunt for Rare Earth Elements in the Murray Basin.






greggles said:


> The FNT share price is holding up OK this morning, up 12.5% to 1.8c. The market clearly thinks there is potential here, but it's early days at the moment. REE is a hot sector, but invoking nearology isn't enough to pump up the share share too far.



the Performance shares aren't exactly Olympian in the hurdle.

And a third ionic clay RE player (possibly). Also on ASX are IXR and AR3


----------



## The Triangle

Whenever stockswami is tweeting on a company I find it best to stay far far away.   Lots of FNT tweets this week...


----------



## Sean K

The Triangle said:


> Whenever stockswami is tweeting on a company I find it best to stay far far away.   Lots of FNT tweets this week...




Is this a tweeter? I better follow him to set up some shorts. Tks.


----------



## frugal.rock

kennas said:


> Is this a tweeter? I better follow him to set up some shorts. Tks.



Recent rare earths project acquisition has pushed the price up. Recent gap up on low volume has me expecting it will fill the gap once the (fairly thin) excitement wears off.
Interesting to see comments above in relation to the chart.


----------



## Dona Ferentes

_I must say that Frontier are good advocates_:

The new FNT tenements are in the Murray Basin, on the SA/ Vic border; looking at the map on p3 of the 03 Aug Ann,  these FNT leases are on the periphery, NE and SW of the AR3 ground. Clearly, Frontier is attracted to the region, as it writes in its Presentation:



> _REE mineralisation in the Murray Basin at Australian Rare Earths (ASX:AR3) Koppamurra Project is hosted by clay material interpreted to have been deposited onto a limestone base (Gambier Limestone) and accumulated in an interdunal, lagoonal or estuarine environment. The mineralogy of the clay is indicative of formation under mildly alkaline conditions in a marine or coastal environment from fine grained sediments either river transported or windblown thereby supporting this interpretation.  _






> _Mineralogical test work conducted on a clay sample from the Koppamurra Project area established that the dominant clay minerals are smectite and kaolin, and the few *REE rich *minerals detected during the SEM investigation are not considered inconsistent with the suggestion that a significant proportion of REE are distributed in the sample as adsorbed elements on clay and iron oxide surfaces. _






> _Work to date suggests that the source of the REE at Koppamurra is most likely basalt associated alkali volcanics of the Newer Volcanics Province in south eastern Australia, with the wider Koppamurra project area being considered prospective for rare earth mineralisation.  However, whilst Koppamurra clays display ionic character, and the deposit shares a number of similarities with both ion adsorption clay deposits and volcanic ash fall placer deposits, there are also a number of differences, with further work required before a genetic model for REE mineralisation at Koppamurra and the broader Murray Basin can be conclusively defined. In addition, further work is required to better define metallurgical recoveries, process flow sheets, effective mining methods, and project economics._


----------



## Miner

This thread was pretty dry since August.
So trying to watershed by putting a tips as well. My goal is to be top from bottom this time.
Actually FNT is just south trend and hopefully by 31 Dec, it will reach lowest point to recover and make me a winner (my lotto dream) 


			https://cdn-api.markitdigital.com/apiman-gateway/ASX/asx-research/1.0/file/2924-02455242-6A1063991?access_token=83ff96335c2d45a094df02a206a39ff4
		

The scope of airborne survey is pretty wide and no surprise is expected to lift the price up.


			https://cdn-api.markitdigital.com/apiman-gateway/ASX/asx-research/1.0/file/2924-02452011-6A1062686?access_token=83ff96335c2d45a094df02a206a39ff4
		

Will buy some more to fetch a very low price on the day ASF starts the competition thread.


----------



## Miner

FNT has given me the long-cherished opportunity to be the topper again but from bottom-up 



			https://cdn-api.markitdigital.com/apiman-gateway/ASX/asx-research/1.0/file/2924-02460614-6A1066306?access_token=83ff96335c2d45a094df02a206a39ff4


----------



## Dona Ferentes

Frontier has completed the acquisition of Dalkeith Capital Pty Ltd which holds two exploration licences in the Gascoyne Region of Western Australia that are considered to be prospective for *REE*’s, two exploration licences prospective for *bright white kaolin and High Purity Alumina* (HPA) located 460km east of Perth and one exploration licence application prospective for *gold *50km east of Kalgoorlie.



> Chairman Alec Pismiris commented “_Completion of the acquisition of Dalkeith complements the recent acquisition of the_* Murraydium REE Project *_and allows the Company to progress with planned exploration for critical metals_ .”




Following settlement of the acquisition of Dalkeith, the Company has issued the shareholders of Dalkeith 75,000,000 ordinary shares and 37,500,000 Performance Shares.


----------



## bk1

Massive volume day ending with a query from ASX.
The two recently acquired Dalkeith exploration licences are either end of HAS, Yangibana high grade, high value REE deposit.
The area is historically under explored and geologically under shallow cover. FNT have a large land holding in the eastern Gascoyne province.
Taking a position in rare earths explorers...


----------



## frugal.rock

I like a the chart...


----------



## Sean K

frugal.rock said:


> I like a the chart...
> 
> View attachment 137163




Interesting flag appearing, but lots of selling at the tops. 

I haven't been following this at all as I wasted a lot of time and energy on them back in 2010 ish when they were hunting a mythical blob in the middle of PNG and came up with dirt. 

Seems to have changed focus but if it's the same management, I'm not trusting any fundamentals.

Chart wise, it's tradable, of course.


----------



## Dona Ferentes

FNT has signed an agreement with PNG based Lole Mining Limited for the sale of its wholly owned subsidiary Frontier Copper PNG Ltd, the holder of the Tolukuma Exploration Licence E2531 which surrounds the Tolukuma gold mine. 

In addition Frontier Copper (PNG) Ltd is also the applicant for an Exploration Licence ELA2529 which covers the old Sinivit Gold Mine at Gazelle on the island of New Britain.

_.... can't quite exit from PNG, it seems. And in WA:_


bk1 said:


> The two recently acquired Dalkeith exploration licences are either end of HAS, Yangibana high grade, high value REE deposit. The area is historically under explored and geologically under shallow cover. FNT have a large land holding in the eastern Gascoyne province.




03 March : *Field Sampling at Gascoyne REE Project Discovers Further Outcropping Ironstones*
_ Mr Brian Thomas, Non Executive Director commented _


> _“The discovery of additional ironstones at the Company’s Gascoyne rare earth project is an exciting development. These ironstones have never been sampled for rare earths and are identical to the ironstones that host the major rare earth mine at Hastings, less than 3km away. The close proximity to Yangibana, combined with the recent successes of our neighbouring tenement holder Dreadnought Resources (ASX  : DRE) discovering high grade ironstones and REE bearing carbonatites, highlights the fertile nature of the area.  This validates the Company’s conviction to be an early mover in the region to explore for rare earths. We are eagerly awaiting the assay results and planning the first drill program for Q2 this year to test these new discoveries.”_


----------



## greggles

REE Discoveries Confirmed for FNT. Looks good.


----------



## brerwallabi

Pretty sure I got an email from someone recommending this can’t recall who now and looks like I deleted.
Nice jump up today bought 20000 today it looks like it’s moving gradually up.
It won’t break the bank if it falls back.


----------



## finicky

Yeah, so shares quoted are up 25x in 8 years since 2013 and being acquainted with FNT for 2 decades when it was under the stewardship of the McNeils, I am certain a share consolidation happened before 2013. Go for it and end up with a tiny fraction of your equity per share left after holding for years.
Not Held


----------



## brerwallabi

finicky said:


> Yeah, so shares quoted are up 25x in 8 years since 2013 and being acquainted with FNT for 2 decades when it was under the stewardship of the McNeils, I am certain a share consolidation happened before 2013. Go for it and end up with a tiny fraction of your equity per share left after holding for years.
> Not Held



Don’t think I will be holding for years, I have no idea how much cash, debt, mine life or total resources they have, the buy is purely on the chart


----------



## brerwallabi

Still holding a small parcel of FNT.
Bar Charts indicate a 100% buy, a nice geeen doji appeared at the close Thursday although trading was light.
Hope it’s a reversal after a bit of a decline the past couple of weeks.
These couple of weeks have seen it trade between a high of 4.5cents and a low of 3.4cents with the open and close Thursday at 3.6cents.
I like the higher highs from August last year.


----------



## System

On May 24th, 2022, Frontier Resources Limited (FNR) changed its name and ASX code to Lanthanein Resources Ltd (LNR).


----------



## Dona Ferentes

Lanthanein Resources (LNR) is focused on *Rare Earth Elements and battery metals*, directly in line with global push for carbon neutrality driven by renewable energy (particularly wind turbine) installations and Electric Vehicle adoption driving global demand for the combination of rare earths. 

Following the recent acquisitions of Southern Rare Earths Pty Ltd and Dalkeith Capital Pty Ltd, Lanthanein has secured 100% interest in the Murraydium, Gascoyne, Koolya and Kalgoorlie projects which are all located in Australia. Lanthanein also owns 100% of the Tolukuma project in PNG.


----------



## brerwallabi

Told myself if this falls to 2.4cents I would be out but I am not.
I have no idea what the name change means hopefully it’s something positive for the company.
It won’t even be a significant tax loss so might as well see where it goes.


----------



## brerwallabi

Today was such a dreary dismal day and I was quite bored so I bought so more FNT or whatever it’s called these days.
It must be German for landmine and getting ready to explode.
No it dropped to $0.016


----------



## brerwallabi

LNR have a credit raising at 1.4cents, raised about $1.75mil, went into trading halt Monday morning did I bitch about it yes.
Today it’s up about 23% and trading at 2.1cents unbelievable, I might get back to break even.
However will hold till they finish drilling and announce assay results before I reevaluate.


----------



## brerwallabi

It seems the nearness to already recognised projects is driving the share price increase after LNR released a presentation yesterday.
Or is it just a pump and dump? I hope not as my thoughts were after looking at this previously it could one hell of a project.


----------



## brerwallabi

After the credit raising of $1.75mil a bit more will pop into the till for LNR (formerly FNT).

Lanthanein Resources Limited (Lanthanein or the Company) refers to the agreement signed with PNG based Lole Mining Limited (Lole Mining) for the sale of its wholly owned subsidiary Frontier Copper PNG Ltd, the holder of the Tolukuma Exploration Licence EL2531 which surrounds the Tolukuma gold mine, announced on 18 March 2022 (Binding Term Sheet).
The Company notes the announcement by ASX-listed Tempest Minerals Ltd (ASX:TEM) (Tempest) of 5 August 2022 of its agreement to acquire Lole Mining and the Tolukuma Mine in a transformative deal (Acquisition). A copy of the Acquisition announcement can be found here.
Whilst the Acquisition remains subject to the satisfaction of certain conditions, including Tempest shareholder approval and completion of a capital raising, the Directors are buoyed by this progress.
Pursuant to the Binding Term Sheet Lole Mining has agreed to pay Lanthanein consideration of $2 million comprising $500,000 cash and a further $1.5 million in either cash or shares at the election of Lole Mining (Initial Consideration) by no later than 28 September 2022. Further consideration of $1 million is payable to the Company if, within 5 years of payment of the Initial Consideration an aggregate minimum of 500,000oz of gold of not less than JORC (2012) indicated category of resource is identified on the Tolukuma tenements.


----------



## brerwallabi

This must be off everyone’s radar here, chart looks good.
It looks like challenging previous highs.
Gone from 1.4 cents to 4 cents in a few weeks.
Now have a third parcel of LNR.
What seems to be driving it is the tenements they hold are very close to two already substantial finds of rare earths.
The drill hasn’t broken ground yet however there seems a lot of confidence that when drilling and assays completed that finally FNT I mean LNR will have a substantial project


----------



## brerwallabi

LNR borders on two significant rare earth finds belonging to HAS and DRE, these two companies have seen their share prices rise substantially over the past several weeks, in, fact DRE has doubled.
LNR are almost sitting bang smack in the middle (almost sang those words) of those finds.
The geology of the LNR tenements is similar, drilling will break the ground soon, assay results will be what makes this company although a long way off. The feeling is they will also be significant with the share price breaking 5 cents today on a down market day from a July low of 1.4cents.
I know a lot of people who got burnt under FNT however I think this is a very different story.


----------



## brerwallabi

Maiden drilling program completed, visual results positive.
Assay results approximately three weeks away
Just have a feeling results will jolt the share price which has fallen over 50% of the recent highs.


----------



## brerwallabi

Hopefully some assay results before Xmas from the completed REE’s maiden drill program.
Significant results were obtained from rock chip samples.
LNR is literally just down road from Hasting Resources, it’s Lyons project according to director Peter Swiridiuk contains the same mineralogy and metallurgical characteristics in its ironstones identical to Hastings.
LNR was also granted $200k from the WA government which is encouraging to drill an additional two holes down to a depth of 200 metres.
Will stick with this in the December tipping comp if assay results do come before Xmas and are positive I will be expecting a pronounced move upwards hopefully if the market reacts


----------



## Miner

brerwallabi said:


> Hopefully some assay results before Xmas from the completed REE’s maiden drill program.
> Significant results were obtained from rock chip samples.
> LNR is literally just down road from Hasting Resources, it’s Lyons project according to director Peter Swiridiuk contains the same mineralogy and metallurgical characteristics in its ironstones identical to Hastings.
> LNR was also granted $200k from the WA government which is encouraging to drill an additional two holes down to a depth of 200 metres.
> Will stick with this in the December tipping comp if assay results do come before Xmas and are positive I will be expecting a pronounced move upwards hopefully if the market reacts



@brerwallabi - I have noticed you have been a regular contributor on FNT/LNR and thought to ping you. What do you see with this one after a hype and going south as it should be or otherwise ??
There has been a lot of ramping on some of the brokers reports however.


----------



## brerwallabi

Miner said:


> @brerwallabi - I have noticed you have been a regular contributor on FNT/LNR and thought to ping you. What do you see with this one after a hype and going south as it should be or otherwise ??
> There has been a lot of ramping on some of the brokers reports however.
> 
> View attachment 150455



Wow, totally amazed by that comment “exceeded expectations”, it’s a maiden drilling program with some evidence of REE’s. I blame NI and others for building this up with so much hype and daytraders jumping in and pushing the price up prematurely. 
I think there is possibly a lot of disappointment here as new holders were expecting LNR to deliver a significant mineralised zone immediately. There are a lot of further holes to be drilled and at depth too. 
They are definitely onto something, it looks like a continuation of the Hastings discovery.
Some fickle daytraders and short term traders have obviously bailed hence the drop in the price.
The year is almost over and I would be surprised if there is further news this year.
Indicators show the market sentiment currently and are useful trading tools and what you have published indicate a red light to a purchase.
I continue to hold and will wait till further drilling is completed and comprehensive assay results are released.


----------



## brerwallabi

Seeing we have had only partial assay results, the remaining holes that were drilled awaiting assay results may well push the price back up.
It’s touch and go if those results come through this month, my hope is they will further confirm mineralisation with results that really do exceed expectations.  If not I can see myself taking last place in the January tipping comp.


----------

